# Hip–Tailbone Length (HL–TBL) 2015-2016 Challenge!



## Aireen (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey there, lovely ladies!~  It's time for round 2 of our HL-TBL challenge! Round 1 was great, filled with lessons, inspiration, and triumphs to help us move foward! I'm so glad to be able to host another challenge with all of you!  I know there are tons of ladies at BSB/BSL, MBL, and WL that want lustrous strands for 2015-2016, let's make this challenge a complete success and progress towards our goals together! Who is with me?  For the ladies out there that are new to this challenge, you can check out the last one! Oh and don't worry if your goal isn't exactly HL-TBL, you're more than welcome to stick around – the more the merrier! 

Eager to participate? Just mention "@Aireen" and fill out the deets below. You can join at any time, no cut-offs. If I happen to miss your request, just mention me  again and you'll be added to the list. You can choose to enter for only the first half of the challenge which will end in 2015 or stay until the finale in 2016. Challengers that reach  HL–TBL will have "" next to their name, so let us all know right away when you've made it to your goal.

*Details:*

• Current length:
• Regimen:
• Exact goal length:
• Exact goal date:
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal:
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved:

*Dates**:*

• Start: *December 31st, 2014*  (Round 2 officially begins!)
• Update: *June 30th, 2015* (Middle of the year; mandatory update!)
• Update: *December 31st, 2015* (Midpoint/end of 1st half of round 2; mandatory update! Hope to see amazing reveals! )
• Update: *June 30th, 2016* (Middle of the year; mandatory update!)
• End: *December 31st, 2016* (Round 2 officially ends! Final reveals! *Throws confetti and flips hair* )

*HL–TBL 2015-2016 Challengers:*

• @Aireen
• @Beachy
• @BeautifulFlower
• @bebezazueta
• @caliscurls
• @cocosweet
• @curlycrocheter
• @davisbr88
• @Dee Raven
• @DoDo
• @Duchess007
• @girlonfire
• @IllustriousOne
• @ILuvCurls
• @Joigirl
• @KinksAndInk
• @LaFemmeNaturelle
• @LaVgirl 
• @leleepop
• @Lucia
• @lulu97
• @ManeStreet
• @marta9227
• @mayoo 
• @melahnee
• @MileHighDiva
• @MsKinkycurl
• @mssoconfused
• @Napp
• @Naturelie 
• @pre_medicalrulz
• @prettydarkthing
• @SmilingElephant
• @snoop 
• @YaniraNaturally


Hope to see all of us reach our goals by the end of round 2! Long, luxurious, luscious locks *FTW*! *Fist pump and flips hair* Ready, set, *GROW*!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll start with my update, will post a picture when I get around to it lol. 

• *Current length*: Back at MBL; 4a relaxed
• *Regimen*: Wash, condition, apply serum, blow-dry – repeat. Relax every 4-4.5 months.
• *Exact goal length*: TBL, baby!  *Hair flips*
• *Exact goal date*: December 31st, 2016 at 11:59:59PM. 
• *Tools + plans to help reach final goal*: Sticking to my regimen, relaxing every 4-4.5 months, mini trims, protecting hair at night, protein balance, taking vitamins for strong new growth.
• *Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved*: Hair flipping is a must, duhhh!  As well as just keeping it super simple, complicating things always gets me in trouble so I'll just be sticking to my regimen as best as I can.

*EDIT*: FINALLY HAVE MY STARTING PICCCC!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2014)

Now I said I wouldn't be joining challenges but I don't wanna be one of those people that put all my focus in other areas and my hair starts going downhill. I need to be held accountable as I still have length goals and I'm not in maintenance mode yet. I def should be by the end of this challenge though!  I'll be back to update everything once I do my final length check in 2 weeks. I'll update in the old thread too.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 30, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Now I said I wouldn't be joining challenges but I don't wanna be one of those people that put all my focus in other areas and my hair starts going downhill. I need to be held accountable as I still have length goals and I'm not in maintenance mode yet. I def should be by the end of this challenge though!  I'll be back to update everything once I do my final length check in 2 weeks. I'll update in the old thread too.


Alright, @lulu97, hope to see you soon! We'll just gently nudge you in the right direction, no pressure!  Do you want me to add your name to the list or should I wait until you're sure and you're ready to fill out the details?


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 30, 2014)

Even though I'm transitioning. I still want to reach HL!  I'll be back with a starting pic next month when I straighten. Right now I'm 4.5 inches away. So close. I've reached WL on Dec 2013 & been mini chopping back to BSL ever since.   I'm putting down the scissors. Growing to HL & will maintain from there while I LOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGG term transition. 

ETC:  I am 4.5 inches away from WHip length and not HL. SMH!  So overall 6 inches from HL. That's one year of growth with no trims. So 2 years with trims should get me there.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 30, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Even though I'm transitioning. I still want to reach HL!  I'll be back with a starting pic next month when I straighten. Right now I'm 4.5 inches away. So close. I've reached WL on Dec 2013 & been mini chopping back to BSL ever since.
> 
> I'm putting down the scissors. Growing to HL & will maintain from there while I LOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGG term transition.


Hey, bebezazueta! Glad you'll be joining us! Should I add your name to the list or do you want me to wait until you fill out the details and have your pic?


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 30, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Hey, bebezazueta! Glad you'll be joining us! Should I add your name to the list or do you want me to wait until you fill out the details and have your pic?


  Thanks lady!  Go ahead and add me. I may straighten in 2 weeks so I'm marking my spot. Excited!  Thanks for starting this.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 30, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Thanks lady!  Go ahead and add me. I may straighten in 2 weeks so I'm marking my spot. Excited!  Thanks for starting this.


No problem! Glad to see you back for this round~ Excited to start again soon with all of you too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Alright, @lulu97, hope to see you soon! We'll just gently nudge you in the right direction, no pressure!  Do you want me to add your name to the list or should I wait until you're sure and you're ready to fill out the details?



Aireen Yes add me to the list! I'll be updating everything in 2 weeks when I straighten. I'm excited! Woot woot!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Even though I'm transitioning. I still want to reach HL!  I'll be back with a starting pic next month when I straighten. Right now I'm 4.5 inches away. So close. I've reached WL on Dec 2013 & been mini chopping back to BSL ever since.  I'm putting down the scissors. Growing to HL & will maintain from there while I LOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGG term transition.



bebezazueta We need to keep each other motivated! We can do this!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 30, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> bebezazueta We need to keep each other motivated! We can do this!



I'm trying to be like you!  For real!  But yes,  I will be asking the hubby to hide my scissors again. SMH!  But we definitely will do this!


----------



## marta9227 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for tagging me Aireen ! 

• Current length: Back at WL; 3b/c relaxed
• Regimen: Weather less than 80 degrees: DC, wash, leave ins, blow dry and flat iron every two weeks. Weather over 80 degrees: DC, wash and wash and go with appropriate products weekly. Relax every 3 months.
• Exact goal length: HL with really healthy ends! 
• Exact goal date: September 21st, 2016 at 11:59:59PM. Just in time for my 40th bday! 
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Sticking to my regimen, relaxing every 3 months, mini trims every relaxer. 
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: sticking to regimen and maintaining at HL

Really excited about this. I joined the 2014 challenge but I really fell off on posting and official length checks so I plan to do better in this one! I'll post a year end/beginning pic when I relax. Lets grow ladies!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 1, 2014)

marta9227 said:


> Really excited about this. I joined the 2014 challenge but I really fell off on posting and official length checks so I plan to do better in this one! I'll post a year end/beginning pic when I relax. Lets grow ladies!



Added you to the challenge! I fell off too but this time I'm hoping this challenge will be bigger and better! Glad to see you for the 2nd round!


----------



## DoDo (Dec 1, 2014)

Aireen

• Current length: Waist length
• Regimen: Wash, condition, apply leave-ins and heat Rx, blow dry and braid
• Exact goal length: Hip length
• Exact goal date: Hopefully by December 2015/2016
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Gentle care and thorough conditioning
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Moderately gentle care, hair will be worn primarily in a lightly flat ironed state, thorough conditioning and moisture treatment will continue


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 1, 2014)

• Current length: MBL ( a little past) and 100% natural (no more transitioning!)
• Regimen: Co-wash twice a week. Deep condition at least once a week (45m under heat cap), wash n go primarily with some buns in between. No heat except the occasional use of diffuser (trying to find a way to wash and go in the winter with NO heat). 
• Exact goal length: MBL when my hair is curly and TBL when my hair is straight
• Exact goal date: December 31st, 2015 (this may be a real struggle but I'm gonna go ahead and aim REAL high).  
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Sticking to my regimen, proper moisture and protein balance. No more mini chops! Finger detangling ONLY. Will straighten once per year with heat. 
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Continuing to deep condition and wash and go often. Would like to incorporate more buns.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 1, 2014)

Aireen : So I was waiting by the phone for this to be set up... But then I fell asleep. ....

Details:

• Current length: MBL/WL
• Regimen: wash n goes.  I shampoo and deep condition weekly. Co wash 2-3 times a week. I will be incorporating prepooing into my regimen more often with oils. 
• Exact goal length: HL
• Exact goal date: May 2015
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Eating healthier, babying my ends, wearing more buns, vitamins
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: microtrims to  maintain the length. Continue to wash and deep condition weekly


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 1, 2014)

I was going to officially fill all this out when I straightened, but my stylist is now booked until Jan & I don't know if I'll have the will power to do it at home.  The last time took me ALL day, so just in case I can't bring myself to do it before the year is over; here are my stats & a picture from today. It's around 75 to 80% straight from a roller set but it gives a general idea of my length.  

Current length: I'm past waist

 Regimen: My regimen depends on the season/weather. Right now since it's cool, I wear my hair semi straight with roller sets & re-do them every 1-2 weeks. In the spring, I incorporate flexi rod sets every 10-14 days. In the summer, I co wash a lot or get braids installed.

Exact goal length: TBL

Exact goal date: Hip by Dec 31, 2015. TBL by Dec 31, 2016 

Tools + plans to help reach final goal:
Keep my ends moisturized
Continue to keep direct heat usage to a minimum

Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: *Celebrate by coloring my hair jet black. *Dance and whip my hair back and forth in the mirror for a minimum of 30 minutes. *Start to focus on trimming off the rest of my relaxed ends all while maintaining TBL.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh yeah... Here's my length check pic 

One is my most recently straightened hair and the other is my damp curly hair. 

Idk exactly what to call this length except grazing WL. 

I just want to grow 3-4 more inches and I'll be happy


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 1, 2014)

Ladies-For those that workout, how do you maintain your hair with your gym schedule?


----------



## Aireen (Dec 1, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> @Aireen : So I was waiting by the phone for this to be set up... But then I fell asleep. ....


I'm sorry!  I kept getting 404 errors, so frustrating.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 1, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> Ladies-For those that workout, how do you maintain your hair with your gym schedule?


Haven't been to the gym in a minute... *cough cough* I'm going back though.  Anyway, do you sweat a lot from the top of your head, @mssoconfused? If I go often I put my hair in a ponytail, secure any falling pieces back with a little butterfly clip, and I'll sweat from just my hairline. I wipe off the sweat, shower with plastic shower cap on, and just wash my hair on an off day when it feels really grimy.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 1, 2014)

• *Current length:* MBL
• *Regimen:* Bi-weekly cleansing and DC treatments, heavy M&S, and low manipulation
• *Exact goal length*: TBL
• *Exact goal date:*  12/31/2016
• *Tools + plans to help reach final goal:* Satin bonettes & pillow cases, fingaz and seamless combs.  I'm trying to follow Lucia's No Cut Challenge, so I'm trying to avoid my quarterly dust and/or trims.  
• *Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved:* Flaunt It   

 for me!  I feel that I'm at terminal retention. erplexed  I've been stuck at MBL since last March/Spring Equinox  I don't know why I've hit this wall.   Hopefully, I'll reach WL by this Spring or Summer.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 1, 2014)

Aireen said:


> I'm sorry!  I kept getting 404 errors, so frustrating.



I was laughing bc I was bugging you about the thread and then when u posted it...I fell asleep!


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 1, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Haven't been to the gym in a minute... *cough cough* I'm going back though.  Anyway, do you sweat a lot from the top of your head, @mssoconfused? If I go often I put my hair in a ponytail, secure any falling pieces back with a little butterfly clip, and I'll sweat from just my hairline. I wipe off the sweat, shower with plastic shower cap on, and just wash my hair on an off day when it feels really grimy.



I sweat all thru my head making my wash and look like a sad fro by day 3....


----------



## Aireen (Dec 1, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> I was laughing bc I was bugging you about the thread and then when u posted it...I fell asleep!


LOL it's okay, I'm glad you got on me about it. I was laughing too 'cause I was like "Where did she go?"


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 1, 2014)

Aireen

Current length: MBL
Regimen: Deep condition once a week.  Protein treatment when needed.  Trim when needed.  Wear in twists, bun or twist out
Exact goal length: HL
Exact goal date: December 31st, 2015
Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Keep hair moisturized.  Be gentle
Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Keep up regimen.  Take lots of pics


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 1, 2014)

Im so excited! I truly hope I make my goal by May next year! 6 months away 

I just put some hot 6 oil on my hair... It's still straight. It was needing some nutrients lol 

I might go back curly next week. 

I wish there was a thread filled with posts from those who've made it to hip length and beyond. I need visualization. :-/


----------



## Aireen (Dec 1, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> I wish there was a thread filled with posts from those who've made it to hip length and beyond. I need visualization. :-/


That's why I look at Tumblr blogs dedicated to long hurrr and collected some favs for inspiration.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 1, 2014)

Aireen said:


> That's why I look at Tumblr blogs dedicated to long hurrr and collected some favs for inspiration.



Good idea! 

I collect lots of curly hair pics on Pinterest... there's not as many pics of long hair tho. Especially looooong hair on black women. Unless it's weave and then it's discouraging. Lol


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 2, 2014)

Aireen

• Current length: WLish (I still won't believe it until I finally get it straightened or am well past WL.
• Regimen:Wash and DC every 5-7 days. I only use heatless stretching, and no combs unless I'm trimming my hair. I avoid products with alcohols and silicone. Shea butter is my boo thing year round.

• Exact goal length: full HL
• Exact goal dateecember 2016
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Low manipulation and finding my protein/moisture balance again. I may start using henna again.

• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Get a blunt U shaped cut, buy a nice flat iron, and experiment with occasional heat.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 2, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> I sweat all thru my head making my wash and look like a sad fro by day 3....


I know a lot of girls co-wash in between if they sweat throughout their whole head while working out. Is there a way you can just rock a puff though if you don't want to co-wash, mssoconfused? I know I'd just rock buns because I can't be bothered with co-washing if I were sweating all over my head.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 2, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> Good idea!
> 
> I collect lots of curly hair pics on Pinterest... there's not as many pics of long hair tho. Especially looooong hair on black women. Unless it's weave and then it's discouraging. Lol


You do have to dig through a bit to find black women with real hair but they are around, @SmilingElephant. I think there are Tumblr blogs dedicated to mostly black women's long hair, you just gotta put in the right words into Google.  If I find, I'll definitely post it here and tag you, I want this thread to be filled with epic inspiration.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 2, 2014)

I get my long hair inspiration from Instagram. Most of the ladies are HL & beyond Aireen SmilingElephant

Eclark6 - natural
Razorempress - natural
Prettywitty77  - relaxed
Nitraboo08 - relaxed
Ulovemichelle - transitioning
Courtneynaturalhair - natural


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 2, 2014)

Aireen said:


> You do have to dig through a bit to find black women with real hair but they are around, @SmilingElephant. I think there are Tumblr blogs dedicated to mostly black women's long hair, you just gotta put in the right words into Google.  If I find, I'll definitely post it here and tag you, I want this thread to be filled with epic inspiration.



Yes!  We need lists of instagrammers and tumblrs and Pinterests and stuff for super long hair inspiration. 

Im just tripping bc im already talking about reaching hip length and I feel I just did my bc yesterday... But at the same time I have hairnorexia lol


----------



## Aireen (Dec 3, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> Im just tripping bc im already talking about reaching hip length and I feel I just did my bc yesterday... But at the same time I have hairnorexia lol


We'll get there, I'm not giving up on this... ever loool.  Honestly, I wonder if the hairnorexia ever goes away because after people get to TBL I see them wanting to move to Classic.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 3, 2014)

Aireen,
Now that my hair seems like it wants to play nice, I want in.


*• Current length:* MBL-WL

• *Regimen*: Deep condition once a month, minimal straightening, keep hair from getting too dry. Trim as needed.

• *Exact goal length*: HL

• *Exact goal date:* 12/31/2015

• *Tools + plans to help reach final goal*: World of Curls Activator, coconut oil, Infusium 23, keep hair braided or twisted at least half the time.

•* Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved*: Keep doing what I've been doing.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 3, 2014)

Aireen said:


> We'll get there, I'm not giving up on this... ever loool.  Honestly, I wonder if the hairnorexia ever goes away because after people get to TBL I see them wanting to move to Classic.



I don't want THAT much hair! Lol!

I think the longest I'd go is tbl. But I wanna maintain at hip for a while to get my ends thickened up.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 3, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> I don't want THAT much hair! Lol!
> 
> I think the longest I'd go is tbl. But I wanna maintain at hip for a while to get my ends thickened up.


I HOPE I don't want that much hair.   I don't think so... 

I'll probably be doing that as well. HL to TBL doesn't seem too far apart so catching up seems easy.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 4, 2014)

I shampooed conditioned and deep conditioned my hair last night. My scalp was hurting from wearing it straight. My head feels so much better!

I hate that lingering "flat ironed" smell.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 4, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> I don't want THAT much hair! Lol!
> 
> I think the longest I'd go is tbl. But I wanna maintain at hip for a while to get my ends thickened up.


SmilingElephant, For the longest time, I considered wl my holy grail length with hl being a bonus. Now I'm realizing that the distance between hl and tbl isn't that great at all on me. I could go for tbl next year.

Gah! Make it stop!


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 4, 2014)

• Current length: TBL; 4a natural
• Regimen: Wash weekly, leave in condish, detangle, twist and bun.
• Exact goal length: I guess the next milestone is classic?
• Exact goal date: December 31st, 2016, although I'm not sure what is a reasonable time for reaching that goal.
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Keep taking my vitamins, and inversions.
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: I can't wait to flip it! I think I might want to straighten it more often.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 4, 2014)

LaVgirl said:


> • Current length: TBL; 4a natural
> • Regimen: Wash weekly, leave in condish, detangle, twist and bun.
> • Exact goal length: I guess the next milestone is classic?
> • Exact goal date: December 31st, 2016, although I'm not sure what is a reasonable time for reaching that goal.
> ...



Sooo wayment...

U have the length I want. 

For those of u who are HL+... how does it feel? My hair has never been that long! If I hadn't big chopped it would be lol


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 4, 2014)

LaVgirl said:


> • Current length: TBL; 4a natural • Regimen: Wash weekly, leave in condish, detangle, twist and bun. • Exact goal length: I guess the next milestone is classic? • Exact goal date: December 31st, 2016, although I'm not sure what is a reasonable time for reaching that goal. • Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Keep taking my vitamins, and inversions. • Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: I can't wait to flip it! I think I might want to straighten it more often.  http://s419.photobucket.com/user/halfaheart/media/IMG_20141127_103827.jpg.html http://s419.photobucket.com/user/halfaheart/media/IMG_20141127_103926.jpg.html



Thanks so much for sharing, my daughter has dense but fine 4a MBL hair. Keeping her ends healthy is a struggle. Can you please share regimen? She would like to get to your length. Thanks!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 4, 2014)

LaVgirl said:


> • Current length: TBL; 4a natural
> • Regimen: Wash weekly, leave in condish, detangle, twist and bun.
> • Exact goal length: I guess the next milestone is classic?
> • Exact goal date: December 31st, 2016, although I'm not sure what is a reasonable time for reaching that goal.
> ...


Hey, LaVgirl! Congratulations on TBL~ Your hair looks lovely! Added you to the list with a little trophy next to your name.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 5, 2014)

Since I know I didn't make hip this year (I knew I wouldn't) I'll do all my updates here. 

I got some new moisturizers to help me make it to hip in 2015! They are both from Darcy's Botanicals. The milk is new to me but I've used the MVSC years ago after I would get my hair pressed. Well I used them together 3 days ago & LAWD my hair is still moisturized, has movement and is so dark. Am I the only one that knows my hair is moisturized when it's darker? When it's too dry, it gets this reddish crispy looking color. Lmbo


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 5, 2014)

LaVgirl Your hair is yummy luscious! Trying to get on your level by this time next year.


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you, everyone!

SmilingElephant Now that it's straight, I finally feel like my hair is kinda sorta long. But once I wash it, I'm sure I'll go right back to feeling like it's short still.

Joigirl Her hair sounds like mine. My hair strands themselves are not particularly thick but I just have a LOT. This is basically what I do... shampoo/condition once a week in twists. I squeeze out the excess water, take out each twist one at a time, detangle, moisturize and retwist. Usually I have 20-25 twists total and I bun them all week until it's wash day again. I hardly have any tangles this way (unless I skip a week) and it keeps me from becoming overwhelmed. I hope that helps!

Aireen YAY! Thank you! Do you know if there's another thread for the classic goal?

lulu97 Thanks! You will!!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 6, 2014)

LaVgirl, I haven't seen any, sorry!


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 6, 2014)

Finally washing my hair after 2 weeks of rocking it straight. I had to double up on the steam treatment.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey Ladies,(waves)

So as I posted in the old thread, I went through with my cut.  Actually, I needed it more than I thought.  Threw in some highlights for good measure.  I'm liking it but I'm back to APL'ish.  So I bid you all adieu and wish you luck.  I'm joining the BSL challenge for this year.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm gonna just shampoo and deep condition today. Still nursing my curls.... Its only been a week so i expect a full recovery soon. 

They just look sad right now


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm going to start doing scalp massages a few times a day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 7, 2014)

I just cut about 1.5 inches of heat damage. Not really much but it still makes me sad.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 7, 2014)

I need to

Buy a blender to make green smoothies. My overall health does better when I eat something green. 

Take vitamins everyday. 

Up my water intake. 

Get more rest. 

DC for more than 10 minutes. 

Buy more deep conditioners.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 7, 2014)

Carrie A, aw thanks for updating us, hope you like your new haircut.

SmilingElephant, don't be sad! Better to cut now before the challenge begins than have to cut double later.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 7, 2014)

I need to...

• Get back to drinking my hemp protein green smoothies
• Drink tons of water everyday
• Replace my vitamins when they run out
• Take a picture of what my current hair looks like
• Keep working on my skin
• Get back to using my steamer


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 7, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Carrie A, aw thanks for updating us, hope you like your new haircut.
> 
> SmilingElephant, don't be sad! Better to cut now before the challenge begins than have to cut double later.





Aireen said:


> I need to...
> 
> • Get back to drinking my hemp protein green smoothies
> • Drink tons of water everyday
> ...



But I'm sad bc I feel stupid for wanting to straighten my hair in the first place. It hurts my feelings *in my little kid voice* *pouting* lol

So omg... let's tag team in this challenge Aireen! Bc I agree with everything on your list as well and I want the recipe to that smoothie.  

I need to find a blender!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 7, 2014)

That moment you realize the challenge hasn't even started yet and ur crying over cutting off 1.5 inches.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 8, 2014)

I dbl checked earlier...I didn't cut off as much as my mind is making it to be. I'm still around the same length...not MBL but not WL.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 8, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> But I'm sad bc I feel stupid for wanting to straighten my hair in the first place. It hurts my feelings *in my little kid voice* *pouting* lol
> 
> So omg... let's tag team in this challenge Aireen! Bc I agree with everything on your list as well and I want the recipe to that smoothie.
> 
> I need to find a blender!!


HIDE THOSE HEAT TOOLS! WE HAVE TO MAKE TBL BY THE END OF 2016!  

Yaaaassss, let's do ittttt!  Get a blender! I don't suggest the Magic Bullet or any of those small ones, they all broke on me. Get a legit blender, I like my Oster. My recipes aren't that great but one I did like was:

• Kale
• Green grapes
• Blueberries
• Hemp protein
• Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness
• Water

^ I eyeball everything and make enough to fill the blender. BFGG juice is really sweet so it makes the smoothie taste better, I try to add just enough but not too much. I'm too lazy to measure everything whenever I make smoothies.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 8, 2014)

I did a rough measurement today while freshening my twists and I think I only need 2 inches until my hair reaches my belly button and  4 inches until my hair reaches the top of my hip bone! 

I'm not sure if the twists are just helping me see my length or if my new twist friendly regimen is giving me a growth spurt. I plan to take down my twists for Christmas but I may reinstall them after New Years. My growth usually slows during the cold months.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 8, 2014)

Goals for 2015-2016


----------



## Aireen (Dec 8, 2014)

SmilingElephant, I need to get on the level of that last pic, YAAAASSSSS! :lovedrool:


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 8, 2014)

Aireen 

I'm not at this length but I like to hang out in here 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Dec 8, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> @Aireen
> 
> I'm not at this length but I like to hang out in here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Of course, please do, sharifeh~


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 10, 2014)

So what products are you all planning on using for the challenge? 

I find my hair really does well with Mixed Chicks and OGX (aka Organix) stuff. I love the whole line of mixed chicks, the leave in, DC and shampoo. I'm twitching right now bc all I have left is the shampoo lol! 

I'd like to try some salon brands as well tho, like Paul Mitchell and redken. 

How bout u ladies?


----------



## Aireen (Dec 11, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> So what products are you all planning on using for the challenge?
> 
> I find my hair really does well with Mixed Chicks and OGX (aka Organix) stuff. I love the whole line of mixed chicks, the leave in, DC and shampoo. I'm twitching right now bc all I have left is the shampoo lol!
> 
> ...


GIIIIRRLLL. I don't know how to answer this. I'm a PJ and I feel like stuff stops working on my hair after a while. 

My shampoos + serum are pretty set. Clear Hair & Scalp Therapy Complete Care, Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo, and Motions Neutralizing Shampoo – definitely staples, I just need to figure out how to rotate them. L'Oreal Paris Nutri-Sleek Precious Oils – ugh, loooove this stuff, I'm so addicted to this serum. As for conditioners, the only set ones are Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner and Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner – I only use those to strengthen before my stretch gets difficult and after that I wing it... 

I need to find a conditioner/DC that is moisturizing and leaves lasting slip for both my NG + relaxed hair during a deep stretch. I feel like the stuff I really like eventually stops working. Organix was my main squeeze, especially the Awapuhi range but it hasn't been giving my hair enough lately... maybe I needa try one of their new lines.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> So what products are you all planning on using for the challenge?  I find my hair really does well with Mixed Chicks and OGX (aka Organix) stuff. I love the whole line of mixed chicks, the leave in, DC and shampoo. I'm twitching right now bc all I have left is the shampoo lol!  I'd like to try some salon brands as well tho, like Paul Mitchell and redken.  How bout u ladies?



The only thing new I added were moisturizers. I'll keep using my same products:

Elucence shampoos
Curl Junkie & Giovanni conditioners
Darcy Botanicals moisturizers


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 11, 2014)

I am reworking my regimen a little but my always by my side, ride or dies are:

TJ TTT
Henna
Shea butter mix
Coconut oil
Homemade Shea conditioner ( the secret ingredient is wheat germ and Argan oils)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 11, 2014)

I keep forgetting we now have a trader Joe's here in Orlando! I wanted to try that tea tree conditioner  for co washing. 

I just hate that it's alllll the way across town.  lol


----------



## Aireen (Dec 11, 2014)

I need to wash my hair... =__=;; It's disgusting. I have to do steam treatments soon too, my hair could use the treat.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 11, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> I keep forgetting we now have a trader Joe's here in Orlando! I wanted to try that tea tree conditioner  for co washing.   I just hate that it's alllll the way across town.  lol



The closest store is far from me too. I always stock up when I go and buy at least four bottles. They are cheap and quality so it's worth it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melahnee (Dec 11, 2014)

*Details:*

• Current length:
attached some pics. The one with the black shirt was taken yesterday. The others were a few months ago. I will take another later..I'm MBL or so.

• Regimen: weaves, deep and leave-in conditioners, oil every day, monthly dustings which have helped a looot..have been using the flat iron more often lately 

• Exact goal length: until it touches my butt lol. HL? 

• Exact goal date: I honestly don't know. ASAP. Lol. 

• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Cut down on the flat-ironing and keep dusting.

• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Same stuff that I'm already doing, or any better methods I come across along the way.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 11, 2014)

Welcome, melahnee! Thanks for joining us for round 2. Your hair looks great!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 12, 2014)

Currently marinating my hair in some Silk Elements Megasilk conditioner until the mernting! I only use this when I straighten so I'm forcing myself to stop being lazy and just get on with the get on.


----------



## melahnee (Dec 12, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Welcome, @melahnee! Thanks for joining us for round 2. Your hair looks great!



Thank you!! been working quite hard.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 12, 2014)

Aireen I'm in! My hair growth has stalled at WL and I need to get back on a good easy regimen to maintain my growth in 2015.

I'll ave to experiment to find the right reggie for me since I'll be starting residency next year.  

Details:

• Current length: WL
• Regimen: *Trial* Wash, DC, and detangle bi-weekly, moisturize as needed, braidout for 1 week, bun for 1 week. Co-wash as needed.
• Exact goal length: Full hip
• Exact goal date: December 31st 2015
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Stop neglecting my hair! I need to come up with a trim schedule.
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: I've always wanted a nice u-shaped hip length so maybe I'll do that.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 12, 2014)

Aireen I'm in!!!

Details: 
• Current length: Mid back length but I will be cutting about 2 inches next week to even things out and get rid of some dry, crispy ends.
• Regimen: Working on tweaking this but for now I'll continue to prepoo with coconut oil (for a day or 2 depending on how busy (lazy) I am), rotate bentonite clay and cowashes weekly, deep condition and protein treatments weekly, put in 4-6 twists to dry then bun in the morning. 
• Exact goal length: Tailbone length
• Exact goal date: 12/31/16
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: eat better, drink more water, rid myself of HIA (hand in hair) syndrome, exercise, scalp massages, vitamins (multi and Manetabolism), take better care of my ends, take more pictures of my growth, protective styles during fall and winter and reduce stress. 
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Probably cut to waist length.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 12, 2014)

LaVgirl. AWESOME!!!  What's your straightening technique,  products, frequency, etc? How do you normally style your hair? Im also 4a.


LaVgirl said:


> • Current length: TBL; 4a natural
> • Regimen: Wash weekly, leave in condish, detangle, twist and bun.
> • Exact goal length: I guess the next milestone is classic?
> • Exact goal date: December 31st, 2016, although I'm not sure what is a reasonable time for reaching that goal.
> ...


----------



## Aireen (Dec 12, 2014)

Added the two new members! Welcome!  Glad to see this challenging filling nicely. Soooo excitedddddd!  If anyone has inspiration to share or fun questions, please post~ I want this challenge to be active and positive~


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll be back for round 2!  Im alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllmost HL. I think I  need a good 2 inches to actually claim it. So my goal for 2015 is shooting for TBL.

With that said.........I have the serious urge to cut. I'm just kind of tired of taking care of my hair lol!  I'll be back with pics after my camera cord arrives.


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 12, 2014)

Please count me in, Aireen!

Details:

• Current length: *WL, stretched (may be trimming back a bit at the beginning of the year)*
• Regimen: *Weekly pre-poo, co-wash, and DC; 3x a week M&S; twists/braids/buns 5 days a week; henna monthly; henna gloss monthly; clay wash biweekly; + some long-term (6-8 week) PSing*
• Exact goal length: *WL, unstretched*
• Exact goal date: *December 2016*
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: *Clays, herbs, henna, teas, oils, ACV, AVJ, vitamins, VO5, finger detangling*
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: * Semi-annual flat-iron trims, winter PSing for 2-month stretch *


----------



## Aireen (Dec 13, 2014)

curlycrocheter said:


> I'll be back for round 2!  Im alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllmost HL. I think I  need a good 2 inches to actually claim it. So my goal for 2015 is shooting for TBL.
> 
> With that said.........I have the serious urge to cut. I'm just kind of tired of taking care of my hair lol!  I'll be back with pics after my camera cord arrives.


Yaaaaass, curlycrocheter! I was wondering if you'd be here for round 2.  Love your hair pics! Maybe just give your hair a trim? I know sometimes my hair is tougher to deal with when I have ends that need to be cut.


----------



## Napp (Dec 13, 2014)

Im only apl-ish but can i join? I would like to make it  to hl/tbl by dec 2016. I dont know of that is realistic or not


----------



## Aireen (Dec 13, 2014)

Napp said:


> Im only apl-ish but can i join? I would like to make it  to hl/tbl by dec 2016. I dont know of that is realistic or not


Of course, you can join! Honestly it's not about everyone making it at the end. It would be nice, but I wanted a place for everyone with the same goal to chat, get tips, be inspired, etc.  I'll add you to the list, Napp~ Remember to fill out the deets when you're ready.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm mad I straightened my hair only for it to look like my roller set hair. Too many new things happened this straightening session. New technique, new flat iron, new products = unpredictable outcome. I may straighten again very soon and go back to my old products and old technique but just crank the flat iron up more. I had to guess what to put the temp on since it only has a setting of 140 and 410. When I finished my entire head, I realized I had the dial in the middle which is probably like 200 degrees!!! That's nothing for my hair, so I'm not gonna even count this as a heat pass. This is what my hair looked like this time versus last month. I guess I'll just rock a ponytail until I can muster up the energy to wash and try again. I hate mediocre anything....and I don't go for poofy straight. I want BONE THUGS IN HARMONY straight. If I'm gonna risk heat damage, it gotta be worth it & that joint better last about 3 weeks too.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 13, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I'm mad I straightened my hair only for it to look like my roller set hair. Too many new things happened this straightening session. New technique, new flat iron, new products = unpredictable outcome. I may straighten again very soon and go back to my old products and old technique but just crank the flat iron up more. I had to guess what to put the temp on since it only has a setting of 140 and 410. When I finished my entire head, I realized I had the dial in the middle which is probably like 200 degrees!!! That's nothing for my hair, so I'm not gonna even count this as a heat pass. This is what my hair looked like this time versus last month. I guess I'll just rock a ponytail until I can muster up the energy to wash and try again. I hate mediocre anything....and I don't go for poofy straight. *I want BONE THUGS IN HARMONY straight.* If I'm gonna risk heat damage, it gotta be worth it & that joint better last about 3 weeks too.





lulu97, It still looks beautiful, as usual,


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 13, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I'm mad I straightened my hair only for it to look like my roller set hair. Too many new things happened this straightening session. New technique, new flat iron, new products = unpredictable outcome. I may straighten again very soon and go back to my old products and old technique but just crank the flat iron up more. I had to guess what to put the temp on since it only has a setting of 140 and 410. When I finished my entire head, I realized I had the dial in the middle which is probably like 200 degrees!!! That's nothing for my hair, so I'm not gonna even count this as a heat pass. This is what my hair looked like this time versus last month. I guess I'll just rock a ponytail until I can muster up the energy to wash and try again. I hate mediocre anything....and I don't go for poofy straight. I want BONE THUGS IN HARMONY straight. If I'm gonna risk heat damage, it gotta be worth it & that joint better last about 3 weeks too.



your post is funny but i totally agree- if I'm going through the process it better be relaxed straight and last for 3 weeks damn it!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 13, 2014)

So i just got my new phone and just figured out how to use the app on here  Lol! 

I just went to Target and bought some new Mixed Chicks leave-in Conditioner And the deep conditioner. I'll be using them tomorrow.

LuLu92 you are too funny! I feel you though!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 14, 2014)

So I'm trying to make the best of this busted flat iron job. I wore it in a semi bantu knot and pinned down the tail end with hair candy. Still gonna try and make this last about 2 weeks.

I now know the biggest mistake I made was not wanting to straighten in the first place. I just felt like I needed to since I hit 3 years of natural hair growth and I just HAD to see what my hair looked like straight....as if my hair grew 10 inches from last month when I last did it. lmbo So from now on, if I'm not in the mood or I'm not craving straight hair, I'mma sit my butt down somewhere.   

I did get a chance to evaluate my ends, and I only had to dust in a few areas. YES!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 14, 2014)

Took my mixed chick's stuff back due to me forgetting my phone cut into my fancy hair stuff budget lol

Next pay day. 

I switched it to get some cream of nature argon oil conditioner in a bottle and some aphogee 2 min treatment


----------



## Napp (Dec 14, 2014)

Current length: APL

Regimen: Daily cowash, wash n go and diffuse.
Deep condition 1-2 times a week.
Protein treatments 2-3 times a month 
BKT every 3-6 months. 
Flat iron 2-3 times a year.

Exact goal length: TBL

Exact goal date: Dec 31, 2016

Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Stick to regimen, use more natural products, NO CUTTING, no styles that don't work for me, no excessive flat ironing, exclusively fingercombing.

Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: wear hair in same way I achieved length.


----------



## Napp (Dec 14, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> Took my mixed chick's stuff back due to me forgetting my phone cut into my fancy hair stuff budget lol
> 
> Next pay day.
> 
> I switched it to get some cream of nature argon oil conditioner in a bottle and some aphogee 2 min treatment



Mixed chick was a fail for me. My hair didn't curl at all with the leave in but it might work for you since your hair is looser.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 14, 2014)

Napp said:


> Mixed chick was a fail for me. My hair didn't curl at all with the leave in but it might work for you since your hair is looser.



I had to find out how to apply it. I use it like the glamtwins on YouTube. Over a leave in...MCLI works like a styler for me.


----------



## marta9227 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been in a whip length limbo for a couple years now! I got to hip length at the end of last year but my ends were super thin. I cut back to waist in August and I got back to whip, but again with thin ends. I just relaxed and trimmed back to waist last night and that's where I'll start next year's challenge. So growth isn't necessarily a problem, it's my hemline. Hopefully I finish this challenge at hip length with THICK ends. Any tips you ladies have for me would be awesome!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 15, 2014)

I need to buy some more castor oil. 

I did my 2 minute treatment last nite and my curls are looking happier 

Thank GAWD! I was getting worried! Lol

I've been using wet line extreme gel...it's aight. Lol


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> LaVgirl. AWESOME!!!  What's your straightening technique,  products, frequency, etc? How do you normally style your hair? Im also 4a.


I straightened my hair using Chi Silk Infusion and Chi Iron Guard. I also have a Chi flat iron which was set to 360 degrees. This is the first time I've straightened my hair since Dec 31 last year. I usually do it about once a year. It actually didn't come out as straight as it did last year. I don't know if my hair changed but I think I need a higher temp. I will be straightening my hair for New Years again so I will try it at 380 maybe. I normally wear my hair in twists (15-25) and keep it in a bun.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 16, 2014)

Napp said:


> Current length: APL
> 
> Regimen: Daily cowash, wash n go and diffuse.
> Deep condition 1-2 times a week.
> ...


Napp, your regimen sounds solid! Your hair will definitely thrive with everything you have planned.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2014)

The last inch of my hair always becomes thinner than the rest. I kind of like the tapered look but I know when I get to my goal, I'll might have to cut 1"-2" to make my hair look a bit healthier. Hopefully mini trims in between will help me not have to cut more than that.

Buying back all my vitamins soon.  Can't wait to start taking them again. They're expensive so hopefully I can keep up with re-purchasing them.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok I'm back. I got my hair straightened and trimmed a little over an inch. So I'm hovering above BSL now but my ends are nice. I'm about half natural and half relaxed at 16 months post. 

I'm also now 6.5 inches from HL and 12.5 inches from being fully natural HL!  I can at least make HL while transitioning. 

Current length: above BSL (transitioning)

Regimen: 
 manetabolism vitamins, green magic cream 3 times a week with scalp massage, cowash weekly and shampoo monthly, DC weekly, protective style in braid or twists, straighten 2X a year

Exact goal length: HL

Exact goal date: 12/31/2016 

Tools + plans to help reach final goal: 
Minimal heat and gradually trim remaining relaxed ends

Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved:  
I'll maintain at HL natural.  I don't think I can handle more hair than that. 

Starting pic even though my hair is bumped


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 19, 2014)

So i bought this:




Mainly for the scent lol! I LOOOOOVE the smell of this and the long term relationship line OMG!!

Being that we're all into hair...does anyone else ever have "conditioner cravings"? Lol


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> Being that we're all into hair...does anyone else ever have "conditioner cravings"? Lol


Conditioner cravings? Like an urge to buy a particular conditioner? I know it's like self-explanatory but just making sure.  If that's what you mean, yes, I get them. Actually, right now I really want to buy ORS Hair Mayo and use it under my steamer.  ETA: You know what, I'll buy it Monday.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 20, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Conditioner cravings? Like an urge to buy a particular conditioner? I know it's like self-explanatory but just making sure.  If that's what you mean, yes, I get them. Actually, right now I really want to buy ORS Hair Mayo and use it under my steamer.  ETA: You know what, I'll buy it Monday.



Yes. That! Exactly!  Aireen


----------



## Aireen (Dec 20, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> Yes. That! Exactly!  @Aireen


LOL I wasn't supposed to buy anymore conditioner but I guess one couldn't hurt and my hair always looked really good when I used that stuff consistently.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 21, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> So i bought this:  Mainly for the scent lol! I LOOOOOVE the smell of this and the long term relationship line OMG!!  Being that we're all into hair...does anyone else ever have "conditioner cravings"? Lol



SM raw shea butter deep treatment masque. I cannot go through a wash day without it. Sometimes it's my cowash, DC, leave in and styler. The smell is sooo amazing and it always leaves my hair soft and silky.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 21, 2014)

I did a henna treatment today to reinforce my strands and cover my lil greys  

Moisturized and sealed with QB AOHC, OHHB, and AHTB,   I did five flat twists that I'll  wear until they look messy.  

I trying to go extreme low manipulation and partially protective styling to preserve my ends.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 21, 2014)

Doing a corrective relaxer soon because having to deal with the texture difference is annoying – maybe tonight if I can. Will also be doing a very light trim to keep the ends maintained. It'll be a fresh start for the new year and the beginning of this challenge.


----------



## Napp (Dec 22, 2014)

I decided to cut out wash n going daily and try wash n going 1-2 times a week. Also I think I will be cutting out bkts too. Hopefully the cherry Lola treatment will give me the curl definition I'm seeking.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 22, 2014)

KinksAndInk said:


> SM raw shea butter deep treatment masque. I cannot go through a wash day without it. Sometimes it's my cowash, DC, leave in and styler. The smell is sooo amazing and it always leaves my hair soft and silky.



KinksAndInk I love how that stuff smells too!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 22, 2014)

I put more oil in my hair today than usual. My hair feels so soft and happy and moisturized.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 22, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> KinksAndInk I love how that stuff smells too!!



Me too!! I be sniffing my hair all day.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 23, 2014)

Washed my hair earlier and I loved how clean and fresh it felt – there's nothing like a clean scalp and weightless hair.  Styling was easy and my results were nice, guess it was because I didn't have to rush but I'm really loving my hair right now.  Didn't get to do the corrective relaxer but I'm aiming to do it for the new year with a very slight trim like I said before.  Bought back most of my vitamins with a few I need to get still. I'm soooooo excited for this challenge, I KNOW this time I'll make it to my goal – when you can see it, it will come. 

Bought ORS Hair Mayonnaise, looks like they may have tweaked the formula slightly... I hope it's as good as it used to be! I remember when I first started looking into better hair care, ORS saved my hair and had it gradually improving with each use, gotta get back to having it around.  I'm REALLY trying to become less of a PJ though, the habit is expensive and I feel like it's more responsible to just have a set amount of products that truly work and 1-2 "fun items" to try out. <- Just my opinion which I apply to myself only, don't take it personally. Anyway, I'm going to steam with the ORS soon! Excited to see my hair feel truly deep conditioned!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 24, 2014)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Aireen I'm in! My hair growth has stalled at WL and I need to get back on a good easy regimen to maintain my growth in 2015.
> 
> I'll ave to experiment to find the right reggie for me since I'll be starting residency next year.
> 
> ...



So I think I've found a protective style I can do that will lasts up to a week and is quick. Hopefully I don't get *too* tired of it. It's simply putting my hair in two ponytails, then twisting each ponytail and then pinning across my head. I'll change the location and maybe add some accessories.

I've also discovered that my hair prefers to be washed once a week. I'll try my best to wash and DC once a week from now on.

I've been using Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo and the Deep Treatment Masque as a styling cream. LOVE LOVE LOVE! So I'll stick to this weekly and use my regular Cream of Nature, TJ Nourish Spa/Lekair when I need to use heat.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 24, 2014)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I think I've found a protective style I can do that will lasts up to a week and is quick. Hopefully I don't get too tired of it. It's simply putting my hair in two ponytails, then twisting each ponytail and then pinning across my head. I'll change the location and maybe add some accessories.  I've also discovered that my hair prefers to be washed once a week. I'll try my best to wash and DC once a week from now on.  I've been using Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo and the Deep Treatment Masque as a styling cream. LOVE LOVE LOVE! So I'll stick to this weekly and use my regular Cream of Nature, TJ Nourish Spa/Lekair when I need to use heat.



I'm rocking that very style now and it has been my fav but I can't get it to last an entire week before the twists start looking flat. What's your secret? On straight hair, I can get maybe 2 days out of it...and 3 to 4 days on roller set hair since the hair is a little more juicy. I tried it once on my curly hair straight out the shower and I prefer the look on my straighter hair...looks a bit more polished. It frizzed up something serious before that day way out. lol


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 24, 2014)

Aireen 

I'm in! I'm a carry over from the 2014 challenge. 

• Current length: 

Glazing hip length. Trimmed 1 inch this week & I'm still glazing hip length or at least that's what I'm claiming. 

• Regimen: 

Wash every week or every other week (keracare sulphate free first lather and/or keracare sulphate free hydrating detangling shampoo)

Protein treatment following every wash (joico kpak, nexxus emergencee or affirm 5 in 1)

Deep condition after every protein treatment   (keracare Moisturizing Conditioner for Color Treated Hair or Agadir Argan Oil Moisture Masque)

Either braid out, wet bun or blow dry/flatiron depending on my mood. 

I always use Agadir Argan Oil Hair Shield 450  heat protectant every time I blow dry & flatiron. 

• Exact goal length: Retain 3 to 4 more inches to get me to TBL. 

• Exact goal date: Dec 25th 2015

• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: 

Staying consistent with my protein treatments, deep conditioning & trims.

I'm getting braids when I need a break from doing my hair. 

• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: 

Keep doing the same thing & not neglect my hair.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!

I hope Santa gives everyone growth spurts and healthy ends for Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Ladies


----------



## melahnee (Dec 25, 2014)

Keep the PICS comin ladies I'm lovin' them-- they are very motivational 

I just let go of half an inch or so....ssk and split ends galore  I don't think my hair is as friendly to weave as it used to be anymore..or I just never had healthy ends or ever tried to get them. Now i know that healthy ends mean longer hair!! lol.
Lookin a nice healthy MBL now .. I just want HL hair sooo bad! lol


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm wearing my hair down during the holidays but starting in January I'm going back to protecting my ends.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melahnee (Dec 25, 2014)

My hair just doesn't seem to be growing very much 
It looks and feels the same as it has for months. It's very discouraging. 
I've been trying for over a year and I can't seem to get past this MBL stage. when I'm "grazing WL", my ends don't look happy and healthy, so I must do a dusting or maybe even a trim. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. It gets manipulated I guess a lot(every day)m but straight hair gets so messy and I hate it so I redo my ponytail like every day  I don't leave it natural because I have fine hair and that is like a recipe for disaster for me  I still comb it everyday because it gets so messy..and it gets more tangled when natural so I pretty much always end up losing more hair.


----------



## melahnee (Dec 25, 2014)

How did you ladies get past BSL and MBL?? was it hard, or did you already have things down by this point? There are so many fast growing heads of hair on this board, so maybe I'm overthinking, but it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 25, 2014)

melahnee said:


> My hair just doesn't seem to be growing very much
> It looks and feels the same as it has for months. It's very discouraging.
> I've been trying for over a year and I can't seem to get past this MBL stage. when I'm "grazing WL", my ends don't look happy and healthy, so I must do a dusting or maybe even a trim. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. It gets manipulated I guess a lot(every day)m but straight hair gets so messy and I hate it so I redo my ponytail like every day  I don't leave it natural because I have fine hair and that is like a recipe for disaster for me  I still comb it everyday because it gets so messy..and it gets more tangled when natural so I pretty much always end up losing more hair.





melahnee said:


> How did you ladies get past BSL and MBL?? was it hard, or did you already have things down by this point? There are so many fast growing heads of hair on this board, so maybe I'm overthinking, but it doesn't feel like it.



Hi melahnee merry christmas! I'm sorry you are feeling discouraged. The only way I was able to get past BSL (and the only way I think I'll be able to get to hip length) was by protective styling. I wore a wig probably 90% of the time and was able to meet all of my hair goals from apl-wl by my goal dates. I've been at WL for a year (well I grew to hip but had to trim alot due to thin ends) and it's probably because I've been wearing my hair out nearly every single day along with almost daily manipulation and occasional neglect. I'm getting ready to go back to half wigs mostly because that's what works for me.

I know in the beginning of my journey, heat was my downfall so staying away from heat allowed me to flourish. Do you mind sharing your reggie for when you keep your hair natural? I have fine hair as well and it get's VERY tangled but I guess I managed that by not wearing it out too much and keeping it in a stretched state.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 25, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I'm rocking that very style now and it has been my fav but I can't get it to last an entire week before the twists start looking flat. What's your secret? On straight hair, I can get maybe 2 days out of it...and 3 to 4 days on roller set hair since the hair is a little more juicy. I tried it once on my curly hair straight out the shower and I prefer the look on my straighter hair...looks a bit more polished. It frizzed up something serious before that day way out. lol



lulu97 I unpin the twists at night and put a scarf and bonnet over it. It does get a little frizzy by day 3 so I just take the twist down, rub some oil on it and redo the twists. Takes less than 5 minutes and I don't really count it as manipulation since I'm not really bothering the ends much. I've never tried it on stretched hair. That may last even longer for me.


----------



## melahnee (Dec 25, 2014)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hi @melahnee merry christmas! I'm sorry you are feeling discouraged. The only way I was able to get past BSL (and the only way I think I'll be able to get to hip length) was by protective styling. I wore a wig probably 90% of the time and was able to meet all of my hair goals from apl-wl by my goal dates. I've been at WL for a year (well I grew to hip but had to trim alot due to thin ends) and it's probably because I've been wearing my hair out nearly every single day along with almost daily manipulation and occasional neglect. I'm getting ready to go back to half wigs mostly because that's what works for me.
> 
> I know in the beginning of my journey, heat was my downfall so staying away from heat allowed me to flourish. Do you mind sharing your reggie for when you keep your hair natural? I have fine hair as well and it get's VERY tangled but I guess I managed that by not wearing it out too much and keeping it in a stretched state.




Thank you, LaFemmeNaturelle !
when I keep it natural, I try to go by the "do the least" rule. I tend to keep it in some type of bun all the time. I wash it weekly or biweekly  dc at least once a month, put my leave-in every single time, and oil daily(this has helped--i think my hair is weak or something..very easily damaged)..i always inspect my ends for bad ones..i always cut the ones that look even a little bit bad. I cut the least I feel like I can get away with, but i always cut bad ends cause I like shorter hair better if it's healthier..looks somewhere around the same length if I only cut half an inch or so anyway.

honestly, that's it. I just oil and bun. water helps to detangle it, but there are times I've been natural and didn't wanna detangle my hair so I took it down, felt through it, think to myself, "wow, i actually thought it was moisturized & sealed correctly but I guess not..I'll fix it later ".. rebun and by the time I get to detangling it, it's pretty much a mess but it was inevitable because I would lose all the same hairs detangling it every day anyway  
In simple terms...I have a natural tangle issue that I cannot seem to resolve


----------



## melahnee (Dec 25, 2014)

My hair does better when I wash the conditioner out and apply more when styling. Yes, regular conditioner as a leave-in. It's that bad. it's very very very fine and used to look very scraggly back when i was scared to trim


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 25, 2014)

melahnee said:


> My hair does better when I wash the conditioner out and apply more when styling. Yes, regular conditioner as a leave-in. It's that bad. it's very very very fine and used to look very scraggly back when i was scared to trim



Sry, I'm not a part of this challenge. But I completely agree with you on rising the conditioner out and applying more later. My scalp gets itchy if I leave it all in.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 25, 2014)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lulu97 I unpin the twists at night and put a scarf and bonnet over it. It does get a little frizzy by day 3 so I just take the twist down, rub some oil on it and redo the twists. Takes less than 5 minutes and I don't really count it as manipulation since I'm not really bothering the ends much. I've never tried it on stretched hair. That may last even longer for me.



LaFemmeNaturelle OK that makes perfect sense. I'll try that technique next week to see if that will help the style last longer. I'm on the 3rd day of the style now and I'm gonna push it one more day before I take it down. A juicy french braid is calling my name for my next style. I'll keep that in for 3-4 days then wash.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 25, 2014)

melahnee said:


> How did you ladies get past BSL and MBL?? was it hard, or did you already have things down by this point? There are so many fast growing heads of hair on this board, so maybe I'm overthinking, but it doesn't feel like it.



I left my hair alone for the most. I still do the same routine to this day. Wash, steam, roller set and I stick to styles that require the least amount of manipulation for up to 2 weeks. Out of the 2 weeks I wear my hair down maybe twice in a banana clip ponytail or all down. When I truly want to wear my hair down, I straighten and whip it real good for 2-3 weeks....but this doesn't happen that often.

I see so many Ladies wash and going daily, deep conditioning every 2-3 days...just doing a lot and I couldn't do that if I wanted to keep hair on my head. I don't even M&S daily. Moisturize one good time, style and leave it alone for 3-4 days then repeat until wash day. High manipulation equals slower progress towards long hair in my opinion. I came on this board in Aug 2013 with around APL hair and just over a year later, I'm WHIP. That's all thanks to low manipulation.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 25, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I left my hair alone for the most. I still do the same routine to this day. Wash, steam, roller set and I stick to styles that require the least amount of manipulation for up to 2 weeks. Out of the 2 weeks I wear my hair down maybe twice in a banana clip ponytail or all down. When I truly want to wear my hair down, I straighten and whip it real good for 2-3 weeks....but this doesn't happen that often.
> 
> *I see so many Ladies wash and going daily, deep conditioning every 2-3 days...just doing a lot and I couldn't do that if I wanted to keep hair on my head. I don't even M&S daily. Moisturize one good time, style and leave it alone for 3-4 days then repeat until wash day. High manipulation equals slower progress towards long hair in my opinion.* I came on this board in Aug 2013 with around APL hair and just over a year later, I'm WHIP. That's all thanks to low manipulation.



Yep. I had to learn that the hard way recently. I am going back to what works.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 26, 2014)

I know that I need to straighten my hair to give it a proper trim and to see what my ends look like before I get serious about this tbl journey but I'm too lazy. I know I can trim and all that with my hair curly but I plan on straightening my hair twice a year starting next year so I'd rather start to get rid of extremely see through ends before I get over this mbl hump. I'd hate to make tbl then have to chop six or seven inches off because of see through ends. I can't stand raggedy chopped up ends which I know I probably have due to having layers before cutting my heat damaged ends and I didn't even try to even my hair up. I just cut the limp ends 2 years ago and let it be lol. Can't imagine what my hair will look like straight. I want nice healthy V or U shaped tbl hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2014)

I always do 2 long term protective styles each year. This past year, I did 2 stints in braids for 8 weeks each. In 2015, I'll do braids and a sew-in. I've been craving a bob for about a year and it ain't no way in heyal I'm cutting my hair...I don't even trim so ya know I ain't cutting! lmbo I may do the braids in the summer and the sew-in next winter. The last time I had a bob sew-in was the beginning of last year and I was able to leave some hair out in the crown because I had layers. Now my layers are too long and would be wayyyyyyyy longer than the bob, so I may need a closure. Sometimes long hair problems ain't so bad y'all! These are the styles I want. The Lady in the bob has a closure and it doesn't look all the way fake. lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been super lazy about my hair lately.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm trying to come up with a semisolid regimen for 2015. I know that I want to try mn for growth and do more protective styles for length retention and changing my diet and exercise habit but other than that I have no clue what to do. I keep going back and forth between weekly and biweekly washing. Clay washes or cowashes or low-poo washes. The only thing I'm committed to is prepooing before each "normal" wash day, chelating/clarifying every 8 weeks and doing Aphogee 2step once a month (my hair loves protein). Beyond that I'm at a loss.


----------



## vmerie (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm in ladies! Marking my spot to update later.

Aireen Update:
• Current length: Hip Length













• Regimen: Same as before.
DCing at least once a month
LOC (Liquid, Oil, Cream) method
Limit use of sulfates and cones.
Protective and low maintenance styling

• Exact goal length:  TBL 

• Exact goal date: I don't know.

• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Nothing special just a lot of TLC.

• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved:  Trimming


----------



## Aireen (Dec 29, 2014)

Loving all the updates ladies!  The challenge is about to start, are y'all ready?!~ 

Okay so I did the "corrective relaxer" 2 days ago, it didn't help much but at least my hair isn't as puffy.  I'm going to try to leave it as is for now. I don't know why my hair is so resistant... maybe it's the vitamins I'm taking? My hair just doesn't want to straighten at all.  It's both good and bad – I want my hair bone-straight, but at least I know that the new growth appears strong? 

My hair is 1" away from WL, actually, it may even be closer than that but I'll say 1" for good measure. SO GLAD I RECOVERED FROM THAT SETBACK WITH MY PREVIOUS HAIRDRESSER. I knew I would, but at the time I was obviously discouraged because I've had at least 3 setbacks and NEVER thought I'd even have 1. Anyway, that was quick! It only took about 4-6 months to recover!  DIY is the way to go!  I didn't trim, I love my length right now too much but I'll keep it in mind that I need to slightly clip the ends. 

In January or February, I should have new vitamins to kick start this push for TBL. I'm so excited! The recovery from my setback has me really pumped, my hair isn't 100% but it's on its way. SOOO EXCITEDDDD~


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 29, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Loving all the updates ladies!  The challenge is about to start, are y'all ready?!~   Okay so I did the "corrective relaxer" 2 days ago, it didn't help much but at least my hair isn't as puffy.  I'm going to try to leave it as is for now. I don't know why my hair is so resistant... maybe it's the vitamins I'm taking? My hair just doesn't want to straighten at all.  It's both good and bad – I want my hair bone-straight, but at least I know that the new growth appears strong?   My hair is 1" away from WL, actually, it may even be closer than that but I'll say 1" for good measure. SO GLAD I RECOVERED FROM THAT SETBACK WITH MY PREVIOUS HAIRDRESSER. I knew I would, but at the time I was obviously discouraged because I've had at least 3 setbacks and NEVER thought I'd even have 1. Anyway, that was quick! It only took about 4-6 months to recover!  DIY is the way to go!  I didn't trim, I love my length right now too much but I'll keep it in mind that I need to slightly clip the ends.  In January or February, I should have new vitamins to kick start this push for TBL. I'm so excited! The recovery from my setback has me really pumped, my hair isn't 100% but it's on its way. SOOO EXCITEDDDD~



I'm ready!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 29, 2014)

Idk if I'm ready. I've been in a real funk lately.  

I just Co washed and dc'd last night and detangled...after days of not touching it at all.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 29, 2014)

Dbl post


----------



## vmerie (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year ladies and happy hair growing.  I will be trimming my hair tomorrow.  My hair is screaming for it.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 31, 2014)

I need to stay off of YouTube. I'm discouraged by my lack of growth after seeing people hit waist length from shoulder length in a year. I know I've done some trims and had periods where I neglected my hair and I don't drink enough water and my diet sucks so my hair and nails don't get the necessary vitamins and minerals but dang...I want waist length hair this year. I'm only about 4inches away. I need to get my life together. 

Ok. I'm done. Rant over.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 1, 2015)

This year I am doing what works for me, even if it's not popular in the natural hair care community.

I think I have learned how to protect my hair from damage when using heat. I am certain that my hair does better when it is stretched. I am also certain that keeping my routine simple is the path  to length retention. 

I am hoping to cut down on spending this year when it comes to products. I have my favorites. It is now time to phase out the rest.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 1, 2015)

Washed mah huuurrr!~ It smells good~  I finally have a picture but don't be too harsh, I know I need a trim and I will do sometime between now and my next relaxer which will probably be in 3-3.5 months, I really don't feel like going through any long stretches right now and I kind of like the tapered look. I've been getting a lot of compliments on my hair lately, which is AWESOME~  

Happy new year everyone! The challenge has started! Let's hope for growth spurts and strong ends in the new year!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 1, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Washed mah huuurrr!~ It smells good~  I finally have a picture but don't be too harsh, I know I need a trim and I will do sometime between now and my next relaxer which will probably be in 3-3.5 months, I really don't feel like going through any long stretches right now and I kind of like the tapered look. I've been getting a lot of compliments on my hair lately, which is AWESOME~   Happy new year everyone! The challenge has started! Let's hope for growth spurts and strong ends in the new year!



Gorgeous hair


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 1, 2015)

So I washed and DC'd with Shea Moisture Moisture Retention and whatever the DC is called. Then I used the conditioner as my leave in/styling aid and did a braidout. I love these products because my hair doesn't get tangled and always feels amazing when it's dry. The only thing I don't like is that my fair feels really wiry and weird while it's wet. Does this happen to anyone else? It may be from product build up and I may have to work the sulfate shampoo into my regimen sooner than planned.

I wonder if rebraiding my hair at night will be too much manipulation or if I can still retain length as long as I'm tending to my hair weekly.

I'll post my starting pic for the year later this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## ILuvCurls (Jan 1, 2015)

@Aireen Thank you for this challenge, please count me in.

• Current length: Between BSL and MBL

• Regimen: DC every week with both protein/moisture, air dry hair until slightly damp then smooth it out with a cool blow dryer. I keep hair stretched by sleeping in 2 twists. No harsh chemicals or high heat, and low manipulation. I trim often to maintain thickness. I'm currently trying Nioxin System 3 for fine hair, but the shampoo is too drying for me. 

• Exact goal length: HL would be great, but only IF I can achieve the length and not sacrifice fullness/thickness, especially the ends. 

• Exact goal date: December 31st, 2016. 

• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Take better care of my scalp, oil my ends regularly, and try to stay away from the scissors! 

• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Return to my normal regimen of trimming every 2 to 3 months to keep the ends thick.


----------



## Beachy (Jan 1, 2015)

Aireen 
I have been basically lurking on this board since 2011 joined in 2012 but have yet to OFFICIALLY participate in a hair challenge. So I figure I am long overdue.

•Current length: Waist length natural

•Regime: Weekly overnight DC with Shea moisture purification mask used as my all in one pre poo, DC, and cowash. Recently added Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex 10 in 1 hair Mask as my DC (LOVE). Followed by kimmaytube leave-in mixture, KCCC and Ecostyler then bunned for the week. I spray/moisturize my hair @ 2x a week. I will blow dry my hair about four times a year for a braided cornrow style or 1-2 flat irons per year. 

•Exact goal length: Tailbone

•Exact goal date: December 31,2015

•Tool+plans to help reach final goal: Strictly finger detangling (no combs or brushes not even for buns)

•Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: stick with my regimen but incorporate more roller sets and curlformer sets.

Pic to follow this weekend (as soon as I figure out how)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2015)

Beachy  I was the same as you lol. You grow girl.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2015)

I have been using this to deep condition and as a regular conditioner for the past few days and my hair LOVES this stuff! It was only 2.99 at my Target  



I'm finding that I don't have to buy all the super expensive products...my hair isn't super picky. I just make sure that the product does have some "good stuff" in it and I'm pretty good with that. 

I'm finding too that my hair really loves honey. 

I myself REALLY love honey!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 1, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> Gorgeous hair


KinksAndInk, thank youuuu!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 1, 2015)

I think I'm going to get a new hair cutting scissor before actually trimming. I feel like something is wrong with mine currently. I don't know but I rather be safe than sorry lol.  

Oh and I added the new challenge members, welcome!


----------



## Beachy (Jan 1, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> Beachy  I was the same as you lol. You grow girl.



Thanks for the welcome


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2015)

Welcome to everyone who has recently joined!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 2, 2015)

ITCHING TO GIVE MY HAIR A TRIM RIGHT NOW. GAAAH. I feel like my scissors could be sharper though. I need to take my mind off this.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 2, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Please count me in, Aireen!
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...







LC, to make me official! Line 8=WL. Line 10=TBL

I've been trimming back to try to encourage my top layers to catch up to the bottom. I think I need to stop doing that. I get discouraged not seeing progress in my bottom layers. :-/


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 2, 2015)

Aireen said:


> ITCHING TO GIVE MY HAIR A TRIM RIGHT NOW. GAAAH. I feel like my scissors could be sharper though. I need to take my mind off this.



Leave the scissors alone ma'am.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 2, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> Leave the scissors alone ma'am.


Oops... already gave myself a trim ahahaha.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 2, 2015)

Wheee~ So I trimmed my hair a bit after being tempted by Youtube  to reduce some of the thinning at the ends and give my hair a fresh start for the new year. I LOVE how the ends feel so much thicker + smoother, I still have the tapered look because not all the thinning is gone but I'm satisfied; it's a nice compromise between the tapered look (which I wanted) and blunt ends (which is needed). Going to keep up with trimming to even up my ends slowly (not too much, I still want that naturally grown out look) since I said I was going to do mini trims when I filled out the details for this challenge – I'll keep up with this at least until April/May. I need to get a new scissors though, this one was sooooo much trouble to work with but I'll keep an eye on my ends to make sure that they didn't do more harm than good.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2015)

Last Friday I washed and roller set my hair. Moisturized, saran wrapped under the dryer and threw my silk scarf over it immediately after removing the saran wrap. Here it is 7 days later, and I'm just combing it down...and guess what?! My hair is so freaking moisturized and it feels like silk. (It rained all last week so I wore a beanie)

My hair is now in a low bantu bun which I'll probably keep in until wash day. That will be 2 full weeks of my hair being up and out the way. I love this routine and will probably continue it until I hit hip. I'll straighten when I wanna wear it down for real.


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 3, 2015)

Aireen since you did it, you might as well cough up the photo, lol!


----------



## Napp (Jan 3, 2015)

I had a small set back. Wash n going and DCing frequently works for me but I thought doing the low manipulation thing would be better. It ended up with my hair being full of tiny dreadlocks when I washed it. It was only for a week too. I saw so much breakage as I removed them. This was a hard lesson for me. Now I am just going to stick to my regimen.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 3, 2015)

Napp said:


> I had a small set back. Wash n going and DCing frequently works for me but I thought doing the low manipulation thing would be better. It ended up with my hair being full of tiny dreadlocks when I washed it. It was only for a week too. I saw so much breakage as I removed them. This was a hard lesson for me. Now I am just going to stick to my regimen.



I said the same thing the other day. I tried to protect my hair from the cold and I did more harm than good. So I'm just going back to my weekly wash and go with daily moisturizing, shower steams and nightly pineapples. Also adding my hard protein treatment back in.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 3, 2015)

Haha, it doesn't look that different from the picture I put up in this challenge already.  If I can, I'll take another one after my next wash, marta9227.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 3, 2015)

My hair was up in a protective style for two months, so wash day was an all-day affair. 



Gonna henna on Monday night.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 4, 2015)

Bought some new hair scissors and even thinning shears, they should arrive next week. My next trim will be with proper scissors, thank goodnessssss!


----------



## Beachy (Jan 4, 2015)

Another wash day or should I say wash weekend completed ( it was snowing and I was lazy). I have attached (fingers crossed) my starting pic (please excuse my back....the body is a work in progress too


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 4, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Another wash day or should I say wash weekend completed ( it was snowing and I was lazy). I have attached (fingers crossed) my starting pic (please excuse my back....the body is a work in progress too



Gorgeous hair


----------



## Beachy (Jan 4, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> Gorgeous hair



Thanks....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 4, 2015)

Shampooed my hair with Mixed Chicks clarifying shampoo and detangled/deep conditioned with my CON Argan oil intensive conditioner. Raked through some random products for styling over my hot 6 oil. 

Curls feel nice today.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 4, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Another wash day or should I say wash weekend completed ( it was snowing and I was lazy). I have attached (fingers crossed) my starting pic (please excuse my back....the body is a work in progress too


  Gorgeous hair!  I love the length and thickness. And that bun!  How long have you been natural?


----------



## Beachy (Jan 4, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> Gorgeous hair!  I love the length and thickness. And that bun!  How long have you been natural?



Thank You! My last relaxer was March 2010. I transitioned for 7 months and big chopped at the end of October 2010.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 7, 2015)

Keeping my ends up and protected with a faux curly bob. I did a flexi rod set 3 days ago and settled for a compromise of wearing my hair "out" but the bottom half "up".


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 7, 2015)

Im late and I cant take pics of my hair until after my faux locs come out.

I'll start with my update, will post a picture when I get around to it lol.

• Current length: between MBL and WL 120% nappy
• Regimen: Winter Protective style 95% of the time wash biweekly and oil scalp nightly.
• Exact goal length: TBL
• Exact goal date: December 31st, 2016 at 11:59:59PM.
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Sticking to protective styling, moisturizing frequently, regular trims, protecting hair at night, protein, protein protein, and taking my new vitamins
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Straightening my hair for the first time in 5 years and enjoying some more out styles in between the protective styles. Whats the fun in always hiding your hair.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm getting box braids this weekend. I'm so happy. I will immensely enjoy the break. I may wear braids and/or twists most of 2015 just for the purpose of having a break. I don't feel like detangling or any of it anymore. I'm avoiding the urge to cut by getting these braids.


----------



## Napp (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm thinking of wearing wigs instead of wash n goes. Its gotten really cold and I don't want to deal with wet hair right now. I plan on blow drying before I braid up my hair so my hair won't tangle up on wash days.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 8, 2015)

ManeStreet Napp I'm giving it a few months, and if I'm still feeling uninspired, I'm going back into a long-term PS.  I usually do micro braids (with extensions), but I just came out of a two-month stint in marley twists, and I will DEFINITELY be doing those again.  Quick and easy to install and take down.    View attachment 292445  I'll also be making a few crochet wigs.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 13, 2015)

Gave myself another trim with my new scissors, this will probably be the last trim for a while. This pair is so much better and easier to use.


----------



## Naturelie (Jan 13, 2015)

Aireen, can I please join the challenge.
So,
Current length:  WL, 4a natural.
• Regimen: Wash, condition, apply the LOC method and PS.
• Exact goal length: Classic length (by december 2018 lol) but HL by december 2016.
• Exact goal date: December 31st, 2016 at 11:59:59PM too.
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Just sticking to my regimen, enjoy the growth and being patient.
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Keeping on taking care for my hair (to CL hair)


----------



## Aireen (Jan 13, 2015)

Got some of my vitamins yesterday so I've started taking them. I'm going to go to the post office soon to pick up the others, I've just been super lazy.


----------



## vmerie (Jan 15, 2015)

Thinking about faux locs or crotchet braids as a new protective style option.  Might just twist up my own hair. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 15, 2015)

Got the rest of my vitamins today!  I don't have every single supplement I wanted but I'm satisfied for now with the most important ones at least. I'm especially excited for this one that I picked up on iHerb. You're supposed to take 2 capsules 2x/day but I'm just taking 1 with all the other stuff I have already.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 15, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Got the rest of my vitamins today!  I don't have every single supplement I wanted but I'm satisfied for now with the most important ones at least. I'm especially excited for this one that I picked up on iHerb. You're supposed to take 2 capsules 2x/day but I'm just taking 1 with all the other stuff I have already.



What all are you taking? I've been thinking about adding some form of collagen, chlorella, spirulina and silica. In already taking manetabolism.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 16, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> What all are you taking? I've been thinking about adding some form of collagen, chlorella, spirulina and silica. In already taking manetabolism.


With a meal:

- 1 multi
- 1 biotin 5000 mcg
- 1 msm 1500 mg
- 1 borage oil 1000 mg

Without 1 meal:

- 1 collagen pill
- 1 keratin pill
- 1 cysteine pill

^ I alternate between the keratin and cysteine pill. I probably won't repurchase or suggest the borage oil, I've heard some iffy things about it.  I used to take spirulina too but I've read that chlorella is better for multiple reasons so do your research before deciding. Silica and collagen are really good to add for helping strong hair growth though.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 16, 2015)

Aireen said:


> With a meal:  - 1 multi - 1 biotin 5000 mcg - 1 msm 1500 mg - 1 borage oil 1000 mg  Without 1 meal:  - 1 collagen pill - 1 keratin pill - 1 cysteine pill  ^ I alternate between the keratin and cysteine pill. I probably won't repurchase or suggest the borage oil, I've heard some iffy things about it.  I used to take spirulina too but I've read that chlorella is better for multiple reasons so do your research before deciding. Silica and collagen are really good to add for helping strong hair growth though.



Thanks. I did some research on spirulina and chlorella and read that they work better together. So I'm going to try them together. Looking for a good powder version of both. I'm going to drink bamboo tea for silica. I can be taking 50-11 pills a day.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 16, 2015)

I think my hair that I cut off two months ago has grown back now. I cut like 1.5 inches off in November due to heat damage...it feels like that's grown back now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 18, 2015)

My hair in the front FINALLY falls below my boobs. Growing out layers is a pain. I will only get the hair framing my face layered going forward. Now lets hope that same hair reaches my belly button in the front by years end!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 21, 2015)

@Aireen Please may I join! 

• Current length: Grazing HL
• Regimen:
Co-wash every 2 weeks (Shampoo when needed)
Detangle with conditioner . Finger-combing only
Seal hair with leave-in and lots of shea butter on wash day and braid into 6-10 sections
Take down braids and wear in protective style 80% of the time 
Re-braid each night adding leave-in (either with or without water) to last three inches of hair only 

• Exact goal length: TBL
• Exact goal date: January 21st 2016
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Finger-combing only! Heavy sealing every wash-day with sea butter
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Keep growing until braid-outs reach TBL!

Starting pics:


----------



## mayoo (Jan 21, 2015)

mssoconfused said:


> Ladies-For those that workout, how do you maintain your hair with your gym schedule?


 
mssoconfused I usually just keep my braid-outs in a braided ponytail at the gym


----------



## mayoo (Jan 21, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> *For those of u who are HL+... how does it feel? My hair has never been that long! If I hadn't big chopped it would be lol*


 
SmilingElephant I don't know if I count since I'm only grazing but.....

I have some SERIOUS hairexia so it feels like any other length to me personally.  I can't wait to get to TBL; maybe then I'll feel like my hair is long  However, when I go out with my hair in a big braid-out like my profile pic I get a lot of stares and people coming up to me to ask about my hair so I guess that feels nice  I know how you feel though! If I hadn't been so scissor-happy over the last few years my hair would have been 30 inches by now


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 21, 2015)

mayoo WELCOME!  Thanks for the inspiration. Love love the braid out.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 21, 2015)

@bebezazueta Thank-you for welcoming me! 
You'll probably see a lot of pics of my hair in this thread. I love taking pics! It's the only way I can really see progress. I hope we all post lots so that we can all inspire each other


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday to Me!! Birthday hair!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 22, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Happy Birthday to Me!! Birthday hair!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY GORGEOUS!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 22, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GORGEOUS!



Thank youuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## Beachy (Jan 22, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Happy Birthday to Me!! Birthday hair!!



Happy Birthday!!! Your hair looks Great!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Happy Birthday to Me!! Birthday hair!!



happy Birthday boo!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome to the challenge, mayoo! Yes, post a lot of pics, we need all the inspiration from fellow members that have made or almost made their goal.

Happy birthday, SmilingElephant!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the bday love


----------



## Beachy (Jan 24, 2015)

This is what happens when you have an extra day off from work a new Pibbs dryer from Xmas, and Curlformers you ordered on Black Friday 2013 and never used.

I used my leave-in and Nubian Heritage heat protectant keratin mousse. I had no intentions in actually wearing this as a style just wanted to see how it would turn out.... and I was pleasantly surprised!! (now if I had somewhere to go this would have been a HAM). Unfortunately this style never saw the light of day. I cowashed again and was back in my trusty old bun by Tuesday for work.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 24, 2015)

Beachy said:


> This is what happens when you have an extra day off from work a new Pibbs dryer from Xmas, and Curlformers you ordered on Black Friday 2013 and never used.  I used my leave-in and Nubian Heritage heat protectant keratin mousse. I had no intentions in actually wearing this as a style just wanted to see how it would turn out.... and I was pleasantly surprised!! (now if I had somewhere to go this would have been a HAM). Unfortunately this style never saw the light of day. I cowashed again and was back in my trusty old bun by Tuesday for work.



NOOOOOOOO!  It was so pretty!  LOL!


----------



## Beachy (Jan 24, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> NOOOOOOOO!  It was so pretty!  LOL!



Thanks!!! Let's hope it turns out this well when I actually want to wear it for a few days. I think I am going to keep an eye on the Setting thread so I can see what products the lady's are using.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 25, 2015)

Definitely need to use some type of protein on my hair and use my steamer. Ugh... I just haven't figured out the appropriate time to do it. Tried Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner and ugh... my hair was INSTANTLY soft and easier than usual to detangle. I hope this lasts because I'll rave about something working so well then after a while it just stops having the same effect as it did in the beginning and I have to move on. OH, and, my hair is finally feeling kind of long, it keeps getting caught on things lol.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 25, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Definitely need to use some type of protein on my hair and use my steamer. Ugh... I just haven't figured out the appropriate time to do it. Tried Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner and ugh... my hair was INSTANTLY soft and easier than usual to detangle. I hope this lasts because I'll rave about something working so well then after a while it just stops having the same effect as it did in the beginning and I have to move on. OH, and, my hair is finally feeling kind of long, it keeps getting caught on things lol.



I love Garnier. Try the sleek and shine leave in that comes in the chubby little bottle. AMAZING!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Aireen:
I want to join!

Current length: MBL
Regimen: I'm doing wash-n-gos for at least the rest of the year (prepoo with argan oil - wash/cowash - condition - gel). Right now I am redoing my WNGs every couple of days.
Exact goal length: TBL
Exact goal date: December 31, 2016
Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Lots and lots of moisture and no major cuts (4+ inches)!
Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Not sure yet.

Here's my starting pic taken on December 31, 2014, and I have since trimmed to get rid of that long section  (the belt is at WL):


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Did a modified MHM regi overnight and sealed over leave-in with my ceramide oil mix. Will seal again with Lusti Organics Indian Hemp.  I'm liking MHM so far. Balancing that with henna seems to really be helping with the dreaded SSK's.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Duchess007: What is MHM? I've been seeing that everywhere since I rejoined!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Duchess007: What is MHM? I've been seeing that everywhere since I rejoined!



It's the Maximum Hydration Method. (Here's a thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=744625)

Basically it's a modifiable 5-step regimen to introduce moisture into your hair over time until fully saturated.  When your hair is fully saturated with moisture (i.e. at "max hydration") you should see a slew of benefits like root-to-tip curl definition and ease of detangling. If you research it, you'll probably see a lot of 4C low-porosity naturals, but I'm 3c/4a high-porosity and have been getting great results. I've committed to 6 months before I say it doesn't work and quit.  Not sure if there is any benefit to relaxed or naturally straight hair.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Duchess007: Interesting! I am 3c/4a and used to be high porosity, but it recently changed pretty radically to either low or normal porosity (I have no idea why!) though the very tips of my hair are still high. 
What are the benefits you've been getting? I am wearing WNGs for the rest of the year, so I am looking for tips!
Off to stalk your pics (if you have some )!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Duchess007: Interesting! I am 3c/4a and used to be high porosity, but it recently changed pretty radically to either low or normal porosity (I have no idea why!) though the very tips of my hair are still high.
> What are the benefits you've been getting? I am wearing WNGs for the rest of the year, so I am looking for tips!
> Off to stalk your pics (if you have some )!



I have a bunch of photo albums and I post pics pretty regularly in the MHM thread, so stalk away! 

I am normal now as well, but I feel that if I stop doing henna treatments, my hair will fall back into the HiPo bucket. :-/ 

MHM has pretty much done away with single strand knots, which I've been struggling with forEVER!  I've only been doing the method since the beginning of the year, so I'm hopeful that I'll see more improvements to my hair over time.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Duchess007: Your hair is sooooo pretty! And your homemade products look yummy 
I don't think I am ready to take on MHM yet. It looks so time-consuming! Maybe once I graduate and don't have so much homework.
I will be following your progress, though


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Duchess007: Your hair is sooooo pretty! And your homemade products look yummy
> I don't think I am ready to take on MHM yet. It looks so time-consuming! Maybe once I graduate and don't have so much homework.
> I will be following your progress, though



Thanks girl!! Yours is, too! :-D I look forward to going on the journey to HL/TBL together!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 25, 2015)

I am going on a conditioner no buy 

Some of the bottles wouldn't even fit in the picture!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

^That's not bad at all.  I have... er... one or two more than that. 

ETA


----------



## Beachy (Jan 25, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> I am going on a conditioner no buy   Some of the bottles wouldn't even fit in the picture!



That doesn't look too bad at all. You are making me feel like I need to go on a no buy :um no: I feel like conditioners are always something I use so much of, so I need to have a lot of them, you should just tell yourself that too it always works for me Lol!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol! I've seen some ppl stashes on here and I'm like :shock: 

I get overwhelmed when I have too much of a certain thing. So this is unlike me to have this much conditioner. It IS nice at the same time bc I'm not running out anytime soon  

But then...it's too many choices and it wrecks my brain! Lol

I like to have at least 3 conditioners....but then I panic when I get halfway through the second to last bottle!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 26, 2015)

SmilingElephant:
I am totally with you! I had a PJ phase at one point but ever since then, I have been determined to get my stash to 5 or less products, which I think I have finally done!!!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 27, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> I love Garnier. Try the sleek and shine leave in that comes in the chubby little bottle. AMAZING!!!!


Hm, I haven't seen that one in a longgg time. I used to use it and I found it alright, I'll probably try it again if I see it on sale.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 27, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> I am going on a conditioner no buy
> 
> Some of the bottles wouldn't even fit in the picture!
> 
> View attachment 294889


I LOVE CREME OF NATURE ARGAN OIL SHAMPOO. :lovedrool: Lol, noticed it in your pic and I just had to say that, been using it religiouslyyyy.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Did another round of the MHM regi. 

ACV rinse for ~15 min
DC for 1 hour under bonnet 
Rhassoul mask for 15 min
Fenugreek/green tea rinse under leave in
Whipped shea

After tea rinse:
View attachment 295173

After leave in and shea:
View attachment 295175


----------



## DoDo (Jan 28, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Did another round of the MHM regi.
> 
> ACV rinse for ~15 min
> DC for 1 hour under bonnet
> ...



Duchess007

Your hair is almost convincing me on MHM! Your hair is beautiful!

Too bad I'm so lazy,  !


----------



## DoDo (Jan 28, 2015)

Aireen said:


> I LOVE CREME OF NATURE ARGAN OIL SHAMPOO. :lovedrool: Lol, noticed it in your pic and I just had to say that, been using it religiouslyyyy.



Aireen 

It is the best shampoo I have ever used besides the Shea Moisture Manuka.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 28, 2015)

Been lurking for minute. I wanna join! I plan on getting a hair cut in February so I'll update about that. I'm not expecting to leave with more than 2 in cut from my current length.

Current length: A little past WL
• Regimen:As of late when I don't have any special plans for my hair this is what I do:
I rinse my hair 2x a week or every 3-4 days. The first time I use either my WEN Fig or Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner. Add Curl Keeper and It's a 10 leave in heavily. Twist up super wet hair in 4. The second time I will just rinse with water and massage my scalp, add leave in if necessary,twist or airdry for wng. Not quite sure when I'll incorporate shampoo. We'll see. 
When roller setting: Set bi-weekly,wear for 10 days max, setting with same leave in using cream of nature setting lotion
I will prob wear a wig somewhere in there.
• Exact goal length: TBL
• Exact goal date: August 31st, 2016
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Seamless combs, rinsing 2x per week (I have found that detangling for me is not so daunting if I do it more frequently, less breakage), mini trims (.25-.5 in every 6 weeks trims)
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Pocahontas braids  whether I set, chunky twist, or whatever. And if I get bored with long hair, short wigs.


Dang that was long.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 28, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> ^That's not bad at all.  I have... er... one or two more than that.
> 
> ETA



Dddeeeeeeyyyyaaaammm!!! Lol


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 28, 2015)

@Aireen, I wanna join! 
I keep it simple.


 Current Length: Between WL - HL
 Regimen: Co-wash daily, Shampoo and detangle once a week, Moisturize daily, Buns and weaves for protective styling, Heat Only for Length Check, Fresh Juice for Healthy Hair
 Exact goal length: Majority HL
 Exact goal date: Dec 31, 2015
 Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Shea Moisture Shampoo, Aussie Moist for Co-Wash, Moisturizer (TBD), Wide Tooth Comb
 Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: The same as Regimen


----------



## Aireen (Jan 28, 2015)

DoDo said:


> @Aireen
> 
> It is the best shampoo I have ever used besides the Shea Moisture Manuka.


I can't get enough of it, it really detangles my hair and keeps the strands smooth. I want to buy huge bottles of it but my nearest BSS only has the regular sizes. You said SM Manuka is good? I haven't seen that where I live yet. How does SM Manuka Shampoo compare to CON Argan Oil Shampoo or are they both the same basically, DoDo?


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 28, 2015)

SmilingElephant I go hard in the paint.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 28, 2015)

DoDo said:


> Duchess007
> 
> Your hair is almost convincing me on MHM! Your hair is beautiful!
> 
> Too bad I'm so lazy,  !



Girl, it is wearing me OUT. I keep scaling back the time of each step because it's SOOOO time-consuming. Luckily I'm starting to see some results or I would have quit by now.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 29, 2015)

My new hair buys, went a little crazy.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Jan 29, 2015)

Aireen said:


> I can't get enough of it, it really detangles my hair and keeps the strands smooth. I want to buy huge bottles of it but my nearest BSS only has the regular sizes. You said SM Manuka is good? I haven't seen that where I live yet. How does SM Manuka Shampoo compare to CON Argan Oil Shampoo or are they both the same basically, DoDo?



Aireen

I think the Shea Moisture is more cleansing but comparably moisturizing. It didn't strip my hair, it just left it free of residue yet manageable and hydrated. It was also easy to rinse out, and left my hair feeling strong and soft. That is probably because of the honey and rice protein it contains.

ETA: Let me know how the Dove line treats you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2015)

I ended up having an early wash day since my lil precious baby boy decided to mush baby food throughout my hair. Instead of being a sour puss about it, I decided to try my first rhassoul clay treatment. I mixed it with coconut milk and can I say that I'm in love? My hair/scalp felt clean yet conditioned. I skipped washing/steaming because of that. I have never ever been able to do that. I just added conditioner and aloe vera juice for a wash and go bun. My curls were blinging and very defined...shooooot even my relaxed ends had a bit of curl to it.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 30, 2015)

DoDo said:


> @Aireen
> 
> I think the Shea Moisture is more cleansing but comparably moisturizing. It didn't strip my hair, it just left it free of residue yet manageable and hydrated. It was also easy to rinse out, and left my hair feeling strong and soft. That is probably because of the honey and rice protein it contains.
> 
> ETA: Let me know how the Dove line treats you!


Ah thanks for the deets on it! I might buy it if I see it and remember. I like my shampoos super moisturizing; at this point, I'm not willing to fight with my hair so the easier the washing process is, the better.

I definitely will, I'll be trying it out for my next wash or the following, DoDo.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 31, 2015)

Straightened today so this is my official starting picture. Not too far from hip. Once I hit tailbone, I'll start trimming away the relaxed ends to get some thickness from root to tip. My natural growth stops around MBL.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Picked up a new cheapie conditioner from the Dollar Tree. Excited to give it a try. Ingredients:





ETA: front of the bottle


----------



## Aireen (Feb 1, 2015)

Just finished combing through my hair and realized the trims I made a while ago made a decent difference – not only because I took off thin ends but also because I used a new scissors!  Honestly if I used my old ones, my ends wouldn't be able to retain their post-trim look. So glad I bought new sheers and they were on sale too!  I still have ends that I want to trim off but I'll wait until my hair grows out some more, maybe for the spring or summer. For now I plan to cleanse my hair well but use silicone-based products to protect my hair; personally I feel like silicone definitely helps in my regimen. Remember to trim your hair and replace old scissors, ladies!


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 1, 2015)

After henna gloss:   View attachment 295683   I'm DCing now, then will tea/fenugreek rinse and seal with Lusti Indian Hemp.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 2, 2015)

Back on my green smoothie grind. Hopefully.


----------



## Beachy (Feb 2, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Back on my green smoothie grind. Hopefully.


Do you put anything special in your green smoothie?


----------



## Aireen (Feb 2, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Do you put anything special in your green smoothie?


Right now it's blueberries, kale, hemp protein, and chia seeds with a bit of juice and water. It's not a tasty recipe, it has no taste imo actually.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 2, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Just finished combing through my hair and realized the trims I made a while ago made a decent difference – not only because I took off thin ends but also because I used a new scissors!  Honestly if I used my old ones, my ends wouldn't be able to retain their post-trim look. So glad I bought new sheers and they were on sale too!  I still have ends that I want to trim off but I'll wait until my hair grows out some more, maybe for the spring or summer. For now I plan to cleanse my hair well but use silicone-based products to protect my hair; personally I feel like silicone definitely helps in my regimen. Remember to trim your hair and replace old scissors, ladies!



I feel like silicones help my hair too. 

Idk what happened but the longer my hair got, the more it hated the curly girl method. It would always be SUPER dry! When I decided to give cones a chance I noticed my hair stays moisturized longer.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 2, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> I feel like silicones help my hair too.
> 
> Idk what happened but the longer my hair got, the more it hated the curly girl method. It would always be SUPER dry! When I decided to give cones a chance I noticed my hair stays moisturized longer.


Mhmm, I feel like they work better for some people than others just depending on what your hair likes/dislikes. I just have to remember to clarify them and I'm okay. I know I told my aunt I liked to use silicones and she went on and on like all the other advice I gave her became invalid. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Beachy (Feb 2, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Right now it's blueberries, kale, hemp protein, and chia seeds with a bit of juice and water. It's not a tasty recipe, it has no taste imo actually.


Doesn't sound too bad. I would like to start making smoothies and/or juicing.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 3, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Doesn't sound too bad. I would like to start making smoothies and/or juicing.


I prefer smoothies for the fibre, simplicity, and easy clean up of the blender – either juicing or making smoothies would be an asset though. My blender gets my smoothies to a consistency that makes it easy to go down so I'm happy. I'd say start as soon as you can because it really makes a difference, I always feel less sluggish when drinking them regularly.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 6, 2015)

Uggggh, hair turned out like crap today.  Serves me right for trying a new product in a rush; my hair is greasy and stiff.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 6, 2015)

I colored my hair again last night. It's still not blonde like I want it but I'll take it. It is so soft and silky. Starting to feel like I'm not going to make tbl until 2097   My hair isn't breaking, it's hardly shedding but I don't feel like it's growing either. It's kinda just sitting in my head looking stupid. I guess I'm expecting too much.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2015)

Aireen said:


> I prefer smoothies for the fibre, simplicity, and easy clean up of the blender – either juicing or making smoothies would be an asset though. My blender gets my smoothies to a consistency that makes it easy to go down so I'm happy. I'd say start as soon as you can because it really makes a difference, I always feel less sluggish when drinking them regularly.



I agree with all of this! I drink a green smoothie daily as a meal replacement. My favorite is:

Kale
Baby spinach
Greek yogurt
Celery hearts
Shredded carrots
A whole banana
Blueberries 
Pineapple tidbits
Chia seeds
Blended with aloe vera juice & water.

I always drink about 20 ounces of water with it and sometimes take Trader Joes brand organic spirulina tablets (500 mg) Maybe 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 9, 2015)

I know it's just the beginning of the year...but I'm trying to come up with a way to get the sides and the nape of my hair to grow faster. Especially the sides. 

I'm not all crazy about vitamins like that....but I was thinking about trying some hair vitamins and giving them a really good try. But idk.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 9, 2015)

Reevaluating my regimen. Trying to decide what to reincorporate and what to take out. Definitely going back to keeping a hair journal. Something's not working for me and I changed a few products so I need to figure out what it is ASAP.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 10, 2015)

These past 6 weeks, I've been doing and enjoying low manipulation styles. I need about 1 1/2 to 2 inches before I reach hip so until I hit it, I'll be doing full on NO manipulation styles. The first style on my agenda is pinned up twists. I'll wear these for 6 weeks (washing, steaming & roller setting to stretch every 10 days like normal) and then twisting back up. I'll get braids installed after my stint in twists.

I already exercise 4-5 days a week, eat pretty healthy and drink insane amounts of water.

I'm trying to claim hip for our June check in! Let's get it Ladies!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 11, 2015)

This happened today. 

I went to the beauty supply store mainly for the soap bc my skin has been breaking out in stress/PMS pimples. 

But I went to Whole Foods and got the Beautiful Curls leave in conditioner and the curl refresher spray. I used the spray on my hair before pineappling for bed tonite using one of the plastic coil scrunched which I'm SO happy I bought!! No more punching scalp squeezing headbands to pineapple at nite! Lol

The products smell really good and fruit juicy 



I also am awaiting an order from Au Rebelle Naturals...aka Anu Naturals and I guess they were, at one point called Freedom Naturals. 

Okay...I am officially on a no buy now lol!! I just needed to restock my leave-in stash.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2015)

I made a moisture spritz for my hair.

Curl Junkie Beauticurls argan & olive conditioner
Rosehip seed oil
Argan oil 
Aloe vera juice
Distilled water

My hair is still nice & moisturized from wash day so I haven't used it yet but probably will this weekend. 

SmilingElephant Girl you did good. I tried a new conditioner this past wash day that I found at Marshall's. I was so impressed, I went back and purchased the entire line. I have my staples, but it's fun to try stuff every now and again!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 12, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I made a moisture spritz for my hair.
> 
> Curl Junkie Beauticurls argan & olive conditioner
> Rosehip seed oil
> ...



Lol!! See, I started doing stuff like that and then started feeling guilty! Lol!

I notice that I end up buying different products because I get tired of the same scent. I concluded that yesterday. I asked myself why am I still buying new products when I have stuff already!? It's bc I love a variety of scents. 

My sense of smell is strong and it's one of my favorite senses to indulge in. Yet I can't take fragrances that are too overpowering...like I can do body oil or body mist but not the perfume. 

Anybody else like this? Lol


----------



## Aireen (Feb 12, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol!! See, I started doing stuff like that and then started feeling guilty! Lol!
> 
> I notice that I end up buying different products because *I get tired of the same scent.* I concluded that yesterday. I asked myself why am I still buying new products when I have stuff already!? *It's bc I love a variety of scents.
> *
> ...



I got tired of Aussie Moist and Tresemme Moisture Rich.  I used those two conditioners so much when I started out with wanting healthier hair and even though they're still GREAT products, I cannot go back to using them. They changed my hair and helped me retain length a lot better but I just got too sick of the smell.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally washed my hair today from that oily mess that happened last time and I'm loving the easy-breezy, light, fluffy feeling in my hair. I put some Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar on my scalp, hopefully that will help with my SD scalp issues, heard good things online and decided to try it since it was cheap and I finally found it – bonus, it's pretty easy to get now that I've discovered how lol. Anyway, I didn't get to leave it on as long as I would like, hopefully it is still effective. 

I still have that oil that made my hair feel unbelievably greasy; don't know what to do with it... maybe I'll seal my DCs with it so it can get used up.


----------



## ManeStreet (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm so tired of combing my hair on wash day. Detangling is brutal. I'm probably going to cut it in the next year or so.


----------



## Napp (Feb 15, 2015)

Im thinking of blowdrying my hair every 2 weeks and wearing a bun instead of daily wash n goes. i love my wash n goes but i cannot figure out how to do them so i can only wash once or twice a week with no refreshing. I blowdried my hair today and put it into a bun. lets see if i can keep the bun in for 2 weeks and see how i can manage with my hair looking the same everyday lol


----------



## Aireen (Feb 15, 2015)

My mum said my hair looks a bit longer, I don't see a difference but it's good someone is noticing some sort of length. Guess the vitamins are working? Maybe I'll notice something next time I relax? Definitely want to keep up with my smoothie intake, I feel so good taking them on a regular basis and it'll probably help produce healthy hair too.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 15, 2015)

Aireen said:


> I got tired of Aussie Moist and Tresemme Moisture Rich.  I used those two conditioners so much when I started out with wanting healthier hair and even though they're still GREAT products, I cannot go back to using them. They changed my hair and helped me retain length a lot better but I just got too sick of the smell.



Lol that's me!! I don't know if I'll be able to stomach the scent of tresseme naturals. It's one of those fragrances...it's sickly sweet and extremely generic...it smells like Aussie Moist to me.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 16, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol that's me!! I don't know if I'll be able to stomach the scent of tresseme naturals. It's one of those fragrances...it's sickly sweet and extremely generic...it smells like Aussie Moist to me.


It takes me YEARS to somewhat get over something and even then, like I said, it's somewhat. LOL I got sick one time and I happened to have eaten McNuggets that day... couldn't eat them anymore and barely eat them now. It's the same with scents, I guess. I recently discovered Garnier Triple Nutrition Conditioner and really like it but I think I'll get sick of the sweet smell too.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 16, 2015)

Getting a touch-up on Thursday!  Under-processed hair + new growth is making my hair hard to handle. Also have new DCs to try out afterward! Hopefully I'll see a touch of length even though I don't normally notice growth unless I do stretches.


----------



## Beachy (Feb 16, 2015)

^^New DC's do tell...I love a good moisturizing DC!


----------



## mayoo (Feb 16, 2015)

Update: some of my hair measured at 22 inches yesterday 
So I'm one step closer to my 25inch goal by the end of the year 

In other news, I'm getting ready bored with the way braid-outs look now. The longer my hair gets, the limper it gets 
The only way I can get around it is to use water every night so that the braid-out becomes more defined but then my hair puffs up during the day erplexed

so I'm thinking of maybe trying bantu-knot outs to see what those look like. I'll definitely take a picture when I do 

Also, I wanna cut the front of my hair, I think having some kind of bangs would look nice on me so I wanna try it out.
Nothing too drastic, just to right under my eyes.... like sza's 
Does anyone know how I can achieve this look??????


----------



## DoDo (Feb 16, 2015)

mayoo said:


> Update: some of my hair measured at 22 inches yesterday
> So I'm one step closer to my 25inch goal by the end of the year
> 
> In other news, I'm getting ready bored with the way braid-outs look now. The longer my hair gets, the limper it gets
> ...




I really thought those pictures were you! lol! At any rate, your hair in your avatar is gorgeous to me!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 16, 2015)

Beachy said:


> ^^New DC's do tell...I love a good moisturizing DC!


The first two are completely new, never used before. The last two, I used a long time ago. Really want to try the first one because it has tons of oils and ingredients that look like they'll be very nourishing. 

- 				 				 					Surya Color Fixation Restorative Hair Mask
- L'Oreal Hair Expertise Color Radiance Post-Coloration Treatment
          		                       			- L'Oreal Hair Expertise Total Repair Ultra-Concentrated Urgent Repair Care
- ORS Hair Mayonnaise


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2015)

I always feel as if my hair is 2-3 inches shorter than it really is...


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 17, 2015)

Aireen said:


> I always feel as if my hair is 2-3 inches shorter than it really is...



I feel bald


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> I feel bald


Lol same. The struggle.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 17, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Lol same. The struggle.



Same here. Shrinkage will not leave me alone and let me be great!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 17, 2015)

I feel like I'm still APL or BSL.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 17, 2015)

Pardon my on the whim responses/questions. If you don't mind my asking: Those of you who are making sure to have your daily smoothies are you noticing a difference in overall hair health?


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 17, 2015)

mayoo said:


> Update: some of my hair measured at 22 inches yesterday
> So I'm one step closer to my 25inch goal by the end of the year
> 
> In other news, I'm getting ready bored with the way braid-outs look now. The longer my hair gets, the limper it gets
> ...



Hi could you tell me who this is please?  her hair is gorg


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2015)

xxlaurenxx said:


> Hi could you tell me who this is please?  her hair is gorg


Her name is SZA.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Pardon my on the whim responses/questions. If you don't mind my asking: Those of you who are making sure to have your daily smoothies are you noticing a difference in overall hair health?


@Leo24Rule, I haven't been consistent enough with it to give you long term results but immediate results are regular bathroom visits, less bloating, more energy, and more feel-good feelings – you just naturally want to drink them more for these results alone. I know when I take my vitamins, my new growth is super strong so I'm sure I'll see better results taking vitamins + smoothies. (I'm more consistent with vitamins than I am smoothies. I've been taking them for more than 6 months straight now.)

My mum drinks a kale drink almost daily – just tons of kale + water – that she swears makes her hair grow faster. She already has fast growing hair but I wouldn't doubt it helps her reach her maximum growing potential more consistently. As well, she also drinks dessicated liver + molasses and she says that helps too along with a lot of eggs and drinking milk.

Anyway, there are testimonials online that may be of some help, I know @lulu97 posted a recipe so maybe she'll be able to answer your question better.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Pardon my on the whim responses/questions. If you don't mind my asking: Those of you who are making sure to have your daily smoothies are you noticing a difference in overall hair health?



I don't drink smoothies for my hair. I started drinking them on the recommendation of my doctor because I was having issues with ummmm *cough* being regular. But I can say with certainty that healthy hair, skin and nails starts with what you put inside your body. You don't have to drink smoothies for hair growth...BUT fruits, vegetables & water contain just about all the vitamins, minerals and hydration you need to grow healthy hair. For me, drinking smoothies ensure that I am getting my intake of fruits/veggies in and it's already broken down so my digestive system can get a break. I drink one a day as a meal replacement. HTH


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 18, 2015)

This is my hair right now. Idk if u can tell but I'm wishing the spot between my "bang" and the rest of my hair on the right side of the pic...would look more "filled in"




And these are just random hair pics. 

This is my go to bun when my hair is being temperamental. Lol



Random texture pic.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 20, 2015)

It looks like my hair has grown an inch in 7 weeks time.  My hair usually grows about average or less – in my opinion – so I'm pretty excited for this bit of an increase in less time than usual.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 21, 2015)

Didn't relax my hair, my scalp was too itchy. I'm going to wash my hair tomorrow and hopefully I can relax next week instead. If not next week, I'll just aim to relax a little after 3 months post – I'm not up to stretching my relaxers too long this year.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 22, 2015)

Got my package today! !  and did my hair bc I couldn't wait lol







It's in a pineapple now tho. I am a life long customer....I hope they never change the formula. 

I really hope I can reach hip length this year.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 22, 2015)

Just finished reorganizing the hair section of my beauty drawer! I need to buy something to hold bobby pins, hair clips, and hair ties – other than that, I really like how everything is a bit neater.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 23, 2015)

Washed, steamed & rollerset to stretch. Pulled it in a ponytail to grocery shop then braided that bad boy up in 4 huge connecting braids. The parts are not straight but I have no plans on wearing this anywhere. I'll be under scarf turbans and cute beanies for the next 10 to 14 days.


----------



## ManeStreet (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok so I couldn't live with the Detangling nightmares anymore so I've now accepted that I have to gently detangle every day with a wide tooth comb or my hair will turn into a nightmarish nest. Also I found my lifesaver. This is my everyday around the house braid. Satin scrunchies at the top and at the bottom. The single braid prevents the tangling issues I had from tossing and turning while sleeping at night. All that's tangling at the roots and in the nape is over! 




My regimen is simple: wash, protein treatment, deep condition and blowdry every two weeks. No heat other than on wash days.


----------



## Garner (Feb 23, 2015)

ManeStreet...I love your solution!!!  This is the result of a blow dry...no flatironing?


----------



## ManeStreet (Feb 23, 2015)

Garner said:


> ManeStreet...I love your solution!!!  This is the result of a blow dry...no flatironing?



Garner thank you. I was at the end of the line. I was about cut it off. So happy this is working.

Yes this is just from blowdrying. I put a couple drops of Argan oil or avocado oil everyday, the oil in combination with the single braid makes the blowdried hair smoother. By day three, my poofy blowdry looks like a kinda like flatiron. I love that Argan oil & avocado oil don't make my hair greasy. I just recently started using both of those oils.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I don't drink smoothies for my hair. I started drinking them on the recommendation of my doctor because I was having issues with ummmm *cough* being regular. But I can say with certainty that healthy hair, skin and nails starts with what you put inside your body. You don't have to drink smoothies for hair growth...BUT fruits, vegetables & water contain just about all the vitamins, minerals and hydration you need to grow healthy hair. For me, drinking smoothies ensure that I am getting my intake of fruits/veggies in and it's already broken down so my digestive system can get a break. I drink one a day as a meal replacement. HTH




Ok I stand corrected on this. Things I've noticed this past wash day:

Hair changes:
The first 2-3 inches of new growth feels so hydrated & soft....even better than the length of my hair. (Yes I feel like I've gotten 2-3 inches of hair growth since the beginning of the year) Normally my new growth comes in feeling pretty rough and dry & it usually takes a few deep conditioning sessions to get it to feel like the rest of my hair....but not anymore. 

Skin changes:
I know this is weird but the heels of my feet are so smooth and hydrated. I have not had a pedicure since around October of last year. I do not use any special creams or really pay much attention to my feet. (Bad I know) I just usually lotion them when I lotion my body. No roughness, no ashy extra skin back there...just smoothness.

Nails:
My nails are getting strong and I have had significant growth since the beginning of the year. Picture shows my nails on Jan 1st compared to a few days ago. I've only had 1 broken nail so far this year.

Things I've changed since Jan 1st in the order I think made all this possible
*Green smoothies daily (sipping on a pineapple, peaches, spinach, kale & aloe vera juice smoothie as I type this)
*Exercising minimum 4 times a week
*Being mindful of what I eat
*Drinking aloe vera juice internally


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd (Feb 24, 2015)

ManeStreet said:


> Garner thank you. I was at the end of the line. I was about cut it off. So happy this is working.
> 
> Yes this is just from blowdrying. I put a couple drops of Argan oil or avocado oil everyday, the oil in combination with the single braid makes the blowdried hair smoother. By day three, my poofy blowdry looks like a kinda like flatiron. I love that Argan oil & avocado oil don't make my hair greasy. I just recently started using both of those oils.



Sorry if I missed this but what do you put on your hair before blow drying? I have been thinking about starting a similar reggie to deal with tangles as my hair gets closer to HL.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 24, 2015)

SouthernScienceNerd said:


> Sorry if I missed this but what do you put on your hair before blow drying? I have been thinking about starting a similar reggie to deal with tangles as my hair gets closer to HL.



I'm getting ready to try a similar regimen as well. I'm so tired of not showing off my length and my shrinkage is so ridiculous. I don't mind if this slows my progress to HL but hopefully it doesnt. I'll just be meticulous about keeping my ends oiled and sticking to low manipulation styles.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 24, 2015)

My longest layer touches my hip when straight. When curly, it's about brastrap length. I am finding my hair is very tangle-y now. I am considering straightening more often to cut down on the tangles.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm finding that my staple product lines are:

Shea Moisture
Mixed Chicks
OGX
Eco Styler

These particular brands are the ones I buy products from over and over again. 

Mixed chicks is doing great things with my hair. I absolutely love that stuff...the leave in AND the deep conditioner. It makes my stubborn curls curl up. I thinks it's due to the protein in it. 

I attempted to put my hair into two french braids tonite. 

NOPE. 

I nearly lost my whole mind! Doing that made me realize that I have a LOT of hair! I got so frustrated bc it was starting to get super tangled and just...not cooperative.  so i shampooed and conditioned it and sprayed it with the 2nd Day hair spray I bought from Au Rebelle (it smells soooo good! Like a berry smoothie!) and raked my mixed chicks in on top of that. 

She is now in time out in a pineapple. 

Lesson learned. Do NOTHING to it!!!


----------



## vmerie (Feb 27, 2015)

Protective styles are a must for me in this winter weather.  Can't wait for it to warm up.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2015)

When it comes to hair products, I have learned how to have fun without being a product junkie. I have my staples however when I use up a staple product; instead of repurchasing it right away, I'll try something new. When that runs out, I'll return to my staple and just keep repeating this cycle. I'm just mindful of the ingredients I know my hair likes when choosing a new product...so I usually like them. But when I don't, I have no problem returning it to the store or passing them on to someone else.

This method allows my hair journey to stay exciting and I have found many "back up" staples along the way. To eliminate having too many products and decrease clutter, my general rule is to have no more than 15 products in my stash at one time. Right now I have around 12 I think.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm finding that my staple product lines are:  Shea Moisture Mixed Chicks OGX Eco Styler  These particular brands are the ones I buy products from over and over again.  Mixed chicks is doing great things with my hair. I absolutely love that stuff...the leave in AND the deep conditioner. It makes my stubborn curls curl up. I thinks it's due to the protein in it.  I attempted to put my hair into two french braids tonite.  NOPE.  I nearly lost my whole mind! Doing that made me realize that I have a LOT of hair! I got so frustrated bc it was starting to get super tangled and just...not cooperative.  so i shampooed and conditioned it and sprayed it with the 2nd Day hair spray I bought from Au Rebelle (it smells soooo good! Like a berry smoothie!) and raked my mixed chicks in on top of that.  She is now in time out in a pineapple.   Lesson learned. Do NOTHING to it!!!



That mixed chicks deep conditioner smells good and is so moisturizing!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 1, 2015)

Trimmed my hair again, as far as I'm concerned it's March 1st and winter is OVER – even though there is still snow on the ground lol.  Fresh trims are so addicting.  I got rid of any frayed bits from the majority of my hair – skipping my bangs, nape, and hairline. I noticed that my front had way more thinning on the ends than the back when I'd divided my hair to cut. Glad I went through the trim, I wanted to clean up most of the ends for the end of winter, hopefully I can resist cutting again until October.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 3, 2015)

It's been about 4 months since I last straightened my hair....I realized how much it's grown since then, this morning. 



I've been hooked on green smoothies and stepped up my co washing and deep conditioning game. 

My hair is shrinking as i type this lol. I'm sitting at my desk constantly moving my hair out the way bc I keep sitting back on it lol...and it's not even straight lol


----------



## Aireen (Mar 3, 2015)

Kinda pissed at the moment:

- My blender broke (Gonna invest in a Vitamix, so sick of blenders breaking every couple months  )
- My vitamins are running out 
- I'm broke  
- I have hair anorexia and just want HL like YESTERDAY 
- I need to do a protein and steam treatment soon but too lazy


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 3, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Kinda pissed at the moment:
> 
> - My blender broke (Gonna invest in a Vitamix, so sick of blenders breaking every couple months  )
> - My vitamins are running out
> ...



((Huggles)) I'm in the market for a blender...I don't have one...but I've been hooked on these smoothies at this restaurant chain we have down here in Orlando. 

I'm in the same boat as you. Wanting to be hip length 6 months ago  but I got a mental boost this morning after I stretched my hair down my back in the shower this morning and realized my longest layer stretches past my waist!! This, after MONTHS of feeling like I did something wrong or that it wasn't growing. 

I'm inspired to try and go a full year without straightening! We'll see! 

Here's my shrinkage comparison for today....not as bad as I thought!! The left was this morning around 7:00am and the right was around 8pm. I was so sure it would shrink more than that.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 4, 2015)

I use the magic bullet for my smoothies. Had it 6 years...still works great. Blades still sharp too. 

In hair news: I need to clarify and do a protein treatment. I ran out of clarifying shampoo so I'll stop by Ulta on my way to the market some time this week. 

Last wash day, I realized just how long my hair is when I was roller setting. Doing it, then leaving it alone until next wash day gives me a nice break and helps save my energy for the next wash day so I can pamper it with love. It's also too long to use a million leave in's then expect my rollersets to be dry in an hour. I use a serum only and I'm dry in a timely manner.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 6, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I use the magic bullet for my smoothies. Had it 6 years...still works great. Blades still sharp too.
> 
> In hair news: I need to clarify and do a protein treatment. I ran out of clarifying shampoo so I'll stop by Ulta on my way to the market some time this week.
> 
> Last wash day, I realized just how long my hair is when I was roller setting. Doing it, then leaving it alone until next wash day gives me a nice break and helps save my energy for the next wash day so I can pamper it with love. It's also too long to use a million leave in's then expect my rollersets to be dry in an hour. I use a serum only and I'm dry in a timely manner.



I'm gonna try the Huntington Beach blender...it's more budget friendly for me lololol. I'm just getting into wanting to make smoothies...so I read the reviews and this seems like a great starter blender for me. 

I cleaned the crap out of my fridge so now I have a fresh start to go grocery shopping and buy healthy foods. I don't really eat a lot of junk anyway but my parents brought stuff and ppl would give me stuff and it started to accumulate so i cleaned that all out and now I can see what I actually need to buy. Lol

So I'll be buying some smoothie fruits and yogurt and some more almond milk and some leafy greens like kale and spinach. 

I don't buy much bc I'm usually always out and about and eating away from home.


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 6, 2015)

I started back on Manetabolism today. Woot, woot. I trimmed a few times last year but my longest layers are back in MBL-WL territory. Between that and rosemary oil and getting back on a regular conditioning schedule, I should be golden.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 7, 2015)

So today I straightened my hair. I washed and then deep conditioned with heat for 20 minutes. This was my first time DCing with heat (outside of the salon) and my hair felt AMAZING! It was much easier to detangle so this step will definitely be added to my reggie. I usually DC throughout the day or overnight but I think this is better for me. I will start doing this with each wash. After I rinsed, I applied the Aveda Perfectly Straight and then blowdried. 

Now I don't know if my blow drying time was cut down due to DCing with heat or the Aveda product but I don't care. I'm going to keep both in my regimen lol Straightening was also a breeze. As far as the product, my hair initially felt a little greasy but as the time goes by, that feeling is going away and it feels silky. I am going to use it once a month to see if it does what it's supposed to do.

My pics suck ladies sorry. I'll try to have someone take some tomorrow.


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 8, 2015)

I LOVE my new routine of pretty much doing nothing. I'm still rocking my single braid secured with silk scrunchies, detangling daily and adding a little bit of argan and/or avocado oil. I think I'm having good retention. I've made it past this really annoying length that I grow to but then my ends start looking trifling so I trim it off. Hence being stuck at whip/hip.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 8, 2015)

^^^^^ I agree with all of this. Ain't nothing like finding a wash/style routine where you can pamper your hair then leave it alone to thrive!

I think I've reached hip y'all....well my lil tail has anyway. I wont officially claim it until I straighten again (maybe in the fall) That way I can give the rest of my hair time to catch up. I'll be moving in 3 months and will be living within 45 mins of my family. My sister is a kitchen beautician and she can braid and style like nobody's business. I already told her she better get ready! I'm sad to be leaving my stylist and braider in my current city as they both have became such close friends but I'm happy that I have my sis as my go to. Oh and I already requested Reneice as an "official stylist" but we all know how long that wait is.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 8, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> ^^^^^ I agree with all of this. Ain't nothing like finding a wash/style routine where you can pamper your hair then leave it alone to thrive!
> 
> I think I've reached hip y'all....well my lil tail has anyway. I wont officially claim it until I straighten again (maybe in the fall) That way I can give the rest of my hair time to catch up. I'll be moving in 3 months and will be living within 45 mins of my family. My sister is a kitchen beautician and she can braid and style like nobody's business. I already told her she better get ready! I'm sad to be leaving my stylist and braider in my current city as they both have became such close friends but I'm happy that I have my sis as my go to. Oh and I already requested Reneice as an "official stylist" but we all know how long that wait is.



Awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 9, 2015)

I just took my cornrows out and washed my hair. My longest section is definitely waist length but I'm not claiming it just yet. Maybe in June. Gonna dc overnight so I can throw some braids in tomorrow and slap my wig back on. Wigging it until June.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 10, 2015)

Restocked on vitamins.  I need to wash my hair, it's a mess but I'm still lazy.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 10, 2015)

I went to trader Joe's yesterday for the second time and bought both the nourish spa and the tea tree tingle. 

I actually love both!!!

I used the TTT tonight to Co wash and detangle my hair. It made my hair feel so soft! The slip is amazing too!!

My hair LOVES to be co washed!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 13, 2015)

Aireen 

I Thought I signed up opss   
 Anyways I'm in for the first round   I'm finishing the don't cut it challenge #teamnoscissors #longhairdontcare 

  So I have been doing stretched length checks only so I'm not tempted to cut off my progress. 

       Details:

  • Current length: waist length stretched baby Yeah!   

 • Regimen: co washing  DC 2x week PS 50% at least oil scalp  massages 3x week  More details in my blog here or on my fotki-I need to update this I've changed some things. 

  • Exact goal length: tailbone stretched bsl curly ???

  • Exact goal date: 9/30/2015  

   • Tools + plans to help reach final goal: 
not trimming so  often cassia henna when needed baby my ends not Minimal straitening    

• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved:
 I will do a small trim just let it grow and maintain once it gets to classic stretched I will just maintain and keep it there keep following my regimen


----------



## Lucia (Mar 13, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> I went to trader Joe's yesterday for the second time and bought both the nourish spa and the tea tree tingle.  I actually love both!!!  I used the TTT tonight to Co wash and detangle my hair. It made my hair feel so soft! The slip is amazing too!!  My hair LOVES to be co washed!



SmilingElephant

you co washing daily? Even during winter?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 13, 2015)

Duplicate 


Post


----------



## Aireen (Mar 13, 2015)

Heeeeey, Lucia!  Was wondering where you were!! Adding you now!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly... I love shopping and my fav stuff to buy would just be simple drugstore items like hair products, skin care, vitamins, etc. Just got a package today with a bunch of goodies that I can't wait to use.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Heeeeey, Lucia!  Was wondering where you were!! Adding you now!



Hi Aireen


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 14, 2015)

Lucia said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> you co washing daily? Even during winter?



Of course! I'm in Florida!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Of course! I'm in Florida!


Lucky girl


----------



## mayoo (Mar 15, 2015)

Update:
So I feel like my hair is getting a bit too much to handle so I've put it away in mini-twists for now


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2015)

I need to go deep conditioner shopping. Like bad. Like today. But I don't feel like it. I have three jars of deep treatment masque's in my stash.....all of which I can probably squeeze 1 use out of if my daughter doesn't get to them first. I can wait it out till next month....then I'll haul and get deep conditioner wasted. lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 20, 2015)

I am SO tempted to straighten my hair. 

But it would be pointless

I haven't straightened my hair since thanksgiving...so that makes 4 months both since I straightened and trimmed it. 

It just feels a lot longer and I wanna see!


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey people. I said I'd be back once I got my hair cut and I am true to my word.

• Current length: I am bra strap length now

• Regimen: cowash 1x a week. wash and go/roller set every other week 

• Exact goal length: hip length

• Exact goal date:01/02/2016

• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: 
I will be doing a lot of finger detangling. I want to see how that works with my roller sets. I will not be actively protective styling this year. If I get a weave for the first time in my life so be it but I'm not doing it in order to retain length.

• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved:
I'll probably cut it again honestly. Just enjoy the length, get sick of it, chop, the grow it again. Pocahontas braids always seemed so alluring


----------



## Aireen (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally bought a deep conditioning cap from BonBon Cheveux. Hopefully it arrives today. 

EDIT: It came!  I've always wanted one and now I have it, yesss! Definitely using it today!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 24, 2015)

My latest smoothie recipes:
I'm obsessed with oranges right now since they are in season and just about the only fruit being sold by the farmers at my local farmer's market.

2 whole carrots
1 naval orange
1 tangelo (tangerine & mandarin orange hybrid)
1 cup ice
It's so good plus my kids actually like this...and they hate my smoothies. lol


1 cup kale
1 cup baby spinach
Plus all the ingredients above.


Both recipes taste like an orange creamsicle! Not to mention, power packed with nutrients, vitamins, and minerals for some healthy hair.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> My latest smoothie recipes: I'm obsessed with oranges right now since they are in season and just about the only fruit being sold by the farmers at my local farmer's market.  2 whole carrots 1 naval orange 1 tangelo (tangerine & mandarin orange hybrid) 1 cup ice It's so good plus my kids actually like this...and they hate my smoothies. lol  1 cup kale 1 cup baby spinach Plus all the ingredients above.  Both recipes taste like an orange creamsicle! Not to mention, power packed with nutrients, vitamins, and minerals for some healthy hair.



lulu97 
Kale has so many nutrients in it its a power green all by itself. I blend mine with green apples baby spinach celery parsley and white grape juice tastes like a fruit smoothie instead of veggies. I've noticed faster growth and thicker hair from juicing.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I know I'm late, but I would like to join the challenge. My hair has been going through things. I just straightened it for the first time since October and it looks horrible. I know I cut the top layer myself a good 3 inches a couple months ago to improve the conditions of the ends, and I always forget how much denser my top hair is from the bottom, but I also feel like the healthy of my hair is just much worse than what it was before. I was dealing with anemia during the latter part of last year and the beginning of this year, so that might have had something to do with it, but I would really like to get it back on track.

My hair curly however, looks just fine, so I'm glad that I straightened to get an idea of what the true health of my hair is.

• Current length: between wsl and tbl
• Regimen: Wash weekly (no poo shampoo), DC at least every other week, Elasticity treatment 1x month, wng or some other style
• Exact goal length: I would like a healthy, blunt, no wispy ends TBL (preferibly an actual inch or two below, so that it appears tbl when left loose)
• Exact goal date: 9.14.16
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: baby the ends, regular trims (not too frequent), s&d as necessary
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Just enjoy my hair and keep up with my regimen.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2015)

Dee Raven 

Nice pics your almost there


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 25, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Aireen : So I was waiting by the phone for this to be set up... But then I fell asleep. ....
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...



I don't know if I'm gonna make it by May. We'll see tho.  probably won't reach it until August. My hair plays tricks with me, sometimes it feels longer than usual and then it's like "Psych!!!!" #weep

I have been making what I call a Peaches n Cream smoothie. 

Made with:

Fresh peach slices
A banana
Vanilla Greek yogurt
Honey 
Wheat Germ powder (about a tblsp)
Ice

Blend that bad boy up!!!

Oh my gawd!!

I made a green smoothie the other day with avocado, banana  kale and spinach, yogurt and honey and ice. It was my St. Patrick's day smoothie lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm gonna start bunning my hair up. I think I wear it out too much and I need to be protecting my ends.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 30, 2015)

Relaxed my hair.  My hair looks really long in the back, it's skimming my waist finally!  Not claiming it yet though, I'll wait a bit longer. 

I think my new growth is super resistant nowadays and I'm really tired of fighting with it.  I'm just gonna let it be and relax when I feel like it; the most I'll do is smooth it out a lot then whatever the result is, I'll let it be. I know I'm having difficulty with DIY touch-ups but I rather have my relaxers done at home than the salon because stylists are a risk. 

Gave my hair the tiniest trim to fix the ends. I have an addiction to trimming but I guess it's the whole health > length thing. Made sure to put my hair in a ponytail then snip the tips to get rid of that little thinning on the ends when it's up, it looks a lot better to me when I do this step. I noticed I like using the scissors too much these days though, I need to cut that out – no pun intended. 

Okay. Time to get a couple hours of sleep. Who said it was a good to do an extensive hair routine late on a Sunday?  I don't know but it wasn't smart.  Off to bed now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 30, 2015)

I finally went product shopping! #DeepConditionerWasted

These are my deep conditioners and protein treatments for the next quarter. Now that it's warmer, I'll be washing and deep conditioning weekly. For the last few months; I've been following a moisture, moisture, protein schedule.

So:
Moisture shampoo, moisture DC
Moisture shampoo, moisture DC
Clarify shampoo, protein DC

It has been beautiful and my hair is loving it. In between wash days, I'm also moisturizing every 2-3 days by spritzing with a mix of distilled water/argan oil then scrunching in a small amount of butter. Style wise, I'm still rotating between flexi rod sets  and french or crown braids.

How are you Ladies doing?


----------



## Aireen (Mar 30, 2015)

Omg, @lulu97 I want to try that Moroccan Oil line so badly! There are 2 types of masks, right? Which one do you like more?

I love the MillCreek line for protein, I use both the Biotin and Keratin lines too and switch between them. Constantly repurchasing them ever since @Nix08 recommended them.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 31, 2015)

lulu97 

Doing good here   

 I've tried the Shea m manuka DC and it smells great and my hair feels nice while its in and I'm washing it out but I get no slip from it and once it's washed out my hair feels like a did a medium to heavy protein DC think aphogee the stinky one instead of a moisturizing DC and it appears dry and frizzy.  If it's a mask even moisturizing my hair should feel moist after. I think it's the alcohol or baobab I know my hair hates certain straight alcohols not fatty acid type those are ok, and I'm thinking it doesn't like baobab either. 

This is the second product of Shea moisture I'v tried with baobab in it and my hair hated that one too.   Im not having any luck with Shea moisture products except for the moisture leave in that's like kckt it's the only one from their line that works for me.  I may have to go to the mixtress mode and make my own.   Now I also want to ask if that Moroccan DC really a moisture DC and is it worth the price ?  tia


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 31, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Omg, @lulu97 I want to try that Moroccan Oil line so badly! There are 2 types of masks, right? Which one do you like more?  I love the MillCreek line for protein, I use both the Biotin and Keratin lines too and switch between them. Constantly repurchasing them ever since @Nix08 recommended them.



Aireen I think they have 3. Hydrating, Restorative and a newer one for Smoothing. I've tried them all, love them all....but my pocketbook only allows me to buy a few at a time. lol The hydrating one is my fav. Like Gah Leeee it's so moisturizing! As a matter of fact, I love the entire hydrating line and usually keep the MoroccanOil treatment around for heat styling (light flow-y hair) and the hydrating mask around (uber moisturized hair)

I'm new to the MillCreek protein conditioners but I love them so far! Nice shot of protein without having to moisture DC after. I'd rather do that every 3 weeks than a hard stank a dank Aphogee treatment every 6-8 weeks. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 31, 2015)

Lucia The SM is a new try for me. It's my daughter's staple line so if I don't like it, I'll pass it on to her. That way, I can keep her out of the DC's I really like. lol

The MorocccanOil DC is worth it to me. I love it and have used it for over 7 years. Because of the price, I alternate it out with other DC's and then when I go back to it, my hair is singing praises. I think I paid a little over $100 for two 16 oz jars but they last forever...think 1 1/2 to 2 years. It's so concentrated that I can use the tiniest amount and get the same effect of using another DC that I slathered on. Most people discount it because of the silicone in it, but I have never met an all natural DC that does my hair like it does. Moisture for dayssssssss!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 1, 2015)

One day I'll bite the bullet and try it out, @lulu97.  I really want to buy these higher end masks just once or twice to see what the hype is about. If you ever try the smoothing one, let me know how it works! I think that one would help me with my blow-dry results, I like my hair to be as soon as possible.

Yes! It completely replaced ApHogee for me, still like it but not enough to go back to it. MillCreek = less mess + less fuss + better smell + cheaper + more control over the use + lasts longer – all around I think it's a more superior product.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 1, 2015)

lulu97 

 Maybe I'll try the Moroccan masque if I see a couple  positive reviews  I've always wondered what the hype over Joico Kpak is about haven't forked over cash for that either.  

But I'm probably going to mix up my own bc I'm looking for a replacement for Aubreys.  

it's just not the same since they added the soja=soya I might give them another try since I have nothing else id like to use   The Shea moisture Is a bust.


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 2, 2015)

I just used the Moroccan oil moisturizing mask after hearing the Glamtwinz review and I liked it. My hair felt super moisturized after I straightened. It was definitely the softest it's ever been since I've been straightening it.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 2, 2015)

You ladies are making me want to buy this mask but I'm going to resist the urge... for now.   Maybe I'll buy it around my birthday. 

Ugh, I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow. I bought The Body Shop Ginger Scalp Care Shampoo and it smells lovely. :lovedrool: Also like that there's salicylic acid in it so it'll help with my scalp issues.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 2, 2015)

So tonite I deep conditioned with the silicon mix Bambu. I think I left it on for 20 minutes tonight. I feel like as long as I get past 15 minutes...I did a good job...bc I just don't have the time to let it sit for an hour. There's not enough time in a day. 

I can't wait for May! That will be 6 months since I straightened my hair since November! That's two months from now...and I can't wait to see how much growth I've achieved since then. 

I grow about the avg of .5 inch per month...so that would be at least 3 inches of growth since November  I'm just wanting to gain 4 to 5 inches by the end of this year to make it to hip length. A claimable hip length (well in my case...birthmark length...I have a birthmark that sits right above my hip length...and I'm actually trying to reach like half an inch above the birthmark.)....so n in that case, I'm almost there...by December 31st 2015, I hope to have made it!


----------



## mayoo (Apr 3, 2015)

Update: 
I've given myself a deep trim and have decided to reform my whole regimen. 
Hey ladies, I've gone through a lot of hair changes that I kind of wanted to share. Up until last week, my hair was tangled, thinning at the ends, filled with split-ends and constantly breaking. 
I finally decided that enough was enough and that searching and destroying probably wouldn't cut it this time. So, I gave myself a deep trim. I've gone from grazing TBL to around HL with most layers around WL. It hurts to have all of that length gone but my hair feels so much healthier now. 
I've realised that the reason that my hair actually ended up in that condition may have been because of my extremely lazy and irregular regimen so I've decided to have a reform. 
I'm going to use that opportunity to try out some new products and styling tools. 
Deep-conditioning: I haven't deep conditioned for what feels like around a year and my hair is suffering because of it. I plan to purchase both a protein and moisture deep conditioner
Tangle Teezer: Don’t shoot! Lol. I know that everyone hates the TT now because of the breakage it causes on some people’s tresses but I still want to try it. Anything that could possibly reduce detangling time and fully-detangle my hair is worth a try. Plus, finger detangling just isn’t cutting it anymore. 
New products: I’m really excited at trying out some new products such as Aunt Jackie’s, mane n tail etc.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 3, 2015)

LAAADIIESSSSSS! I'm so happy! Hehe, I've been feeling this way for a while but actually going back and seeing why has put it into perspective!  Remember my setback?! It was posted in the *HL-TBL 2014* thread starting with this post.

^ It was such a disappointment but I didn't let it get me down for long.  I feel like based on my attitude and plans... I recovered super quickly. It's been 10 months since the incident with my stylist and I feel really good about my hair – actually, like I said, I've been feeling good for a while.  

Soooo... time to see if I've followed through with my plans after the setback:



Aireen said:


> *PLANS FOR NOW UNTIL NEXT RELAXER*:
> 
> - Wash my hair with my dandruff shampoo to cleanse scalp and to help heal any irritated areas *✓*
> - Use protein balancing treatments on my hair to strengthen weak/over-processed areas *✓*
> ...



^ Seems like I followed through with most things although I did slack off once I seemed to really accept my hair would grow back. I still have room for improvement but at the same time it's nice to keep it simple and not be so serious all the time.  I remember I did wash my hair and my scalp recovered from the burns quickly, still working with my scalp issues but it's not too terrible if I wash my hair every 4-5 days. Definitely need to get back to doing more consistent protein treatments as well as use my steamer more often but after that setback, I remember being very diligent. My DIY relaxer technique does need improvement but I think it'll get better with experience, the base and relaxer are great though.  Eating healthy foods will always be a work in progress but I do take my supplements every day and have for a loonnnngg time, also have been drinking a lot more water lately and trying to eliminate juice + pop. I don't keep my hair tangle free all the time and I don't oil my roots but I'll keep trying to at least do one of the two – this has ALWAYS been a problem for me though. Overall, at least I can say I NEVER went back to my stylist, HA!  Lots of room for improvement but like I said, it's nice to not be so serious all the time, it can end up feeling overwhelming, leading to laziness, which can lead to a possible setback. I'm pretty content, I feel like I tried to follow most of what I set out to do after what happened.  

I just want to thank you ladies for the support, the kind words of encouragement and sharing of your stories has helped tremendously. I'm so glad I started this challenge back in 2012, having you ladies here to talk about all things hair along with being able to share secret hair goals has truly been lovely.  Happy hair growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 8, 2015)

My faux bob game getting strong yall!  lol

The bottom half and a small portion on each side is braided and protected while the top half is doing all the work. The top half is layered yet it is still more than long enough to hide the braids. I think I'm going to braid down more on the sides next wash because that hair keeps rubbing against my neck. This will be my spring style. I love that my length is protected, yet I'm not fully hiding away all my hair.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 10, 2015)

@lulu97 
Nice that's a great PS idea


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 10, 2015)

@lulu97 Girl you've just inspired me! Love the faux bob!!


----------



## LaVgirl (Apr 13, 2015)

This is a group pic but I wanted to share. That's me in the middle. This weekend I tried a variation of Naptural85's new tutorial "Deconstructed Flexi Rod Set", on a twist/bantu knot set instead. Hardly used anything to set, just some leave-in conditioner after washing, only because it was a very spur of the moment decision. Next time I will use more product. I loved it though! So not used to wearing my hair huge and short as opposed to stretched and long. Made me feel like a whole 'nother person lol.


----------



## melahnee (Apr 13, 2015)

New pics! Grazing WL when flat-ironed.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 15, 2015)

mayoo said:


> Update:
> I've given myself a deep trim and have decided to reform my whole regimen.
> Hey ladies, I've gone through a lot of hair changes that I kind of wanted to share. Up until last week, my hair was tangled, thinning at the ends, filled with split-ends and constantly breaking.
> I finally decided that enough was enough and that searching and destroying probably wouldn't cut it this time. So, I gave myself a deep trim. I've gone from grazing TBL to around HL with most layers around WL. It hurts to have all of that length gone but my hair feels so much healthier now.
> ...




@mayoo have u tried using a paddle brush? A big square one? I've tried almost every type of detangling tool and paddle brushes work the best for me.


----------



## mayoo (Apr 17, 2015)

@SmilingElephant I haven't tried one actually, maybe I will   Thanks for the recommendation!  The tangle teezer is really working for me though. It's cut my detangling time down by more than half


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm in! I won't be doing anything but deep conditioning and PS'ing because it's hard to be proactive with a 5 month old. Lol

I was or probably still am grazing hip in Dec 2014. I did an intsy teeny tiny trim in Feb 2015. Anyway that trim will be my starting pic.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 20, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz , ur hair is gorg! I'm glad u and the baby are doing well.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> @pre_medicalrulz , ur hair is gorg! I'm glad u and the baby are doing well.


Thank you my dear


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz your starting pic is my goal!  I hope I'm there sooner than I think. I'm giving myself until the end of the year tho. 

My hair feels heavier than usual today...I noticed this yesterday too. My curls have a little more "swang" to them. I wonder if that means it's getting longer. 

I'm really just hoping for "whip" length. I'll be happy with anything extra tho


----------



## Aireen (Apr 20, 2015)

I agree with @SmilingElephant! Good quality square paddle brushes are amazing for detangling, I think I like them more than wide tooth combs because they detangle better, smooth the hair, and are good for styling blowouts. I'd say they're more ideal for hair that's around MBL if they're really big but they're easy to handle once you're accustomed. Definitely make sure to get a good quality paddle brush though, not all of them are created equal, @mayoo.

Glad you're back, @pre_medicalrulz! I was wondering if you were coming back for round 2. Your hair looks great and congratulations on your baby!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes...I use the paddle brush the same way you would use a Tangle Teezer....or any detangling tool, really. Very gently from the bottom and work your way up. 

I HAD to start using them bc I had a really bad shedding spell about year ago and nothing else would thoroughly remove the shed hairs. So I'd end up with my hair locking up at the roots and never being thoroughly detangled. 

I also LOVE the smoothing effect!


----------



## beauti (Apr 20, 2015)

*@pre_medicalrulz there you are! Congrats on your bundle of joy. Your hair is lovely!*


----------



## Aireen (Apr 23, 2015)

Finally got back to using protein!  I was just too lazy to do it before but I figured if I have a moment, might as well. Used a clarifying shampoo on my hair to strip it of any oils and silicone residue, then deep conditioned with protein for at least 1 hr+. Planning to do this again either next week or the week after or both but I can already tell my hair benefited. I definitely need to get back into the habit of dcing with protein since I plan to relax my hair a bit more often this year.

*Side note*: The clarifying shampoo wasn't as stripping as I thought it would be but maybe it's because I'm pretty much freshly relaxed and I only used it for one shampoo on already clean hair. Either way, I'm happy with the results~


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm thinking about giving Pantene products another try. Haven't used them in YEARS since I was relaxed. 

I've noticed the newer formulations...I'm curious as to if they are improved. 

I want to try the Beautiful Lengths line and the line for Curly hair. I may even try their Truly Natural products as well. 

I just like being able to buy products in the store....that are affordable. So if i find a Pantene line that I like...I may just stick with that. 

However I'm in the middle of using up products. Lol

I think the only thing I would splurge more on is my leave ins. That's where I get my moisture from. And maybe even deep conditioners....but I find using leave ins with oil is what really keeps my hair moisturized.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2015)

My roller sets have been losing the battle against frizz,   so I've been wearing wash and go's. They look decent until day 4...then I moisturize and turn it into a braid and curl and can get an additional 3-4 days out of that.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2015)

Sometimes I can post pics, sometimes I can't...and they do not appear in the order I want. lol I'm still adjusting


----------



## Aireen (Apr 27, 2015)

I think once my vitamins run out this time, I'm going to take only a couple things for maintenance. The amount of stuff I want to take cost sooooo much $$$, not to mention it's a lot right now. I'll probably take a good multi, a good fish oil, at least 5000 mcg of biotin, 1 Viviscal tablet, and maybe some collagen or silica. So 4 staples and the extra 5th supplement will be if I can splurge. This will all still be very expensive but I'm thinking I'll still be spending a little bit less, as well as physically taking a smaller quantity of supplements.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 27, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm thinking about giving Pantene products another try. Haven't used them in YEARS since I was relaxed.
> 
> I've noticed the newer formulations...I'm curious as to if they are improved.
> 
> ...



I will never try anything Pantene ever again my hair used to fall out with that crap n/o


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 1, 2015)

Lucia said:


> I will never try anything Pantene ever again my hair used to fall out with that crap n/o



Eek! ^^ That's scary!

Omg...I bought some measuring tapes today and even though I'm using them for crafts...I measured my hair for fun. So I found out I'm definitely waist length stretched at 23 inches...hip length on me is 26 inches and if I decide to go to tailbone it's about 30 inches...so I might reach that next year...but I can DEFINITELY  make Hip Length by the end of the year! 

I'm so excited!!


----------



## Aireen (May 2, 2015)

Officially on a no buy for any hair products. Buying too many things lol.  I got a Tangle Teezer to try out, it's good at combing through hair, I think I'll use it for the gym.


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Officially on a no buy for any hair products. Buying too many things lol.  I got a Tangle Teezer to try out, it's good at combing through hair, I think I'll use it for the gym.


Good idea I'm cleaning out my product armada too I need to get back to my staples or my new staples since Aubreys not cutting it anymore and downsize some more


----------



## Aireen (May 6, 2015)

Looks like I have another favourite brush! So as I've said, I bought the Tangle Teezer and I really like it! The sound of it when in use is a little unsettling but it does get hair detangled well with barely anything left in between the bristles itself. I noticed I'm liking brushes more than wide-tooth combs now; they still have their place but they're not the be all/end all anymore. The first time I tried the Tangle Teezer, I was amazed at how it glided through my hair with much less effort than a comb (that has teeth that aren't widely dispersed or fine) and that shocked me. I was so expecting this to be a return purchase but I actually think I will buy 1 or 2 more and chuck it in my bags for quick use when I'm out. It's not awkward to hold either and I was totally expecting to drop it since it has no handle and I'm clumsy but I haven't, although, I haven't tried it when wet. My expectations were very low but honestly, I'll say this brush is even better than a Denmen – which I did actually have high expectations of and ended up disappointed. 

My other favourite would have to be the NuMe paddle brush, it did everything I expected the Denmen to do, absolutely love ittttt. I use that mainly for styling and get very smooth results. It was a little big to carry around though so that was one of the main reasons I decided to purchase a Tangle Teezer. 
*
NOTE*: This post is just an account of how these brushes work on MY HAIR, it may not be the same for everyone and if something feels off, stop doing it to avoid disappointment.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 7, 2015)

A few things I've learned about my hair so far this year:

Hair loves HOT's with argan & rosehip seed oil combo. 

Hair loves deep conditioning under hooded dryer. Product wise: Anything by MoroccanOil or Shea Moisture. They are my OG's.. my tried & true...& we shall never part. I may cheat & try other stuff sometimes but I always go back. 

It's imperative that I straighten every 3-4 months. 3 major reasons: 
1) For my sanity. Dealing with curly hair can be daunting and straight hair gives me a break. Nothing like gliding a comb down straight hair without kinks and curls getting in the way.
2) I can THOROUGHLY detangle and remove all shed hairs since I finger comb/detangle most of the time.
3) I can examine my ends. Good ole' S & D and nip off any SSK's and splits.

Co-wash'ing & co-cleansing ain't in the cards for me. I love shampoo! Especially my clarifying shampoo...I always feel like I have a fresh slate. 


Protein is my BFF. My fav's are hydrolyzed keratin, collagen & silk. I use some every 3rd wash. And even though I hate the smell, Aphogee 2 step done 1 week prior to straightening (every 3-4 months) is where it's at.


----------



## ManeStreet (May 8, 2015)

So I'm going for TBL. The regular protein treatments and keeping my hair straight and in a single braid has made this all possible. I might as well keep going and keep growing.


----------



## Aireen (May 9, 2015)

Just relaxed my mother's hair for the 2nd time. Yeah... should've done this DIY relaxer thing A LONG TIME AGO. The TT really helped get throught my mum's new growth for an easier application. HG status now lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 11, 2015)

Marinating in some deep conditioner under my hooded dryer and it's dang near midnight. Only time I can get a good wash day in with an almost 1 year old.  Clarified & used a mini protein conditioner (SM anti breakage masque)...which smells yummy by the way. Will do a braid and curl for the week, turned into a bun, turned into 2 goddess braids lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 16, 2015)

I cracked open my bottle of suave almond and shea conditioner the other day....why have I never tried that before!?? 

I still think I wanna try one of the Pantene lines tho......I wanna give the beautiful lengths line a try. Hmmmm....

I'm almost done with most of my products.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 17, 2015)

I hate that I missed that Sally's BOGO sale. I really need to get my kids their own sets of products to keep them out of mine. I swear I just wrestled my MoroccanOil deep conditioner out of my son's hand. Like boy I will karate chop you over this deep conditioner!!! He call himself growing out his hair and washes and conditions it every.single.dang.day! I'm like holding on for dear life to the last 5 products in my stash right now. 

Next time CVS or Walgreens has a sale on Shea Moisture, I'm going to stock up for the kiddos.


----------



## Beachy (May 17, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I hate that I missed that Sally's BOGO sale. I really need to get my kids their own sets of products to keep them out of mine. I swear I just wrestled my MoroccanOil deep conditioner out of my son's hand. Like boy I will karate chop you over this deep conditioner!!! He call himself growing out his hair and washes and conditions it every.single.dang.day! I'm like holding on for dear life to the last 5 products in my stash right now.
> 
> Next time CVS or Walgreens has a sale on Shea Moisture, I'm going to stock up for the kiddos.




Hi lulu just wanted you to know you still have time..... How do I know....well, cuz I just placed another order not even 5 minutes ago.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 17, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Hi lulu just wanted you to know you still have time..... How do I know....well, cuz I just placed another order not even 5 minutes ago.




Sweet!!! Thanks Sis! Let me mosey on over and see what I can snatch up


----------



## Aireen (May 21, 2015)

Tried my NuMe curling wand set recently, I really like it but my hair was kind of dry and I didn't use it as efficiently as I could've because it was my first time. Also, I burned myself.  I'll probably keep using it on days I want to "perk my hair up" when it's due for a wash.


----------



## Aireen (May 23, 2015)

Relaxed my hair earlyyyy this morning, loving the results~


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 24, 2015)

Back to hiding my hair the rest of this year. No time to keep it maintained like I thought. Oh well. 

Trying to post pics


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 25, 2015)

I've been so basic with my hair since straightening. Wash, DC, t-shirt dry then braid into 2 braids. Pin them in the back and only take them down when I need to re-wash or have to get fancy...in which I'll rock a braidout.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 31, 2015)

This is probably the longest I want to grow. Don't know if I can stand any longer.

ETA: this is not my photo. It's the owner of Meille organics. (I think that's the name of the products) I'm only a few inches away from this I believe though. Will do a proper lc at the end of the year.


----------



## ezina (Jun 1, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Relaxed my hair earlyyyy this morning, loving the results~



@Aireen I have no business being in this thread but....picss!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jun 1, 2015)

*Details:*

• Current length: my hair tail is just touching HL and the rest of my hair is between WL and HL. 

• Regimen: Wash and style once a week. I do a faux W&G where I apply and my leave-in and gel in sections. Air dry. Then stretch in four braids overnight. Every morning I just shake and go. 

• Exact goal length: Maybe TBL? My goal is BSL curly.

• Exact goal date: April 2, 2016 which will make 6 years post relaxer for me. 

• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: Continue my current regimen.

• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: I think TBL will be my limit. I don't want my hair to be too long.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2015)

Updated my avatar and  fotki with stretched length check


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 8, 2015)

So....I've bought a LOT of Pantene stuff over the past week. I'm currently using and LOVING the Curl Perfection shampoo and conditioner! 


Walgreens had a sale on Pantene products and I went and got another bottle of Curl Perfection conditioner, sleek and smooth conditioner, and I also have the shampoo and conditioner for Beautiful Lengths. 


My hair seems to be happy with it so far!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 8, 2015)

@Lucia I'm just looking at your new avi....we might be hair twins! Lol


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2015)

ezina said:


> @Aireen I have no business being in this thread but....picss!


Haha you're welcome to stay and chat anytime~  Yes, I have to post pictures, thanks for reminding me! I'll definitely get to it soon, I'm just not quite ready yet, @ezina.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2015)

ASDFGHJKL!! I had a dream the other night that my hair actually reached TBL!  It was kind of hazy and surreal but I take it as a sign that my hair WILL get there~  I'm hoping that by staking a claim, my hair WILL get there or at least the general area – which I'm happy with too – soon enough. I think the end of April is a good time to expect my hair to be around that length. Hehe, that dream made me so excited, I had to share it with the thread. Have any of you ladies gotten long hair dreams lately?


----------



## ilong (Jun 12, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I hate that I missed that Sally's BOGO sale. I really need to get my kids their own sets of products to keep them out of mine. I swear I just wrestled my MoroccanOil deep conditioner out of my son's hand. Like boy I will karate chop you over this deep conditioner!!! He call himself growing out his hair and washes and conditions it every.single.dang.day! I'm like holding on for dear life to the last 5 products in my stash right now.
> 
> Next time CVS or Walgreens has a sale on Shea Moisture, I'm going to stock up for the kiddos.



@lulu97 -this is too funny.  These young boys are gettin' in the hair/skin beauty game big time.  Earlier this week a colleague told me her son starting using her skin care products ~ 2 months ago.  Now he has his own stash and is GI JOE in protecting it.  She had to sneak in his room to borrow a "dab" .   She got busted.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 12, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> @Lucia I'm just looking at your new avi....we might be hair twins! Lol



@SmilingElephant
Could be. I thought I was @empressri   hair twin too
Here's a test is your hair so thick it breaks hair bands barrettes some combs and brushes ?
I don't even buy barrettes anymore the ones I have I use on a small section of hair I just can't fit all my hair in a big barrette. My hair recently broke a regular sized bobby pin  that's a new one
  I'm going to check my ficares see if they still work.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 12, 2015)

ilong said:


> @lulu97 -this is too funny.  These young boys are gettin' in the hair/skin beauty game big time.  Earlier this week a colleague told me her son starting using her skin care products ~ 2 months ago.  Now he has his own stash and is GI JOE in protecting it.  She had to sneak in his room to borrow a "dab" .   She got busted.


I would be a little worried  if I were her. Men do need to know basic grooming but taking it to that level at any age ? Suspect.   How u doin?


----------



## ilong (Jun 12, 2015)

Lucia said:


> I would be a little worried  if I were her. Men do need to know basic grooming but taking it to that level at any age ? Suspect.   How u doin?


LOL - I think he's ok no limping of the wrist.   He is just meticulous about his appearance.  
But I am with you - not sure if I would want a man who "primps" (ol' school word) more than I.

I am hanging in here  thank you for  your thoughtfulness by asking @Lucia.  I'm trying to get this hair game on steroids for a September goal - and I'm taking everything but the kitchen sink.   That's why I popped in this thread (uninvited and certainly don't belong with my somewhere between SL and APL hair) to see if I could pick up some tips.   I'm trying to decide between a sew-in or braids for next week.  What do you think?


----------



## ilong (Jun 12, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> View attachment 327341 View attachment 327343 I've been so basic with my hair since straightening. Wash, DC, t-shirt dry then braid into 2 braids. Pin them in the back and only take them down when I need to re-wash or have to get fancy...in which I'll rock a braidout.



@lulu97 - you and your hair are gorgeous.  
Pardon me while I


----------



## ilong (Jun 12, 2015)

Aireen said:


> ASDFGHJKL!! I had a dream the other night that my hair actually reached TBL!  It was kind of hazy and surreal but I take it as a sign that my hair WILL get there~  I'm hoping that by staking a claim, my hair WILL get there or at least the general area – which I'm happy with too – soon enough. I think the end of April is a good time to expect my hair to be around that length. Hehe, that dream made me so excited, I had to share it with the thread. Have any of you ladies gotten long hair dreams lately?


Yesm - then I wake up to reality


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 12, 2015)

I had a Thai massage on Tuesday then on the way home I was like....mannnnnn I could really use a good hair wash and scalp massage. Called up my hair stylist (who is my friend) and she told me to come slide on through. I had a HOT, massage, shampoo, massage, DC under the dryer, finger detangle while she rinsed it out and my hair coaxed into a twisted bun with a little leave in. Never sat in the stylist chair and I paid $15. Came home on cloud 9. I love my stylist  I don't think anyone else would understand that I don't need a style..girl just rub this scalp real good and send me on my way.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 12, 2015)

ilong said:


> @lulu97 - you and your hair are gorgeous.
> Pardon me while I



@ilong Awwww thank you!!!! 

Oh and it seems like my entire house is hair conscious now. I keep one set of products in every bathroom to keep them rascals out of my stuff. Sad part is they have portion control issues. Like why you ain't got but a pinch of hair and you use an entire bottle of conditioner after 2 uses??!!!  Lawd Jesus help me with these chirrin!  lol


----------



## ilong (Jun 12, 2015)

<lol> but the Mother's that we are - we fuss. then just buy some more so I chirrin" aren't without.
'


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> keep one set of products in every bathroom to keep them rascals out of my stuff. Sad part is they have portion control issues. *Like why you ain't got but a pinch of hair and you use an entire bottle of conditioner after 2 uses??!!!*  Lawd Jesus help me with these chirrin!  lol


----------



## Lucia (Jun 12, 2015)

ilong said:


> LOL - I think he's ok no limping of the wrist.   He is just meticulous about his appearance.
> But I am with you - not sure if I would want a man who "primps" (ol' school word) more than I.
> 
> I am hanging in here  thank you for  your thoughtfulness by asking @Lucia.  I'm trying to get this hair game on steroids for a September goal - and I'm taking everything but the kitchen sink.   That's why I popped in this thread (uninvited and certainly don't belong with my somewhere between SL and APL hair) to see if I could pick up some tips.   I'm trying to decide between a sew-in or braids for next week.  What do you think?



@ilong

Sewin weaves
Sew ins are good for hiding hair and keeping it out of reach
Cons you can't possibly moisturize enough while its up in the sew in also the matting tangles thinner and dryer  hair overall if you wear them too much back to back also theirs the stress on the hair follicles or hairline due to the weight of the weave and thread.
In the other hand with ones real hair this doesn't happen.

Wigs
I suggest a wig that looks like your hair or something you like that way you can hide your hair safely. Everyday when you get home you can see and feel the condition of your hair and wash co wash condition DC more often to avoid dryness. Look up Ulovemegz and blackgirlwithrealhair on YouTube they use wigs to hide their hair safely.

Braids
If their not too small or kept in too long can be ok to hide hair
Cons same as with sew in weaves but the big thing is severe dryness with braids because people almost always use fake hair the fake hair braided into your hair soaks up all the moisturizers and oils you put in and hardly anything gets in your real hair. Results dry breaking off hair. Which is why I don't recommend it for long term even if you take down DC and re braid monthly.
Hers the bottom line even though it's appears that with weaves and braids people see more progress they don't often retain that progress sometime people take their hair down and half of it falls out due to dryness and epic matting.

I've been there so I personally know how hard it is to keep hair health under sew in and braids.
Go to my fotki page for some ideas.
If the journal ever gets back up and running I have lots of info here too.
HTH


----------



## Lucia (Jun 12, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> @ilong Awwww thank you!!!!
> 
> Oh and it seems like my entire house is hair conscious now. I keep one set of products in every bathroom to keep them rascals out of my stuff. Sad part is they have portion control issues. Like why you ain't got but a pinch of hair and you use an entire bottle of conditioner after 2 uses??!!!  Lawd Jesus help me with these chirrin!  lol



@lulu97 

You know it's your fault, right!


----------



## ilong (Jun 12, 2015)

@Lucia  all of the pros and cons you described are the reasons I've put off either PS (sew-in/braids0  I've been in wigs for a couple of years now and although my hair is healthier and longer than it was I'm looking for a change.  I never wear straight hair weaves or wigs - I do the curly hair.  And I am good at dunkin' the head in water every morning and slapping conditioner on it (weaves and wigs).  Makes a big difference.  Believe it or not I get compliments on Sally (my wig) daily and it is a BSS  24.99 special.   I've had her 5 months now and she'sstill looking good.   I shampoo and condition her every week and dab some grapeseed oil on her.   She loves grapeseed oil.  . 
I think I will try the sew in and make sure I maintain her well.  As you stated braids suck the moisture, conditioner, oil and everything right out of your natural hair so I don't think I will rock those.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 13, 2015)

I said bye bye to my honey blonde highlights and natural dusty dark brown color. I'm a jet black chick now. 

Eta: these super huge pics getting on my nerves but not enough to care about resizing and making them smaller lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 13, 2015)

Just stopping by to say hello to everyone!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey ppls!

I've been super busy, in fact I'm busy right now. I have my own handmade jewelry line that I'm working on. I've also had bad fibromyalgia flare ups lately so it's been really tough to the point that now I've decided to work for myself (godspeed). Just thought I'd peep in 

 I haven't been doing too much to my hair, just the usual co wash, oil, leave in and gel...DC weekly. And putting my hair in a bun or curly pony tail. 

I feel like it's gotten even longer bc I feel a weight difference. I'm tempted to straighten it, but this Florida weather has been so stupid...so never mind lol


----------



## Lucia (Jun 17, 2015)

@lulu97
gorgeous curls color looks good

@SmilingElephant  Hey
glad to see you are back. Congrats on the jewelry 
have you checked out articles and youtube testimonies on treating fibromyalgia naturally with foods? Take some time and look it up I saw some people reverse many ailments with changes in diet. HTH


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 19, 2015)

Lucia said:


> @lulu97
> gorgeous curls color looks good
> 
> @SmilingElephant  Hey
> ...



Yeah, I've actually discovered that if I have too much sugar (like sugar in my coffee, cookies, a  cupcake....I want a cupcake  )...or too much caffeine, it triggers the pain. 

I recently just had to quit my job bc it was way too stressful and was triggering symptoms in both my fibromyalgia and mental health issues. However I just got a new pt job today  I'm also going to try and incorporate at magnesium malate supplement in my diet. I have magnesium oil spray that I spray on my feet and it takes the edge off the pain. 

But taking care of my hair has, and always has, been very therapeutic for me, I think that's what keeps it healthy is that I LOVE to care for it and stuff.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't understand why it's nearly impossible to post pics from my phone. I miss the app, seriously.

Anyway....I straightened my hair for my 6 months trim. And, my hair is so disappointing. I trimmed and it's mostly at MBL now. I peeved at myself.

My ends were HORRIBLE!!!

I think it's due to me using a paddle brush for detangling and wear a curly ponytail ALL the time instead of in a nice and secure bun.

Idk if I'll even reach my goal this year anymore. It's like 6 months went by and nothing happened!! The only change I saw was that my nape met up with my crown...which means my crown must have really broken off 

Oh well, such is life.

Back to the old drawing board.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 22, 2015)

Figured it out


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jun 22, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Anyway....I straightened my hair for my 6 months trim. And, my hair is so disappointing. I trimmed and it's mostly at MBL now. I peeved at myself.
> 
> My ends were HORRIBLE!!!
> 
> ...



Well at least you know what the problem is and how to fix it!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 23, 2015)

So today's hairstyle... I'm so surprised I'm still able to do a french braid! I haven't done one in years!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey ladies! Time for a major update! You don't need to provide pictures if you don't have any but let us all know how your hair is doing, how's the journey to HL/TBL so far, highs, lows, etc. 

@Beachy @BeautifulFlower @bebezazueta @cocosweet @curlycrocheter @davisbr88 @Dee Raven @DoDo @Duchess007 @girlonfire @IllustriousOne @ILuvCurls @KinksAndInk @LaFemmeNaturelle @LaVgirl @Lucia @lulu97 @ManeStreet @marta9227 @mayoo @melahnee @MileHighDiva @MsKinkycurl @mssoconfused @Napp @Naturelie @pre_medicalrulz @prettydarkthing @SmilingElephant @YaniraNaturally


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 30, 2015)

My update:






I just realized that my line is all crooked... oops.
Anywho, this was taken about a week ago and I have about 1.5" from WL. I was hoping to only be about 1" away from WL at this point, but I will take it. I think I will still meet my w'hip length goal for the end of the year.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 1, 2015)

*UPDATE*: Hey y'all.  I can say with confidence that I FINALLY got over the MBL hump.  Ugh, MBL and SL – I would say – are the hardest humps to get over in terms of hair growth milestones. I thought WL would feel long but it doesn't, it feels like medium length hair that is on its way to being long, if that makes any sense.  

I've been taking Viviscal and New Nordic Hair Volume along with a multi-vitamin and biotin – I suspect this cocktail has been helping my hair growth. Now I'm not 100% sure but I've been trimming every 3 weeks and it always leaves me at MBL then suddenly, I'm back at WL again.  Maybe the vitamin cocktail is providing me with adequate nutrition? I don't know but it seems to be working. 

As I've said, I've been trimming more often so my ends are better, but I'm still not 100% satisfied.  I'm going to stop for now for several reasons – first being to see better results with the vitamins I mentioned; second, I'm getting very anxious to just progress to my end goal, trimming is going to stall that a bit; third, I'm starting to feel like I'm not getting the desired shape I want for my ends due to experimenting too much with different DIY dusting methods.  My solution will be to just leave my hair alone for a bit and if I really need to, I'll have my mother dust the very ends; she can also talk me out of being scissor happy. At HL or TBL, I'm thinking of going to a hairdresser at the mall near me to get a proper cut (along with a wash and style) for $60 – this is just an idea... not sure about it yet.

Lastly, I think I've found the best conditioner I've ever tried to date, Dove Advanced Hair Series Pure Care Dry Oil Conditioner. It's protein free, has coconut oil as the 3rd ingredient, makes my hair smell great, makes my blow-dried style last long, gives me sleek results, is super creamy and easy to apply, makes my hair go from dry and desert feeling to supple and soft – I could go on but basically I love it right now more than any other product.

No pics. I think I lost interest in taking pics of my hair lol. It's such a hassle to get a good shot. I'll definitely post them for the end of the year update though.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 2, 2015)

Nothing new here. Still braided up and hiding under a wig. Will be doing this the rest of the year. Sigh

@Aireen I hope you change your mind about posting pics. We miss seeing your shiny locks!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm awake super early so I thought I'd steam my hair using my favourite mask, haven't done it in a while and my hair is breaking off a bit ever since my last relaxer so hopefully this helps. Excited for how my hair will feel when I'm done.


----------



## Beachy (Jul 4, 2015)

Mid Year Update:
Still doing my weekly DC sessions with heat and wash and go buns which are my staple. I have recently learned a valuable lesson...and that is to stick with my beloved KCCC and Ecostyler (no matter what Sally's has on sale!!!!

I did do my first blow dry of the year a couple of weeks ago so I could do a cornrow updo. It was cute but did not break the monotony for me like it usually does. I have been having a lot of days where I really regret not enjoy my hair more when it was shorter and actually feeling limited because of the length of my hair. I have wanted to cut and color my hair for over a year now, drastic like shaving off both side and dying it green!

This color!!!





This shape but keeping more length





Unfortunately because I am not independently wealthy and would be immediately escorted from my office on Monday morning....I will just have to keep daydreaming (and playing lotto lol)  So for now I just keep letting it grow. Some days it feels longer and heavier some days not so much. I would like to straighten it but with the virtual monsoon we have been having on the east coast it would be colossal waste of time.  So the bun life it is.

Sorry no pics ....just have not been that interested in pics of my hair lately.

ETA: I guess the hair color and style pic didn't upload from the mobile app....I will try to upload them when I get to my computer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 6, 2015)

My update:

I deep condition twice a week. (Only wash with shampoo once a week though) Put my hair in 2 big braids for a day or 2, wear a fluffy braidout one day, then a mega bun the next. Wash, rinse, repeat. Hair pics can be seen somewhere upthread. 

I saw family that I havent seen in a long time over these last few weeks. My hair has been a major topic in a good way. I've been asked if my hair was real, what do I use in it, how do I get it curly, how did I get it to grow so long and it's straight up been groped and molested. lol I've popped and swatted a few hands along the way. Only person with a weird response was an older in-law who told me my hair was too wide and proceeded to try and flatten it  She was one of the victims to get popped. lol


I'm really loving my hair Ladies.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> This happened today.
> 
> I went to the beauty supply store mainly for the soap bc my skin has been breaking out in stress/PMS pimples.
> 
> ...




@SmilingElephant how did you like the Anu Naturals? Do you have a review?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm still hanging in there. I finally stopped chopping of my progress. My last trim I cut about an inch off at the longest point. I've given up on fighting my "V". I won't worry about a blunt cut until I hit Classic Length. In my latest length check pic, the top of my shorts is at the top of my crack/TBL. I think I'm about 1.5" away.

My rolls messing up the visual of where my waist and hips are located. lol I think I should be at TBL by Dec and full TBL by April. @divachyk swears I'm a fast grower but I'm not sure about that one. lol

I've scaled back a ton on my regimen b/c my health just won't allow it. My joints hurt too much for me to spend the time that I used to caring for my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2015)

Don't be trying to put my name up in this @Ms. Tiki!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 12, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Don't be trying to put my name up in this @Ms. Tiki!


@divachyk Yes ma'am! I absolutely am. hehe


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 13, 2015)

My update is that I'm doing pretty good. I haven't cut my hair since February and now I'm in the Don't Cut It Challenge and it is working out GREAT! I really can't believe how well things are going. Thanks @Lucia . My hair is longer than it's ever been, which is about an inch beneath TBL in my longest layer. The top layer is primarily grazing HL, though I noticed a section that is still just below HL. But I'll take it. What's really great is that I'm loving wearing my hair in wngs and it's pretty exciting to see that get longer. Also, I cut back on my deep conditioning (I still do it every week, but only for about five minutes and shockingly, I think that it has been really beneficial for my hair; I don't think it need all that extended conditioning. And I actually see way less breakage than before). 

Lastly, I'm working on using up my products. I'm almost through with a shampoo and just finished a leave in conditioner. I've started buying my products at Ulta, and I love that they have a lot of trial sizes. Currently, I'm trying to find a good moisturizing conditioner. I really like that I don't have to cough up 20 - 40 bucks for a product that doesn't work. And I also took 2 products back for the first time last week and there was no hassle getting my refund. I love it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> So today's hairstyle... I'm so surprised I'm still able to do a french braid! I haven't done one in years!



It's very pretty. You did a great job.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 21, 2015)

Realized today that I hit a milestone. My hair in it's curly state is BSL. I have officially reached all my original length goals. (BSL curly, hip straight) Guess it's time to make some new ones.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2015)

Every time I use an ApHogee product to strengthen my hair, it ends up looking great but feeling sooooo tangly and dried out.


----------



## leleepop (Jul 22, 2015)

Im in, my reggie's in signature. I wont use heat until fall so I really don't know how long my hair is, but it usually falls to bastrap easily so I know its at least there. I have a 19 month daughter so my post partum shedding has finally pasted, no heat saved me on that. My goal is for it to hang long in a twist and curl or my signature style curly fro. I'm loving my hair now. hhg


----------



## Lucia (Aug 6, 2015)

I deecided to stop using gel for a while at least not for everyday. See if I can boost growth retention 

So here it is my new
All Butta Regimen 


Before I started this I clarified my hair and removed any silicones or gels thoroughly I used diluted clarifying shampoo 1 cap to 20oz of water my hair still hated it and I did get some tangleS. De tangling time doubled to 20m ugh!!!


Deep condition weekly or bi weekly
Co wash 1/ week water wash or rinse inbetween if needed
I like daily rinses when warm out I don't co wash daily.

I condition and de tangle usually 10-15m max then rinse squeeze excess water out with my hands no towels no t shirts.

Mist with aloe Vera then
Camille Rose Naturals. CRN leave in hair milk, some my homemade ayurvedic all purpose oil on length and ends a little goes a long way, and then CRN moisture butter or if I will braid or twist twisting butter
Paste or pomade for edges. Air dry for 10m then I wrap my hair with an old soft tee shirt for 10m then let air dry again.

I'm looking into micro fiber towels still. Some products are marketed as micro fiber but there just regular terry cloth towels.

This routine works wether I'm doing a wash n go braid/twist out or ponytail whatever style.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 8, 2015)

This summer I'm noticing my hair is splitting and is so dry and breaking off like crazy. I know my hair and summer don't exactly get along but I hope this doesn't hinder my progress. So tempted to go to the mall at least before Halloween and get a really good trim but I feel like they'll just chop my hair off.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 8, 2015)

Aireen said:


> This summer I'm noticing my hair is splitting and is so dry and breaking off like crazy. I know my hair and summer don't exactly get along but I hope this doesn't hinder my progress. So tempted to go to the mall at least before Halloween and get a really good trim but I feel like they'll just chop my hair off.



@Aireen

I have agree *don't* go to them. If you don't know how learn how to give your self a trim its worth it not to have another major set back.
But if you do go  
Don't drink the kool aid

You've been warned.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 9, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Realized today that I hit a milestone. My hair in it's curly state is BSL. I have officially reached all my original length goals. (BSL curly, hip straight) Guess it's time to make some new ones.



Those are also my goals. I'm not in this challenge,  but should. Can you please tell me what your regimen is? There's times I *THINK* I know what I'm doing but often I have absolutely no clue.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 9, 2015)

YaniraNaturally said:


> *Details:*
> 
> • Current length: my hair tail is just touching HL and the rest of my hair is between WL and HL.
> 
> ...



Our current & future hair goals are similar. I'm not in this challenge but should be. Times I think I know my hair but often more confused than not. If you don't mind my asking what's your leave-in product?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 9, 2015)

@Dee Raven what's an elasticity treatment?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 10, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Dee Raven what's an elasticity treatment?


Hey @Leo24Rule , I'm still not 100% sure what it is but it's supposed to return elasticity to the strands. It's not a protein, but I do feel like it adds strength back to the hair. Mo Knows Hair recommends it on several of her videos and I tried the Ouidad Curl Meltdown Recovery and it is amazing. I just used it last night and my hair feels great. The hair feels strong, the curls pop more, but it is still moisturized. I love it. I was originally using it once a month as Mo recommended, but I noticed that my hair likes it more often, so now I'm using as needed, which is more like once every three weeks.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 10, 2015)

Dee Raven said:


> Hey @Leo24Rule , I'm still not 100% sure what it is but it's supposed to return elasticity to the strands. It's not a protein, but I do feel like it adds strength back to the hair. Mo Knows Hair recommends it on several of her videos and I tried the Ouidad Curl Meltdown Recovery and it is amazing. I just used it last night and my hair feels great. The hair feels strong, the curls pop more, but it is still moisturized. I love it. I was originally using it once a month as Mo recommended, but I noticed that my hair likes it more often, so now I'm using as needed, which is more like once every three weeks.




@Dee Raven 

Sounds interesting I most try this but I don't like any OUIdads products so maybe I can find something in another brand.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 10, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Those are also my goals. I'm not in this challenge,  but should. Can you please tell me what your regimen is? There's times I *THINK* I know what I'm doing but often I have absolutely no clue.



@Leo24Rule

Up until this April I was a faithful roller setter. I washed, DC'd & roller set my hair every 10-14 days and that got me from neck to hip length in about 3 years. Now a day's I save setting for special occasions as I simply don't have the time since I now have a 1 year old who requires my undivided attention.

So my regimen for the last 4 months and going forward has been and will be:

I deep condition twice a week on dry, old hair. I always use a Shea Moisture conditioner for this. If my hair has tangles, I'll use one of their rinse out conditioners (they have more slip for me) and sit under my steamer for 20 mins. If my hair is tangle free, I'll use one of their masques (they have less slip) and sit under my hooded dryer for 30 mins. Sometimes I'll just use my body heat and let the conditioner sit on for a few hours while I do stuff around the house.

Rinse deep conditioner out in the shower. Apply Herbal Essences Hello Hydration conditioner and let it sit for a few minutes while I wash up. Rinse and finger detangle under running water. T-shirt dry while I get dressed.
Apply Camille Rose Coconut water leave in OR KBB Sweet Ambrosia then put my hair in 2 big braids to air dry. My hair will remain in the same 2 braids until the next wash day. If I need to get jazzy or look cute, I'll take the braids out and wear a fluffy braidout.

Other notes:
If I want to re-style on dry hair or do a flexi rod set, I use CR aloe whip butter
I lay my edges down with Jamaican black castor oil OR Eco argan oil gel after putting in my 2 braids.
I spritz my hair daily with watered down Camille Rose Moisture Milk.
I shampoo every 2 weeks with a Shea Moisture shampoo. However if my hair feels yucky before 2 weeks, I will use a cleansing conditioner. Right now I'm using Curl Junkie Daily Fix but once it's used up, I'll be searching for a cheaper cleanser that I can find on the ground.

**************************
I do like to straighten my hair when the mood strikes (which is not often...maybe 3 or so times a year) For that I always clarify and do an Aphogee protein treatment a week prior. When I am ready to straighten, I deep condition with MoroccanOil Hydrating Masque, apply it's a 10 leave in. Roller set to dry, then flat iron with MoroccanOil Treatment. I take the opportunity to examine my ends while my hair is straight and IF NEEDED, I will trim. If not, I'll snip off just knots or splits.

That's a long winded answer but it's EVERYTHING I do to my hair and all the products I use. Oh and I do also use a jet black permanent hair color every 6 months by Shea Moisture. You can tell I love Shea Moisture products. I stock up during the BOGO sales and use whatever my hair needs at the time.

*Edited to update products


----------



## Beachy (Aug 14, 2015)

Putting positive thoughts out into the universe!!! So what it's going to be 87 degrees tomorrow the humidity is supposed to be 40% or less. I have never had a problem with my hair reverting too soon, even got caught in a October rain shower and all I had to do was wrap my hair overnight and it was as straight as before!! I have an important function tonight and I WILL HAVE STRAIGHT HAIR!!!! 

Plus this is my first time straightening since Christmas last year...Wish me luck ladies!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 15, 2015)

Went hair product shopping at Target last night. It's been months since I purchased or tried something new so thought I'd switch it up a bit. Picked up:

Karen's Body Beautiful sweet ambrosia leave in
Camille Rose coconut water detangling leave in
Argan oil Eco gel (edges only)

I tried both leave in's and they were amazing. Divided hair in half and put one on each side. Both had awesome slip and moisture. Def re-purchases.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 15, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> View attachment 334781 Went hair product shopping at Target last night. It's been months since I purchased or tried something new so thought I'd switch it up a bit. Picked up:
> 
> Karen's Body Beautiful sweet ambrosia leave in
> Camille Rose coconut water detangling leave in
> ...



@lulu97 

HOLLA! 
Lush thick ponytail luv it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 19, 2015)

Checking In
Removed braids after 14 weeks
Preparing for relaxer this weekend
Then back in braids November


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 19, 2015)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 19, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Lol thank you


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz 

Wow just gorgeous 
I KNOW you get weave checked at least twice a day.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 19, 2015)

Lucia said:


> @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Wow just gorgeous
> I KNOW you get weave checked at least twice a day.



Lol girl believe it or not, no one is trying to weave check this bird's nest but thank you


----------



## Aireen (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucia said:


> @Aireen
> 
> I have agree *don't* go to them. If you don't know how learn how to give your self a trim its worth it not to have another major set back.
> But if you do go
> ...


@Lucia, yeah I didn't end up doing anything but giving myself trims, I was just having a moment because my hair has been so dry with this weather. I knew in the back of my mind going would mean my hair would get trimmed to APL or just below SL. Glad I got to vent it out.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry if I haven't been active in thread, my hair has been DRY like a retired broomstick and it's been making me just uninspired. Thanks for keeping this thread up though, ladies! I appreciate it.


----------



## LaVgirl (Aug 20, 2015)

Update! This summer I've been trying to wash my hair more often. I remember a couple summers ago, I would rinse my twists in the shower almost every day and my hair grew sooo much. Anyway, I started co-washing every 2-3 days, shampoo once a week. Can't tell if it's made a difference though. I've been feeling like I'm at an in between stage again, not super long but not short either. Hopefully I'll be closer to super long at the end of the year.
My friend put in some box braids for me so I haven't washed in a couple of weeks. I'm trying to wait until they are kinda old to start washing because once I do, that's it for appearance lol. It took a total of 25 hours (not counting breaks!!), we did it over the course of a week or so. I'm loving the length of them though...
:


----------



## LaVgirl (Aug 20, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I saw family that I havent seen in a long time over these last few weeks. My hair has been a major topic in a good way. I've been asked if my hair was real, what do I use in it, how do I get it curly, how did I get it to grow so long and it's straight up been groped and molested. lol I've popped and swatted a few hands along the way. Only person with a weird response was an older in-law who told me my hair was too wide and proceeded to try and flatten it  She was one of the victims to get popped. lol
> 
> 
> I'm really loving my hair Ladies.



This cracked me up! A couple of times this summer, I wore my hair to church in a variation of Naptural85's deconstructed flexi rod set. Very, very big! Which is not my usual, I usually do more long stretched styles like braid outs, etc. I think I shocked a couple of the older folk. One of them called me over and she says  "Why did you let your hair out ?? So unruly! Pin it DOWN! " All I could do was shrug and nod, I mean she is 99 years old. #oldschool


----------



## Beachy (Aug 22, 2015)

Just unsatisfied and not sure exactly why. I flat ironed my hair as planned it was actually the easiest blow dry and flat iron I have had since being natural. It held up well for my event, even with all the dancing I had little to no reversion in some spots. I got compliments and comments all night actually all week (I did love that part). I estimate (because I don't actually use a measuring tape) that my back grew about 2-2.5 inches, the sides and top grew 3-3.5 inches easy since December. That leaves me at 2-2.5 inches until hip length but I don't feel satisfied. I don't know if it is because I really just want to cut it or what???

So my plan is to install some Marley twists this weekend to give myself somewhat of a break but I will still deep condition at least every 2 weeks and touch up the twist as necessary. Hoping to keep these in for about 6-8weeks. I also noticed I have strayed away  from or in some instances changed the frequency and duration of which I use what used to be my staple products. I can't even think of the last time I used my Kimmaytube mixture and Tresemme Natural used to be my 1 stop shopping for cowashing/deep conditioning/and occasionally in my leave-in mix.....that's crazy to me!!! I'm incorporating my Kimmaytube mixture back into my regimen today but I'm going to use the 10-n-1 Superfruit rinse out conditioner as the base. 

Hopefully I will feel a little bit enthused once I install my twist at the very least I won't have to worry too much about my hair for the next 2 months!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Just unsatisfied and not sure exactly why. I flat ironed my hair as planned it was actually the easiest blow dry and flat iron I have had since being natural. It held up well for my event, even with all the dancing I had little to no reversion in some spots. I got compliments and comments all night actually all week (I did love that part). I estimate (because I don't actually use a measuring tape) that my back grew about 2-2.5 inches, the sides and top grew 3-3.5 inches easy since December. That leaves me at 2-2.5 inches until hip length but I don't feel satisfied. I don't know if it is because I really just want to cut it or what???
> 
> So my plan is to install some Marley twists this weekend to give myself somewhat of a break but I will still deep condition at least every 2 weeks and touch up the twist as necessary. Hoping to keep these in for about 6-8weeks. I also noticed I have strayed away  from or in some instances changed the frequency and duration of which I use what used to be my staple products. I can't even think of the last time I used my Kimmaytube mixture and Tresemme Natural used to be my 1 stop shopping for cowashing/deep conditioning/and occasionally in my leave-in mix.....that's crazy to me!!! I'm incorporating my Kimmaytube mixture back into my regimen today but I'm going to use the 10-n-1 Superfruit rinse out conditioner as the base.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a little bit enthused once I install my twist at the very least I won't have to worry too much about my hair for the next 2 months!!!


How do you put Marley twists in hair that long? You do mean that your adding extension hair right?


----------



## Beachy (Aug 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How do you put Marley twists in hair that long? You do mean that your adding extension hair right?



Yes adding extension hair. For me it's all about the way you grab the hair instead of in half 50/50 it's more like a 20/80 so it is really a twist that is 1 part Marley hair and the other part my hair. Plus I feather/stretch the hair. I don't know if that makes sense lol I'm not even sure I would know what I meant if I was reading this.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 23, 2015)

I washed my hair and flat ironed so I can trim. Omgeee my hair just won't stop shedding!!! It's just sliding out like water. Smh the damage is real!!! Oh welp! Damage control in full effect. I got this.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 30, 2015)

I just recently hit WL, so I am going to begin trimming slowly for a slightly blunter hemline. My hair is thin so I need to keep some layers but I would also like my ends to look a bit fuller. I still hope to hit W'hip length by the end of this year and TBL by the end of next year.






I am planning on trying out Longhairdontcare's (RIP) regimen of wearing cornrows for a month at a time, but I would wear mine under a head wrap. And I plan to use the CWK plates to stretch instead of blowdrying. Has anyone else followed her regimen with success? I know there was a thread about it a few years ago but I don't think it's been updated.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucia said:


> I deecided to stop using gel for a while at least not for everyday. See if I can boost growth retention
> 
> So here it is my new
> All Butta Regimen
> ...



What is your ayurvedic oil consist of?


----------



## Guinan (Aug 30, 2015)

Y'all showing out in here. I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 3, 2015)

Steamed this morning with MoroccanOil Intense Hydrating Masque. Covered with a plastic cap and a scarf and I'mma let it just marinate all day. Thinking of doing a cheat perm rod set.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 3, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Steamed this morning with MoroccanOil Intense Hydrating Masque. Covered with a plastic cap and a scarf and I'mma let it just marinate all day. Thinking of doing a cheat perm rod set.



Tell me more about this cheat perm rod set please. Lol


----------



## Lucia (Sep 3, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 335345 I washed my hair and flat ironed so I can trim. Omgeee my hair just won't stop shedding!!! It's just sliding out like water. Smh the damage is real!!! Oh welp! Damage control in full effect. I got this.



@pre_medicalrulz

Garlic chopped in some oil on your scalp for 10 m then wash out really good and deep condition
Garlic helps stop shedding. Hth


----------



## Lucia (Sep 3, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> What is your ayurvedic oil consist of?




@Leo24Rule

Ingredients: brahmi, brhingaraj, horsetail, sea weed, extra virgin coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, extra virgin sweet almond oil, organic sweet pumpkin oil, unscented.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 4, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Tell me more about this cheat perm rod set please. Lol



I braid in about 6 braids a little past the roots then add 2 perm rods to each braid. I'll post the results on Sunday since that's when I plan to take them down. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Yes adding extension hair. For me it's all about the way you grab the hair instead of in half 50/50 it's more like a 20/80 so it is really a twist that is 1 part Marley hair and the other part my hair. Plus I feather/stretch the hair. I don't know if that makes sense lol I'm not even sure I would know what I meant if I was reading this.


I don't completely understand but I have a better idea than I did before. Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> View attachment 336357
> 
> I braid in about 6 braids a little past the roots then add 2 perm rods to each braid. I'll post the results on Sunday since that's when I plan to take them down. Lol


Can't wait to see. Will you still continue posting in the rollerset thread?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 5, 2015)

I


lulu97 said:


> View attachment 336357
> 
> I braid in about 6 braids a little past the roots then add 2 perm rods to each braid. I'll post the results on Sunday since that's when I plan to take them down. Lol



I can't believe I didn't get a notification. Thanks for the visual! Can't wait to see results!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Can't wait to see. Will you still continue posting in the rollerset thread?



Absolutely! We need to revive that thread especially since fall is right around the corner and that's when setting starts popping again. I just moved to the DMV area so this will be my first real fall/winter with actual snow in like 7 years. I can't see myself wetting my hair twice a week like I've been doing so I'm trying to find a happy medium where I can set and have it last at least a week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 5, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I
> 
> 
> I can't believe I didn't get a notification. Thanks for the visual! Can't wait to see results!




I took my hair down early since I had a dinner to go. I really never like my Day 1 hair....it's too tame and kinda flat. I prefer days 3 & 4 hair when the frizz and big hair starts to creep in. If I remember, I'll update pics on those days too.

Oh and I used Camille Rose Moisture Milk as a leave in and Camille Rose Aloe whipped butter gel as a Styler. Left my hair soft and bouncy.

@pre_medicalrulz @faithVA


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 5, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> View attachment 336545 View attachment 336541
> 
> 
> I took my hair down early since I had a dinner to go. I really never like my Day 1 hair....it's too tame and kinda flat. I prefer days 3 & 4 hair when the frizz and big hair starts to creep in. If I remember, I'll update pics on those days too.
> ...



Oh. My. Goodness.
I absolutely adore this!! 
I doubt my hair can do this though. 
Yup. I'm pretty much jealous!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 6, 2015)

Do you ladies think this is a good place to cut to even out the see-thru ends from all the shedding?


----------



## ilong (Sep 6, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Do you ladies think this is a good place to cut to even out the see-thru ends from all the shedding?View attachment 336551


- your hair is beautiful!!!   Believe it or not I have been waiting to see updates of your hair for a while now.  I saw your pics with your sassy protective style wigs - but this ^^^^ is
just plain o' hair candy! 

Oh back to your question - isn't your line a little too high?  From what I can tell.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 6, 2015)

ilong said:


> - your hair is beautiful!!!   Believe it or not I have been waiting to see updates of your hair for a while now.  I saw your pics with your sassy protective style wigs - but this ^^^^ is
> just plain o' hair candy!
> 
> Oh back to your question - isn't your line a little too high?  From what I can tell.



Aww thank you. That's super sweet! 

Hmmm I don't know about the line though. Seemed like a nice place to start. Lol


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2015)

ilong said:


> - your hair is beautiful!!!   Believe it or not I have been waiting to see updates of your hair for a while now.  I saw your pics with your sassy protective style wigs - but this ^^^^ is
> just plain o' hair candy!
> 
> Oh back to your question - isn't your line a little too high?  From what I can tell.



OMG! I was thinking the same thing! @ilong


@pre_medicalrulz , me personally, I would cut in a V shape (I absolutely LOVE V-Shape) or just leave it, cause It doesn't look bad AT ALL.


----------



## ilong (Sep 6, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz - I only speak what is obvious.    and I agree with  @pelohello - you should consider the V-shape. It gives the hair more of a statement than a straight across cut.
But it doesn't matter what you do with - your hair will be beautiful regardless.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 6, 2015)

pelohello said:


> OMG! I was thinking the same thing! @ilong
> 
> 
> @pre_medicalrulz , me personally, I would cut in a V shape (I absolutely LOVE V-Shape) or just leave it, cause It doesn't look bad AT ALL.





ilong said:


> @pre_medicalrulz - I only speak what is obvious.    and I agree with  @pelohello - you should consider the V-shape. It gives the hair more of a statement than a straight across cut.
> But it doesn't matter what you do with - your hair will be beautiful regardless.



LOL!! Ok ok ok.. I hear ya'll. Will try the V shape but I can't guarantee it won't be crooked V or an awkward W. 
Thank you ladies for your honest input!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz I agree with the other ladies! I absolutely adore the look of the U cut as well. That's what I plan to do once I am finally done growing. I think a V or U would look great on your hair!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 7, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @pre_medicalrulz I agree with the other ladies! I absolutely adore the look of the U cut as well. That's what I plan to do once I am finally done growing. I think a V or U would look great on your hair!



LOL! Thanks!

I never knew many ladies on the board were team V.


----------



## cocosweet (Sep 8, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Hey ladies! Time for a major update! You don't need to provide pictures if you don't have any but let us all know how your hair is doing, how's the journey to HL/TBL so far, highs, lows, etc.
> 
> @Beachy @BeautifulFlower @bebezazueta @cocosweet @curlycrocheter @davisbr88 @Dee Raven @DoDo @Duchess007 @girlonfire @IllustriousOne @ILuvCurls @KinksAndInk @LaFemmeNaturelle @LaVgirl @Lucia @lulu97 @ManeStreet @marta9227 @mayoo @melahnee @MileHighDiva @MsKinkycurl @mssoconfused @Napp @Naturelie @pre_medicalrulz @prettydarkthing @SmilingElephant @YaniraNaturally


I know I'm waaaay late with my so called update but here it is: I think I am at a standstill. I haven't straightened in a long time, but it seems like whenever I stretch it, it is still around MBL-WL. I've been wearing mainly twist outs and experimenting with color as of late. I wanna just find a braider  and keep it braided continuously until Xmas 2016. I should be HL by then if my hair doesn't  conspire against me by shedding or breaking.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 10, 2015)

You'll thank me later lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 10, 2015)

What are you ladies using to keep curls in your long strands throughout the day? For instance, for rollersets you want to last all day.


----------



## happycakes (Sep 10, 2015)

Wait, what?  Is this concoction to be used on the hair or do I just trim away the split ends.? Is that what you're saying ?



pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 336851 You'll thank me later lol


----------



## happycakes (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow!  Lovely!  Do you have your regimen posted on here somewhere?  If so, can you send me the link? 

Your hair is beautiful!



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Do you ladies think this is a good place to cut to even out the see-thru ends from all the shedding?View attachment 336551


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 10, 2015)

pinkopulence said:


> Wait, what?  Is this concoction to be used on the hair or do I just trim away the split ends.? Is that what you're saying ?



Lol, no it's a joke that splits cannot be fixed. They must be cut out. Lol



pinkopulence said:


> Wow!  Lovely!  Do you have your regime posted on here somewhere?  If so, can you send me the link?
> 
> Your hair is beautiful!



Thank you. Sorry, no regimen. Just deep conditioning and protective styling these days.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 10, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What are you ladies using to keep curls in your long strands throughout the day? For instance, for rollersets you want to last all day.



I know they are completely taboo but the only long lasting curls I get on my straight hair are with sponge rollers either overnight or with my Caruso set. No curls really last all day for me, but pincurls and satin rollers only last like an hour and then fall completely flat.  Sponge roller curls look really good during the first 3 or 4 hours and then fall into bumps and stay for the rest of the day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 16, 2015)

Riddle me this. Why is it so hard to post pictures? I've resized these mugs 50-11 times. I wont be posting pics for a while...too much trouble. Geesh

Here's a roller set I did a few days ago that turned out to be a frizzed out bust. Bad hair day but I'mma make it work.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 16, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What are you ladies using to keep curls in your long strands throughout the day? For instance, for rollersets you want to last all day.



I use 1-3 bantu knots before bed...Depends on how curly I want it. The curls are usually done by 5 or 6 pm though. lol I guess a lil holding product would help with that though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 16, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Do you ladies think this is a good place to cut to even out the see-thru ends from all the shedding?View attachment 336551



Girl I'm super late but I hope you didnt cut that much off. My ends look like yours on a daily basis but mine is a difference in texture (natural v/s relaxed)

I think it looks fine. Your lil baby cakes is growing up so your postpartum shedding should be stopping pretty soon. The worst of it should be over though. No cutting! lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 16, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> View attachment 337273 View attachment 337275 Riddle me this. Why is it so hard to post pictures? I've resized these mugs 50-11 times. I wont be posting pics for a while...too much trouble. Geesh
> 
> Here's a roller set I did a few days ago that turned out to be a frizzed out bust. Bad hair day but I'mma make it work.



You've been holding out!!!! That is NOT busted!! So luscious!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 18, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You've been holding out!!!! That is NOT busted!! So luscious!!!!




Thanks Lady! I was going for a sleeker, less fluffy look. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 18, 2015)

Complaining coming in 5,4,3,2.....1

Anybody in a hair funk? I'm like so over it. I think I wore myself out over the summer. I thought it would be easier to deep condition and cleanse twice a week rather to do my normal wash and roller set every 10-14 days. Well I was lying to myself. I had a nice summer growth spurt but GIRLLLLLLLL.... momma's tied...yes tied! That routine may work for somebody with short hair but not for hair entering bootie crack land. Lesson learned but at the same time, I want a break. Buttttttt.....I Hate wigs, weaves feel yucky and too itchy, and aint nobody got time to spend hours at a braiding shop. I'm just like in a rut. I just do not want to even look at my hair for the rest of the year. 

I have a salon appt coming up but I'm very uncomfortable and uneasy letting a new stylist in my head even if she is social media|lhcf famous .... maybe once I'm fully natural. I've only heard and seen great things but just still uneasy. 

Ok done complaining. Is it too early for a lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 20, 2015)

@lulu97 I am in a hair funk too. I don't know why, but my hair has been so frustrating lately. I don't know if it's the added length or what, but the tangles are so freaking annoying, which is why I decided to go straight but now it's been a week since I washed and there is NO way I will make it to next week. I definitely cannot straighten once a week and think I will have any hair left. I am so over my hair right now. This would usually be the time when I would get a PS, but I just can't do the pulling on my scalp with extensions, and PS with my hair tangle SO easily. UGGGGH!!!! I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 5, 2015)

Not sure if I've stated this already, but I'm also in a hair funk, @lulu97. Summer has done a number on my hair, it just feels different.  It's slowly getting back to normal. I think my hair just prefers the colder months instead of the intense heat + humidity. Even my edges are damaged and shorter now, they'll recover but they're just shorter and fragile.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 5, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Do you ladies think this is a good place to cut to even out the see-thru ends from all the shedding?


Did you end up cutting your ends? I would say leave it unless you see breakage or it progressively gets worse. If you really wanted to cut, I would've only done like 1cm off the tips to keep the length.

^ LOL I should take my own advice.

Also, you asked about how to preserve curls, I do what someone else said, bantu knots. The more knots, the curlier the effect. Only complaint is it doesn't usually stay throughout the whole day unless I do like 5+. Also, in the summer, forget it, those curls won't hold at all. (I am not a hairspray user if you were wondering.)


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 17, 2015)

So I found out why my hair has been so ridiculous lately and it's because I have an insane amount of nutritional deficiencies. I am on a new diet, so I hope I will see a turnaround by the end of the year. I still want to hit TBL by the end of 2016!


----------



## Aireen (Oct 17, 2015)

*STORYTIME:*

***Lately I've been having issues with my own people and my hair. I'll go into detail but mind you this is longggg. I'll be using initials to indicate who everyone is so the story is easy to follow. If you have any feedback or questions, I'd appreciate the correspondence. Lastly, please do not be offended by anything I have to say, I'm just being honest I truly do not mean to be hateful/hurtful. (This story has originally been posted here https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/hiptailbone-length-hltbl-2015-2016-challenge.746227/ but will be posted in other threads.)***

Met a girl, let's call her N. N and I became pretty good acquaintances due to convenience. When I first met her, we talked about ourselves – ethnic background and hair did come up in the conversation; she said she could see people saying I look Ethiopian because of my hair. I told her I was due for a touch-up, she felt my hair and responded with "Yeah." At another meeting with N, she happened to see my baby picture on a piece of ID and said to me "Why do you relax your hair if you have curly hair?" and proceeded to describe her hair in a derogatory way but meaning to say she has very tight kinks. Possibly around the 3rd meeting with N, we talked about hair again with another girl (not black) and I said that I've never had braids since both girls had their hair in the style, she then says "Oh, really? How come? You should get some." After that, she happened to notice my hair was brown and I told her that it changes colour in the sun, she tells me that she thinks that's cool and we then move on to another topic. Later that same day, hair comes up again and she asks me how long my hair is, I then try to see where my hair is reaching and she is flabbergasted that the hair on my head is actually mine. This WHOLE time, she thinks my hair is a weave. (Yes, even with all the talk of hair colour, touch-ups, and everything else.  ) Even when I told her my hair is in fact real, she thought I had tracks hidden somewhere. When she finally realizes my hair is my own, she asks about my regimen – basically the basic questions like what I did to get it long, how long it took to get to my length, and then randomly asks "Is this just a Trinidadian thing or can other black girls do this too?" After all the questions, she then finishes with "Well, if I had your hair, I'd let EVERYONE know my hair was real."  

A couple days later, I had to talk to another girl – we're calling her Y – about something I was having trouble with, N was around too asking Y for help and a woman, T, joined us just to chat a little before saying goodbye. (There were other people around buut they were leaving.) While talking to Y, there was a break in our conversation and N makes sure to blurt out, "Did you know her hair is real?"  To be honest, this left me a little embarrassed because it's not really something everyone needs to know, in my opinion. Y replies and says she knows (she asked me about hair previously in a really lovely and polite way and I complimented her back on her twa) but T proceeds to reach into my hair and feel around at my scalp.  I didn't speak up against that action unfortunately. After molesting my scalp, T then asks me if I'm natural, when I tell her no she lectures me on how I should be natural (T has a low fade) and that Y's hair is so beautiful because it's natural. I agree and admit that I love natural hair but I like the ease and quick regimen I have now that I am relaxed.  We talk a little more about hair, N tells Y (N always has a fake hair in) how she should try to put products in her hair to make it curlier instead of kinky like it is currently.  Y stays quiet mostly, and I defend her by saying she does not need anything to make her hair curlier, Y's hair is lovely as is, T also backs me up.

Fast forward to the Tuesday that has just passed, I had to sit near a girl named P – N, Y, and T all know her – and randomly while in the middle of doing something, P questions if I relax my hair. I respond by telling her yes and P whines, "Whyyyyy? You should be natural, it would help it so much! Really, it would help it so so much! You should definitely go natural." My reply is basically that I love natural hair and would definitely go natural someday. P's face seems to change slightly, as if she didn't expect that answer from me and whines again a bit more about me going natural then suddenly says, "I cut my hair sooo much, I don't know why I just cut it all the time. I really have an addiction to cutting my hair, like, I can't help it, I just do it. I take the scissors and just start cutting." I tell her that I'm the same (while thinking that I really do not care if she cuts her hair or not to be honest) and I always cut my hair too, about every 2-3 weeks. P's face changes again slightly and continues, "Yeah I just have an addiction, I know I should probably leave it but I just do it every time." I let her know again that I'm the same and it doesn't really phase me because my hair grows fast, she states afterwards that her hair grows really fast too and she figures that it'll grow back anyway, I agree and fortunately the conversation gets interrupted. From the gist of this whole conversation with P, I have a feeling she's wanted to talk to me about this hair thing for a while. Note that I never ONCE asked about her hair, she's volunteered all the information that I talked about in this paragraph. I do not care about most people's hair in real life, most black women I see around have a weave in anyway, P included and she doesn't even hair a weave that mimics kinks or curls, it's straight. I probably would only care if I saw people in real life with hair like those on this website. (I have nothing against weaves, extensions, wigs – I just do not care about them most of the time.)

Now, to be honest, I love that there's this a movement to go natural, I think it's great we now feel empowered to take charge of the way we look. However, I'm NOT for people telling me what I should do to MY hair.   I'm so tired of everyone always having an opinion on me, I already suffer from low self-esteem periodically, I'm FED UP of everyone, especially my own people having an opinion on one of the things that I feel good about – my hair. I'm TIRED of defending myself, as if having relaxed hair automatically means I hate natural hair. I am SICK of hearing this crap from people who either hair short hair, weaves/wigs, or damaged hair.  It's like these people see that my hair looks a certain way and they feel that they just naturally have to bring me down with them. At this point, I'm starting to think I should just put my hair in a bun to avoid people's questions and comments.   I'm feeling very attacked for no reason. I do not go up to anyone questioning their beauty routine. I love natural hair, I often look at natural hair on Youtube just for fun and to expand on my knowledge but I literally CANNOT deal with select naturals in real life bothering me about what is growing out of my own head, I do a very good job at maintaining it, if you can't say anything good then just leave me alone. 

I'm all for taking charge of your own self-expression, changing the perceived beauty standards, empowering people to try something "different" THROUGH EXAMPLE, and everything else that being natural as a woman of African descent means. I am NOT for belittling others through their personal choices – regarding something so trivial as vanity – just because I do not agree. When it comes to beauty and how people keep themselves beautiful, I'm pretty much a person that will have a "do not care" or "do whatever makes you happy" approach. I just WISH people would realize that and take the hint. Sadly, even in my story, Y's natural but N still found fault, it never ends and you can't win with people ever. 

*SIDE STORY:*

Went to a party, most people complimented how good my hair looked that day, I'll admit, it was nice~  Acquaintance, R – who is Hispanic and no relation to anyone in the previous story above – had to ruin it by asking if my hair is naturally that way (I had it in curls via bantu knots) and when I said no, she tried to fumble her way through a response that was basically letting me know she prefers people to have their hair naturally over altered. (Not to grasp at straws but this girl has her hair partially dyed blonde, I know people will disagree but hair dye alters your hair by changing the colour.) I did let R know that she is coming off as offensive but honestly, I feel like people worrying about my hair NEVER FREAKING ENDS.   My hair isn't even that long but honestly sometimes long hair isn't a good thing, it really commands too much attention even when you do not want it to be that way.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 17, 2015)

@Aireen

Obviously you're doing something right and getting results and some people are either rudely curious or just plan jealous and/or judgmental.
Look it's not like it's a crime or a sin to relax your hair it's a choice and you've made that informed choice.
I only offer info to people I clearly know don't know what they're doing and why. Im careful not
To come off as a relaxer basher. I don't agree with telling someone else what to do with their hair advice and info is one thing dictating another.
Keep doing your thing and shake the haters off.



Hair stuff not even in same league with MLK but he makes a good point.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Ladies!

I made it to belly button lenght in the front.  However, a couple of weeks ago I cut off a couple of inches. 

Tonight when I was cleansing my hair, I realized I still had the heat damage I was trying to cut off a couple of weeks ago.  So, I cut off another couple inches in the front while it was still wet.  Yes, I know that's a no-no, but it had to be done.

I'll post an official lenght check photo in November.  I'll be getting my hair silked out, and trimmed the week of Thanksgiving, if I don't chicken out. 

I'm scared!!! I haven't let a stylist in my head since the "yellow bird" incident.

I was trying to post some pics of my hair now, and what I cut off, but it will not upload from my "speak & spell."

I'm going to try to catch up on the thread and see how everyone is doing tomorrow.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 18, 2015)

Hopefully, I got all of it.  If not, I'm sure it will get taken care of in November.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 18, 2015)

I didnt mess with the sides or back, because that'll get done next month.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 18, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I made it to belly button lenght in the front.  However, a couple of weeks ago I cut off a couple of inches.
> 
> ...



Someone will have to teach me how to post multiple pix in this new forum software.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 18, 2015)

@Aireen, please cut those haters/people out of your circle/cipher.


----------



## Kells (Oct 19, 2015)

Aireen said:


> *STORYTIME:*
> 
> ***Lately I've been having issues with my own people and my hair. I'll go into detail but mind you this is longggg. I'll be using initials to indicate who everyone is so the story is easy to follow. If you have any feedback or questions, I'd appreciate the correspondence. Lastly, please do not be offended by anything I have to say, I'm just being honest I truly do not mean to be hateful/hurtful. (This story has originally been posted here https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/hiptailbone-length-hltbl-2015-2016-challenge.746227/ but will be posted in other threads.)***
> 
> ...



@Aireen.....I was just lurking and just wanted to add my 2 cents.
Don't let 'em press you girl.
They don't really care about what being natural would mean for the health of your head and hair as they would have you believe; it's just length insecurity.
If they had the same length as you, it'd be mental "You Go Girl/Yaaass Hunty!" all day; but since they don't, I think they'd prefer to see shrunken lengths on you.

It sounds like you do alot of bunning?; although my hair's nowhere near as long as yours right now, I like bunning too, but don't let them make you "apologize" for having long hair! 
I'd whip that hair in they face and keep it movin lol
.........................but then again, since I'm not super long yet, I don't know that struggle, so we'll see if I'm singing the same song you are when the time comes lol


----------



## Aireen (Oct 19, 2015)

@Lucia, thank you for the videos! I'm watching them right now and it's just what I need, I've been going through a lot of crap irl and these videos have come at the right time. I think the way you give advice is probably ideal, if someone does not really like/does not know why they're relaxing their hair, they probably shouldn't chemically alter their texture – point blank, period.

@MileHighDiva, I will avoiding them as much as possible. It'll be difficult to do because I have small classes with these ladies at school but I'll do as much as I can to stay away. Congratulations on making belly button length, can't wait for the pictures of the press and cut, please don't chicken out.  I'm kind of scared for you about going to a stylist though.

@Kells, I actually believe you when you say that they probably just don't care and it's all length insecurity. I have to learn to shrug these people off but I'm the type to kind of stay to myself so when people pull me out of my reserved comfort-zone just to be annoying, I am not pleased to say the least. I actually leave my hair down all the time, I used to be really into bunning though before LHCF. I guarantee that you'll come across the same experience at least once, only thing is that you'll probably handle it better than I do.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey ladies!:waving:

Just thought I'd stop in. Life's been very hectic but I am TRYING to keep up with my hair lol!

Back in June, I cut off about 2 inches all around to get rid of damage and split ends. 

So now those 2 inches are back. I hope I can be a smidgen past WL by the end of the year. 

I put rope twists in (by myself! My first time wearing weave in over a decade!!) last month, but they only made it a week. I couldn't stand it anymore lol! 

I'm thinking about taking a "hair vitamin" but idk which one to try. I'm starting to suspect a serious iron deficiency and maybe that's why I shed so heavily and my hair isn't growing as fast. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 21, 2015)

This is my hair as of last month


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 21, 2015)

@Aireen hey girlie! 

Don't let them get you down! I am natural with long curly hair and people actually get angry when I straighten it. They also get angry when it's not straight. 

People will always have something to say, and I'm learning to not let ppls opinions of me, affect me. 

I did not ask to come into this world, so I don't feel like I should be forced to decorate someone else's. That's how I feel about it. 

Ppl suck in general lol! Do what makes you happy. They will always be mad.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 21, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!:waving:
> 
> Just thought I'd stop in. Life's been very hectic but I am TRYING to keep up with my hair lol!
> 
> ...


My hair used to shed a lot, but it didn't look thinner so I didn't worry about it, but then I realized all those shed hairs were causing lots of tangles. I did an aphogee two step treatment and my hair sheds waaaaay less. Unfortunately, it made my hair feel like straw, so I may try the 2 minute reconstructer next.

ETA: I'm pretty sure it was shedding and not breakage because I used to look at the shed strands and see white bulbs, but I could be wrong. I was surprised a protein treatment could work for shedding


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 22, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> My hair used to shed a lot, but it didn't look thinner so I didn't worry about it, but then I realized all those shed hairs were causing lots of tangles. I did an aphogee two step treatment and my hair sheds waaaaay less. Unfortunately, it made my hair feel like straw, so I may try the 2 minute reconstructer next.
> 
> ETA: I'm pretty sure it was shedding and not breakage because I used to look at the shed strands and see white bulbs, but I could be wrong. I was surprised a protein treatment could work for shedding



I might need a protein treatment...hmmm...

But my nails are also peeling and breaking and cracking so I'm really believing it's a nutritional deficiency issue. I've been drinking lots of water lately and have been trying to keep up with eating my veggies. But I need a supplement to give me a jump start.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 22, 2015)

@SmilingElephant, thanks for your post, after reading everyone's posts, I decided to just not put up with people's comments regarding my hair. I don't owe anyone an explanation on what I do with what's on my body and you're right, I shouldn't be forced to decorate someone else's life/world even for a short period of time. I liked how you phrased everything in your post, it was helpful.

Your hair looks so pretty! I love your length shots! Hm... internally, I'd say try green smoothies, they have so many vitamins and nutrients PACKED in liquid form. I know my mum likes blending tons of pure kale up and drinking it. She also swears by eggs, her hair down to her hips when she was eating eggs 3x/week in those little ramen packets – we also added bok choi and tried to dilute it with water because there's tons of sodium in them; maybe you can find packets with less sodium then add eggs and veggies. I see tons of Youtube videos swearing by carrot juice that you can find in pure and blended already in the grocery with nothing else added. Vitamin wise, get a really good and complete multi-vitamin, I like Quest Multivitamins & Minerals Super Once A Day – that along with some biotin and fish oil are great and that combination does NOT give me any acne. Salmon is great as well for the protein and omegas. This video should help you because the vlogger was going through similar issues:


*^ TL;DR: Drink green smoothies – lots of nutrients in one go; eat eggs + salmon which are very nutrient rich; drink carrot juice – people swear it grows their hair + gives them pretty skin; get a good multivitamin, some biotin, and fish oil – no acne and you get a complete set of vitamins. Video above can help give perspective. I am not a doctor/nutritionist so visit your doctor for advice and implement what will fit your needs.*


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 23, 2015)

@SmilingElephant: pretty hair!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 26, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @SmilingElephant: pretty hair!!!



Hey!! Thanks!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 28, 2015)

Getting a professional flat iron on Saturday to assess everything after my trim.

OAN This cut is calling my name.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 28, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz that bob is LIFE. I LOVE bobs!
I'm planning to straighten and trim tonight to assess the damage. I am really hoping I am still at WL and can just keep maintaining there until my hair is in better shape.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 28, 2015)

Got 10 000 mcg of biotin. I'm excited to see how this amount will affect my new growth.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am less than 0.5" from WhL, so I hope to claim that next month. I am planning to straighten once a month from now on so I can really keep an eye on my ends.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 30, 2015)

This just ruined my night. Lol
My hair tangles all the time from root to tip. The idea of having a head full of damage hair is scary.
http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/04/7-signs-of-damaged-hair/


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 31, 2015)

I would love to join! I just hit my waist length goal and to keep myself from cutting too much hair, I think I will go for tailbone length in the longest layer. I plan to keep my hair layered.

Regimen: Modified CG Method, natural hair- cowash and DC weekly and shampoo monthly. Alternating protein and moisture. Henna and indigo to cover my gray hair.

Goal Length - tailbone by the end of 2016.

Maintainence - do the same thing I've been doing for the last 3.5 years.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This just ruined my night. Lol
> My hair tangles all the time from root to tip. The idea of having a head full of damage hair is scary.
> http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/04/7-signs-of-damaged-hair/


I wouldn't worry about that article. Most of those things applied to my hair the way it grew out of my head. I think there are other reasons to explain some of those symptoms. 

If your relaxed and your hair has those symptoms, yes that's a problem. But if your natural, low porosity or have fine hair, quite a bit of that will apply even with healthy hair.


----------



## ilong (Oct 31, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> I didnt mess with the sides or back, because that'll get done next month.


@MileHighDiva  - BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 3, 2015)

Sooooo....i bought some Mielle Organics vitamins. I just gave in to the curiosity lol!! *waits for package to arrive at the door very soon* I kept seeing all the great results and swanging hair video clips on Instagram and decided to give them a try, i ordered a 2 months supply. I hope they give me a boost in my hair AND nails.

I took some time to remember how i grew my hair out so well when i was relaxed and i remembered how much i used to damp bun.

So for the next 6 months i'm putting myself on a challenge to co wash very frequently, moisturize and seal everyday and put my hair in a bun of some sort on weekdays and then on the weekends i will let my hair out (if i feel like it).

Doing all of this as well as cleanse and DC and thoroughly detangle with my Tangle Teezer weekly, while taking the vitamins and upping my water intake. I am hoping with doing all of this i can reach Hip Length in 6 months...sheer negligence isn't giving me the results i want. :/


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 3, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> So I found out why my hair has been so ridiculous lately and it's because I have an insane amount of nutritional deficiencies. I am on a new diet, so I hope I will see a turnaround by the end of the year. I still want to hit TBL by the end of 2016!




Im going through this as well, right now im incorporating supplements but i am also reviewing my eating habits and what i eat.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 4, 2015)

If I want to keep any amount of hair on my head I am going to have to stop stressing. The amount of shed hair loss is unacceptable. It is really damaging to the fullness of my hair. So yesterday I did it. I stopped stressing. 

OAN My cut put me back at W'hip and honestly, I like it here. It's safe.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 4, 2015)

Today I shampooed with SM Curl and Shine Shampoo and deep conditioned for about an hour with the JBCO masque. 

My hair must've really needed it bc I put a lot of it in, but it looked like nothing was in my hair...so I put more in. My scalp feels tingly and happy now!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 5, 2015)

Tell me why im sitting here, like it's March 2008 (when i first joined this forum), with a notebook and pen writing down my whole game plan to grow my hair longer! 

I feel like im suddenly on this new hair journey and have become obsessed all over again with growing my hair and taking care of it lol! Can't wait to see what its like in 6 months!


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 5, 2015)

@SmilingElephant Same here! I'm hoping this new regimen I'm adopting will be it. I'm tired of going back to the drawing board, but I've been obsessing over other people's regimens and taking notes LOL. It's ok - we're just trying to reach goals!


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 5, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If I want to keep any amount of hair on my head I am going to have to stop stressing. The amount of shed hair loss is unacceptable. It is really damaging to the fullness of my hair. So yesterday I did it. I stopped stressing.
> 
> OAN My cut put me back at W'hip and honestly, *I like it here. It's safe*.


You know what? I feel like I've already been to the mountain top in terms of length goals. My long time holy grail goal was WL which I first hit a few years ago. I've really been analyzing whether I should really try for HL at all. I feel like I was happiest with my hair when it was MBL to WL. I just want to have fun with my hair now and am considering a cut back to either just above bra strap or APL and start over.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 5, 2015)

cocosweet said:


> You know what? I feel like I've already been to the mountain top in terms of length goals. My long time holy grail goal was WL which I first hit a few years ago. I've really been analyzing whether I should really try for HL at all. I feel like I was happiest with my hair when it was MBL to WL. I just want to have fun with my hair now and am considering a cut back to either just above bra strap or APL and start over.


I'm considering cutting my hair too, I kinda want to have a longer version of a pixie cut.  I think maybe we're just antsy because we can't do anything to make our hair grow longer but wait it out. My pixie cut is definitely in my future plans though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 8, 2015)

Aireen said:


> I'm considering cutting my hair too, I kinda want to have a longer version of a pixie cut.  I think maybe we're just antsy because we can't do anything to make our hair grow longer but wait it out. My pixie cut is definitely in my future plans though.



I rocked a pixie cut for years. I really enjoyed it...matter of fact, it was the most fun/sassy out of all the styles I've had. Well that and my bob. Sometimes I really miss both until I think about the maintenance as well as the grow out phase.   Then I'm like nah...I'm good. The low maintanence and ease of long hair always pulls me back in. lol 


I do want to step outside of my comfort zone and rock a short pixie wig and a try my hand at making a upart bob wig. We shall see.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 9, 2015)

Lol I'm getting too obsessed lololololololol! I'm glad I decided to go back to daily cowashing and bunning Monday through Friday! Round here length checkin all over the place!

I bought some WGO yesterday, I almost have my hair growing arsenal complete, my Mielle Organics vitamins should be here by Thursday. 

With those items I've also decided to use the Shea Moisture curl and shine line exclusively as far as shampoo and conditioner and the smoothie, and SM JBCO and manuka honey masques. Definitely also incorporating oils.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 11, 2015)

Let me ask a question...how do you ladies measure your hair? I've been doing mine from front to back, stretched...for years. From front to back on me today, I'm at 27.5 inches, back in June I was at 24 inches. Each section around my hair is about 15 inches...but I do my overall growth from front to back. 

Does it matter? Bc I'm being told I'm measuring incorrectly but I learned this from years ago when I first joined the hair boards.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 12, 2015)

@Aireen  I'd like to join! 

Current length: MBL (1.5 inches from WL)
• Regimen:

Keep hair  in loose twists 24/7, usually in some kind of bun
Every 2 wks: Pre-poo and exfoliate scalp, wash, DC, air dry, detangle, retwist
Once a week DC ends only 
Every 1-3 days: moisturize and seal 
• Exact goal length: HL for this challenge 
• Exact goal date: 12/31/2016
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: keep it simple and consistent, stick with what's working (including products, i.e. curb the PJ)
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: same as above and shoot for TBL in 2017


----------



## Aireen (Nov 12, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I rocked a pixie cut for years. I really enjoyed it...matter of fact, it was the most fun/sassy out of all the styles I've had. Well that and my bob. Sometimes I really miss both until I think about the maintenance as well as the grow out phase.   Then I'm like nah...I'm good. The low maintanence and ease of long hair always pulls me back in. lol
> 
> 
> I do want to step outside of my comfort zone and rock a short pixie wig and a try my hand at making a upart bob wig. We shall see.



I was actually thinking of getting a bob too but I had my hair cut in that style all the time as a kid. I think when I finally get to HL, I'm going to stay there for a couple of years then cut to a pixie. Maybe even after that, transition to natural hair? I feel like with hair that short, I'd have flexibility to do what I want. Right now, I just keep my hair down and that's it, I have barely any inspiration to do hairstyles.

EDIT: Welcome, @caliscurls and @Joigirl~ Added you to the challenge.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 12, 2015)

Sooo...I got my vitamins today from mielle organics. I went ahead and took 2 together. This is my starting point...I think I'm going to wait 3 months to do another length check...I might do a 30 day length check. 

I got so excited til i went ahead and ordered one of the bundles today .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 15, 2015)

Cut around 3 inches on my last wash day. Put me back at full hip...I was grazing TBL. Maintenance mode is fun. 

I'm just about fully natural in all areas but my lower crown/upper nape. Looks like I still have 3 inches in that area of relaxed ends. I'll wait 6 months to allow 3 inches to grow in then chop the rest off to keep maintaining hip. From there I'll just keep growing. So happy I decided to not do a big chop and just let my hair do it's thing.


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 15, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> *Cut around 3 inches on my last wash day. Put me back at full hip...I was grazing TBL.* Maintenance mode is fun.
> 
> I'm just about fully natural in all areas but my lower crown/upper nape. Looks like I still have 3 inches in that area of relaxed ends. I'll wait 6 months to allow 3 inches to grow in then chop the rest off to keep maintaining hip. From there I'll just keep growing. So happy I decided to not do a big chop and just let my hair do it's thing.



This really makes me want to trim my hair. I did a "trim" a little over a month ago, I cut like an 1.5 - 2 inches, but my hair is not growing in evenly, so I know I didn't reach all of my hair.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 15, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Cut around 3 inches on my last wash day. Put me back at full hip...I was grazing TBL. Maintenance mode is fun.
> 
> I'm just about fully natural in all areas but my lower crown/upper nape. Looks like I still have 3 inches in that area of relaxed ends. I'll wait 6 months to allow 3 inches to grow in then chop the rest off to keep maintaining hip. From there I'll just keep growing. So happy I decided to not do a big chop and just let my hair do it's thing.


You really make me want to trim too! My ends are really thin atm and I hate it but I'm trying hard to wait until my next touch-up in December/January.


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 15, 2015)

Here is an update pic, BTW, from the trim. I haven't posted a pic in awhile.

 

What are you ladies doing to thicken up your ends?


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 15, 2015)

Dee Raven said:


> Here is an update pic, BTW, from the trim. I haven't posted a pic in awhile.
> 
> View attachment 342423
> 
> What are you ladies doing to thicken up your ends?


Just when I tell myself I'm ok with waist length hair, I see this picture...I guess I'll give hip length a shot.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 16, 2015)

Deep conditioning my ends this morning with Bobeams lavender DC. It's so exciting seeing my hair this long. I'm just amazed every time I even just pull a twist down knowing its not the full length. It's more motivation to keep going.

@Dee Raven your hair is so lush! The ends don't look thin in the picture. My hair grows in a V and I can definitely tell its cycles of thin (length) followed by thickness. If I wait it out and keep my ends protected it thickens on its own. I don't have much advice here except maybe more protective styling of your ends...?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 16, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Cut around 3 inches on my last wash day. Put me back at full hip...I was grazing TBL. Maintenance mode is fun.
> 
> I'm just about fully natural in all areas but my lower crown/upper nape. Looks like I still have 3 inches in that area of relaxed ends. I'll wait 6 months to allow 3 inches to grow in then chop the rest off to keep maintaining hip. From there I'll just keep growing. So happy I decided to not do a big chop and just let my hair do it's thing.



I can't wait to be in Maintenance mode!

I hope to be able to be there early next year!  I'm trying to get to where @Dee Raven length is. That is everything I wanna do with my life right now!


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally took out my box braids this weekend! Boy, what a painful process. Not sure I will ever get those done again, not at this length. It's been about 3 1/2 months and I was considering leaving in longer but my roots were getting crazy! And I missed my curls. Anyway, here's my latest length check. I think I might be officially butt length. I'll blow it out for Thanksgiving so I'll get a better idea then.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 18, 2015)

YASSSS! More pics!
Y'all better be reaching these goals!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 18, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> YASSSS! More pics!
> Y'all better be reaching these goals!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 18, 2015)

For those of you who bun, what products do you put in your hair before doing so?

I usually do my usual curly hair routine of leave in and gel and sometimes an oil (im doing more oil now) and then bun. Today i just did Curl Enhancing smoothie and oil. Surprisingly the smoothie gave me a lot more defintion than I thought it would!  I wanted to leave it out but I am on a self-imposed bunning challenge where i only wear my hair out 2 times per week for 3 months.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 24, 2015)

Okay, ladies we need to have a sistahhood meeting about my hair.
I had it silked out today.  Wearing braid outs hide a lot.  I have struggle hair.

She wanted to cut me back to were there wouldn't be any see through hair, but didn't, because she knows that I'm scared of SHS.  She just dusted and recommeded that I start cutting about 1/4 to 1/2 inch a month till it's full.

Do you think I should cut it all back right now?  Or, follow her recommendation? Which she only made, because I'm trying to get to TBL.  I don't want struggle hair...you can't see this while I'm in a braid out.  Are these Lead Hairs or do they need to go?

Please advise!

ETA:  I'm not even full MBL anymore.  I think I'm going to get a Komaza Hair Analysis to see what the hayle is going on.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't know how to post pix anymore...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> I don't know how to post pix anymore...


@MileHighDiva, you have quite a few healthy looking lead hairs that i don't think you should cut off. Quite frankly, had you slightly bump curled the ends, you wouldn't even notice them. As long as they are healthy, they don't need to be cut. If you are protective styling on a regular basis, you'll be fine hun.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2015)

Ooops, i shouln't even be in here posting . Sorry for the hijack ladies...carry on



ETA:  I ain't gon lie, yawl hairs look awesome...all of you are my inspiration.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 24, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Ooops, i shouln't even be in here posting . Sorry for the hijack ladies...carry on
> 
> ETA:  I ain't gon lie, yawl hairs look awesome...all of you are my inspiration.



@Aggie , you're not hijacking at all. I appreciate feedback from everyone.  I post in all threads, because I consider myself an honorary member off all challenges


----------



## Guinan (Nov 24, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> I don't know how to post pix anymore...



I would gradually cut; as it doesn't look like breakage. Did ur stylist provide any suggestions on what could be causing this issue? 

Btw, ur stylist did an awesome job with the press


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, ladies we need to have a sistahhood meeting about my hair.
> I had it silked out today.  Wearing braid outs hide a lot.  I have struggle hair.
> 
> She wanted to cut me back to were there wouldn't be any see through hair, but didn't, because she knows that I'm scared of SHS.  She just dusted and recommeded that I start cutting about 1/4 to 1/2 inch a month till it's full.
> ...



Definitely don't cut it. I'm not sure if you even need 1/2 inch a month. It looks like its going to even itself out. If your ends aren't bad, just pamper your hair and let it be. You can even it out when you reach your goal. Just keep up with your regular trims.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 24, 2015)

It does look like it's going to even itself out @MileHighDiva . If your ends look good but if you're experiencing breakage the Komaza analysis may not be a bad idea.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 25, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I would gradually cut; as it doesn't look like breakage. Did ur stylist provide any suggestions on what could be causing this issue?
> 
> Btw, ur stylist did an awesome job with the press



She feels my hair would be where I want it to be, if I trimmed more.  She rolled her eyes when I told her about the No Cut/Trim Challenge. Also feels, I use too much product.

I think the stuff, I've been using on my scalp is making me shed in over drive. So, I'm not going to use it anymore.  I need all my strands.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> She feels my hair would be where I want it to be, if I trimmed more.  She rolled her eyes when I told her about the No Cut/Trim Challenge. Also feels, I use too much product.
> 
> I think the stuff, I've been using on my scalp is making me shed in over drive. So, I'm not going to use it anymore.  I need all my strands.


So @MileHighDiva, what have you been using on your scalp that you feel is making your hair shed?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 25, 2015)

Aggie said:


> So @MileHighDiva, what have you been using on your scalp that you feel is making your hair shed?



The Pomade Shop Growth Essentials, it has sulfur in it.  I recall taking Country Life Maxi Hair vitamins, which has sulfur and caused the "Great Shed of 2013."  I'll probably give the TPS away.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 28, 2015)

@MileHighDiva, how often do you trim? I'd say maybe cut every 3 months so your hair has time to grow out and progress. Your hair looks great, I think your ends will even out if you trim a tad bit more or figure out a way to stop the shedding.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 29, 2015)

@MileHighDiva
I have to agree with everyone else don't cut it just let the ends thicken up on there own. Dust or s and d every 3-6 months keep your length your ends are not damaged at all and cutting back to a shorter length won't thicken them up they will grow back in the same way no ones hair grows at the same rate all over maybe the back grows faster than the front or sides etc. you know what I mean. I started using aphogee green tea reconstructor spray and it's done wonders for seasonal shedding and helping to lock in moisture.
I could have been HL/TBL  already if I hadn't cut back and set myself back about 1.5 years in the process. Girl don't do it and don't make me go over there


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 2, 2015)

I have "cutter's remorse"! Missing those 3 inches of relaxed ends I cut last month. In true natural hair fashion (without the relaxed ends giving my hair weight) it's shrinking up around my shoulders when curly. It used to hang around bra strap length curly. *ugly cries*



This is a comparison picture. Both are day 4 roller sets.

 I guess the good news is my hair is fuller and the ends are not see through like before  However, I will not be cutting that much EVAH again...just dusting from now on. How are my other hip chicks doing?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 2, 2015)

That ugly cry, tho! 

But it looks so pretty and healthy! 

So i was in the shower today, shampooing and conditioning and detangling my hair and I decided to do a little length check, and i know its not really spectacular but i had like 2 strands that reach WHip length. And yes, i squealed!  I am SO excited!! I'm still taking my vitamins so i hope that in the next 2-3 months i'll have a significant amount of strands at that length


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 3, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, ladies we need to have a sistahhood meeting about my hair.
> I had it silked out today.  Wearing braid outs hide a lot.  I have struggle hair.
> 
> She wanted to cut me back to were there wouldn't be any see through hair, but didn't, because she knows that I'm scared of SHS.  She just dusted and recommeded that I start cutting about 1/4 to 1/2 inch a month till it's full.
> ...



I keep staring at your pics trying to make a decision for you. Lol Your hair is nicely pressed though. 

If you know for certain that this is shed then do not cut. Do as your stylist adv. I root for that Alter Ego Garlic Treatment to combat shedding. Shedding has been my worst nightmare since having my dd.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 3, 2015)

Been searching for another moisture deep conditioner. I've heard great reviews about Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. People say it's perfect for thick coarse hair. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 3, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Been searching for another moisture deep conditioner. I've heard great reviews about Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. People say it's perfect for thick coarse hair. I can't wait to try it.



You'll love the Joico MR Treatment Balm! It's my favorite OTG moisturizing DC.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 3, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> You'll love the Joico MR Treatment Balm! It's my favorite OTG moisturizing DC.



I'm glad to hear that!! Thanks!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 4, 2015)

School and work consumed my life so I fell waaay off with updating. Then I lost all my progress pictures when my phone died. Basically I was at mbl a year ago. Now I'm about 2 inches from wl. I'm hoping that with more protective styling, better eating habits, exercising and a consistent regimen I'll at least make hip length by the end of 2016.  I'll post a pic when I straighten at the end of this month for a real length check.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 4, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Been searching for another moisture deep conditioner. I've heard great reviews about Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. People say it's perfect for thick coarse hair. I can't wait to try it.



Try it! Try it! 



MileHighDiva said:


> You'll love the Joico MR Treatment Balm! It's my favorite OTG moisturizing DC.



I love it! It is soooo moisturizing. I have decided to use up all my DC's and only repurchase the following:
Joico MRB (of course)
MoroccanOil Hydrating Masque
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Mask


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Try it! Try it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So how are you using the masks and when do you use them?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 4, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> So how are you using the masks and when do you use them?



I use a one of those deep conditioning masques every wash day after cleansing. Sometimes I use them with heat (steamer), most times just my body heat. I let them sit anywhere from 30 minutes to a few hours....just depends on my mood. I TRY to wash every week but usually it's every 10 to 14 days.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I use a one of those deep conditioning masques every wash day after cleansing. Sometimes I use them with heat (steamer), most times just my body heat. I let them sit anywhere from 30 minutes to a few hours....just depends on my mood. I TRY to wash every week but usually it's every 10 to 14 days.



 I like that. Yea, I'm definitely trying these and your process. My hair has found a way to suck up all the moisture from my fav conditioners. I need something stronger so I will start with these.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 5, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I use a one of those deep conditioning masques every wash day after cleansing. Sometimes I use them with heat (steamer), most times just my body heat. I let them sit anywhere from 30 minutes to a few hours....just depends on my mood. I TRY to wash every week but usually it's every 10 to 14 days.



Sounds similar to my regimen even though I'm relaxed. Down to the supposed washing "weekly"... usually happening every 10-14 days.  



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I like that. Yea, I'm definitely trying these and your process. My hair has found a way to suck up all the moisture from my fav conditioners. I need something stronger so I will start with these.



I'd say definitely get a steamer if your hair is sucking up moisture. They're about $100 on eBay, good investment since we're all hair junkies and we end up spending that much on products anyway.  It'll lift the cuticles a bit and help the hair absorb moisture molecules from the steam – at least I've heard that's what happens.

If you don't want to/can't buy a steamer, try sealing your hair with oil after deep conditioning – I suggest coconut oil. Put your conditioner/deep conditioner in, let it sit for about 5 minutes then maybe add a tad bit more and layer some oil on top. This method REALLY helps if your hair is a little drier than normal and needs a boost. If you don't like coconut oil, try EVOO or just your fav oil in general. [Warning that EVOO may work a little too well so be careful with it.]


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Aireen!

Ladies, can I buy the Joico from a local beauty store? I need it today and I don't want to order it. And what store can I get the Moroccan oil and Shea butter masks from?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 5, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thanks Aireen!
> 
> Ladies, can I buy the Joico from a local beauty store? I need it today and I don't want to order it. And what store can I get the Moroccan oil and Shea butter masks from?


I've seen Joico at Ulta.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 5, 2015)

LivingInPeace said:


> I've seen Joico at Ulta.



I never seen an Ulta here. Sigh.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 5, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I never seen an Ulta here. Sigh.


Do you have a Beauty Brands?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 5, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I never seen an Ulta here. Sigh.


Some CVS stores carry a few Joico products.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 5, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> Do you have a Beauty Brands?



No 



LivingInPeace said:


> Some CVS stores carry a few Joico products.



Ok. There's one up the street. Will try there.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 5, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thanks Aireen!
> 
> Ladies, can I buy the Joico from a local beauty store? I need it today and I don't want to order it. And what store can I get the Moroccan oil and Shea butter masks from?



@pre_medicalrulz

I buy my Joico MRB from TJ Maxx for $7.99.

The Shea Moisture honey Masque is  from Target for around $10.

The MoroccanOil Masque can be found at most salons...especially the ones that do "others" hair  Don't e-slap me when you see the price though... It can range between $30 and $50 depending on the size you want 

I've found that all these DC's last a long time. I used to slather them on in the past but all of them are thick and you only need a small amount to cover your entire head. I've had my MoroccanOil Masque since January and I know for a fact I've used the same tube of Joico for at least 10 washes now...same with the Shea Moisture.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 5, 2015)

Aireen said:


> *Sounds similar to my regimen even though I'm relaxed. Down to the supposed washing "weekly"... usually happening every 10-14 days.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Aireen The thing is I don't start my wash day unless I know for sure I have time to pre-poo, DC roller set and all that jazz...ain't no half stepping in my hair care game! lol

For example my hair smells like scalp right now  but we are putting our Christmas tree up later today and all our Christmas decorations out in the yard. Plus I wanna hit up the mall and snatch up some Bath and Body Works candles. So washing will probably happen Monday or Tuesday...round 10 or 11 days after my last wash. We gone do better in 2016 right? Right?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 6, 2015)

I think I'm going to start roller setting my hair next year. 

MAYBE. lol!

I just don't know how to get it to come out of the rollers looking silky. :\ It's been ages since I've done a roller set on my hair. Maybe I can use the ginormous flexi rods?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 6, 2015)

This woman said her hair smells like scalp!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think I'm going to start roller setting my hair next year.
> 
> MAYBE. lol!
> 
> I just don't know how to get it to come out of the rollers looking silky. :\ It's been ages since I've done a roller set on my hair. Maybe I can use the ginormous flexi rods?



@SmilingElephant Yesssssssss come on over to the roller setting side girl! I'll be with you every step of the way! I credit deep conditioning and roller setting to getting me from grazing BSL to grazing TBL in 2 years. You should join the 2016 roller setting challenge. @Blairx0 normally gets the new thread started around this time every year.



SmilingElephant said:


> This woman said her hair smells like scalp!



It's not a pleasant smell either to say the least.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 7, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> @Aireen The thing is I don't start my wash day unless I know for sure I have time to pre-poo, DC roller set and all that jazz...ain't no half stepping in my hair care game! lol
> 
> For example my hair smells like scalp right now  but we are putting our Christmas tree up later today and all our Christmas decorations out in the yard. Plus I wanna hit up the mall and snatch up some Bath and Body Works candles. So washing will probably happen Monday or Tuesday...round 10 or 11 days after my last wash. We gone do better in 2016 right? Right?


I know what you mean. I'm kinda the opposite, I tend to wash my hair right before going out somewhere more important like school/hanging out with people which is the worst because it keeps me back. I think I'm going to start washing my hair probably on a really relaxed days so I can take my time and not have to stress over how long I'm taking. LOL we'll make a little hair-resolution to be better in 2016, hopefully.

OoooooOoooooh~ What kind of candles are you getting? I should've taken advantage of the sale going on too.



lulu97 said:


> It's not a pleasant smell either to say the least.



I KNOW THAT SMELL!! It's like oily, musty smell that's kind of mild. I say mild because I don't want to ever have it be strong enough that you can smell it when I move around. Ugh... just saying this is making me want to really improve on how often/how I handle my hair; we have to improve on this washing hair thing FOR SURE.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm dreading this wash tonight. I'm working with a matted mess. Don't know why I keep doing this to myself. Yes I do. No energy to tackle it before it gets in this state. My mom was telling me last night I need to cut it all off and not bother removing the matted mess. LOL I was like, not yet cause believe it or not this is not as bad as it looks. We ladies learned to unravel the worst of the worst on these forums.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2015)

@Aireen I think it might be easier to just show you a picture of what I picked up from the store.  They were the cheapest I've every seen ($8.50 normal price $22.50) After my coupon they ended up around $6. Most are winter candles since they are my favorite. I love the ones with Vanilla and Pine undertones.


I totally left the store without picking up what I went there for because it was so crowded so that night I ordered online:

2 Winter Candy Apple
2 more Mahogany Balsam
2 more Snowflakes and Spruce

Some people collect hair products, others shoes and clothes...my thing is aromatherapy simply because I believe in it's power. I have an aromatherapy pantry in my beauty room full of wallflowers, candles, essential oils for diffusing etc.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2015)

I couldn't stand that scalp smell any longer so I'm under my warm and cozy steamer now with my pre-poo in.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 7, 2015)

I had no idea Ulta was more than a make-up store. This place has a huge salon in a back and 2 natural stylists! And a great line of black hair products; Biolage, Kenra Care, Joico, etc. I love this store!! But tell me why so many white people work there? I felt so odd having a white person explain to me what was best for my hair. I will never get the last 10 mins of my life back. In any event I got my products! I am hoping to have the energy to detangle this mess tonight and get to business.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 7, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I couldn't stand that scalp smell any longer so I'm under my warm and cozy steamer now with my pre-poo in.



How in the world do you roller set all that hair????? Does the curls even stay in with your length?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How in the world do you roller set all that hair????? Does the curls even stay in with your length?



 See that's the beautiful thing about learning how to style your hair when it's short. As your hair grows so do you. I've learned how to adjust with each new length. For example: At the crown, my hair reaches way past my arms length when I stretch it to roll. So I have to lean my arms to the side, roll a few times, then bring it back straight up before I roll the rest of the hair on the roller. It's quite a funny sight  but hey it works. lol

I dry under my professional dryer for one hour then allow the rollers to cool for an additional hour (or until I go to bed) This is what gives the curls their staying power. However, I usually don't roller set to wear the curls. I set for the stretch and smoothness...so it's more like a base to transition to a different style. I finger comb the curls out with argan oil, place my hair in one big bantu top knot bun like thingy and that's how it will stay. When I take it down, it looks like my profile picture.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I couldn't stand that scalp smell any longer so I'm under my warm and cozy steamer now with my pre-poo in.


Do you feel like like steaming helps contribute to your retention? Is the conditioning different than deep conditioning with a hooded dryer?

I'm debating on buying a steamer but it seems like I don't hear as much hype about them these days.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 7, 2015)

@lulu97  That first sentence hit me in my heart!!! Cause it's the truth! Lol!!!!

I just wanna let in on what I'm dealing with tonight. I'm like over 12 weeks post. Sigh


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I had no idea Ulta was more than a make-up store. This place has a huge salon in a back and 2 natural stylists! And a great line of black hair products; Biolage, Kenra Care, Joico, etc. I love this store!! But tell me why so many white people work there? I felt so odd having a white person explain to me what was best for my hair. I will never get the last 10 mins of my life back. In any event I got my products! I am hoping to have the energy to detangle this mess tonight and get to business. View attachment 344749


I didn't know they did natural hair. I was just in there but I didn't really pay attention. Will have to check it out next time.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @lulu97  That first sentence hit me in my heart!!! Cause it's the truth! Lol!!!!
> 
> I just wanna let in on what I'm dealing with tonight. I'm like over 12 weeks post. Sigh
> View attachment 344767 View attachment 344769


oh my


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 7, 2015)

I am officially bowing out of this challenge. I am about to get a haircut in a few days and start over. Lol. 

I'll cheer y'all on though.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @lulu97  That first sentence hit me in my heart!!! Cause it's the truth! Lol!!!!
> 
> I just wanna let in on what I'm dealing with tonight. I'm like over 12 weeks post. Sigh
> View attachment 344767 View attachment 344769


   , At the same time I feel your pain 



Good luck clearing it out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @lulu97  That first sentence hit me in my heart!!! Cause it's the truth! Lol!!!!
> 
> I just wanna let in on what I'm dealing with tonight. I'm like over 12 weeks post. Sigh
> View attachment 344767 View attachment 344769



@pre_medicalrulz Just take your time. Grab you a relaxing glass of wine and go to work. If I lived near you, I'd help you out but since I don't, I'll send you some e-love with a dose of patience!


----------



## toaster (Dec 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I didn't know they did natural hair. I was just in there but I didn't really pay attention. Will have to check it out next time.



The last time I had my hair straightened I had it done at Ulta. I loved it! The results are in my avatar. I walked in the day before with my hair in a twist out and asked for an appointment with someone that could straighten my hair. I let the stylist know that I would be coming in with washed and de tangled hair, and wanted him to blow dry and flat iron. He rolled with it and did an excellent job. No damage or anything.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2015)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Do you feel like like steaming helps contribute to your retention? Is the conditioning different than deep conditioning with a hooded dryer?
> 
> I'm debating on buying a steamer but it seems like I don't hear as much hype about them these days.



@Bunnyhaslonghair I love love love wait did I mention LOVE my steamer. LOL It's so relaxing and always make me feel like I'm in a spa. I prefer the moist heat of a steamer versus the dry heat of a hooded dryer. I love that it not only infuse moisture in my hair, but it feels like it's opening up the follicles in my scalp. I'd highly recommend investing in one. I don't think you NEED it to aid in retention, but it is definitely a nice treat.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

toaster said:


> The last time I had my hair straightened I had it done at Ulta. I loved it! The results are in my avatar. I walked in the day before with my hair in a twist out and asked for an appointment with someone that could straighten my hair. I let the stylist know that I would be coming in with washed and de tangled hair, and wanted him to blow dry and flat iron. He rolled with it and did an excellent job. No damage or anything.


Thanks for that. I will check it out. I may just try them for a blow dry to see how that goes.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 7, 2015)

cocosweet said:


> I am officially bowing out of this challenge. I am about to get a haircut in a few days and start over. Lol.
> 
> I'll cheer y'all on though.



Why are you starting over?  Do you have damage?  What's going on?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 7, 2015)

Lol thank you ladies! Lol! Yea I was very bad. 

I finished detangling, washing and deep conditioning with Joico. My hair feels really goooooooood! But I will have to wait until it air dries to see if the moisture stayed in or if it evaporated into thin air. Sigh.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 7, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> Why are you starting over?  Do you have damage?  *What's going on?*


Several things:

I'm bored out of my mind with my hair.
I no longer enjoy doing it which has led to me doing the bare minimum and incurring splits and breakage because of it. 

I want my hair to be fun again.
I no longer want my hair to be merely presentable, I want it _laid._
I finally found a stylist I trust enough to let in my hair.
I should say that for me, starting over means cutting back to either SL or APL. I'm leaning towards layered APL.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

cocosweet said:


> Several things:
> 
> I'm bored out of my mind with my hair.
> I no longer enjoy doing it which has led to me doing the bare minimum and incurring splits and breakage because of it.
> ...



I hope you don't go less than APL. At least give yourself the option to bun and do a quick updo. It's fun to be short for a minute but it really can reduce your options.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes! Yes! Yes to Joico! This is my new product line! I woke up around 4am to detangle and omgeeeee! Feels like really fluffy juicy cotton balls! I'm in awe.

@lulu97 what leave-ins and moisturizers do you use? And to any other ladies that use Joico as well.  

Biolage has a leave in and a mask. Does Biolage give the same results as Joico?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 8, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> See that's the beautiful thing about learning how to style your hair when it's short. As your hair grows so do you. I've learned how to adjust with each new length. For example: At the crown, my hair reaches way past my arms length when I stretch it to roll. So I have to lean my arms to the side, roll a few times, then bring it back straight up before I roll the rest of the hair on the roller. It's quite a funny sight  but hey it works. lol
> 
> I dry under my professional dryer for one hour then allow the rollers to cool for an additional hour (or until I go to bed) This is what gives the curls their staying power. However, I usually don't roller set to wear the curls. I set for the stretch and smoothness...so it's more like a base to transition to a different style. I finger comb the curls out with argan oil, place my hair in one big bantu top knot bun like thingy and that's how it will stay. When I take it down, it looks like my profile picture.


Rolling products please? Are you just using water? What are you doing?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 8, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz @luckiestdestiny

My favorite roller setting combo:
Chi Keratin (the gold packaging not the red one) plus MoroccanOil serum.



This combo always give me light, flowy, soft & non-weighed down hair. It's the perfect amount of strength, Moisture & slip. Plus using lighter products keeps my drying time in the 1 hour range.

I also love the It's a 10 leave in for when I wanna switch things up but I do love the Chi Keratin more.

I put my products on first (in the same 4 sections I use to wash) then spray with a water bottle as I roll.

Edited to add:
To maintain my sets:
I only use my Argan/Rosehip seed oil mix for the few days after a fresh set. Around day 3 or 4, I'll moisturize with Camille Rose Moisture Milk. If I want to do a protective style (my fav is 2 twisted ponytails wrapped around each other) I'll use the Camille Rose Aloe whipped butter gel after moisturizing.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 8, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes to Joico! This is my new product line! I woke up around 4am to detangle and omgeeeee! Feels like really fluffy juicy cotton balls! I'm in awe.
> 
> @lulu97 what leave-ins and moisturizers do you use? And to any other ladies that use Joico as well.
> 
> Biolage has a leave in and a mask. Does Biolage give the same results as Joico?



I'm so glad you love the Joico! Win Win Win.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 8, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I'm so glad you love the Joico! Win Win Win.



Oh yes! That's some good stuff! 
Now Off to google Camille Rose Moisture Milk


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi ladies just popped in to ask a few questions since you've achieved such great lengths with your hair. How and when do you detangle your hair? I'm asking because mine was a bit like yours @pre_medicalrulz before I washed it and it only became a tangled mess which was matted at the roots afterwards. I lost so much hair trying to untangle it and now my ends are see-through.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 8, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Hi ladies just popped in to ask a few questions since you've achieved such great lengths with your hair. How and when do you detangle your hair? I'm asking because mine was a bit like yours @pre_medicalrulz before I washed it and it only became a tangled mess which was matted at the roots afterwards. I lost so much hair trying to untangle it and now my ends are see-through.



Oh nooooo! I detangle on dry hair with my fingers first. Because if my hair is wet the hair will stick and become worst. I simply pull the strands (apart) up from the tip (if that makes sense) all the way to the root. It comes apart easy this way. The strands just let go of each other. Then I put a dime size of conditioner on each piece and use a wide tooth comb. Wash. DC. Air dry at 90% then repeat. Fingers first. Then wide tooth comb. I don't add oil or leave in until after I detangle with a comb this round because the same thing happens; my hair will wrap itself around each other for no reason. I hope this made sense. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok so the Camille Rose may do more damage for me because I don't have curly hair. Sigh. My hair strands will stick to each other if I use this. I will go with the chi keratin.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 8, 2015)

I've always wanted Marshmallow Fireside but it's always sold out. Black Tie and Snowflakes and Spruce look very promising. I'm not into super sweet scented candles, if they're sweet, there has to be another note to balance it out. One of my goals is to have a beauty room and fill it with the same aromatherapy things, @lulu97.

I do that too, @pre_medicalrulz. I always wait until my hair is matted before washing it and regret it. How did you get the tangles out? (<< Nevermind, just saw your post.) Did you pre-poo with the Joico Moisture Recovery products? I've heard so many good things about that line but never tried it, since you've tried it, can you see it being a holy grail product? I wish we had an Ulta here in Toronto, I hear they always have sales.

Aw sad to see you leave the challenge, please continue to update us though, especially when you get your haircut, @cocosweet.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 8, 2015)

**UPDATE**:

So I did my hair a couple of days ago, a little earlier than I wanted to, my aim was for the mid/end of December but I got a little anxious and cheated by touching up early.  Next year, I’ll try to stick to a definite time-frames for touch-ups and just wait before relaxing my hair.

*Good News*:

Right now I’m really loving my hair, it STILL doesn’t feel long but it feels like the longer side of medium length or the very short side of long.  To be accurate though, it’s a bit passed WL, maybe WHIP? Anyway, hair-anorexia is soooooo real and it doesn’t get better for a long time.  I think I’ll need to see my hair at TBL for me to feel like it’s long, but I'm starting to think it'll never feel long.  Anyway, I'm optimistic that I can get to HL by the end of 2016.

*Bad News*:

I had a little setback around my edges but I’m going to try my best to baby and take care of my hair better so that sensitive area can grow back and not suffer. The front part of my edges usually can respond to treatment pretty easily and usually grows out to the same length of my hair. The back is the _real_ problem area. Despite all of this, part of my nape is REALLY growing back, so proud I finally got at least part of that area to respond to my nurturing. I guess there can be good news within the bad, and regardless of the negatives, I'm really loving my hair journey right now. 

*Plans*:

• I think I’m on a personal no cutting challenge for a bit. If I see a split or knot, I will cut it out but for the most part for right now, I’m going to leave my hair alone. This can change at anytime though, not sure how long I’ll keep this up. I do need a cut but I’ll wait it out.
• I’ll be applying tons of conditioner, serum, and prayer (yes, prayer) over my whole hairline to get it to be able to be a little stronger and grow back again; I’ll also be babying the growing part of my nape so that it can catch up to the rest of my hair.
• Going to keep it simple with vitamins, sticking to a multivitamin, biotin, and New Nordic Hair Volume. I’ll try my best to drink carrot juice and/or kale juice 3x-4x/week.
• Keeping my hair detangled and upping my washing a bit more. If I find myself bunning dirty hair more than 2x, I will be washing it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 8, 2015)

@Aireen
I had no idea you lived in Toronto. 

No I didn't prepoo with it. I used my left over conditioner (nexxus) to soften the strands when using a comb. It's not hard at all. Just time consuming.  And yes yes yes the Joico is here to stay. My hair and NG are both still soft and fluffy. It can't go into a ponytail though. Too huge. It's like my strands are swollen. Lol


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm being so lazy and don't want to wash my hair so I had to come in here and remind myself of my goals. About to get off my butt and go wash it now.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 8, 2015)

So today is Day 27 of me taking the Mielle Organics vitamins. And so far this is my progress  I'm actually quite pleased bc I'm FINALLY past my waist!!

I have 2 more bottles to go after I finish this one!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 9, 2015)

Okay, yes it makes sense, I see I've been doing a few things wrong. Will adjust my routine then. Thanks @pre_medicalrulz.


pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh nooooo! I detangle on dry hair with my fingers first. Because if my hair is wet the hair will stick and become worst. I simply pull the strands (apart) up from the tip (if that makes sense) all the way to the root. It comes apart easy this way. The strands just let go of each other. Then I put a dime size of conditioner on each piece and use a wide tooth comb. Wash. DC. Air dry at 90% then repeat. Fingers first. Then wide tooth comb. I don't add oil or leave in until after I detangle with a comb this round because the same thing happens; my hair will wrap itself around each other for no reason. I hope this made sense. Lol


----------



## Aireen (Dec 9, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @Aireen
> I had no idea you lived in Toronto.
> 
> No I didn't prepoo with it. I used my left over conditioner (nexxus) to soften the strands when using a comb. It's not hard at all. Just time consuming.  And yes yes yes the Joico is here to stay. My hair and NG are both still soft and fluffy. It can't go into a ponytail though. Too huge. It's like my strands are swollen. Lol


Yeah I haven't really mentioned it much. I love it here but ugh, sometimes Canada doesn't have all the stuff the U.S. does and it's frustrating.

Sounds like it did a good job at infusing moisture! I'll buy it next time I see it but I have another Joico product I need to go through first. If you remember, let us know how it works on your hair over time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Hi ladies just popped in to ask a few questions since you've achieved such great lengths with your hair. How and when do you detangle your hair? I'm asking because mine was a bit like yours @pre_medicalrulz before I washed it and it only became a tangled mess which was matted at the roots afterwards. I lost so much hair trying to untangle it and now my ends are see-through.



@Fotchygirl Hey Girl Hey 
I try to not go past 4 days without detangling. Anything more is asking for trouble on my end. I separate my hair from ear to ear, bun the top then work on the bottom. I take my time and work in small sections. Massage the scalp with my fingers to spread the sebum to lubricate the roots. This helps loosen up the shed hair at the roots. Sometimes I use argan oil if my fingers don't feel oily enough from my sebum. I then moisturize the length and begin finger detangling pulling all the shed hair from the roots to the ends. Once I get to the ends, I grab my TEK detangling brush and just brush out the ends to make sure all the shed hair is out. If I don't do the last step, all those shed hairs would just be chilling at the ends like...party over here! ,  causing all kinds of knots and ssk's and we can't have that lol


----------



## Aireen (Dec 9, 2015)

Has anyone found their holy grail products? I'm pretty confident that I've found most if not all of mine. I'm still looking for a deep moisture product but I don't think I'll find it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm also still looking for a deeeeeeep daily moisturizer. I like creams but it's a catch 22 cause the creams are only good when I don't plan on wearing my hair flat ironed straight. So I would need a liquid as well. I found the liquid now I'm just in need of a cream.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Lu, you long haired ladies are soooo nice!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Has anyone found their holy grail products? I'm pretty confident that I've found most if not all of mine. I'm still looking for a deep moisture product but I don't think I'll find it.




YASSSSS Gawd....this year was the year of so many holy grail additions.

Neutral Protein Filler
Shea Moisture Jet Black color system
Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
Camille Rose Aloe whipped butter gel & Moisture Milk
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey line
Chi Keratin leave in

The search is OVA! I think the worst part of the hair journey for me has been testing and wasting money on products. My advice to anyone out there, when you find something you love and your hair loves....stick to it! Stop searching for something better if you already have something you love. Now all that's left is to give away, donate or use up those mediocre products in 2016. I think I have around 6 in a box in my garage and 5 products that I ordered on Black Friday that's already in the use up category (since I prefer my staples to be found on the ground).


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 9, 2015)

@lulu97, how are you using the CR Aloe Whipped Butter Gel.  I have some and I've never used it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97, how are you using the CR Aloe Whipped Butter Gel.  I have some and I've never used it.



@MileHighDiva I use it as a Styler or double moisturizer. Like today, I took my hair down out of a top knot bun that I've had in since wash day. I finger detangled, moisturized with watered down CR Moisture Milk then followed it up with the Aloe whipped butter gel. I then put my hair in a protective style. (2 twisted ponytails wrapped around each other) Since I know my hair will be tucked away and unbothered until Sunday, I wanted to make sure it was extra moisturized. I also wanted to be ensured that if something comes up and I need to take my hair down, it could be worn in an "out style". Hope that makes sense. So to clarify... It is a double moisturizer/soft hold Styler.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll name my favs.  I have more stuff I love but I think these are the REAL MVPs right now.

*Relaxer*:
• Optimum Multi-Mineral Reduced pH Creme Relaxer (Regular Strength)

*Shampoo*:
• OGX Intensely Invigorating Eucalyptus Mint Shampoo
• The Body Shop Ginger Scalp Care
• Motions Neutralizing Shampoo

*Conditioner*:
• Dove Pure Care Dry Oil Conditioner  
• Infusium 23 Moisture Replenisher Conditioner
• ApHogee Intensie Two Minute Keratin Reconstructor
• Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin Conditioner
• Mill Creek Botanicals Keratin Conditioner

*Mask*:
• Inebrya Ice Cream Shecare Reconstructor Mask   

*Serum*:
• Dove Pure Care Dry Oil Nourishing Treatment With African Macadamia Oil 
• L'Oreal Hair Expertise Nutri-Sleek Precious Oils
• OGX Awapuhi Ginger Dry Styling Oil

*Tools*:
• Bonbon Cheveax Hard Candy Plastic-Lined Satin Bonnet
• QT Performance Tornado Advanced Tourmaline Hair Dryer
• QT Performance Temptress Paddle Cushion Brush/Nume Paddle Brush
• Tangle Teezer
• Wide Tooth Comb
• Medium Fine-Tooth Comb
• Claw Clips

The relaxer I use is so gentle and at this point I don't have to worry about my hair falling out. I am so glad that I had that setback with my stylist. Ultimately, doing my hair at home = less money, less stress, more flexibility, more control – it's just all around 10x better than going to a salon. It was only after that incident that I was finally able to convince my mother that we should DIY our relaxers. I ONLY miss two things, feeling pampered when I'd go to a salon and getting a more thorough haircut, although, my stylist couldn't really cut so... 

The conditioner is great, I go through it quickly but it smells lovely, detangles, keeps my hair soft, and is just a dream conditioner/must-have for me. The mask is basically the same but with a bit of an edge and is the best of its kind, very few masks work for me and that one is just yummy. 

Serums tend to be the same across the board, the ingredients are almost identical regardless of the brand. Either way, I really love having the ones I do have because the price is on the low side so I can be heavy-handed, and I feel like they protect my hair from heat damage while sealing any splits.

Everything else is pretty standard. I try to use shampoos that tackle my scalp issues but also leave my hair manageable enough. The Motions and OGX shampoos are very softening though. As for tools, honestly investing in good tools and working on technique is key for salon results at home. If you do go to a hairdresser and want to start on the DIY track, observe everything they do, the products they use, and ask questions. YouTube videos can be a good resource too. Even though gurus get a lot of flack for sponsored videos, they're not all bad; I learned about Flat Iron Expects from YouTube and I can say that if I ever need another blow-dryer/flat-iron/etc., I'll most likely be buying it from there.
*
(** Note: If anyone was wondering, I don't use moisturizers or leave-ins in my hair and I don't moisturize daily, that's why I don't have anything listed for that type of category. After I blow-dry, my hair goes into bun to sleep/stay at home and I leave it down when I'm out. After 5-14 days, I'll re-do the whole process over again.)*


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 10, 2015)

@Aireen, what are you doing with a Tangle Teezer?  How are you using it?  It's not causing you mid-shaft splits etc.?  Gurl, seeing the words Tangle Teezer made me nervous.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 10, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Aireen, what are you doing with a Tangle Teezer?  How are you using it?  It's not causing you mid-shaft splits etc.?  Gurl, seeing the words Tangle Teezer made me nervous.


Nope, it doesn't cause me midshaft splits, it just detangles my hair lol. I bought it randomly because I've always wanted to try it and I love it, I have 3. I mostly use it to detangle my hair when I'm out since I keep 2 in different bags. At home, I might use it but I usually reach for a paddle brush.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2015)

@Aireen I love a nice serum too. The slip makes detangling so easy.

Sidenote: I had no clue the Body Shop had hair products. I bet they smell yummy. Have you ever tried their exfoliating body scrubs? The Shea as well as the Brazil nut is amazeballs! I was gifted some and I really want to repurchase.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 10, 2015)

Welp. My hair is done. I had an insane amount of split ends. The dusting I'd been doing throughout the year was not getting the job done. Between the hair I shed while detangling the last few nights and the shed hair today, I could build a puppy. Lengthwise, I'd say I am full shoulder length now but the crunchy ends are gone. My hair hasn't been this short in years.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 10, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> @Aireen I love a nice serum too. The slip makes detangling so easy.
> 
> Sidenote: I had no clue the Body Shop had hair products. I bet they smell yummy. Have you ever tried their exfoliating body scrubs? The Shea as well as the Brazil nut is amazeballs! I was gifted some and I really want to repurchase.


Yep! Exactly! The slip makes it easier for me to blow-dry my hair.

Yeah, they do! They've had hair products for a while but I've only tried 2, the shampoo I mentioned and this old mask they had that I'm pretty sure they discontinued. The mask wasn't that great, though the scent was Brazil Nut and did smell nice. I only happened to try the shampoo because I was desperate for something to help my scalp issues. I'd say skip their products except their shampoo if you have scalp problems. I've never tried their scrubs BUT I buy their exfoliating gloves regularly and they're a MUST HAVE HOLY GRAIL. I'm not joking, I cannot shower comfortably without them otherwise I feel dirty. It helps exfoliate all the dead cells off my skin but doesn't cause abrasions and the quality is great, love them. GET THEM IF YOU DON'T ALREADY USE THEM OR EXFOLIATE.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 10, 2015)

cocosweet said:


> Welp. My hair is done. I had an insane amount of split ends. The dusting I'd been doing throughout the year was not getting the job done. Between the hair I shed while detangling the last few nights and the shed hair today, I could build a puppy. Lengthwise, I'd say I am full shoulder length now but the crunchy ends are gone. My hair hasn't been this short in years.


Do you love the new cut or do you miss the length?


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 10, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Do you love the new cut or do you miss the length?


I kind of miss the length, but the fact that my hair is no longer crunchy and snagging on itself trumps that. My longest layers were MBL before the cut, but the ends were see through so my hair looked thinner than it should. I'm loving the volume I've regained. Right now, I'd say there are more positives than negatives. 

I can't figure out how to post pics now or I'd put up comparison shots.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 11, 2015)

cocosweet said:


> I kind of miss the length, but the fact that my hair is no longer crunchy and snagging on itself trumps that. My longest layers were MBL before the cut, but the ends were see through so my hair looked thinner than it should. I'm loving the volume I've regained. Right now, I'd say there are more positives than negatives.
> 
> I can't figure out how to post pics now or I'd put up comparison shots.


Yep, that's what I love about trims, your hair becomes instantly easier to manage because the more damaged ends aren't all over the place tangling with the rest of the hair. It's all uniform and less brittle so it won't snag/knot so much. It's good you did what you wanted to do and cut your hair, a hair journey shouldn't only be about length, you can have fun too~ I like the fullness of the hair when it's at SL.

Oh if you want to post pics, when you go to reply, you should see icons where you can put your text in bold, change font, etc. Look more to the right side of those icons and you should see a little icon that looks like a mountain landscape next to a smiley, that's what you click to upload photos.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 11, 2015)

Currently sitting with one of my protein conditioners in my hair, really needed this.


----------



## Chazz (Dec 11, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> @Aireen I think it might be easier to just show you a picture of what I picked up from the store.  They were the cheapest I've every seen ($8.50 normal price $22.50) After my coupon they ended up around $6. Most are winter candles since they are my favorite. I love the ones with Vanilla and Pine undertones.
> 
> View attachment 344747
> I totally left the store without picking up what I went there for because it was so crowded so that night I ordered online:
> ...


Girl i love candles too. But I got a speeding ticket.... So I had to pick hair product or candles...


----------



## Chazz (Dec 11, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes to Joico! This is my new product line! I woke up around 4am to detangle and omgeeeee! Feels like really fluffy juicy cotton balls! I'm in awe.
> 
> @lulu97 what leave-ins and moisturizers do you use? And to any other ladies that use Joico as well.
> 
> Biolage has a leave in and a mask. Does Biolage give the same results as Joico?


I'm not in this challenge but back when I had a relaxer. I love biolage mask. I hope this helps.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 11, 2015)

Chazz said:


> I'm not in this challenge but back when I had a relaxer. I love biolage mask. I hope this helps.



Nice!!! Thanks!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm dreading this wash tonight. I'm working with a matted mess. Don't know why I keep doing this to myself. Yes I do. No energy to tackle it before it gets in this state. My mom was telling me last night I need to cut it all off and not bother removing the matted mess. LOL I was like, not yet cause believe it or not this is not as bad as it looks. We ladies learned to unravel the worst of the worst on these forums.



Best detangler so far
Kinky curly knot today
Should melt those matted knots it's at whole foods I think target? And online


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 11, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Best detangler so far
> Kinky curly knot today
> Should melt those matted knots it's at whole foods I think target? And online



Giiiiiirl that only works with curly hair. Lol, my hair would be worst off if I wet it during that process. Sigh. I'm not as lucky. Lol


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a holy grail product line. It's Carol's Daughters Marula line. I know I've mentioned somewhere here on this board a while back, but I can't believe how good the line is. I just got through washing my hair right now (it's been a week since my last wash). I put the Marula oil on my dry hair, let it sit for like 30 mins, then washed my hair with the shampoo. What's awesome is that with this product, the best time I have found to detangle is right after the shampoo (which is different, because usually I will detangle with conditioner in my hair) No. Just under the running water, my fingers easily glide through the hair (and I only detangle in 2 sections, so it's a lot of hair). Then I rake the conditioner in, proceed with the rest of shower, rinse it out. Voile . It is soooooooo easy. I can't believe it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2015)

Dee Raven said:


> I have a holy grail product line. It's Carol's Daughters Marula line. I know I've mentioned somewhere here on this board a while back, but I can't believe how good the line is. I just got through washing my hair right now (it's been a week since my last wash). I put the Marula oil on my dry hair, let it sit for like 30 mins, then washed my hair with the shampoo. What's awesome is that with this product, the best time I have found to detangle is right after the shampoo (which is different, because usually I will detangle with conditioner in my hair) No. Just under the running water, my fingers easily glide through the hair (and I only detangle in 2 sections, so it's a lot of hair). Then I rake the conditioner in, proceed with the rest of shower, rinse it out. Voile . It is soooooooo easy. I can't believe it.


That's good to know. I'm always looking for a good and gentle shampoo.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 13, 2015)

Ever just daydream about reaching your hair goals? 

I believe I will make it to Hip Length by February. Maybe late February early March. 

I believe the vitamins I've been taking gave me that "jolt" to get my hair to start growing longer. That along with keeping my regimen consistent and less stress. So if I keep it up, I'll reach my goal in NO time! I only need about 2-3 inches to be Hip length!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 13, 2015)

I relaxed my hair today and decided to implement my Joico products again. WHY AM I JUST FINDING THIS DELICIOUS PRODUCT LINE?!?!? I hate myself. My relaxer has never been this quick and easy. The moisture is on overload right now. YAAASSSS!! I added a protein treatment for a lil balance but my goodness this stuff is so good!! SHOUT OUT TO THE LADIES THAT PUT ME ON NOTICE ABOUT THE TREATMENT BALM!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been eyeing this Infusium 23  Moisturizing Leave-In Treatment. I'm debating whether to use it after my deep conditioning. I would like to start using leave-ins.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 13, 2015)

So i measured my hair just now. Being that I'm personally going by measuring from the hairline back as my way of tracking growth, that is what I'm using...


Last month I started at 27.5 inches, I just measured today and after 30 days I am at 29 inches. I even measured it twice to be sure!! Yay!


I'm trying to get to 31 or even 32 inches. Almost there!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 14, 2015)

Haven't really posted here since I joined the challenge, I almost feel like an imposter  because I'm not quite at waist length but here goes....

I continue to enjoy my hair and these loose twists! When freshly done or steamed and worn down they don't look like twists but more like a twist out or wash n go because they are so small and full of body. Their size allows me to treat my hair like it's not in twists at all, but without the full shrinkage and tangling issues. 

Tonight I let it steam down in the shower and when I got out, I was like - ok, I need to find somewhere to go because my hair is looking fly  . Gave myself a nice scalp massage then applied some Bekura Tonga Mousse Opulent Hair Creme, played in it for a minute, lol, then put it in a French braid. Probably won't need to touch it again until Wednesday night. 

As the year comes to a close I'm anxious to do a length check but I'm holding out until the very last week...should be able to sneak in 1/4 inch of growth between now and then if I can let it be. Besides, for the past few months I've been checking way too often  it's such a bad habit. I've put myself in length check timeout  . When the times comes I'll do a search and destroy session as well to start the new year right.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 14, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Ever just daydream about reaching your hair goals?
> 
> I believe I will make it to Hip Length by February. Maybe late February early March.


I once had a dream my hair was to my bum... then I woke up.  Haha, I try to imagine it from time to time but not obsessively. I honestly can't wait until my hair is HL-TBL, I'll feel more comfortable doing various styles and trimming a little bit more off the ends because it'll still be very long.

Ahhh lucky! I'm happy that you seem to be growing your hair out quickly! I think I have around 5 inches to go for HL-TBL so that's going to be around the end of the year. Honestly, I'd love to be there by April though.



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've been eyeing this Infusium 23  Moisturizing Leave-In Treatment. I'm debating whether to use it after my deep conditioning. I would like to start using leave-ins.



I've heard a lot of people rave about that product, it'll be a good start if you want to try leave-ins since it seems to be a well liked product.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm at work today thinking this Joico has this braidout huge and luscious!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 16, 2015)

Uploading pics is a hassle all of a sudden. Good grief.


----------



## snoop (Dec 16, 2015)

@Aireen

I'm ready to join!  I’m currently MBL and have joined the WL challenge for 2016.  However, I think that I have a shot at HL or even TBL by the end of next year.  I’ll update with a starting picture in the next week or two – my final picture for the MBL challenge will be the starting pic for this challenge.

*Details:*

*• Current length:*  MBL
*• Regimen:  *
Clay wash or shampoo wash weekly -- shampoo wash on days where I do protein treatments. 
Protein treatments monthly starting in 2016.
Water rinse 1-2+ times in between washes.
Spritz with Giovanni Direct Leave-In+water and moisturize daily.
Keep hair in protective style 95% of the time.​*• Exact goal length:  *TBL
*• Exact goal date: * Feb 2017
*• Tools + plans to help reach final goal:  *Sticking to my regimen
*• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved:  *Start cutting back layers to achieve a fuller hemline.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Haven't really posted here since I joined the challenge, I almost feel like an imposter  because I'm not quite at waist length but here goes....
> 
> I continue to enjoy my hair and these loose twists! When freshly done or steamed and worn down they don't look like twists but more like a twist out or wash n go because they are so small and full of body. Their size allows me to treat my hair like it's not in twists at all, but without the full shrinkage and tangling issues.
> 
> ...


I would love to see some pictures of your loose twist.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm at work today thinking this Joico has this braidout huge and luscious!!
> View attachment 345539


It is luscious.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I would love to see some pictures of your loose twist.



@faithVA 

Just took some for ya. I tried to get different angles so you can see how they kinda take on the texture of my hair and really don't look like twists...at least to me. This is after steaming this evening in the shower so they're extra full. I applied some Bekura Tonga Mousse to the length and ends. 

This is the most shrinkage I'll get and its because of the steam. When they are freshly done they hang longer and almost (not quite! ) look like a kinky blowout.   

How they're done: twist 3x at the root tight, roughly 10x loosely no matter the length of hair down till about the last 2-3 inches, then twist tight again 5-7x. Occasionally one or 2 will come unraveled but for some reason the stretch and curl pattern that was achieved stays intact. 

Twisting more at the root puts me at risk for extra tangles or matting, twisting more in the length makes it look like twists and isn't as full, twisting more at the ends makes them harder to take down

  
.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 16, 2015)

One other note, if I keep them in one or two twisted buns for a day after they're freshly done when I take it them down the result is something that kinda (not quite! Lol) looks like locs. When people see it they love it but then wonder what they are


----------



## Chazz (Dec 17, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Just took some for ya. I tried to get different angles so you can see how they kinda take on the texture of my hair and really don't look like twists...at least to me. This is after steaming this evening in the shower so they're extra full. I applied some Bekura Tonga Mousse to the length and ends.
> 
> ...


Your hair is gorgeous .


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks!  @Chazz


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Just took some for ya. I tried to get different angles so you can see how they kinda take on the texture of my hair and really don't look like twists...at least to me. This is after steaming this evening in the shower so they're extra full. I applied some Bekura Tonga Mousse to the length and ends.
> 
> ...


That is amazingly beautiful. They don't look like twist at all.

Thank you for the pics. I don't think I could have imagined that at all. Even after seeing it I'm not sure what I saw.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That is amazingly beautiful. They don't look like twist at all.
> 
> Thank you for the pics. I don't think I could have imagined that at all. Even after seeing it I'm not sure what I saw.



Thanks @faithVA ! Yeah it's really interesting how that twisting technique results in an unexpected in-between all things look, lol!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 17, 2015)

There are soooo many beautiful heads of hair in this thread!!  I have been watching this thread all year and read just about every post from the previous challenge.  I aspire to be where you ladies are, I am hoping to join this challenge at the top of the 2nd quarter of 2016, once I hit waist.

I have debated about asking a question in here because I am not a participant.  After going back and forth about it, I figured it would be wise to get game from ladies who have been where I am now.

I am at MBL.  I am 2.75 inches from waist.  I have kinky, fine hair and typically protective style.  Because of my length, I get SSKs every now and then.  I think the longer my hair gets, the more I will have the issue.

I deep condition every time I wash, which is typically twice a week and I two-step protein monthly.  I dust quarterly, if needed.

Now that I am at this length, I have been curious about whether it would be wise to blow dry my hair on warm/cool setting after each wash/deep condition.

My rationale behind this is it would (more than likely) prevent me from getting the knots at the end of my hair that I typically get after two strand twisting on wet hair.  It would also be nice to have more stretched out hair to style with ...

My fear is messing up my progress with length retention (i.e., drying my hair out with the appliance.)  I would roller set but by the time I get home from work and all of that, it would be well into the eleven o'clock hour before my hair finished setting.

Any recommendations?  Please help a sista out!!!

Thank y'all in advance and I will see you in '16!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 17, 2015)

Awww you shouldn't feel shy about asking questions here! 

As far as blowdrying, I would advise to use a cool setting. Only bc blowdrying could dry out your ends and cause splitting if you're not careful. Try to keep as much moisture in your strands as possible!




NaturalfienD said:


> There are soooo many beautiful heads of hair in this thread!!  I have been watching this thread all year and read just about every post from the previous challenge.  I aspire to be where you ladies are, I am hoping to join this challenge at the top of the 2nd quarter of 2016, once I hit waist.
> 
> I have debated about asking a question in here because I am not a participant.  After going back and forth about it, I figured it would be wise to get game from ladies who have been where I am now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aireen (Dec 17, 2015)

Planning to do another clarify + protein treatment today or tomorrow. Ugh... I so want to be at TBL already! I want to feel comfortable trimming my hair a good 2 inches without worrying about if it still looks/feels long. 

Thanks for updating us, @caliscurls! Don't feel like an imposter, better to update late than never~ Lovely pics btw! You too, @pre_medicalrulz.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 17, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz  and @caliscurls 
Wow luscious waves and curls 
#curlsonfleek
PMR 
that hair actually makes me think about relaxing. Shhhh! Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 17, 2015)

I need to get over the WL hump I'm not full WL yet because my hair grows naturally in layers I'm not cutting back to MBL desert because that's counter productive at this close stage. So I'm upping my PS and oiling like crazy like very day my hairs on LOC mist, oil, and butter, scalp massages every other night. I'm on a mission I'm not playing with this hair anymore. Shrinkage Ssks splits shedding you've been warned !!!

HL is not far from WL for me so once I've won that territory I'm hoping to breeze into HL and beyond. Any tips ladies ? I need some turbo growth ideas.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucia said:


> I need to get over the WL hump I'm not full WL yet because my hair grows naturally in layers I'm not cutting back to MBL desert because that's counter productive at this close stage. So I'm upping my PS and oiling like crazy like very day my hairs on LOC mist, oil, and butter, scalp massages every other night. I'm on a mission I'm not playing with this hair anymore. Shrinkage Ssks splits shedding you've been warned !!!
> 
> HL is not far from WL for me so once I've won that territory I'm hoping to breeze into HL and beyond. Any tips ladies ? I need some turbo growth ideas.



Co-washing!! 

And not with these newfangled products labeled as "cowashes"...they need to be called cleansing conditioners.......yes, it bothers me! Lol!

But anyway...I mean with a real conditioner. That has been the main thing besides bunning that helps me retain length. Cowashing almost daily and bunning it up after moisturizing and sealing


----------



## Lucia (Dec 17, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Co-washing!!
> 
> And not with these newfangled products labeled as "cowashes"...they need to be called cleansing conditioners.......yes, it bothers me! Lol!
> 
> But anyway...I mean with a real conditioner. That has been the main thing besides bunning that helps me retain length. Cowashing almost daily and bunning it up after moisturizing and sealing



I can do every 3 days max because I live 5 miles from the Arctic circle (not really) it just feels that cold sometimes.  But I need to buy a big bottle of Giovanni conditioner I saw 1 L somewhere cause these 8oz are not going to cut it you know.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucia said:


> I can do every 3 days max because I love 5 miles from the Arctic circle (not really) it just feels that cold sometimes.  But I need to buy a big bottle of Giovanni conditioner I saw 1 L somewhere cause these 8oz are not going to cut it.



I seriously do not even look at 8oz bottles of conditioner anymore lol! If it's not at least 12 or 16oz...it's a waste of time.  Lol! Everything at this length has to be jumbo!

I'll only do 8oz if I'm trying something new...but itty bitty bottles are good for only 1-2 uses for me.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> I seriously do not even look at 8oz bottles of conditioner anymore lol! If it's not at least 12 or 16oz...it's a waste of time.  Lol! Everything at this length has to be jumbo!
> 
> I'll only do 8oz if I'm trying something new...but itty bitty bottles are good for only 1-2 uses for me.



This is how I am now too and why I hate Jessicurls sales last month were only on 8oz bottles. There's no reason to bother with that size anymore. I'm going 16oz or bigger when I re-stock.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2015)

I haaaaaaaatttte using heat from a flat iron or curling iron, especially the latter. Used my curling iron yesterday and I LOVE the results but my hair feels dry + crunchy and smells so burnt.  Honestly, blow dryer heat is not as bad on my hair, I walk away with flowy hair that smells good and actually feels like hair, not hay. Definitely doing a protein treatment before I go out today, was thinking of skipping to save time but my hair needs it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2015)

Funny story.....

I was complimented and insulted on my hair today by the same girl. 

I was minding my own business shopping at the mall when a group of black girls walked over to me. One of them...I'm guessing the leader  told me my hair was so pretty and asked if I had Brazilian or Indian hair installed. I was truly confused as my hair was in a basic ahhhh ponytail. I mean it is swanging from a flatiron I did a few days ago and it's sitting at my waist  yet it is STILL in a basic looking ponytail 

I guess she didn't believe me when I told her it was my own hair because when she walked away my son overheard her telling the other girls I was lying. She said "she know good and well she got bout 5 packs of hair in her head cause black people hair doesn't grow that long 

Then the same lil chick asked my son for his phone number


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 19, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Funny story.....
> 
> I was complimented and insulted on my hair today by the same girl.
> 
> ...




LOL!!! WOW what!!!?? 

People are so petty!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm feeling like hip length is just a dream for me smh. I need to get my life together because I know my bad/lazy habits are the reason my hair is not reaching its full growth potential. I think I'm just going to wig it all of 2016 and really work on my eating habits and water consumption oh and exercise.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 20, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Funny story.....
> 
> I was complimented and insulted on my hair today by the same girl.
> 
> ...






Trifling! 
I hope your son turned her down 
Really smooth move insulting a guy's mother and then expecting him to go out with you anyways she's rude and not too bright either.


----------



## KurleeK5 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey I'm super late but I want to join!!!! 

Current length: bsl/ Mbl-- they are about the same for me

• Regimen: I haven't been good at keeping one, but wash weekly with creme of nature or suave Moroccan infusion using color applicator bottle, oil rinse with castor oil, condition with suave Moroccan or creme of nature, leave in with Giovanni direct and spray mane n tail leave in - deal with castor, braid and roll ends then dry under hooded dryer (in winter)

Co wash 2x per week using same conditioners- alternating and following same leave in 

PS with a low or high bun with ends baggies and tucked under, blow dried in a braid, or braid out

• Exact goal length: HL
• Exact goal date: 12/16
• Tools + plans to help reach final goal:
Hooded dryer, perm rollers, wide tooth comb, denman brush
• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved:
Same routine minus PS as much, hair blow dried and styled


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 20, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Trifling!
> I hope your son turned her down
> Really smooth move insulting a guy's mother and then expecting him to go out with you anyways she's rude and not too bright either.




Lol! He said he hit her with a "nah I'm good".


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 20, 2015)

Ladies, I have really been enjoying my hair straight. I mean, I've been brushing it with my TEK brush at least 2 times a day. It feels so good to be able to run a comb/brush through my hair without snagging. Now that I've reached and surpassed my goal length, I really plan on enjoying this ride. I'm going to flat iron once a month from December to May. Wear it straight for 2 weeks, then let it rest for 2 weeks....so 6 times a year total on low heat with my FHI platform flat iron (330 degrees) Still will be roller setting every wash though...my hair can't take a blow fryer. A girl's gotta know her limits . I honestly no longer feel I'm on a hair journey... just taking care of my hair. No more length checking, taking billions of pictures...I just feel free.  Of course, I'll still be in here chatting it up with everyone and rooting you all along!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 20, 2015)

@lulu97


----------



## KurleeK5 (Dec 20, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Ladies, I have really been enjoying my hair straight. I mean, I've been brushing it with my TEK brush at least 2 times a day. It feels so good to be able to run a comb/brush through my hair without snagging. Now that I've reached and surpassed my goal length, I really plan on enjoying this ride. I'm going to flat iron once a month from December to May. Wear it straight for 2 weeks, then let it rest for 2 weeks....so 6 times a year total on low heat with my FHI platform flat iron (330 degrees) Still will be roller setting every wash though...my hair can't take a blow fryer. A girl's gotta know her limits . I honestly no longer feel I'm on a hair journey... just taking care of my hair. No more length checking, taking billions of pictures...I just feel free.  Of course, I'll still be in here chatting it up with everyone and rooting you all along!




I'm sure you posted already, but what did you do to reach your goal?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 20, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Ladies, I have really been enjoying my hair straight. I mean, I've been brushing it with my TEK brush at least 2 times a day. It feels so good to be able to run a comb/brush through my hair without snagging. Now that I've reached and surpassed my goal length, I really plan on enjoying this ride. I'm going to flat iron once a month from December to May. Wear it straight for 2 weeks, then let it rest for 2 weeks....so 6 times a year total on low heat with my FHI platform flat iron (330 degrees) Still will be roller setting every wash though...my hair can't take a blow fryer. A girl's gotta know her limits . I honestly no longer feel I'm on a hair journey... just taking care of my hair. No more length checking, taking billions of pictures...I just feel free.  Of course, I'll still be in here chatting it up with everyone and rooting you all along!



Congrats 

@lulu97 
Enjoy that gorgeous hair hopefully I'll be joining you soon in maintenance land. 
You're HL ???


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 20, 2015)

KurleeK5 said:


> I'm sure you posted already, but what did you do to reach your goal?



@KurleeK5 Hi pretty Lady and welcome to the challenge. I credit my progress to deep conditioning and roller setting. If I don't have time to do both on wash day then I won't even get started. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 20, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Congrats
> 
> @lulu97
> Enjoy that gorgeous hair hopefully I'll be joining you soon in maintenance land.
> You're HL ???



@Lucia  I was a little past TBL before cutting back to hip about a month ago. I wont go past TBL again...just didn't feel right to feel my hair in my crack a lackin area and to be able to sit on my hair. I'll just keep maintaining between hip and tailbone. It seems to be my sweet spot. Plus maintaining a certain length keep those ends thick and lush.

Edited to add: My husband is the one that claimed I was past tailbone length....but to me it was only the tail...you know the hair that grows in that V shape. I personally don't like claiming a length unless the bulk of my hair is there and to me I was at exactly TBL.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 20, 2015)

@lulu97 Ma'am I'm trying to catch up to you!

That's the hair life I'm trying to live! 

I now have one strand touching hip length! Not claiming anything yet! But I'm excited!!

I've been keeping up with my regimen and vitamins.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 21, 2015)

@lulu97 CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 21, 2015)

@LuLu congrats! I like how you're planning to really enjoy your hair now and how you know your length limits.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 21, 2015)

Colored, did a protein treatment and deep conditioned my hair last night then put it in two big braids to dry overnight. It's still damp for the most part so I only added a little moisturizer and sealed the very ends and edges (i.e. dry parts).

2 thing I noticed today:
Using cold water as my final rinse on wash day always  leaves my hair with an exception shine. Shocks the crap out me when that cold water hits my scalp, lol, but it's worth it. 

I've gotten in to the habit of applying product only after my hair is dry. I started doing it so that it wouldn't take 2- 3 days for it to dry and now that I've been doing it a while I've noticed my hair just feels better if I let it dry first before adding anything. 

Will be in a French braid until the twists can be redone...probably Wednesday. Will do a search and destroy as well...so its going to be a long session


----------



## Lucia (Dec 21, 2015)

@caliscurls

It's cold where I am and I don't like sleeping with a wet head.

I squeeze most of the water out of my hair with a soft t shirt I leave it damp most.
After air drying in braids for 30m I've started using my diffuser only on my scalp to help dry my hair faster by morning my hairs almost dry.
I'm still working on getting my hair completely dry by next day I might have to use less product just oil maybe to speed that up. And then add cream later when it's dry. But the point of LOC is trap that moisture in and it's been working that way except my braids are still very damp in the morning
???


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 21, 2015)

@Lucia Thanks for the tip! I might have to try diffusing to speed it up next time I have to wash at night. I dry until damp in pillow cases twisted up turban style for about 30 min (a fresh one is used every 15 min   ) Most of the time I try to do my hair in the morning or early afternoon so it's completely dry the next day.

I think the protein treatments I've been doing have allowed me to air dry completely without product and have soft hair. Well it's not completely without product.... a little bit of the moisture conditioner is left in during the final rinse, I'm sure that probably helps.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks Ladies for all the love and support. 


I could have went much longer with my straight hair but I wanted a fresh roller set for Christmas so I'm giving my hair the works today.

Last night I did a hot oil scalp treatment with grapeseed, Argan & rosehip seed oil. Massaged my scalp really well. Winter and spring is my dry scalp season so I tend to show it extra love. I had leftover warm oil after the massage so I added conditioner, silk amino acids and slathered my hair in it for a deep condition overnight pre-poo. Woke up this morning to my curlies pushing through and waving at me like woah. lol

 

I'll be clarifying, protein treating, moisture DC and roller setting today. Pulling out all the stops since I just came out of a heat pass plus I'll be coloring on my next wash day. I wont use heat again until the end of next month to give me extra time to pamper and love on my hair. Next heat pass, I'll turn the heat down to 320 and do 1 pass instead of 2. My goal is to get it down to 300 so I'll reduce it by 10 degrees every month until I reach that. I'm not taking any chances with heat damage.

I'll be traveling tomorrow and out of town for the holidays so just in case I don't get the chance to come back in the thread....Merry Christmas and for all those traveling like me, I'll send a special prayer up for travel mercy.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 24, 2015)

Beautiful curls @LuLu


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 24, 2015)

Realized yesterday that I haven't been very accurate in the past with length checks. Normally I eyeball it while looking at my back and always in the same shirt. 

Yesterday I put a band around what I found to be my "real" waist   and determined that I'm almost exactly an inch away. 

Going to try not to check again until late Feb/early March. 

In other news, redid my hair yesterday for the holiday. Let's get this party started


----------



## Aireen (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, ladies! I hope you eat a lot of good food today, enjoy some quality time with family and friends, maybe open some lovely pressiesssss, and have a very happy holiday season!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 25, 2015)

Trimmed my hair yesterday after having a lot of breakage from using a curling wand on my hair, I think I'm leaving those heat tools alone for a bit. I guess my no-trim is over... it lasted a good couple of months though. My ends feel so much better and I realize I just CANNOT stand straggly ends; I much rather dust my hair as it grows. For now, I guess I'm going to trim the ends for maintenance all throughout 2016 and progress a little slower – which is fine with me because I like the feeling of ends that are uniform, much less harder to work with overall.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2015)

How are my fellow hipsters and aspiring hipsters wearing your hair for New Years? I'm thinking of maybe doing some flexi rod curls on my previously roller set hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 30, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> How are my fellow hipsters and aspiring hipsters wearing your hair for New Years? I'm thinking of maybe doing some flexi rod curls on my previously roller set hair.



A bun...I don't have any real plans. Going out on New Years gives me anxiety. :-O


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 30, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> How are my fellow hipsters and aspiring hipsters wearing your hair for New Years? I'm thinking of maybe doing some flexi rod curls on my previously roller set hair.



Either half up half down or a bun with a really nice clip. Wore it down quite a bit last week now I'm feeling it needs to go into hiding, lol


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 30, 2015)

I just ordered the barrel size curlformers, so I will be putting them in tonight and hopefully it will turn out nice. I need to go watch some youtube videos to prepare.


----------



## Beachy (Dec 30, 2015)

Dee Raven said:


> I just ordered the barrel size curlformers, so I will be putting them in tonight and hopefully it will turn out nice. I need to go watch some youtube videos to prepare.



I ordered a couple of sets of those on Black Friday but I probably won't use them until the springtime. I would love to know what you will use to set them and please share a pic of the finished product....I already know it is going to be fabulous!!!


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 30, 2015)

Beachy said:


> I ordered a couple of sets of those on Black Friday but I probably won't use them until the springtime. I would love to know what you will use to set them and please share a pic of the finished product....I already know it is going to be fabulous!!!


Will do. Hopefully the results will be inspiring.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm loving the term "Hipster" tho 

I'm SO excited! Like yall don't even know how excited I am about this!

My excitement is unhealthy right now!

I'm hoping that my hair will be Hip length for my birthday next month. I am THAT...CLOSE!

I think I want to try using an in styler after blowdrying it straight-ish. My hair does not get pin straight with a blowdryer, I wish it could lol

But I figure the in styler would be quicker than a regular flat iron with the comb chase method. And could give me some curlage with the barrel 

But idk. 

I've been working so hard on retaining length these few months, since September is when I really started focusing. It's so nice to see it working out for me.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2015)

Dee Raven said:


> I just ordered the barrel size curlformers, so I will be putting them in tonight and hopefully it will turn out nice. I need to go watch some youtube videos to prepare.


Isn't your hair longer than the curlformers? How many do you use?


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 31, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Isn't your hair longer than the curlformers? How many do you use?



Funny you should mention that because it was a problem before. But now curlformers come in extra long (24") and super long (27", for the middle size only). I got the extra long and there is only one section of my hair that will be a little bit longer. So what I do is stretch out the curlformer once I've slipped my hair through so that the hair can shrink inside the tube until it all fits. The rest of my hair is right within the range. 

What I've done before is used two curlformers on a section, a shorter one and a long one. It does look a little bit odd because there will be a part that's not uniform, but if you fluff it out afterwards it's not that noticeable.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2015)

Dee Raven said:


> Funny you should mention that because it was a problem before. But now curlformers come in extra long (24") and super long (27", for the middle size only). I got the extra long and there is only one section of my hair that will be a little bit longer. So what I do is stretch out the curlformer once I've slipped my hair through so that the hair can shrink inside the tube until it all fits. The rest of my hair is right within the range.
> 
> What I've done before is used two curlformers on a section, a shorter one and a long one. It does look a little bit odd because there will be a part that's not uniform, but if you fluff it out afterwards it's not that noticeable.


Interesting. This is good to know. I have a long time to go before I outgrow my curlformers.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 31, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Interesting. This is good to know. I have a long time to go before I outgrow my curlformers.


So while I was doing my youtube "research" for the curlformers, I found one by teaundra where she puts rollers on the left over hair. It comes out without the weird dent, so I think that is a better option.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2015)

Dee Raven said:


> So while I was doing my youtube "research" for the curlformers, I found one by teaundra where she puts rollers on the left over hair. It comes out without the weird dent, so I think that is a better option.


That makes sense.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 31, 2015)

So I just ordered this stupid brush 

I kept eyeballing it and eyeballing it...finally gave in. 

I hope I can get it to work! There's a 10 day return policy so...yeah lol

I got the limited edition color apple green.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 1, 2016)

Well here are the results from yesterday and the barrel curlformers. I loooooooved the results. I used 16 curlformers (I got the glam pack). I had a leave in and a foaming setting lotion in my hair.  And I sat under the dryer  (high heat, low speed) for 1 hour and 45 minutes. The style didn't make it to today, so I need to find a product with a stronger hold. I'm a bit leery to use gel, but  I'll probably end up trying that next.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> Well here are the results from yesterday and the barrel curlformers. I loooooooved the results. I used 16 curlformers (I got the glam pack). I had a leave in and a foaming setting lotion in my hair.  And I sat under the dryer  (high heat, low speed) for 1 hour and 45 minutes. The style didn't make it to today, so I need to find a product with a stronger hold. I'm a bit leery to use gel, but  I'll probably end up trying that next.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Beachy (Jan 1, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> Well here are the results from yesterday and the barrel curlformers. I loooooooved the results. I used 16 curlformers (I got the glam pack). I had a leave in and a foaming setting lotion in my hair.  And I sat under the dryer  (high heat, low speed) for 1 hour and 45 minutes. The style didn't make it to today, so I need to find a product with a stronger hold. I'm a bit leery to use gel, but  I'll probably end up trying that next.



Beautiful....as I knew it would be!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> Well here are the results from yesterday and the barrel curlformers. I loooooooved the results. I used 16 curlformers (I got the glam pack). I had a leave in and a foaming setting lotion in my hair.  And I sat under the dryer  (high heat, low speed) for 1 hour and 45 minutes. The style didn't make it to today, so I need to find a product with a stronger hold. I'm a bit leery to use gel, but  I'll probably end up trying that next.




That's REALLY pretty!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> Well here are the results from yesterday and the barrel curlformers. I loooooooved the results. I used 16 curlformers (I got the glam pack). I had a leave in and a foaming setting lotion in my hair.  And I sat under the dryer  (high heat, low speed) for 1 hour and 45 minutes. The style didn't make it to today, so I need to find a product with a stronger hold. I'm a bit leery to use gel, but  I'll probably end up trying that next.


Beautiful. Did it poof or did the curls just drop? If they dropped you can try to preserve the curls with a few flexi rods. Works pretty well.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Beautiful. Did it poof or did the curls just drop? If they dropped you can try to preserve the curls with a few flexi rods. Works pretty well.



It poofed big time. But in part because I walked outside at like 11 pm when the air was really cold and moist. Any anti-poof suggestions?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 2, 2016)

What would you call this length? Waist or Whip?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2016)

So this is my growth so far. I HATE when my hair makes this tail!! I figure I can just grow it to hip length and maintain there and cut off 1 whole inch every 2-3 months to get rid of it. 

I want a U-shaped hemline. 

I believe I'm at Whip length. This is a straightening session using my hairkandy brush. 

I popped some flexirods in and have been wearing it with bouncy soft curls


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> It poofed big time. But in part because I walked outside at like 11 pm when the air was really cold and moist. Any anti-poof suggestions?


Unfortunately not. The only solution i know is some type of antifrizz serum which I have yet to use. You can probably still reset with flexi rods if its not too bad.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> What would you call this length? Waist or Whip?


I would call it whip. You are 2 to 3 inches past waist.

ETA: Dang autocorrect


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice progress @SmilingElephant ! I'm laughing at your comment_ "I HATE when my hair makes this tail!!"  _This is almost exactly how my hair grows so I feel your pain  Last year in a moment of frustration over it I cut off 2 inches of the tail/V so it wouldn't be so dramatic....in hindsight I wish I'd just left it alone. I think I'll follow your example here going forward - grow it out then maintain at the target length and let it even out on it's own.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2016)

http://naptural85.com/blog-content/tag/curlformers-coupon-code

@Dee Raven
I have 2 boxes of the extra large?? Long anyways it will be a job the first time there's a learning curve.
Also make the sections small or medium thick to thin or else you won't get the curl and go light on the styling products to save time.
I used too much butter the first time and it didn't come out good in some spots. I used a bonet dryer to save time.
Response to your old post before your curl former pics


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> Well here are the results from yesterday and the barrel curlformers. I loooooooved the results. I used 16 curlformers (I got the glam pack). I had a leave in and a foaming setting lotion in my hair.  And I sat under the dryer  (high heat, low speed) for 1 hour and 45 minutes. The style didn't make it to today, so I need to find a product with a stronger hold. I'm a bit leery to use gel, but  I'll probably end up trying that next.



@Dee Raven 
Beautiful results 
Maybe I'll try high heat next time.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> What would you call this length? Waist or Whip?



Yes
I'd call it W'hip Length.
Congrats!!!
Don't worry about the V shape the rest of your hair will catch up. Your hair will never grow in even. All those women you see with the nice blunt hemline keep trimming and stay where they are mostly. 
My hair grows like that too I just ignore it and keep growing towards my goal then I'll trim  it up.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Nice progress @SmilingElephant ! I'm laughing at your comment_ "I HATE when my hair makes this tail!!"  _This is almost exactly how my hair grows so I feel your pain  Last year in a moment of frustration over it I cut off 2 inches of the tail/V so it wouldn't be so dramatic....in hindsight I wish I'd just left it alone. I think I'll follow your example here going forward - grow it out then maintain at the target length and let it even out on it's own.




Lol!!! Girl! When I looked in the mirror and saw how it looked from behind I was MIFFED!  STUPID tail!!!

At least after what yall are saying I don't feel so bad lol!

Thanks everyone!! I'm so happy that I can call a new length already! It felt like it took FOREVER!!!

Now my dilemma is....my hair won't stay straight. The flexi rod sets don't last, my edges look like forests (I'm grateful for my edges, don't get me wrong...but it feels like the trees and not the grass), NOTHING slicks them down...I don't know what to put on them to kill the frizz! All this frizz is pissing me off! 

I just hurriedly through it up in two french braids...with my frizzy behind edges. 

I promise I'm going to work with these in tomorrow! And a headband!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2016)

Curls blueberry bliss or passion fruit control paste


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Curls blueberry bliss or passion fruit control paste



I have that and it's not working. Maybe I'm not putting enough?? Like should I be packing it on? Lol! I need some cement!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 8, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I have that and it's not working. Maybe I'm not putting enough?? Like should I be packing it on? Lol! I need some cement!


The blueberry has slightly more hold than the passion fruit and yes you need to put it on thick depending on how thick and unruly your hair is. It's not Eco styler gel but it works. 
Mist your edges then smooth it on then brush I use a scarf to hold my hair in place for about 5-10 m then it's good all day long.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

@Lucia I did try it this morning and it seemed to work. I'm gonna redo my Dutch braids and put more on to make it look neater. 

I'm loving my braids and surprisingly i got compliments on them today. I think I'll blow it out more often on cool temp and just rock Dutch braids for a while. 

They finally lay on my chest!:woohoo: lol!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 13, 2016)

Mannnnnn listen! These east coast northern winters are about to be cruel. Yesterday it was so windy, cold AND had the nerve to be raining. I had my hair in a top knot, silk scarf around that and secured by being wrapped in a cute turban. By the time I got in my car from grocery shopping, the knot on my turban had shifted from the top to the side from the wind. I looked like a fool. But you better believe my hair was protected! 

I know I said I would be straightening and wearing my hair down but the way this weather is set up, it ain't happening. This is my first real winter with cold Temps and snow...the west coast spoiled me yall. Here I was thinking cold weather was the 60's.   LOL

For this month, I'll continue with the top knot and turban. I'm thinking next month, maybe goddess braids with my silk lined beanie. IDK yet. I have been washing and deep conditioning every week so my hair looks and feel great and I wanna keep it that way. It will not see the light of day this winter. I don't know when I'll straighten again...definitely won't be anytime soon. Maybe not until spring...could be late fall. Not putting a schedule on that...just gonna do it when the mood strikes and hopefully that will mesh with the weather permitting.

How are you guys doing?


----------



## gn1g (Jan 13, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Mannnnnn listen! These east coast northern winters are about to be cruel. Yesterday it was so windy, cold AND had the nerve to be raining. I had my hair in a top knot, silk scarf around that and secured by being wrapped in a cute turban. By the time I got in my car from grocery shopping, the knot on my turban had shifted from the top to the side from the wind. I looked like a fool. But you better believe my hair was protected!
> 
> I know I said I would be straightening and wearing my hair down but the way this weather is set up, it ain't happening. This is my first real winter with cold Temps and snow...the west coast spoiled me yall. Here I was thinking cold weather was the 60's.   LOL
> 
> ...



where did you get the beanie from?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 13, 2016)

gn1g said:


> where did you get the beanie from?



I buy all my beanies from regular stores...Target, TJ Maxx, Forever 21 etc. The silk I purchased from a frabic store in Cali. I just sew it inside the beanie myself with my sewing machine.

Edited to add: I've also purchased silk scarves/pillowcases from here:

http://www.prettyanntoinets.com/solid-square-scarves/silk-scarf-garnet/

But I don't use these to line my beanies...just for wearing under my turban and sleeping on at night.

I think you can purchase somewhere online beanies with satin lining already in it if you are not a DIY craft person. I don't like satin...too slippery for me. I prefer the softness of silk.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Mannnnnn listen! These east coast northern winters are about to be cruel. Yesterday it was so windy, cold AND had the nerve to be raining. I had my hair in a top knot, silk scarf around that and secured by being wrapped in a cute turban. By the time I got in my car from grocery shopping, the knot on my turban had shifted from the top to the side from the wind. I looked like a fool. But you better believe my hair was protected!
> 
> I know I said I would be straightening and wearing my hair down but the way this weather is set up, it ain't happening. This is my first real winter with cold Temps and snow...the west coast spoiled me yall. Here I was thinking cold weather was the 60's.   LOL
> 
> ...



    

You thought 60 degrees was cold? Welcome to the winter vortex
I needed a good laugh today thanks.

If you haven't already go to a sporting goods store or online zappos and get some Colombia winter boots or snow boots ? and a winter jacket look for the stuff that handles below zero weather. Check on google for you area the record lows and get gear that can handle that.

How am I doing? Freezing my butt off its below here we've had ice rain recently I live just south of Canada.


How you doin?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2016)

@gn1g
@lulu97

Yes they sell them online already made their thin called slaps but seriously she really over charges for them. I'm going to follow lulus advice and get some nice thick ones then line them myself.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 13, 2016)

Goals:


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Goals:


If my hair was that long I would probably stop at the blow dry and just let it be all big and wild


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> If my hair was that long I would probably stop at the blow dry and just let it be all big and wild


Yes, my hair can't handle the blow-fryer.
@faithVA, in one of her video's, she states that she doesn't DC.  Life is not fair!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Goals:



Seriously gorgeous Hair!
Those are super goals 
I bet she gets weave checked every dang day. 
Why did you post this, now I'll be forced to stalk her YT


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, my hair can't handle the blow-fryer.
> @faithVA, *in one of her video's, she states that she doesn't DC.*  Life is not fair!


----------



## toaster (Jan 13, 2016)

Her. Hair. Oh my


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 13, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Seriously gorgeous Hair!
> Those are super goals
> I bet she gets weave checked every dang day.
> Why did you post this, now I'll be forced to stalk her YT


I didn't get anything productive done earlier today.  I marathon watched all of her video's


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 14, 2016)

Lucia said:


>



That first GIF with the cigarette. I died! Too funny. No deep conditioning tho? Er'body ain't able....and I stand with that crowd. Even if I didn't have to, I still would...it's my favorite part of wash day.

ETA: Dang I forgot to say: Her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, my hair can't handle the blow-fryer.
> @faithVA, in one of her video's, she states that she doesn't DC.  Life is not fair!


Does she condition a lot. If she cowashes or uses instant conditioner a lot then she probably doesn't need to DC. Maybe over time you can DC less. You never know.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 15, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Does she condition a lot. If she cowashes or uses instant conditioner a lot then she probably doesn't need to DC. Maybe over time you can DC less. You never know.


Yes, she co-washes a lot.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 17, 2016)

New trimming shears + a fresh roller set with smooth ends = search and destroy.

But what do you do when you go to search and destroy and there is NOTHING to destroy?!!!!



Since I did a big trim November 4th, I'm trying to monitor my ends (now that most of my hair is natural) to get a feel for when splits & knots will come around. 2 1/2 months in and nothing. I'll re-check in another month. How often are you Ladies dusting, trimming, S & D'ING or doing whatever it is that you do to keep your ends fresh?

I'm doing all the above on an as needed basis. I only trimmed my transitioning hair once or twice a year and that worked extremely well. What say you?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 17, 2016)

That meme though..


lulu97 said:


> New trimming shears + a fresh roller set with smooth ends = search and destroy.
> 
> But what do you do when you go to search and destroy and there is NOTHING to destroy?!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 17, 2016)

@lulu97 

My last search and destroy was in May of 2015. Since then I've checked and not really needed it until now. This is the longest I've ever gone (I used to be an every 6 to 8 week duster). Now I just need to find the time to do it because I'm definitely in need! Lol! I think a good search and destroy every 6 to 8 months will work for me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 17, 2016)

I wish my ends were as thick as the young lady in the video.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 17, 2016)

@lulu97

^^^^ That pic 

Let's see I just did an s and d recently before that was in May 2015 before starting the grow it long challenge. So 6-7 months with careful de tangling and moisturizing every other day.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 18, 2016)

LOL @ that braid video! That's how you know your hair is silky straight; when you can tug on a French braid to loosen it up! Ain't no tuggin over here on these strands! Once I'm braided up - I'm braided up! LOL


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 23, 2016)

Finally got around to taking care of my ends. Got in a thorough dusting by using the SplitEnder on each twist as I redid them yesterday after a nice wash, protein treatment and DC. Instead of air drying as usual I used the tension method to dry this time around. 

Lately I've been using the Komaza protein treatment with every wash which is interesting considering I used to think I was protein sensitive. Now I realize it sometimes comes down to the kind of protein you're using. I love the way my hair feels after Komaza protein and then Jessicurl DC. 

I only wash every other week to 3 weeks though depending on my schedule that may be a factor as well. In between I do a DC on the ends only.

Anyone else use protein with every wash?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 23, 2016)

@CaliCurls, my hair loves protein!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2016)

My hair adores protein as well....specifically keratin & silk. Yum!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 23, 2016)

So my birthday was yesterday  it sucked 

Im back to bunning like crazy. Just cowashing, using lots of creams and oils and bunning.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 23, 2016)

@SmilingElephant 
Happy Belated B-Day!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> So my birthday was yesterday  it sucked
> 
> Im back to bunning like crazy. Just cowashing, using lots of creams and oils and bunning.


 Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 23, 2016)

Happy Belated Birthday @SmilingElephant


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks ladies! Y'all are precious! <3


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 24, 2016)

@SmilingElephant Woot woot! Happy Belated Birthday Beautiful!!!

And why did it suck? You made it another year! That alone is enough to smile about!


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 25, 2016)

I wasn't supposed to do another length check until March but I couldn't help myself and peeped it out this morning. 1/2 inch to go until waist length!    In late March, I'll be 3 years post my last relaxer and if all goes well waist length...well right at waist in the longest layer. From there Hip is about 4 inches so 8 - 10 months away. I'm amazed at my progress!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 25, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> I wasn't supposed to do another length check until March but I couldn't help myself and peeped it out this morning. 1/2 inch to go until waist length!    In late March, I'll be 3 years post my last relaxer and if all goes well waist length...well right at waist in the longest layer. From there Hip is about 4 inches so 8 - 10 months away. I'm amazed at my progress!



@caliscurls Wow that is awesome progress!  You got the retention game on lock.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @SmilingElephant


Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 25, 2016)

Random long hair thought:

Sooooooo out of sheer boredom (being snowed in for 3 straight days) I binged watched some of my old favorite you tubers and sadly I noticed a trend. All of their hair went down hill from trying stuff. Straightening systems, color (bleach) product hopping..etc

I learned something very important. Once you find what works, stick to it. It's not worth it for all that experimenting. And if you are gonna make you tube videos, keep your day job. (Passion over funds) I just can't trade my hair's health to get paid a few dollars by a company who is just gonna move on to another you tuber with a big following.

Keep those regimens solid my fellow hipsters!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 25, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @SmilingElephant Woot woot! Happy Belated Birthday Beautiful!!!
> 
> And why did it suck? You made it another year! That alone is enough to smile about!




Thanks!! It sucked bc I ended up having to go to work, had a bad fibromyalgia flare up and had to leave early and almost all my family forgot it was my birthday until almost midnite....it just really sucked and I had a very bad depression spell on top of that (I suspect my dot is coming soon  ), very bad birthday. 

I spent it all in bed. Still trying to recover. 

But thanks so much.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 28, 2016)

@YaniraNaturally
Please post pix of your hair the next time you style it, so I can salivate over it, 

Also, will you please post your reggie on how you got to tailbone length? 

Do you use heat?  How do you normally style your hair? Protective or low mani styles?  I read in another thread that you don't DC.  TIA


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been a little hair lazy...mmmm very hair lazy...for the past few weeks. Need to get back on this week. Will post an update later this week


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 21, 2016)

Yesterday I finally finished retwisting my hair after having washed it almost 2 weeks ago. During that time I didn't moisturize much because I like the fullness of clean hair (not being weighed down by product). It looked good when I was done but I couldn't help but wonder at some of my ends. For a while now they've looked a little thinner and I suspect it could have been from using the denman brush quite a bit in December. It's either that or I'm going through a lengthening phase. 

The denman has been put away for now..


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 27, 2016)

I need to hack off about 2 inches. So why are Walmart, Walgreens or CVS out of sheers? Must be a sign....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 28, 2016)

I've been slacking on my regimen. I've been soooo busy the past couple of weeks with work, and a crazy work commute all while operating on a crazy schedule.

I did take the time out today to detangle and deep condition. 

I'm still dangling at just below waist length due to me trimming my split ends and fairy knots off last month. 

I'm still hoping that by May I will be able to claim hip length. I'm still taking my vitamins but I need to go back to bunning.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm still trucking along as well. Wash, deep condition & roller set weekly. Moisturize mid week.

Evaluating my ends and dusting/trimming as little, as much or none as needed every 3 months. Clarify, protein & color jet black every 3-6 months. Hair life is A-OK.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 28, 2016)

@lulu97
Girl every week? I'm jealous. All that hair and you do it every week. Do you have small children? I'm trying to find hair time with a toddler lol She has me slacking big time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 28, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @lulu97
> Girl every week? I'm jealous. All that hair and you do it every week. Do you have small children? I'm trying to find hair time with a toddler lol She has me slacking big time.



Yep every single week. I have extremely active teenagers (sports, after school activities) and a 1 year old that I stay at home with during the day. I usually do my hair during the week when they are in school, and while the little one naps. My hair only takes a few hours a week to do so it's not a huge deal. Besides if the baby wakes up while I'm in the middle of doing my hair, I'll give him a snack, let him color or let him watch Babyfirst TV. He's so used to me doing my hair that I think he looks forward to it....like YESSSSSS I can do fun stuff while mommy gets pretty


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 28, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yep every single week. I have extremely active teenagers (sports, after school activities) and a 1 year old that I stay at home with during the day. I usually do my hair during the week when they are in school, and while the little one naps. My hair only takes a few hours a week to do so it's not a huge deal. Besides if the baby wakes up while I'm in the middle of doing my hair, I'll give him a snack, let him color or let him watch Babyfirst TV. He's so used to me doing my hair that I think he looks forward to it....like YESSSSSS I can do fun stuff while mommy gets pretty



Oh hayle! You're like supermom! I can't hang with you. Lol


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy Wednesday ladies! Question for you...

Have you noticed a difference between when using hot vs cold oil on hair to seal?

I'm not talking about a hot oil treatment. Yesterday I warmed up my mix of EVCO, Castor oil, and Rosemary infused Olive Oil to use because it'd become a solid in the bottle because of the cold weather and the high EVCO content level.

This is my mainstay oil mix. It always works great but I noticed my hair today seems shinier and even softer. It's the first time I've ever warned it up before use. The results could be a fluke but I'm curious has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2016)

@caliscurls When I do use oil (Shea Moisture spray): I spray it in my hands and rub them together before I put it in my hair. Don't know if this qualifies as warm oil but my hair always feel amazing after lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 7, 2016)

I want to do this to my hair


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I want to do this to my hair
> 
> View attachment 353459


Why the sad face? I'm confused


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Why the sad face? I'm confused



I don't have the energy to try it  lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't have the energy to try it  lol


Aw. It's a really easy style. Maybe just practice doing one twist to see how it turns out. If it turns out well it may motivate you to do more.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Aw. It's a really easy style. Maybe just practice doing one twist to see how it turns out. If it turns out well it may motivate you to do more.



I like the way you think!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 9, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I've been slacking on my regimen. I've been soooo busy the past couple of weeks with work, and a crazy work commute all while operating on a crazy schedule.
> 
> I did take the time out today to detangle and deep condition.
> 
> ...


Long time, no see!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 15, 2016)

Shrinkage is Amazing!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BC6YwLcNvY5/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BC4VyMJtvXj/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BC5j41VNvSz/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BC4SEHfNvQw/


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Shrinkage is Amazing!
> /




Literally...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Shrinkage is Amazing!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BC6YwLcNvY5/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BC4VyMJtvXj/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BC5j41VNvSz/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BC4SEHfNvQw/



I absolutely love the blunt cuts she does on her blowouts!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 17, 2016)

That Bling!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BDE2DTQG45E/
https://www.instagram.com/p/_dFV1em47E/
https://www.instagram.com/p/-FXVYtm468/


----------



## Janet' (Mar 17, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need to hack off about 2 inches. So why are Walmart, Walgreens or CVS out of sheers? Must be a sign....



If you don't mind me asking...what brand of shears do you use? Is there a difference in brands? What do you look for in a good pair of shears?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 18, 2016)

Janet' said:


> If you don't mind me asking...what brand of shears do you use? Is there a difference in brands? What do you look for in a good pair of shears?



It doesn't matter brand to me. As long as they are new, sharp hair sheers.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 18, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> That Bling!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDE2DTQG45E/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/_dFV1em47E/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-FXVYtm468/



I can't wait until you find someone in Miami or Palm Beach just as good for us to see as well! No pressure. LOL


----------



## Janet' (Mar 18, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> It doesn't matter brand to me. As long as they are new, sharp hair sheers.



Gotcha! I have finally come around to the fact that even with the search and destroy method, I need to have a good pair of shears...


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @YaniraNaturally
> Please post pix of your hair the next time you style it, so I can salivate over it,
> 
> Also, will you please post your reggie on how you got to tailbone length?
> ...



Oh! I'm so embarrassed that I'm just seeing this months later! Sorry @MileHighDiva

I trimmed back to HL a few weeks ago. I wanted to get rid of the ssk's and split ends. My hair was approx 24 inches last time I checked. My hair is 3c on top/4a on bottom. Fine strands, with medium density. My hair hangs between APL/BSB.

My Reggie is very simple (I loosely follow CG method):
-Wash once a week with Rusk sulfate free shampoo
-Sometimes use Joico K-pak conditioner for protein. Ideally would be every other week but it's more like monthly.
-Apply KCKT leave in
-Apply Ecostyler Argan oil gel

And that's it!

I inverted 2-3x in 2014?2015? I saw results but I don't really have a good reason why I stopped 

I don't DC and my hair seems fine without it. Shiny, moisturized and soft. Maybe it would take my hair to another level of shininess?

I've used heat maybe twice since going natural. I don't use it more because my hair is very fine and I don't want to risk heat damage for a temporary style. No shade against those who love it! Using the denman the last time I straightened left me with tons of split ends and mid strand splits. A disaster.

I wear a modified W&G every week. I used to shingle (beautiful and takes forever) but now I take larger sections (1/12) and smooth then give the section a shake. I don't protective style, but I suppose it's low mani since I wear it for an entire week.

My hair doesn't like oil or shea butter so I avoid products with those ingredients. No Shea Moisture ever.

I am not a PJ and I haven't tried a new product in years  I love what I use and I'm very happy. I'm not length obsessed anymore, I really just care about shine now 

Now I just need a bigger bonnet. The one I have now is huge but it's still too small. It causes my W&G to curl under like it's been bumped which makes my hair look shorter 

1st is a pic of my new W&G method.
2nd is a pic from last summer
3rd is a shingled pic

I'm sorry I don't have more hair pics!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2016)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Oh! I'm so embarrassed that I'm just seeing this months later! Sorry @MileHighDiva
> 
> I trimmed back to HL a few weeks ago. I wanted to get rid of the ssk's and split ends. My hair was approx 24 inches last time I checked. My hair is 3c on top/4a on bottom. Fine strands, with medium density. My hair hangs between APL/BSB.
> 
> ...


Soooo pretty


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2016)

@YaniraNaturally
You have a Beautiful head of hair!   Thank you for sharing your regimen!

Excellent example of KISS (Keeping it Simple).  Knowing what works for your hair and sticking to it yields results.

You don't think oil/butter on your ends would eliminate the SSK's?  How does your hair behave/respond to oil that you don't like?


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @YaniraNaturally
> You have a Beautiful head of hair!   Thank you for sharing your regimen!
> 
> Excellent example of KISS (Keeping it Simple).  Knowing what works for your hair and sticking to it yields results.
> ...



Thank you!

Oil makes my hair very dry and gives it a rough feeling. My hair also starts tangling and is stringy. It seems like no matter how liberal or stingy I am with it my hair is not pleased. I tried Coconuy, Olive and Jojoba before giving up. I had to stop using TJ's nourish spa with the reformulation and I think the oil might be the culprit. Butters leave my hair looking dull, but no other adverse effects.

My hair likes serums. I used Paul Mitchell Super
Skinny for a few years before I started CG.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 20, 2016)

Hmm... Maybe I need to try some serums! My ends have been feeling rough lately even with deep conditioning and m&s. I'm going to revamp my regimen.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 21, 2016)

You know why I'm here...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

Just checking in, here's where I'm at as of tonight.  I don't think you can see on the black shirt, so I changed to another one.  DS is home on Spring Break, he's not happy with taking


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't get these darn pix to upload


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm not in this challenge but just wanted to pass by and say beautiful hair and progress! @MileHighDiva


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm not in this challenge but just wanted to pass by and say beautiful hair and progress! @MileHighDiva


Thank you, @flyygirlll2!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 24, 2016)

Pretty hair! You're going to need a new length check shirt soon @MileHighDiva! 

Is that a flexi rod set? So defined and smooth


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Pretty hair! You're going to need a new length check shirt soon @MileHighDiva!
> 
> Is that a flexi rod set? So defined and smooth


Thank you! 

It's a Barrel Curlformer set.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Just checking in, here's where I'm at as of tonight.  I don't think you can see on the black shirt, so I changed to another one.  DS is home on Spring Break, he's not happy with taking



Nice! I'm sure you're longer than it looks since you have curls in your hair too!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I can't get these darn pix to upload



Lol spoke too soon!
HL I see you!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I can't get these darn pix to upload


Very nice set. HL is right around the corner. Technically if you were to straighten you are probably already HL.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 26, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I can't get these darn pix to upload



YAAAAASSSSSSS!!!

I think we're about the same length! 

Awesome!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 26, 2016)

Question...have u ladies discovered the awesomeness that is Garnier Whole Blends? I've been using the Honey Treasures set and I absolutely love it! 

I also just recently bought the Avocado oil/Shea butter conditioners from the line. Can't WAIT to try them! They smell SO good and work great too!

I was just excited that they made their way to the U.S. bc I'd see all the UK and French youtubers talking about them (under a different name) and wished I could try them and now they're here!


I've just been bunning a lot more lately. Haven't been feeling well so when I feel bad I just make sure to wet my hair and put some oil in it at least...to refresh my curls. And then just throw it back up on top of my head lol!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 26, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> Question...have u ladies discovered the awesomeness that is Garnier Whole Blends? I've been using the Honey Treasures set and I absolutely love it!
> 
> I also just recently bought the Avocado oil/Shea butter conditioners from the line. Can't WAIT to try them! They smell SO good and work great too!
> 
> ...


I wanted to try these. Thanks for giving me that little push I needed. Feel better soon.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I wanted to try these. Thanks for giving me that little push I needed. Feel better soon.




Thanks! 

I  hope you will like them! When I went to Wack Mart...I hate that place but oh well...the bottles were basically flying off the shelves! Especially the Honey Treasures one! And I notice Walmart I'd the only place I've seen that carries the BIG bottles.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2016)

Has anyone besides me noticed in recent years that there seems to be less talk about growing your hair to WL+? 

Idk if it's bc of the massive influx of new naturals that have recently reached shoulder length or are almost there. 

But even in real life I notice a lot of ladies are only wanting to grow to BSL and stop. 

It's not a bad thing just something I noticed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> Has anyone besides me noticed in recent years that there seems to be less talk about growing your hair to WL+?
> 
> Idk if it's bc of the massive influx of new naturals that have recently reached shoulder length or are almost there.
> 
> ...



My sister was maintaining between waist and hip. She had it cut last month into a bob. It's fire too!
She said she was tired of long hair and dealing with it. However, she doesn't wash or style it herself...she goes to the salon every 2 weeks for a wash and press. All she did was wrap it every night and comb it down. I'm like girl how you tired and all you do is comb it down?!  But it is a beautiful cut! LOL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> My sister was maintaining between waist and hip. She had it cut last month into a bob. It's fire too!
> She said she was tired of long hair and dealing with it. However, she doesn't wash or style it herself...she goes to the salon every 2 weeks for a wash and press. All she did was wrap it every night and comb it down. I'm like girl how you tired and all you do is comb it down?!  But it is a beautiful cut! LOL




 What is SHE talkin about!? Lol!! Lawd! I've been thinking about a pixie cut but I know I'll INSTANTLY regret it. I feel better and more like *ME* with my long hair. 

When I big chopped...it was great for the first few months but after a while I felt like I had no idea what to do with it and it just felt too awkward for me to wanna go back that short ever again. 

Just seems like there aren't as many ppl on the longhair team. Especially irl. 

I keep forgetting that my hair is considered super long irl...and I'm still wanting to grow at least 3 inches this year. Lol!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> What is SHE talkin about!? Lol!! Lawd! I've been thinking about a pixie cut but I know I'll INSTANTLY regret it. I feel better and more like *ME* with my long hair.
> 
> When I big chopped...it was great for the first few months but after a while I felt like I had no idea what to do with it and it just felt too awkward for me to wanna go back that short ever again.
> 
> ...



Yeah girl your is super long compared to the people I see in real life.

My sisters hair is cut like this.

 

AND don't let her be fresh from the salon....it then looks like this.

 
It's just so thick and soft. I'm low key jealous. I play in it whenever I see her, so I can get my fix cause I'll never go that short again with my real hair but I would get a sew-in similar to it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yeah girl your is super long compared to the people I see in real life.
> 
> My sisters hair is cut like this.
> 
> ...



YAAAAASSSSSSS  I love that look SO bad!! If I were to get a wig THAT would be the style I'm looking for! OMG that is gorgeous!!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 27, 2016)

Definitely! My original goal was BSL. I didn't want to do all of this hair all the time. BSL is very long IRL but it's still manageable vs HL/TBL which is just *deep sigh* at times. Many people don't want to spend hours doing their hair. Me either 

I also think it's somewhat hard for people to imagine their growing that long for the first time. If you had told me at 15 with my breaking SL/CBL hair that I'd have 2ft of hair one day I would have thought you were crazy.



SmilingElephant said:


> Has anyone besides me noticed in recent years that there seems to be less talk about growing your hair to WL+?
> 
> Idk if it's bc of the massive influx of new naturals that have recently reached shoulder length or are almost there.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

So how long does it take to do HL hair versus BSL hair versus SL hair.

My hair isn't SL and it takes me at least 2 hours. In a pinch I could do 45 minutes but that is pushing it. It takes me at least 30 minutes to style it if I rush. But it usually takes me an hour.

I'm guessing detangling would take the most time.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh now I feel like a whiner 

About 3 hrs 15 minutes distracted, 2.5 focused lol. This is wash, detangle and then shake and rake (Ouidad style).

I think CG method/faux W&G's/consistent style cut down my wash day because my hair is already clumped.

Detangling doesn't take me much time. I just pull at my ends in 1 section with shampoo in my hair under water to remove the shed hair (got that from idea from Reneice's YT). I rarely have breakage.



faithVA said:


> So how long does it take to do HL hair versus BSL hair versus SL hair.
> 
> My hair isn't SL and it takes me at least 2 hours. In a pinch I could do 45 minutes but that is pushing it. It takes me at least 30 minutes to style it if I rush. But it usually takes me an hour.
> 
> I'm guessing detangling would take the most time.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Oh now I feel like a whiner
> 
> About 3 hrs 15 minutes distracted about 2.5 focused lol. This is wash, detangle and then shake and rake (Ouidad style) my hair. I don't do many other styles because they don't last. Hair can't hold a twist. Braidouts take forever and are straight after day 2. No flat ironing.
> 
> ...



My hair is pretty short right now. But as it gets longer, it takes less time because it is easier to style. However, I'm not sure if there will come a point in time when it will reach a certain length that it will take longer. I am always imagining that as it gets longer, I will always be able to put it in twist and throw it in a bun so it shouldn't take longer than it does now. But I really have no idea.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 27, 2016)

Yup, you learn your hair and then BAM it grows to a crazy length where skill no longer cuts down time. Then you have to start making sure you eat before starting wash day  As your hair grows keep trying to find shortcuts. You know I do  

A twisted 4a-c bun on long hair is so pretty! 



faithVA said:


> My hair is pretty short right now. But as it gets longer, it takes less time because it is easier to style. However, I'm not sure if there will come a point in time when it will reach a certain length that it will take longer. I am always imagining that as it gets longer, I will always be able to put it in twist and throw it in a bun so it shouldn't take longer than it does now. But I really have no idea.


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hmmmm....I'll have to try that detangle method @YaniraNaturally 

Washing and styling my hair is a breeze (except when I straighten it), but detangling takes me a long time if I'm trying to be thorough. My strands like to twist around each other, and my roots are gnarly!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 28, 2016)

@sgold04 here's the video. Tbh I more so do what she does around 1:30, pulling gently on a small/medium section. I also don't use a denman.

My ends love to tangle


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So how long does it take to do HL hair versus BSL hair versus SL hair.
> 
> My hair isn't SL and it takes me at least 2 hours. In a pinch I could do 45 minutes but that is pushing it. It takes me at least 30 minutes to style it if I rush. But it usually takes me an hour.
> 
> I'm guessing detangling would take the most time.



It takes me LESS time to do my hair now versus when it was short. Detangling takes me about 10-15 minutes alone. 

The only thing that would take me forever is flat ironing it or other intricate braiding or twisting styles which I don't do often at ALL.

I'm a wash n go or bun life chick. 

The only things that annoys me about my hair is when the wind blows it the wrong way or ppl trying to touch it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> It takes me LESS time to do my hair now versus when it was short. Detangling takes me about 10-15 minutes alone.
> 
> The only thing that would take me forever is flat ironing it or other intricate braiding or twisting styles which I don't do often at ALL.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking. Glad to know it's going to get better. 

I have a feeling I will live in a lot of flat twist.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2016)

I think it takes me a shorter time to detangle my hair as well because I do so in sections only and now that it's longer, I only need to put it in fewer sections, hence faster detangling.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 28, 2016)

Shocked it takes you ladies less time now. When my hair was short I was done in a flash compared to now at 3 hrs. Which isn't bad compared to a he nightmare of shingling.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 28, 2016)

Co-signing on it taking less time. It still tangles but not as much or as easily as when it was shorter. I also find that my styles last longer, are easier to do, and I have more flexibility - with the exception of course being flat ironing which no matter the length is a pain in the.....


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm just in here soaking up this hair, knowledge, everything...   

TBL is my long-term goal. @SmilingElephant I do think the idea of uber long hair can turn people off because in theory, it's a lot of work. Many of us take the time to do our hair as a hobby, and use the time as a relaxing experience...but many people are not concerned with health or about learning about hair care (i.e., why $50 weave shops are so popular- at least where I live).  We also live in a world that is consumed with instant gratification. People want it (whatever the "it" is) now...and they can get it now through artificial means...

To dedicate years to reach a goal...that is definitely not the norm anymore...I've always liked being different anyway!


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 10, 2016)

Checking in...did a quick length check in the back and I made waist length 

Life is a little crazy so my minimalist ways have gone to the extreme but my hair has been kept in a bun or French majority of the time. Lately I've been doing EVCO scalp massages every few days because I haven't had time to wash  it's helped keep my scalp clear. 

Still rocking the loose twists. I need to squeeze in some time this week to redo them or I will pay for it for sure. An hour every night should do the trick. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! On to hip length I go!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm doing well! Back to my normal washing schedule of as needed (every 10 to 14 days) That's the only change in my regimen.

This thread won't be around when this happens, but I'm going to San Diego next year for a wedding and I will be visiting my stylist/friend and getting my hair pressed. I'll post pics in whatever hip/tailbone thread is around at the time. LOL I don't plan on using any heat until then.

Other than that, nothing new on the horizon!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Checking in...did a quick length check in the back and I made waist length
> 
> Life is a little crazy so my minimalist ways have gone to the extreme but my hair has been kept in a bun or French majority of the time. Lately I've been doing EVCO scalp massages every few days because I haven't had time to wash  it's helped keep my scalp clear.
> 
> ...



Congrats on making waist Sis! Woohoo hooooo!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 10, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Checking in...did a quick length check in the back and I made waist length
> 
> Life is a little crazy so my minimalist ways have gone to the extreme but my hair has been kept in a bun or French majority of the time. Lately I've been doing EVCO scalp massages every few days because I haven't had time to wash  it's helped keep my scalp clear.
> 
> ...


I'm here for your ride to TBL 
 on waist length!  Great Job!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So how long does it take to do HL hair versus BSL hair versus SL hair.
> 
> My hair isn't SL and it takes me at least 2 hours. In a pinch I could do 45 minutes but that is pushing it. It takes me at least 30 minutes to style it if I rush. But it usually takes me an hour.
> 
> I'm guessing detangling would take the most time.



Yea the detangling for me takes the most time. Not because it's not manageable but like everyone else you want to make sure not to pull, tug or yank your strands. The washing process is quick. Unless I'm doing a 1 hour treatment or something. Don't forget the detangling at the end as well. That's another long stretch. Smh


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 11, 2016)

Well i did better than start the retwist process - I washed my hair! I feel so much better now. Going to DC overnight (because it's late and I need to go to bed), rinse in the morning, air dry, and start retwisting Wednesday. Should be done by Saturday morning. 

Can't wait to see your hair pressed next year @lulu97  !  

@MileHighDiva the only reason I went ahead and washed it today was because I was thinking along the lines of your signature. As busy as I am, if I break it up over several days i can get it done AND not worry about a setback looming in the future


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 13, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Well i did better than start the retwist process - I washed my hair! I feel so much better now. Going to DC overnight (because it's late and I need to go to bed), rinse in the morning, air dry, and start retwisting Wednesday. Should be done by Saturday morning.
> 
> Can't wait to see your hair pressed next year @lulu97  !
> 
> @MileHighDiva the only reason I went ahead and washed it today was because I was thinking along the lines of your signature. As busy as I am, if I break it up over several days i can get it done AND not worry about a setback looming in the future


I'm glad you got your reggie in!  Prevention is so much better than correction,


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 14, 2016)

These young ladies are killin' it!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEKtZ9vnMeb/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEKhNJwHMbW/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEKPYqVnMfD/


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 20, 2016)

When do you stop saying you are ## days post relaxer and just say you're natural? I think saying you're 70 days post relaxer with no relaxed ends is doing too much. You are officially natural.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 20, 2016)

Even though I hit TBL back in September, I was hoping to be FULL TBL by the end of this challenge. But my little toddler has made it very difficult for me to tend to my hair needs. I need to hack off more than I care to admit. But I'm sure I won't have time to do that either. Smh 

I'm trying really hard not to cut in a bob for manageability until my dd is a little older to at least take her own baths or be out of my sight without doing something harmful to herself. Sigh


----------



## cocosweet (Apr 21, 2016)

I want my hair back. Dug out my remaining two bottles of Manetabolism and started taking them again a few weeks ago. Will switch over to Hair La Vie in June just to try it. Still have nearly a full bottle of ol' stinky MTG to use up. If I play my cards right, I could be MBL by Halloween and WL by Valentine's Day 2017.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 22, 2016)

Swang for days!
https://www.instagram.com/p/6Vijoyreq0/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEgwhZoLepS/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BD36acYLetp/
https://www.instagram.com/p/_pnaGereiP/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCaknmmrejs/


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 22, 2016)

@MileHighDiva She does a great silk press. Shoot, I'd be swinging my hair too


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 22, 2016)

I can't believe it's been just 1 week shy of a month since I last posted in here! 

I have been SLAMMED with life/work lol!

I'm still Co washing every other day to every 3 days and bunning and taking my Mielle vitamins  I also wear pony tails and let my hair out to give my edges a break as well. 

Can't wait to see my results in June! I'm still hoping to be able to claim Hip by then! It would be funny if I end up being TBL


----------



## sgold04 (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been neglecting my hair, just wearing it in a high bun, but not moisturizing often. I know I have a ton of SSKs.  I'll be traveling a lot, then I'm moving, so I should probably get crochet braids or something and keep PSing for the next 3 months.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Even though I hit TBL back in September, I was hoping to be FULL TBL by the end of this challenge. But my little toddler has made it very difficult for me to tend to my hair needs. I need to hack off more than I care to admit. But I'm sure I won't have time to do that either. Smh
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to cut in a bob for manageability until my dd is a little older to at least take her own baths or be out of my sight without doing something harmful to herself. Sigh


Can you just put it in a braid. It seems like a braid or something simple like that would be more manageable than a bob.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So how long does it take to do HL hair versus BSL hair versus SL hair.
> 
> My hair isn't SL and it takes me at least 2 hours. In a pinch I could do 45 minutes but that is pushing it. It takes me at least 30 minutes to style it if I rush. But it usually takes me an hour.
> 
> I'm guessing detangling would take the most time.



I meant to respond to this a while back.

Detangling usually takes me around 10 minutes....especially if my hair is straight from a roller set...which it is 90% of the time.

I do love curly sets (flexi rods) but Lawd they take around 30 minutes to detangle, so I'm trying to back off from doing them so much. I love the look but they lead to tangles and longer detangling sessions. And yet here I am planning to do one on Friday on previously roller set hair 

Oh and overall my wash day is usually 2-3 hours which includes the detangling, washing, deep conditioning, roller setting and drying time. Not long at all in my opinion.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I meant to respond to this a while back.
> 
> Detangling usually takes me around 10 minutes....especially if my hair is straight from a roller set...which it is 90% of the time.
> 
> ...


I hope as my hair gets longer that it at least won't take more time.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 1, 2016)

I measured my hair today and discovered I made it to 30 inches!

That means I'm at a claimable hip length!:-D But I want 1-2 more inches to be sure...and to start my quarterly 1 inch trims!


----------



## caliscurls (May 2, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I measured my hair today and discovered I made it to 30 inches!
> 
> That means I'm at a claimable hip length!:-D But I want 1-2 more inches to be sure...and to start my quarterly 1 inch trims!


@SmilingElephant  are you going to maintain at hip or just thicken up there before going to tailbone?


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @SmilingElephant  are you going to maintain at hip or just thicken up there before going to tailbone?



Yes I'm gonna linger at hip for a while and thicken up. I'm not sure if I want TBL.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2016)

I made my goal!! But i want an inch or so more before I start my quarterly trims.


----------



## caliscurls (May 2, 2016)

Congrats @SmilingElephant ! Seems like you made hip in no time.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Congrats @SmilingElephant ! Seems like you made hip in no time.



I can't believe it!  I still just want a weency bit more length. I think I'll be completely satisfied by the end of the year


----------



## AmeeraMadz (May 3, 2016)

@SmilingElephant beautiful hair!! Do you typically just wash often, and do a curly ponytail?


----------



## caliscurls (May 4, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Swang for days!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/6Vijoyreq0/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEgwhZoLepS/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BD36acYLetp/
> ...



Beautiful heads of hair! 

I really need my hair to swing like that when I flat iron it!! Not happening, lol! For some reason I can only achieve that with a Keratin treatment or something similar.


----------



## caliscurls (May 4, 2016)

Do the works yesterday
- Komaza Pona Scalp treatment
- Wash with Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Shampoo Bar
- Komaza Protein treatment
- Jessicurl Deep Treatment

Air dried overnight in two braids. Will start the re-twisting tonight. I've missed doing my hair more often. Another month and things should get back to normal. This summer I plan to take up weekly swimming so am on the hunt for a good swim cap for big heads  If anyone has any recommendations let me know!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 4, 2016)

@caliscurls
myswimcap.com is water proof.  I'll try to bump some threads/posts about it later.  Members have had great success with it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2016)

AmanitoreLove said:


> @SmilingElephant beautiful hair!! Do you typically just wash often, and do a curly ponytail?



I  do a lot of cowashing and deep conditioning, I do buns or curly ponytails most of the time and I've been taking the Mielle Organics vitamins for the past 5 months which I feel gave me somewhat of a boost in length.


----------



## caliscurls (May 4, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @caliscurls
> myswimcap.com is water proof.  I'll try to bump some threads/posts about it later.  Members have had great success with it.


Thank you @MileHighDiva !


----------



## caliscurls (May 10, 2016)

A couple of years ago I took a picture of my back with a measuring tape against it then marked each milestone on the picture to reference for length checks. Looking at it today, knowing where WL sits, I feel pretty good about reaching Hip by end of year and that's a conservative estimate. From there, TBL would likely be achieved by early spring.

I am truly amazed by how much my hair has grown in the last 3 years. All the research, trial and error, PJ ways  to find the right products, and TLC has been well worth it.

For those reading this thread and may be frustrated with their journey - *hang in there*! I've gone from highly frustrated ( pre-big chop and mid last year) to highly satisfied. Your hard work and attention to how your hair responds will pay off!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 10, 2016)

@caliscurls I'm not in this challenge but I like to lurk  anyway, thanks for saying to hang in there because it can be very frustrating indeed. I'm transitioning and will be 20 months post soon. I was 1 inch from WL but cut it to maintain my ends. 

I'm hoping by late next year to be MBL at least when I BC. With shrinkage, I think I will need to be at least TBL for my natural hair to even look long


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 10, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> A couple of years ago I took a picture of my back with a measuring tape against it then marked each milestone on the picture to reference for length checks. Looking at it today, knowing where WL sits, I feel pretty good about reaching Hip by end of year and that's a conservative estimate. From there, TBL would likely be achieved by early spring.
> 
> I am truly amazed by how much my hair has grown in the last 3 years.* All the research, trial and error, PJ ways  to find the right products, and TLC has been well worth it.*
> 
> For those reading this thread and may be frustrated with their journey - *hang in there*! I've gone from highly frustrated ( pre-big chop and mid last year) to highly satisfied. Your hard work and attention to how your hair responds will pay off!




Yes, yes and YASSSSSS! I am just reaching Hip Length after 5 years of being natural! I think the worse for me is when it seems like your hair has stalled in growth. Especially when you're RIGHT THERE!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 10, 2016)

I notice that most curly heads with very long hair have one thing in common:

They don't touch their hair for more than 1 to 2 times a week.

Usually my rule is that i can't go any longer than 3 days with doing my hair. I'm a heavy shedder and there's nothing i can do about it, but maybe is can start doing my hair on a weekly basis if i'm heavy on the products. I notice when i do that, my curls last longer.

Its funny how even at this length, i'm still somewhat of a product junkie, but i need to stick to what works at this point. I've worked so hard to get where I am. I think my issue is finding affordable but good quality products that I can stick to. So far i'm loving the Garnier Whole Blends shampoo/conditioners. My favorite stylers of all time is still Mixed Chicks, EcoStyler or Xtreme Wet line gel, I'm just now discovering how much I actually love the Curls line of products...that Blueberry Bliss line is just everything to me right now LOL!! And i'm still taking my Mielle Vitamins everyday. I think i will keep taking them until maybe this fall since i have the length i want but now i just want to think my hemline when its straightened.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 21, 2016)

Goals
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFrpbJtnMbB/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFsDipSnMbf/


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 23, 2016)

I don't remember the last time I did anything to my hair.  

I have just been spritzing it with water, sealing in with oils and using my curls control paste to put my hair in buns. I discovered I can finally wear my hair in that half up ninja bun style without looking like James Brown. 

The rest of the week I've just been wearing both sections in buns.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 23, 2016)

So I just shampooed all the gunk out of my hair and then I detangled and deep conditioned and restyled my curls. Then I scrunched in some coconut oil and sprites with Carol's Daughter black vanilla leave in to prevent crunchiness from my gel. 

My scalp feels better


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 26, 2016)

I plan on hiding my hair for the rest of the year. If I can exercise and get my diet right I _might _reach hip length in December_._


----------



## Chicoro (May 26, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Just checking in, here's where I'm at as of tonight.  I don't think you can see on the black shirt, so I changed to another one.  DS is home on Spring Break, he's not happy with taking



Congratulations @MileHighDiva, on your wonderful progress!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 26, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Goals
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFrpbJtnMbB/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFsDipSnMbf/



Wait @MileHighDiva that's you!! Is that your IG? If so I already follow you! I just saw that on my feed the other day and was like "I hope mine looks like that the next time I straighten it!"  Yesssssssss! Goals! Definitely! So beautiful!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 26, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> Wait @MileHighDiva that's you!! Is that your IG? If so I already follow you! I just saw that on my feed the other day and was like "I hope mine looks like that the next time I straighten it!"  Yesssssssss! Goals! Definitely! So beautiful!


Girl, that is not me!   I wish, but that is a goalnof mine,


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 26, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations @MileHighDiva, on your wonderful progress!


Thank you, @Chicoro!  You're my fine hair idol!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 26, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Girl, that is not me!   I wish, but that is a goal of mine,



OMG i'm so slow! Lol! I just noticed your post up thread said "Goals" lol! Lort! I just got back on my mental meds so i'm still adjusting! 

So how bout...

I bought me some hair grease. I decided to go old school today and use grease and water and gel. I used the grease as my leave in after i conditioned my hair in the shower this morning and then put the gel on top for old and frizz control...because, Florida. So far so good...it is a little greasy...just a LITTLE bit, but i figure after 2 more days or so, the greasiness will fade because my hair GULPS down everything. The longer it gets the drier it is and I just had to do SOMETHING about it.

I think my new regimen will be to shampoo/deep condition every 3-5 days and use the grease and gel combo.

Simple. Simple. Simple.

The only reason i was co washing so much is because my hair would be DRY on day 2...even if i didnt use gel.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Goals
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFrpbJtnMbB/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFsDipSnMbf/



I love the way this woman trims. I wish I could find someone remotely close in my area. Where is that woman located? I would fly to a good stylist . Sorry for asking because I don't have Instagram .


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 27, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I love the way this woman trims. I wish I could find someone remotely close in my area. Where is that woman located? I would fly to a good stylist . Sorry for asking because I don't have Instagram .


NP.  Jamilah Curry EDRIS Salon in NYC.
https://www.instagram.com/jamilahcurryhair/


----------



## caliscurls (May 27, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> Yes, yes and YASSSSSS! I am just reaching Hip Length after 5 years of being natural! I think the worse for me is when it seems like your hair has stalled in growth. Especially when you're RIGHT THERE!



Lol, yeah every 3 months I think my hair has stalled  Hair stalls do exists but in my case I realized 1. I was checking too often to notice progress (like every other day) 2. It goes through natural cycles with the seasons.  I had to put myself on a no length check for a while  and it was hard! My fingers were itching to pull that hair down!


----------



## caliscurls (May 27, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I notice that most curly heads with very long hair have one thing in common:
> 
> *They don't touch their hair for more than 1 to 2 times a week*.
> 
> ...



Totally agree, product consistency and looooow maintenance are crucial for me. Now that I can really see the results of staying true to this it's easier to do. There are so many products I want to try but I'm going to stick with what works and explore on an exception basis only occasionally


----------



## caliscurls (May 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Goals
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFrpbJtnMbB/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFsDipSnMbf/



Her hair.....


----------



## caliscurls (May 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @caliscurls
> myswimcap.com is water proof.  I'll try to bump some threads/posts about it later.  Members have had great success with it.


Thanks for this @MileHighDiva going to order this weekend. Went swimming last weekend without a cap and my hair was soft when it dried...??? It's a salt water pool, maybe that's why but I wasn't expecting that. Even my trouble spot in the crown was soft and easy to retwist without using the QB CTDG to help it along. Seems odd...


----------



## caliscurls (May 27, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @caliscurls I'm not in this challenge but I like to lurk  anyway, thanks for saying to hang in there because it can be very frustrating indeed. I'm transitioning and will be 20 months post soon. I was 1 inch from WL but cut it to maintain my ends.
> 
> I'm hoping by late next year to be MBL at least when I BC. With shrinkage, I think I will need to be at least TBL for my natural hair to even look long



How's it going @flyygirlll2 ? Hopefully the trim has helped some. Transitioning can be tough


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> NP.  Jamilah Curry EDRIS Salon in NYC.
> https://www.instagram.com/jamilahcurryhair/


Dang... Everyone is so far away from me


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 27, 2016)

@caliscurls Yes the trim did help a little bit. I also bought new shears that are sharper than the ones I had, so that should make things better too.

Things are ok. Some days are harder than others but I've managed to make it this far (20 months) so I will keep going. My natural hair reaches APL now; but since shrinkage will make me feel like I'm bald headed, I don't want to BC yet.


----------



## caliscurls (May 27, 2016)

Can't help but wonder just how long Cipriana Quann and her twins hair is...https://www.instagram.com/ciprianaquann/?hl=en

When I wear my loose twists down they hang nicely at BSL but detangled and stretched its at waist. Their hair is probably at their thighs....wow


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 27, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Can't help but wonder just how long Cipriana Quann and her twins hair is...https://www.instagram.com/ciprianaquann/?hl=en
> 
> When I wear my loose twists down they hang nicely at BSL but detangled and stretched its at waist. Their hair is probably at their thighs....wow



Between the two of them, they have enough hair for at least 20 people. I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I had all that hair, my hair right now is already a hassle to deal with most days.


----------



## LaVgirl (May 28, 2016)

Blow dried my hair for Memorial Day weekend and had my friend use her curling wand. It's swelling by the minute in this PA heat but I love it!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 28, 2016)

@LaVgirl Beautiful!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 28, 2016)

LaVgirl said:


> Blow dried my hair for Memorial Day weekend and had my friend use her curling wand. It's swelling by the minute in this PA heat but I love it!



Looks hella good!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (May 28, 2016)

LaVgirl said:


> Blow dried my hair for Memorial Day weekend and had my friend use her curling wand. It's swelling by the minute in this PA heat but I love it!



And I love hair pictures, especially of fabulous hair. It's so perfect looking that it seems like a wig. I know it's not. What it is -is gorgeous, luscious hair. So beautiful...sigh...just lovely. You are doing a great job with your hair!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 30, 2016)

Okay so now idk how I feel about grease. 

Yes my hair stayed slicked for a few days but it was really hard to wash it out of my hair! I shampooed about 2-3 times  There was a greasy feeling left behind. 

My shampoo just was not strong enough. I might just save the grease for winter time.


----------



## eocceas (Jun 3, 2016)

*Hi I was wondering if it would be ok to join this challenge? I really really need the momemtum and inspiration. Had a slight set back and had to cut ab 4" but I'm ready to get back on my grind.*

*Current length + hair type*:
~ MBL Natural 4a.
*Regimen*:
~ Wash 1x mo. and co-wash bi-wkly
*Plans to get to HL*:
~Henna and Ayurvedic treatments ~protein/moisture
~Inversion method
~ GHE method
~ 85% protective styles
~ Biotin/multi-vitamin
~ Excercise 3-4x wk
~ Drink plenty of water
*HL goal date*:
~ December 31st, 2016
*Plans once HL is achieved:
~ Maintain hair*


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 3, 2016)

@eocceas

@LaVgirl, your wand curls are


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 5, 2016)

eocceas said:


> *Hi I was wondering if it would be ok to join this challenge? I really really need the momemtum and inspiration. Had a slight set back and had to cut ab 4" but I'm ready to get back on my grind.*
> 
> *Current length + hair type*:
> ~ MBL Natural 4a.
> ...



YAAAAASSSSSSS! Welcome welcome welcome!   *Hip Hugger* lol


Get it?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 5, 2016)

I hate when my hair drops like this! It constantly scares me and feels like a bug is on me!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 5, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I hate when my hair drops like this! It constantly scares me and feels like a bug is on me!



Pretty curls!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 5, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Pretty curls!



Thanks so much! @Chicoro one of my hair crushes since I came to LHCF 

I can't believe it's been 8 yrs since I joined, already!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 6, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks so much! @Chicoro one of my hair crushes since I came to LHCF
> 
> *I can't believe it's been 8 yrs since I joined, already*!



*@SmilingElephant*,
And look how far you have come, past waist length to hip length, when your hair is stretched! For most of us, it takes about 1 to 3 years to just get on track. That means, understanding hair and products and processes and then figuring out how to apply that information to one's own hair, as in figuring out the best products for your hair and figuring out the best processes for your hair. Once that's done, then it takes anywhere from 3 to 5 years, to get to waist length and beyond waist length hair, even with a few setbacks.  This is barring or assuming there is not major hair cutting, only trimming during this time frame. I define '*major cutting*' as cutting more than _*2 inches* _during a *12 month time period*. Thus, where you are at now and the time you have been on the board is about what it takes. Many people don't take into account the preliminary time frame to learn and understand, which is required to get oneself on track.

Bravo to you!

If I were a newbie, I would look for your hair posts. Your posts would serve someone like an ideal, text book case to get them from where they are to hip length. Because of your documented experiences and information, they would probably be able to cut the time down to 3 to 5 years. All of this is written to say, that you are not only someone's hair crush, but your personal , documented, hair journey on this site is a possible pathway someone new could use to guide them to the hair length of their dreams.

Thank you for letting me know about being one of your hair crushes. I greatly appreciate it. It is kind and generous of you to take the time to say so.

I really love this thread because it's just like the threads that used to be here, the 'old school' threads: There are photos of progress! I keep coming back in here because I can never get enough of hair updates and hair progress in the form of descriptions with *PHOTOGRAPHS!

This thread is pure joy!*


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 6, 2016)

Let me stop playing and join this challenge since I'm always up in here anyway!  I am about 3 inches from my hip and about 6 inches from my tailbone. I'm going to copy the headings that *@eocceas* just posted.


*Current length + hair type*:

W'HIP (about 2 inches beyond my waist)
I don't like hair typing
*Regimen in 2016*:

Wash 1x per week
Deep condition weekly (moisturizing conditioner with olive oil and honey) using heat
Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Conditioner (for protein)
Panthenol water-based leave in (Infusium/Aphogee Vitamine Leave-In/ or one I make)
Coat ends with oil, scurl, hair butter (or vaseline)
Hair is always in protective style most times with a baggie
Apogee 2 Step Every 8 weeks
Sulfur Oil on Scalp 2x per week cover head with whole head baggie overnight
Water and Scurl daily to style/refresh hair
Gel to lay down fuzzier at hairline
*Plans to get to HL*:

Continue with above regimen
Up water intake
No trimming
*HL goal date (7 months left in 2016)*:

Gain 3 more inches at average 1/2 inch per month
Be at HL by December 31st, 2016
*Plans once HL is achieved:*

Work on getting thick, full ends at hip length
Then move on to tailbone length


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 6, 2016)

@Chicoro 
I'm so excited to be in a challenge with my fine hair idol! 

When will you release your 3rd book?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 6, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Chicoro
> I'm so excited to be in a challenge with my fine hair idol!
> 
> When will you release your 3rd book?



Thank you for the wonderful warm welcome!

Someone translated for me  and I published Grow It into French( Faites-Les Pousser!), for the women with Afro-textured hair here in France. It's on Amazon.com and Amazon.fr-the same book from 2008, but in French! So, the next book will be my 4th. I plan to work on it in the Fall of 2016, in a few months and have it published in December. Thank you for asking!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 6, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> *@SmilingElephant*,
> And look how far you have come, past waist length to hip length, when your hair is stretched! For most of us, it takes about 1 to 3 years to just get on track. That means, understanding hair and products and processes and then figuring out how to apply that information to one's own hair, as in figuring out the best products for your hair and figuring out the best processes for your hair. Once that's done, then it takes anywhere from 3 to 5 years, to get to waist length and beyond waist length hair, even with a few setbacks.  This is barring or assuming there is not major hair cutting, only trimming during this time frame. I define '*major cutting*' as cutting more than _*2 inches* _during a *12 month time period*. Thus, where you are at now and the time you have been on the board is about what it takes. Many people don't take into account the preliminary time frame to learn and understand, which is required to get oneself on track.
> 
> Bravo to you!
> ...


YAAAAASSSSSSS!!! You preached a word there! 

It's so true! I have so many friends and women irl that always ask me what I did to grow my hair this long. 

I DID MY RESEARCH!

No product or pill or potion will do you any justice in growing your hair if you don't know how to utilize them. Or the science behind them. And how the ingredients work and how hair works. 

I found LHCF through a random Google search for shampoo back in 2008. 

So now...I know what to do when it comes to using cones, mineral oil, sulfates, heat...I have a great understanding of it all because I did my research. 

Yes I've always had "long" hair...yes I have a mixed ancestry...a lot of ppl do...but not all of them have a easy time growing their hair to extremely long lengths (to me Hip is extreme)...you have to put in the work. What you put into your hair care is what you get out of it.

Thank you for pointing that out @Chicoro


----------



## eocceas (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you guys for the warm welcome...soooo excited! It's been years!! LHCF was so instrumental w/helping me get to WL the 1st time around.
Well I'm currently in Bantu knots since around the 1st and will take them down on Sun. and wear them out til the 15th. I'll then co-wash w/Taliah Waajid Co-washDc w/Alter EgoLeave-in w/Henna strengthening tea (Curly Proverbz recipe)Style w/Taliah Waajid Shea-coco style creamSeal w/Henna infused Whipped shea butter (Curly Proverbz). Also 3rd day doin Inversion Method. I mean business ya'll...hoping to see some serious results from IM.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 10, 2016)

Not in a challenge mood -just maintaining. I think imma hang out here for the hair porn!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 10, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/_953Xhq4u5/?taken-by=hazeltecla

Her hair wet


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 10, 2016)

#Followed lol

I'm redoing my Instagram . I'm trying to make some positive changes in my life and I want my IG to reflect that with a cute theme 

It's @broken_crayonz 

I just deleted all of my photos tho lol!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 10, 2016)

eocceas said:


> Thank you guys for the warm welcome...soooo excited! It's been years!! LHCF was so instrumental w/helping me get to WL the 1st time around.
> Well I'm currently in Bantu knots since around the 1st and will take them down on Sun. and wear them out til the 15th. I'll then co-wash w/Taliah Waajid Co-washDc w/Alter EgoLeave-in w/Henna strengthening tea (Curly Proverbz recipe)Style w/Taliah Waajid Shea-coco style creamSeal w/Henna infused Whipped shea butter (Curly Proverbz). Also 3rd day doin Inversion Method. I mean business ya'll...hoping to see some serious results from IM.



@eocceas,
YOU are looking absolutely gorgeous in those bantus! Will you post a photo when you take out those bantus, please?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 10, 2016)

wavezncurlz said:


> Not in a challenge mood -just maintaining. I think imma hang out here for the hair porn!



@wavezncurlz,
That's what pulled me in. All the photos of all this pretty hair. I figured I can't beg for photos unless I get up in her myself. I've started begging before I've posted a photo, though! Baby steps.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 10, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @wavezncurlz,
> That's what pulled me in. All the photos of all this pretty hair. I figured I can't beg for photos unless I get up in her myself. I've started begging before I've posted a photo, though! Baby steps.



 I love how we're all fiends for some hair pics round here.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 10, 2016)

That moment of satisfaction when you buy a new huge bottle of conditioner after panicking for a few days of running out.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Let me stop playing and join this challenge since I'm always up in here anyway!  I am about 3 inches from my hip and about 6 inches from my tailbone. I'm going to copy the headings that *@eocceas* just posted.
> 
> 
> *Current length + hair type*:
> ...




YAY!
Hi @Chicoro
  glad to see you.  Congratulations on the new translation of your book. Im aiming for HL then TL too.  If it wasn't for Chicoro and others I wouldn't have made WL the first time. Thanks chica


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Goals
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFrpbJtnMbB/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFsDipSnMbf/



Serious goals. Wow and her hair is healthy to the ends I think the stylist cut too much off 2 inches was enough. Jmo


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2016)

@LaVgirl 

Gorgeous, love it.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2016)

Updates 

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...llenge-2015-2016.755233/page-14#post-22756805


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 11, 2016)

Lucia said:


> YAY!
> Hi @Chicoro
> glad to see you.  Congratulations on the new translation of your book. Im aiming for HL then TL too.  If it wasn't for Chicoro and others I wouldn't have made WL the first time. Thanks chica



Hey!  thank you so much @Lucia!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 11, 2016)

After my postpartum hair shedding last year, I've been protective styling like crazy and will continue in my wigs for the remainder of the year. I want to try to get my full ends back the quickest way I know how; my wigs!

I've only been washing once a month to keep the manipulation down to a minimum as possible.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm posting a picture but under unusual circumstances. I got an alert from two people. One of them is the lovely @Poohbear from this site, that my photo is being used on a site to sell a growth product. It's a Chinese site, based in China.  When I go to the site I see nothing related to my photo or the product, just Remy hair products. I believe that there is something to do with the configuration of the site and the country. France might be blocking some things or the site may not be configured for France to see.

I sent an email asking them to remove the picture. @Poohbear was kind enough to give me a link and a pdf/image so I had a copy of the photo. This can be looked at two ways. On one side, it's an untruth and immoral and false advertising. Thus, I have tried to address this by sending them a polite email. I will have to see how that transpires and plays out.

I try really hard to look at things to find the benefit and blessing in the situation. The other side of the coin is that somebody waaaaay in China found my photo ( I know the internet reduces the distance) and is using it to say that:

_*"... I finally have amazing hair that I always dreamed of..." *_
(That's their written information, not mine!)

The point is, I tweaked and refined my processes from information I found here on LHCF. So, I am a 'product' of LHCF hair information and guidance. 

*If it's possible to get the right information to gain hip and tailbone length, LHCF is definitely one of the best places to get it!*

More specifically, this thread targets the gaining of healthy hair at these super long lengths. I consider this thread one of the many hair goldmines that are dotted all throughout this site.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Hiiiiii!!!
*
_I want to join! I'm a little new here! I lurked for about 3 days then finally decided to join! _
_I was at hip length before I big chopped in May of 2014 (cut my hair down to SL)_
_Now I'm just a tad bit past waist length. My goal is TBL!_

_I've never had a relaxer, but I had heat damage like crazy and a ridiculous amount of split ends. I haven't straightened my hair in about a year and a half now, so my current length prediction is from stretching.... _


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 12, 2016)

NaturalShe94 said:


> *Hiiiiii!!!
> *
> _I want to join! I'm a little new here! I lurked for about 3 days then finally decided to join! _
> _I was at hip length before I big chopped in May of 2014 (cut my hair down to SL)_
> ...



You have beautiful curls!!! I hope you NEVER relax those locks!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 12, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You have beautiful curls!!! I hope you NEVER relax those locks!



Thanks! And nope.... I stay far from relaxers lol.
Gosh, your hair is so pretty and looks sooo healthy!! #GOALS!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 12, 2016)

My nerves are on edge after what occurred over nite just 5 mins away from my home. 

Please pray for Orlando. ❤


----------



## Missjaxon (Jun 13, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> My nerves are on edge after what occurred over nite just 5 mins away from my home.
> 
> Please pray for Orlando. ❤



@SmilingElephant
Prayers for you and Orlando!


----------



## eocceas (Jun 13, 2016)

Sure here ya go...


----------



## eocceas (Jun 13, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @eocceas,
> YOU are looking absolutely gorgeous in those bantus! Will you post a photo when you take out those bantus, please?


Thnk youuuu!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 14, 2016)

So pretty! ^


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 14, 2016)

Sooooo ummmmmm....I was craving to go shorter for  the summer


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 14, 2016)

^^^^^ And yes I know that picture is stooopid large but my phone is broken and I'm on my laptop....and ya girl aint with that resizing life.

Anyway....yall know I am NOT cutting my hair so I  went with a short sew in bob weave instead. I'll shoot to keep it in for 8 weeks


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Sooooo ummmmmm....I was craving to go shorter for  the summerView attachment 363965


What is this?! This better be a sew in or a wig


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> ^^^^^ And yes I know that picture is stooopid large but my phone is broken and I'm on my laptop....and ya girl aint with that resizing life.
> 
> Anyway....yall know I am NOT cutting my hair so I  went with a short sew in bob weave instead. I'll shoot to keep it in for 8 weeks


Ok. You almost gave me a heart attack. I need you to post disclaimers in the original post ma'am


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 14, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> What is this?! This better be a sew in or a wig



LOL!! Yes Sis this is a sew in!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 14, 2016)

Really pretty!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2016)

I always resort back to braidouts when I'm taking a wig break. Quick & easy.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 16, 2016)

@pre_medicalrulz, your braidouts are always, so beautiful!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @pre_medicalrulz, your braidouts are always, so beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## eocceas (Jun 19, 2016)

Finished doing a wk of the Inversion Method Tues. Then Wed. I did my mid month co-wash, dc, leave-in, moisture then seal. Ts-twisted and will leave it til the 1st...moisturizing in btwn...


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 25, 2016)

Just finished retwisting my hair. It looks good but I feel like it's going through an awkward stage because of the length of the sides. If they were a little shorter or a little longer it'd look better 


For now I'll leave it alone but at the end of the year I think I'm going to trim an inch....watch me change my mind next week


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @pre_medicalrulz, your braidouts are always, so beautiful!



No matter what @pre_medicalrulz does, she and her hair are always gorgeous!

@lulu97, your sew-in looks fabulous!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 27, 2016)

eocceas said:


> Finished doing a wk of the Inversion Method Tues. Then Wed. I did my mid month co-wash, dc, leave-in, moisture then seal. Ts-twisted and will leave it til the 1st...moisturizing in btwn...



@eocceas, That skin of yours, just gloriously smooth. Cute hair style!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> No matter what @pre_medicalrulz does, she and her hair are always gorgeous!
> 
> @lulu97, your sew-in looks fabulous!



Lol you're too kind. With all that lushness you have!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

eocceas said:


> Finished doing a wk of the Inversion Method Tues. Then Wed. I did my mid month co-wash, dc, leave-in, moisture then seal. Ts-twisted and will leave it til the 1st...moisturizing in btwn...



I love your head piece!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 27, 2016)

Love the positivity in this thread! 

I have just been cowashing every three days. I think I've found yet ANOTHER favorite conditioner in Tresseme Flawless Curls!  I tried it on a whim and I love it so much I bought a second bottle...much bigger and with a pump!  I eventually will buy the matching shampoo as well. 

My new favorite gel...which isn't really new to me...is Ampro Olive oil when I can't find my Wetline Xtreme gel. 

I'm gonna do a shampoo wash the first week of July. I've been cowashing all month and I think my lowest layer is a little past Hip length now! Hopefully in September I'll be able to straighten it so I can trim off a good 2 inches. 

Time to trim and grow!! I want to maintain at Hip Length.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 29, 2016)

I am approaching my TL goal. I've cut a little since this pic was taken last month, but I'm happy with my progress. Just passed 4 years natural


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 30, 2016)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 365495 I am approaching my TL goal. I've cut a little since this pic was taken last month, but I'm happy with my progress. Just passed 4 years natural



YAAAAASSSSSSS!!! Very nice!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 2, 2016)

@Joigirl What do you use in your hair to make your curls clump so nicely!?? I can't get mine to form thick spirals like yours.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 2, 2016)

This is my hair today. I actually tried using a "detangler" before washing today. (Spray bottle of conditioner and water)

I shampooed, deep conditioned and styled as usual. Nothing fancy.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 3, 2016)

There's a lot of beautiful hair up in here  Nice work ladies!


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey guys! I know I'm super late but I want to join in. I have 4 inches to HL and I know it's kind of ambitious to reach HL by the end of the year but I figured I'd give it a shot. 

Current length: MBL. Also,  1 inch away from WL

• Regimen: I got a sew recently and my hair grew so much that I've decided to go back to the routine that got me the majority of my length, PS. I will get a sew in every 6-8 weeks and take 1 month off in between each install. I will moisture my hair while in a ps. When not in a ps, I will wear wet buns and wngs and will also M&S daily and DC weekly. I will also take vitamins and exercise.

• Exact goal length (for this challenge): HL

• Exact goal date: December 2016

• Tools + plans to help reach final goal: DC with heat, steam treatments and light trims as needed.

• Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: Low mainencence hairs styles, hide ends, minimal heat, wet buns and weekly DCs.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 3, 2016)

It is almost the end of the year, huh?

I haven't straightened my hair since January...I'm excited to see what it's gonna look like at the end of the year!! 

Hopefully I'll be scraping TBL so I can trim back to Hip Length.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 4, 2016)

@lulu97, I know your Cali stylist, probably told you how to care for your hair under the weave.  I still wanted to share this YTer's video.
She's so gentle with her hair!  I need her to rub my forehead, so the gentle touch can transfer to my hands.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Thanks so much for the video Sis!

I found a local stylist to wash and style the weave so all I do is moisturize the braids underneath a few times a week. She does some similar things.

She washes it twice (not with an applicator bottle though) She puts the shampoo in her palm and dips her fingers into it and apply the shampoo in between each track. Lawd it feels good.

Apply the deep conditioner and sits me under the dryer (it was a very short session...I'm thinking 10 minutes) I didn't mind though as I usually deep condition 15-20 minutes

Rinses out the DC. Sprayed a light leave in to my hair underneath as well as the weave. Puts a roller on my leave out then sits me under the dryer for 1 hour.

Styles the weave and blends my hair into it. (Without heat) She was surprised that my own hair got so straight with a roller. LOL

She is good. She also used Joico products so you know I was a happy camper. She used the Joico Color Endure shampoo, the Intense hydrator and a leave in that was in a blue bottle. (The name escapes me ATM) I plan on purchasing the shampoo once my current one is out.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 4, 2016)

Well damn! You've gone on full fledged Hair-Cation, lol

I'm glad you have someone to care for it. Sounds like a good match. @lulu97


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Well damn! You've gone on full fledged Hair-Cation, lol
> 
> I'm glad you have someone to care for it. Sounds like a good match. @lulu97



@MileHighDiva 
 Yes Sis, it's too hot to be bothered!

Even after the weave is out, I plan on going regularly. Nothing fancy. Just wash, DC, put me in 2 big braids (with my own hair) and be out. LOL


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 4, 2016)

Welcome @assiyrabomb !


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 5, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> @Joigirl What do you use in your hair to make your curls clump so nicely!?? I can't get mine to form thick spirals like yours.



Sorry for the delayed response. I use a modified curly girl method. I cowash weekly and shampoo monthly. That helps me with moisture retention and curl formation. As for products, I mix and match a lot because my hair hates coconut oil. I like Darcy's Botanicals Leave in,  Donna Marie Buttercreme, Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic for both WNGs and TOs.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 5, 2016)

Joigirl said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. I use a modified curly girl method. I cowash weekly and shampoo monthly. That helps me with moisture retention and curl formation. As for products, I mix and match a lot because my hair hates coconut oil. I like Darcy's Botanicals Leave in,  Donna Marie Buttercreme, Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic for both WNGs and TOs.



It's okay!

Okay...yeah even when I was strictly CG my curls wouldn't clump like that. I think I just need a good trim. They always spring up at the ends when I give myself a good trim.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2016)

Joigirl said:


> I am approaching my TL goal. I've cut a little since this pic was taken last month, but I'm happy with my progress. Just passed 4 years natural




Yes! Beautiful hair please give us details regimen and products to get such nice defined juicy curls.
ETA
Just saw your response. Thanks


----------



## eocceas (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey guys, been a lil while but not much to report. Recently I've been experimenting with headwraps and I must say after watching some how to's on it, I've gone quite mad.

Best protective style ever! Especially for the busy and/or hair lazy and no lie some of these took less than 3min. to do.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 10, 2016)

Slayin' @eocceas


----------



## Lucia (Jul 11, 2016)

Stylin' @eocceas
Have you tried big tribal style earrings or just big hoops with the wraps. I find it really gives that little extra glam.


----------



## kellistarr (Jul 12, 2016)

eocceas said:


> Hey guys, been a lil while but not much to report. Recently I've been experimenting with headwraps and I must say after watching some how to's on it, I've gone quite mad.
> 
> Best protective style ever! Especially for the busy and/or hair lazy and no lie some of these took less than 3min. to do.


Those wraps are nice.  Do you find that the material dries out your hair, *Ass*-uming that the wraps are of cotton?


----------



## kellistarr (Jul 12, 2016)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 365495 I am approaching my TL goal. I've cut a little since this pic was taken last month, but I'm happy with my progress. Just passed 4 years natural


Gorgeous!


----------



## eocceas (Jul 12, 2016)

kellistarr said:


> Those wraps are nice.  Do you find that the material dries out your hair, *Ass*-uming that the wraps are of cotton?


I always have my silk scarf under them. Sometimes even dc'ing or Doing the GHE and no ones the wiser.


----------



## eocceas (Jul 12, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Stylin' @eocceas
> Have you tried big tribal style earrings or just big hoops with the wraps. I find it really gives that little extra glam.


You know what, that would be a good look. Hadn't thought of that. Def have to get some of those...thnx.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## eocceas (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey lovelies, hope all is well. I am still keeping up with my wkly/mo. regimen. Thnk goodness and will be doing the 2nd round of the Inversion Method on Sun. I added some hair to my 2 strand twist this time bc I was in the mood for some serious hang time. I did the invisible twist method w/this style and it came out really good as if it grew from my scalp. Will try to keep it in for ab 2-3wks...


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 7, 2016)

@eocceas I love those wraps on you and those twists came out great! How's your retention been with the protective styling? 

@Joigirl congrats on your progress!


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 7, 2016)

Did you all notice that the longer the length challenge the less activity the thread has? I came in here looking for a whole bunch of updates and there's some but not much  (but I know good and well I haven't posted a thing in a while myself, lol ). Even going back to the really old threads with classic length goals you see the same thing. I wonder why that is? 

Anyhow, here's my update....things have started to calm down finally and life is thankfully getting back to normal. Friday before last I washed, did a protein treatment followed by DC, air dried, then redid my twists over 2 days. This past Friday I washed mainly my scalp and did a dry DC of the rest but left a little in and just threw it in a bun. Today I messaged QB CTDG through the entire length and ends. I also messaged a mix a Rosemary oil, coconut oil, and castor oil in to my scalp. It's back in a bun now, will probably wash and redo the twists later this week which would put me back at my normal routine. 

Generally my hair is doing really well but I can tell I'm going through a major shed. Not sure if it's from stress, hormones, or the season but will likely go see a doc if it doesn't settle down in a few weeks. I'm hoping that getting back to my pre-poo routine and good nutrition will help. 

Other than that I took advantage of QBs sale and bought 2 big containers of the CTDG plus two trial sizes for when I travel. I can truly live with just that and the Bekura Java Bean and Honey Balm in between washes...at least through Spring and Summer. We'll see if that holds true for th Fall and Winter. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

eocceas said:


> Hey lovelies, hope all is well. I am still keeping up with my wkly/mo. regimen. Thnk goodness and will be doing the 2nd round of the Inversion Method on Sun. I added some hair to my 2 strand twist this time bc I was in the mood for some serious hang time. I did the invisible twist method w/this style and it came out really good as if it grew from my scalp. Will try to keep it in for ab 2-3wks...


Pretty twists and wrap @eocceas


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> *Did you all notice that the longer the length challenge the less activity the thread ha*s? I came in here looking for a whole bunch of updates and there's some but not much  (but I know good and well I haven't posted a thing in a while myself, lol ). Even going back to the really old threads with classic length goals you see the same thing. I wonder why that is?
> 
> Anyhow, here's my update....things have started to calm down finally and life is thankfully getting back to normal. Friday before last I washed, did a protein treatment followed by DC, air dried, then redid my twists over 2 days. This past Friday I washed mainly my scalp and did a dry DC of the rest but left a little in and just threw it in a bun. Today I messaged QB CTDG through the entire length and ends. I also messaged a mix a Rosemary oil, coconut oil, and castor oil in to my scalp. It's back in a bun now, will probably wash and redo the twists later this week which would put me back at my normal routine.
> 
> ...



I believe this is true. I really haven't been moved to do much on the hair care end. It's almost like..I got this...now can we move on?! LOL
I just came out of a sew in recently and just been pampering my hair with some good ole deep conditioning treatments, protein treatments and will do a jet black color soon. Once the snow comes, I'll be going back in a sew in. Thinking of being in a sew in during the coldest/hottest months of the year to give my hair a break. Found an awesome stylist to install/maintain/remove the sew-in's as well as do monthly visits on my natural hair to give myself a break from the DIY. All is well.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 8, 2016)

eocceas said:


> Hey guys, been a lil while but not much to report. Recently I've been experimenting with headwraps and I must say after watching some how to's on it, I've gone quite mad.
> 
> Best protective style ever! Especially for the busy and/or hair lazy and no lie some of these took less than 3min. to do.



Love your wraps. The pictures are great. That first one is my favorite. You look regal and pretty.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 8, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I believe this is true. I really haven't been moved to do much on the hair care end. *It's almost like..I got this...now can we move on?! *LOL
> I just came out of a sew in recently and just been pampering my hair with some good ole deep conditioning treatments, protein treatments and will do a jet black color soon. Once the snow comes, I'll be going back in a sew in. Thinking of being in a sew in during the coldest/hottest months of the year to give my hair a break. Found an awesome stylist to install/maintain/remove the sew-in's as well as do monthly visits on my natural hair to give myself a break from the DIY. All is well.



I think you're right. Now that it seems like I've got things figured out I'm not moved to post as much...it'd be the same thing every day, lol. Same routine, same products....no excitement here. It's good that everyone posts every now and then so we can see the full journey, even through maintenance.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 9, 2016)

Welp...

I'm back on my Mielle vitamins . I personally notice a difference in the growth of my hair...but definitely my nails when I don't take them for a while  

I've been so busy with working and life, I've been going almost a week without cowashing and detangling! Which is BAD for me! I'll most likely have a loc to detangle tomorrow.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 9, 2016)

@SmilingElephant have your created a trim schedule to help you maintain HL or will you do it as you feel the need?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 10, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @SmilingElephant have your created a trim schedule to help you maintain HL or will you do it as you feel the need?



I'm going to start doing quarterly trims to help thicken up my ends. Starting this fall


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 10, 2016)

Idk why I never joined this challenge. Better late than never I guess. 

I've reached hip and tailbone length a few times but always end up having to cut back to waist for one reason or another. I just trimmed from hip length a couple of weeks ago, but this time I only had to trim to whip instead of back up to waist length so I guess that's progress. 

My main struggle is keeping my ends from being damaged, mostly by stylists. 

Current length: WHIP (natural)

Regimen: Shampoo/DC bi-weekly; low manipulation styles, low heat

Exact goal length: Hip length with healthy ends and a U shaped hemline

Products: Elucence MB shampoo, Silk dreams VS DC. Looking for a good product for my twist outs and braid outs. Coconut oil and argan oil on my ends. Elasta QP wrap foam and Ecostyler gel for natural styles. 

Tools + plans to help reach final goal: I have a pretty good regimen, so my plan is just to stick with what's been working and pay more attention to my ends between now and the end of the year. 

Maintenance + plans once goal is achieved: once I reach my goal I'll just be continuing my regimen and doing maintenance trims.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 10, 2016)

@FoxxyLocs are the styles just rough when they comb your hair or scissor happy?


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 10, 2016)

Did a scalp massage this morning with my oil mix and then rotated my protective style to what looks like a French Braid but is really just banded down the center. Ends are out today because it looks so good, love the fullness. May do an overnight pre-poo since tomorrow is wash day but we'll see. 

Have upped my water in take and started back on my vitamins. 

Observation:

A while back I commented about thin areas at my nape and crown. Happy to report that slightly thicker loose twists in those areas have paid off - most substantially in the nape and little on the crown. The nape twists were thicker than the crown. I like how my hair doesn't really look like I have twists in because they're so small but am going to have to give in to thicker twists at the crown as well to see continued improvement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2016)

@caliscurls
Just popped in to say we miss you in the Oil(s), Grease Challenge Thread.

Please don't forget about us.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 10, 2016)

Lol @IDareT'sHair headed over now!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 10, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @FoxxyLocs are the styles just rough when they comb your hair or scissor happy?



Either they are too rough when combing, or they use too much heat.

I went to a stylist last October who I had been seeing maybe twice a year for the last few years. She had a new shampoo girl who tangled my hair when washing, then ripped through when combing. I was shocked at how much damage she did in just that one session, but I ended up having to cut 4 inches.

Then I grew it back to HL and went to my mom's stylist to get it flat ironed. She flat ironed on 450 with multiple passes, even though I told her that I normally do 1 pass on 375. She insisted that her heat protectant worked really well and my hair would be fine. She was wrong of course. Cut two inches off after that.


----------



## eocceas (Aug 10, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @eocceas I love those wraps on you and those twists came out great! How's your retention been with the protective styling?
> 
> @Joigirl congrats on your progress!


Thnk u. Not sure how it's going quite yet. I haven't done any length checks yet. However, the overall health of my hair is much better


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 10, 2016)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Either they are too rough when combing, or they use too much heat.
> 
> I went to a stylist last October who I had been seeing maybe twice a year for the last few years. *She had a new shampoo girl who tangled my hair when washing, then ripped through when combing. I was shocked at how much damage she did in just that one session, but I ended up having to cut 4 inches.*
> 
> Then I grew it back to HL and went to my mom's stylist to get it flat ironed. She flat ironed on 450 with multiple passes, even though I told her that I normally do 1 pass on 375. *She insisted that her heat protectant worked really well and my hair would be fine. She was wrong of course. Cut two inches off after that.*



 See, this is why I can't bring myself to step foot in to a salon again. It's good you know they're the problem though - the fix is straight forward.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 11, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> See, this is why I can't bring myself to step foot in to a salon again. It's good you know they're the problem though - the fix is straight forward.



Yeah, I hate trying new salons, but I need a break sometimes from doing my hair myself.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's all in my mind...but it seems like my hair stopped growing. 

I should measure it. But maybe I'm watching it too much.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 17, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm pretty sure it's all in my mind...but it seems like my hair stopped growing.
> 
> I should measure it. But maybe I'm watching it too much.



Yeah Sis...it's all in your mind. Your hair is growing! Everytime I look at my dark brown dusty roots compared to my jet black (colored) length; I'm like dangggggggg! My hair grows super fast. I haven't colored my hair in around 6 months and I swear I have at least 5 to 6 inches of new growth.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 17, 2016)

The first week of fall, I will do my seasonal routine.

Roller set with a mix of my magnetic and French rollers.
Flat iron the roots on low heat (300)
Seasonal trim

Wear it straight for a few weeks. The first wash after all of the above will be coloring my roots! I missed my summer color session due to being in that sew in, but I'm back on track!

I'm also fully stocked on products and ready for the rest of summer and fall!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 17, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yeah Sis...it's all in your mind. Your hair is growing! Everytime I look at my dark brown dusty roots compared to my jet black (colored) length; I'm like dangggggggg! My hair grows super fast. I haven't colored my hair in around 6 months and I swear I have at least 5 to 6 inches of new growth.



I'm still at 30 inches since May!  Idk...im drinking a beer and handlind a measuring tape...so i may be off lol 

Either way...i need to trim an inch off...i want healthy ends....hopefully i'll be a full Hip Length by next Spring and then i'll be satisfied 

THAT'S ALL I WANT!!  

I'm trying to get back to oiling my ends regularly. I always seem to forget.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> The first week of fall, I will do my seasonal routine.
> 
> Roller set with a mix of my magnetic and French rollers.
> Flat iron the roots on low heat (300)
> ...


Why do you flat iron only the roots?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Why do you flat iron only the roots?



I like my roots to be straight before I touch them up with the color. I use way less color this way and it's also easier for me to tell the difference between my natural color and my previously colored hair. So the wash before I color, I roller set and flat iron the roots.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 20, 2016)

Needed serious 'me time' so I went to chopping....

Will try to load pics in a few


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 20, 2016)

The Slayage continues!  Your hemline is always on point, 
@pre_medicalrulz


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 20, 2016)

@pre_medicalrulz  Gorgeous!  Still thinking of you and your girls, hoping you see better days


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 371023


Wow Amazing


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 21, 2016)

I hope she doesn't get mid-shaft splits from using that darn tangle teazer. I know she likes that tool from a previous video.  I want to everytime I see that darn thing.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 21, 2016)

@MileHighDiva I'm not about that tangle teazer life but her hair is thick and beautiful though.


----------



## sgold04 (Aug 22, 2016)

I wonder if I should aim for hip length...I'm not doing a great job taking care of my ends. I need to do better.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 22, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva I'm not about that tangle teazer life but her hair is thick and beautiful though.


Girl, me either.  I'm like 
when I see those darn things.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 23, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva I'm not about that tangle teazer life but her hair is thick and beautiful though.


Ever since the Denman did me in (and it took me a few months to realize it - SMH) I'm done with Detangling tools. Fingers only here. Too paranoid now lol!


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 23, 2016)

Was inspecting my ends yesterday. It's time for a search and destroy session or trim. I was going cut an inch in Q4....but I may just dust the ends over the next two weeks and be done with it.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 23, 2016)

@caliscurls The only time I'll use a detangling tool is on wash day. I use either a wide tooth comb or a Widu (sp?) brush with the wooden teeth since there's no seams. I finger detangle for the most outside of wash day.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 23, 2016)

I only use my denman for the comb chase method when I'm flat ironing. Or to detangle straight hair. Other than that I use my wide tooth comb.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 23, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 371023



Your hair looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 8, 2016)

Another Round of Goals:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKHQcAdhUbo/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKFGso7hO33/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGUPmyxusCX/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BHeYTuHglWu/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFRV5jgOsKs/


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2016)

@pre_medicalrulz  Your hair...Good LAWD!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 14, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


>



I'm really happy to see she finally surpassed her hair goals.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


>



I didn't know she was back to uploading! Gotta check YouTube more often.

Her hair is


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 15, 2016)

Yea I remember back in 2014 she was going thru an iron deficiency issue that was causing major shedding. It damaged her hair. Then she disappeared. I went thru the same issue with my pregnancy. I wasn't taking my iron pills (still not) and it caused major shedding. I'm glad she conquered it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 15, 2016)

You better start taking your iron and Vit D!   We cant have your lovely locks thinning out @pre_medicalrulz .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> You better start taking your iron and Vit D!   We cant have your lovely locks thinning out @pre_medicalrulz .



This made me laugh


----------



## Janet' (Sep 15, 2016)

@pre_medicalrulz Your hair is AH-MAY-ZING!!! So glad to see you doing well!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 15, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @pre_medicalrulz Your hair is AH-MAY-ZING!!! So glad to see you doing well!!!



Thank you! Glad to see you back on the board.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 15, 2016)

Glad to be back!!!! @pre_medicalrulz You can keep posting it!! Every time I see you hair, I swoon!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 15, 2016)

So much inspiration in these posts tho!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 15, 2016)

@SmilingElephant


----------



## Lucia (Sep 16, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yea I remember back in 2014 she was going thru an iron deficiency issue that was causing major shedding. It damaged her hair. Then she disappeared. I went thru the same issue with my pregnancy. I wasn't taking my iron pills (still not) and it caused major shedding. I'm glad she conquered it.




See that's why I disagree with YT or "hair gurus" who say that vitamins can't do anything to grow your hair. If you can't eat 5 servings of fruits and veggies a day then yes you need supplements to make up the difference. Hair and nails are last in line for vitamins and minerals.
Anyways didn't mean to hijack the thread getting off the soapbox now.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 16, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @pre_medicalrulz Your hair is AH-MAY-ZING!!! So glad to see you doing well!!!



@pre_medicalrulz
Yes your is like WOW!  

Shine thickness length keep doing what you're doing cause it's working.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


>



I was waiting for her to come back I almost thought she had dropped off for good. Glad she's back I study her YT ps styling techniques.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 16, 2016)

Lucia said:


> I was waiting for her to come back I almost thought she had dropped off for good. Glad she's back I study her YT ps styling techniques.



She came back with a vengeance! Lol! It's amazing how she got that length with full ends in a year and a half!


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 19, 2016)

Lucia said:


> I was waiting for her to come back I almost thought she had dropped off for good. Glad she's back I study her YT ps styling techniques.



OMG I was wondering about her! Once I saw her 2" to tailbone length vid, I made up my mind to try and get there myself. It's one thing to see a cartoon with lengthy hair but it's a whole 'nother level once you actually see a sister with hair down to her hip bones and you know it's her natural hair! Sistawithrealhair was definitely my motivation to actually grow my hair out to TBL.  Got my hair health up, now I just need to work on my patience! 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 19, 2016)

So are we all still down to participate in a 2017-2018 challenge? I know a lot of us have made hip/tailbone already, so just to keep it interesting we can make it a hip/tailbone/classic length challenge perhaps.

I can start up the new challenge next month if @Aireen doesn't mind. I haven't seen her post much lately! Hope all is well Girly!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 19, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> So are we all still down to participate in a 2017-2018 challenge? I know a lot of us have made hip/tailbone already, so just to keep it interesting we can make it a hip/tailbone/classic length challenge perhaps.
> 
> I can start up the new challenge next month if @Aireen doesn't mind. I haven't seen her post much lately! Hope all is well Girly!


I'm in


----------



## Janet' (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm here for it!!!! Not to join...I'm nowhere near HL but I will definitely be sliding up in the thread to , I mean, err, to get inspiration


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 20, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> So are we all still down to participate in a 2017-2018 challenge? I know a lot of us have made hip/tailbone already, so just to keep it interesting we can make it a hip/tailbone/classic length challenge perhaps.
> 
> I can start up the new challenge next month if @Aireen doesn't mind. I haven't seen her post much lately! Hope all is well Girly!


Count me in


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 20, 2016)

Would like to join...if I was at least bra strap length lol. But I'll keep an eye on this thread for motivation if nothing else. Such lovely tresses here, sigh.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2016)

Im lurking just to see hair  Looking forward to end of year check ins.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok Ladies, I'll start the thread in November and the challenge will of course start at the beginning of the new year. I guess to prep for the challenge between now and then, we can evaluate our regimens/ products and make sure we are gonna be set up for maximum results. I've managed to minimize my staple products down to 10 and found a new regimen that keeps my hair hydrated, ends stretched and protected until each new wash day comes. Think I'm gonna push for Classic length this time around.  

Lets tighten up these next few months and stay on track!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 20, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Ok Ladies, I'll start the thread in November and the challenge will of course start at the beginning of the new year. I guess to prep for the challenge between now and then, we can evaluate our regimens/ products and make sure we are gonna be set up for maximum results. I've managed to minimize my staple products down to 10 and found a new regimen that keeps my hair hydrated, ends stretched and protected until each new wash day comes. Think I'm gonna push for Classic length this time around.
> 
> Lets tighten up these next few months and stay on track!



Share this new regimen please!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 20, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Share this new regimen please!



How have you been Sis? I was thinking of you the other day. 

***************

Regimen:

Wash twice a week. However, I only use shampoo every 2 weeks, so the bulk of my washing is deep conditioning on dry hair, rinsing it out then styling OR co-cleansing/Quickie DC in shower then styling. Once a month light protein treatments.


Styling:
After washing, I put my hair in a few braids (usually 6), heavily seal the last 6-8 inches with a pomade then roll those heavily sealed ends on perm rods. The braids are left in until the next wash session. I usually style them in a bun, ponytail or updo with a claw clip.
Every 3 months, I roller set and enjoy wearing my hair down.

Wash days take 15-30 minutes now versues 2-3 hours when I was roller setting every wash. I also don't have to moisturize anymore. The constant conditioning plus leaving actual conditioner in keeps my hair nice and hydrated.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> How have you been Sis? I was thinking of you the other day.
> 
> ***************
> 
> ...


Will you post a picture of your braids up and down. I never knew this is what you did.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Will you post a picture of your braids up and down. I never knew this is what you did.



This is today. It's been up in this claw clip since last wash day. Yes I know it looks a lil crazy with the parts showing and all....I don't mind them though. Wash day is tomorrow. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 20, 2016)

^^^^^Don't mind the lent in the back    like I said wash day is tomorrow.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 20, 2016)

@lulu97 

I'm ok lately. Immediate and church family have really been on me and helping me understand how to deal with the things I cannot change. I have my days of course but inside I feel so much more at peace. I thank my church family moreso. 

How about I do the exact same thing as far as PS'ing! I have my 6 plaits; 3 on each side and I pin them up. My mom hates when i wear it out the house but I really don't care. I wash every 4 weeks though. Only because it's harder to get to with 2 little ones these days. Lately, I wear wigs on top of the plaits to appease my mother. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> ^^^^^Don't mind the lent in the back    like I said wash day is tomorrow.


Thank you. You know I'm hair lazy and looking forward to throwing some braids at the top of my head  The piece in the claw clip almost looks like curls.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @lulu97
> 
> I'm ok lately. Immediate and church family have really been on me and helping me understand how to deal with the things I cannot change. I have my days of course but inside I feel so much more at peace. I thank my church family moreso.
> 
> How about I do the exact same thing as far as PS'ing! I have my 6 plaits; 3 on each side and I pin them up. My mom hates when i wear it out the house but I really don't care. I wash every 4 weeks though. Only because it's harder to get to with 2 little ones these days. Lately, I wear wigs on top of the plaits to appease my mother. Lol



 I am glad you are feeling better. I am glad you are supported.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I am glad you are feeling better. I am glad you are supported.



Thank you. The ladies here have been great as well. It's like a home away from home.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 371015 View attachment 371017 View attachment 371019 View attachment 371021


Oooh, hair porn. Your hair is so pretty @pre_medicalrulz. I want my hair to be just like yours when it grows up .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 21, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @lulu97
> 
> I'm ok lately. Immediate and church family have really been on me and helping me understand how to deal with the things I cannot change. I have my days of course but inside I feel so much more at peace. I thank my church family moreso.
> 
> How about I do the exact same thing as far as PS'ing! I have my 6 plaits; 3 on each side and I pin them up. My mom hates when i wear it out the house but I really don't care. I wash every 4 weeks though. Only because it's harder to get to with 2 little ones these days. Lately, I wear wigs on top of the plaits to appease my mother. Lol



@pre_medicalrulz That's so good that you are at peace. Most people say time heals all wounds but I believe time just allows us ways to deal and move on through the pain.   

We gone be the 6 braids/plaits sisters! LOL We will start and finish the challenge strong!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. You know I'm hair lazy and looking forward to throwing some braids at the top of my head  The piece in the claw clip almost looks like curls.



They are curls from the perm rods. I braid each section all the way down until I get about 6-8 inches from the ends then I roll them on perm rods. I like to do this to make sure the ends are smooth and stretched. I don't seperate the curls though. It's sole purpose is just for the stretch.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey Ladies! 

I don't know what to do about my hair. I really need to trim it! But I just don't have time!!  being THIS busy is scary for me...bc I start shedding more than normal and it takes a toll on my mind and body. 

But I brought it on myself...it's my fault...trying to be a superhero. 

I'm tired of being the superhero.  But I feel like I have to right now. 

I feel like my hair is stuck again and I won't make my hair goal by the end of the year.. which is FULL hip length. 

I'm optimistic but discouraged at the same time. I'm still taking my meds and they are still helping...but I may need to increase the dose on my day meds bc I get so irritated with dumb ppl and I want to slap the taste out of their butts. That's just how hard I wanna slap them. 

Anywhoodles...

@pre_medicalrulz you hang in there, lady!! I will definitely keep you in prayer and pray that you are renewed and will prosper. It will be okay.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 22, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Ok Ladies, I'll start the thread in November and the challenge will of course start at the beginning of the new year. I guess to prep for the challenge between now and then, we can evaluate our regimens/ products and make sure we are gonna be set up for maximum results. I've managed to minimize my staple products down to 10 and found a new regimen that keeps my hair hydrated, ends stretched and protected until each new wash day comes. Think I'm gonna push for Classic length this time around.
> 
> Lets tighten up these next few months and stay on track!




I MIGHT renew my subscription  lol

But if I do...I'm aiming for Full Hip Length.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 23, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I MIGHT renew my subscription  lol
> 
> But if I do...I'm aiming for Full Hip Length.





SmilingElephant said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I don't know what to do about my hair. I really need to trim it! But I just don't have time!!  being THIS busy is scary for me...bc I start shedding more than normal and it takes a toll on my mind and body.
> 
> ...



@SmilingElephant How long does it take you to trim? 

Don't leave until you reach your ultimate hair goal. I oftentimes think about not renewing my subscription as well, but I really love the Health and Fitness forum. If it was based on the hair side alone...I woulda left a long time ago. Is there another forum here that you are interested in to help you stay a little longer?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 23, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @SmilingElephant How long does it take you to trim?
> 
> Don't leave until you reach your ultimate hair goal. I oftentimes think about not renewing my subscription as well, but I really love the Health and Fitness forum. If it was based on the hair side alone...I woulda left a long time ago. Is there another forum here that you are interested in to help you stay a little longer?



I've been peeking into the Book Club forum. I see it gets a little action 

You just tryna get me to stay lol!!

Tbh it's kinda weird to go without LHCF bc it's been a part of my life for 8 years...almost a decade!! So I always end up coming back, but I'm finding with age comes less and less time. Like the older I get I'm tied up in other things in life. 

Also, I really REALLY miss the old vibe that used to be prevalent on this board.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 23, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I've been peeking into the Book Club forum. I see it gets a little action
> 
> You just tryna get me to stay lol!!
> 
> ...


Come into the book club!!! I wish more people posted there.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 23, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Come into the book club!!! I wish more people posted there.



I've never been in that forum. I'll check it out too.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 24, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I've been peeking into the Book Club forum. I see it gets a little action
> 
> *You just tryna get me to stay lol!!*
> 
> ...



Shole is!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 24, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Come into the book club!!! I wish more people posted there.





Nightingale said:


> I've never been in that forum. I'll check it out too.



I love reading. I used to go in that forum and post about a year ago but just stopped going in there for some reason. I'll start back dropping by as well.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Shole is!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 27, 2016)

I wore my hair down this past weekend to a cookout. The good thing about keeping it in braids is that as soon as I take the braids down, I get a style. LOL

How are we wearing our hair this week? Buns, braids, twists, updo's or are you just letting it all hang down?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I wore my hair down this past weekend to a cookout. The good thing about keeping it in braids is that as soon as I take the braida down, I get a style. LOL
> 
> How are we wearing our hair this week? Buns, braids, twists, updo's or are you just letting it all hang down?


I'm wearing my hair in two strand twists under a wig. I'll be switching to flat twists this week. I'll be hiding my hair until April because winters here are horrible and I'm trying to get to hip length by June. I don't need any setbacks.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm washing every 3 days and wearing flat twists. My girlfriend and I are doing a modified CG/MHM regi for 6 weeks so I'm in flat twist during that. I plan to start setting at the end of October.

Hopefully I've gained enough length to be able to put it up easier after rollerseting.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I wore my hair down this past weekend to a cookout. The good thing about keeping it in braids is that as soon as I take the braids down, I get a style. LOL
> 
> How are we wearing our hair this week? Buns, braids, twists, updo's or are you just letting it all hang down?



Guuuuuuuurrrrrl.....that Busy Girl Bun!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 28, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm wearing my hair in two strand twists under a wig. I'll be switching to flat twists this week. I'll be hiding my hair until April because winters here are horrible and I'm trying to get to hip length by June. I don't need any setbacks.



I hear you Sis! Winters are brutal on my hair since I moved to an area that snows. My hair wasn't ready! LOL. I'll be wearing my turbans throughout the fall and winter to protect my hair. 



faithVA said:


> I'm washing every 3 days and wearing flat twists. My girlfriend and I are doing a modified CG/MHM regi for 6 weeks so I'm in flat twist during that. I plan to start setting at the end of October.
> 
> Hopefully I've gained enough length to be able to put it up easier after rollerseting.



Do you care to share more about your modified CG/MHM regi? It may help someone here. I am oh so proud of your hair and how much you are dedicated to learning more about it. 



SmilingElephant said:


> Guuuuuuuurrrrrl.....that Busy Girl Bun!



I hear ya Sis! Can't go wrong with a bun. I love my top knots when all other styles fail me.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Sep 28, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I hear you Sis! Winters are brutal on my hair since I moved to an area that snows. My hair wasn't ready! LOL. I'll be wearing my turbans throughout the fall and winter to protect my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooh turbans! Please post a pic of your turbans. I bet they look lovely.  Turbans and head wraps are on my list to buy before it gets cold.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 28, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Oooooooh turbans! Please post a pic of your turbans. I bet they look lovely.  Turbans and head wraps are on my list to buy before it gets cold.



This is the only one I have for now but I'll post more throughout the fall/winter as I wear them. I purchase large scarves, tie them up in different styles and secure the knots with ribbon ties.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Sep 28, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> This is the only one I have for now but I'll post more throughout the fall/winter as I wear them. I purchase large scarves, tie them up in different styles and secure the knots with ribbon ties.
> 
> View attachment 375091


Lovely! How do you style your hair underneath? My only hope is 2 stand twisting my hair. I can't cornrow.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I hear you Sis! Winters are brutal on my hair since I moved to an area that snows. My hair wasn't ready! LOL. I'll be wearing my turbans throughout the fall and winter to protect my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks lulu.  I have to stay on top of learning. Otherwise my hair would be at NL for the rest of my life. That would just depress me. 

There isn't really much to share. My girlfriend is doing the modified CG so I don't know much about it. She is high po so she is doing conditioner. I'm lo po so doing Dubaidee's version of MHM which is just a mudwash and gel every 3 days. My curls are defining so I can wear a wng but Im still doing flat twist be wise they just last longer. 

For the next few weeks I will just use mudwash and gel to see if my hair defines even further. 

Then I'm going back to shampoo, conditioner, etc. I will stretch with a rollerset and then out it back into flat twist 

I have a love hate relationship with them.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 28, 2016)

These babies are killin' it:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKwEoPFBd_4/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BK54ltbj-bf/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BK6YTQpBcP5/


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 28, 2016)

@MileHighDiva


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 29, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Lovely! How do you style your hair underneath? My only hope is 2 stand twisting my hair. I can't cornrow.



One big crown braid works best when I tie it in this style, since the hair is flat to the head. But I think twists/braids would also work as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> These babies are killin' it:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKwEoPFBd_4/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BK54ltbj-bf/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BK6YTQpBcP5/



Yes they are killing it indeed! That puff though


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 29, 2016)

My hair is definitely playing tricks on me!

I was doing my weekly wash and decided to stretch a few strands out and realized I have one or two strands trying to claim tbl...right above it!

Back to vitamins and bunning!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 29, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I bought Some of Marguerite's Magic by Carol's Daughter yesterday and applied it to my hair this morning to refresh my bun. 

I really like it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 30, 2016)

Gotta finish off the last leg of this challenge strong. Let's get those diets and nutrition snatched all the way together so the hair that's growing in is strong and supple.


I already don't play about my diet (I'm sure y'all know that if we chat in the Health and Fitness forum)! LOL Today I started my annual end of year Health challenge. With Fall being holiday season, it's easy to slip up so I always challenge myself to aim higher this time of the year. My hair and skin always reap the most benefits too.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm just making sure I eat, period! I get so caught up with work and everything and I sometimes forget to eat!

I learned my lesson Wednesday tho! I was running around town all day without really eating and it was hot and I was all sweaty. 

I came home to lay down and when I did, I still felt like I was falling out. So I got back up and fixed me something to eat and drank about 4-5 water bottles back to back bc I was pretty sure I was dehydrated 

So I'm eating today and making sure I drink plenty of water from now on!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 1, 2016)

Tomorrow I'll be treating my hair to a nice wash session.

Will clarify, do a protein treatment, then deep condition for 30 minutes under my hooded dryer.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 1, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Gotta finish off the last leg of this challenge strong. Let's get those diets and nutrition snatched all the way together so the hair that's growing in is strong and supple.
> 
> 
> I already don't play about my diet (I'm sure y'all know that if we chat in the Health and Fitness forum)! LOL Today I started my annual end of year Health challenge. With Fall being holiday season, it's easy to slip up so I always challenge myself to aim higher this time of the year. My hair and skin always reap the most benefits too.


I need to join y'all more often over there. Between school, work and clinical rotations, my diet is horrible. I'm trying to do better but I need help


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 2, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to join y'all more often over there. Between school, work and clinical rotations, my diet is horrible. I'm trying to do better but I need help



We would love to have you chatting with us over there. I gives me so much pride to see women with an interest in health and fitness. 

I started a thread in the H&F forum called "What did you eat today"? It helps keep us accountable for our daily food intake. After losing 53 pounds and maintaining that weightloss for over a year now, there is one thing I know for sure. Health in general is not about doing a whole bunch of stuff and overwhelming yourself. It's about the small victories...taking it one meal at a time...one day at a time. Come on and join us!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm under the dryer deep conditioning with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm after a 10 minute protein treatment (used Colorful Neutral protein filler). My hair is feeling amazing. 

For the month of October, I'll be doing 4 braids instead of 6 after washing. Gotta switch it up every month to avoid breakage.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 2, 2016)

Marguerite's Magic is gonna be my Holy Grail for my buns or any kind of protective style from now on!

I put some in my hair yesterday for work. I expected my hair to feel dry and parched as it usually does the following day, this morning...

Guuuuuuuurrrrrl! 

My hair was moisturized as if I had just put the Magic in! I only put a pea size amount on my edges and my ends for my bun for good measure. 

I'm so glad I found this product! I was having a really hard time finding something to keep my hair moisturized since it's gotten longer.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 4, 2016)

Please excuse my bra and the background! This pic was impromptu. 

I can't believe my hair is this long! 

It almost reaches my butt!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 5, 2016)

@SmilingElephant Looking good Sis!

************************
I've been trying to come on and update anytime I do something to my hair that way I can remember to stay active. 

This morning I deep conditioned on dry hair with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, rinsed, then cleansed my scalp with Curl Junkie Daily Fix. Speaking of Daily Fix...here's a tip for anyone who uses this. I'm able to dilute it and turn 1 bottle into 4. It is uber thick so when I open a new bottle, I pour around 3 ounces into a 12 ounce bottle and fill the rest with hot water. Shake like crazy and bam...a whole new bottle.

 

The bottle on the right is a brand new undiluted bottle compared to one I diluted on the left. The diluted one is still thick and still gets my scalp/hair clean.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 6, 2016)

IG Porn:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGzYOlKLXsD/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCv6GhxrXrT/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BF1TcdjLXnt/
https://www.instagram.com/p/4b1QIXLXg7/
https://www.instagram.com/p/24HUf0LXjQ/


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2016)

I haven't purchased hair stuff in a long time (other than castor oil) so I treated myself to 24 satin scrunchies from Bonbons Cheveux.

 

I would have rather had silk ones but my favorite silk vendor does not make scrunchies. I may message her and see if she would maybe do a special order.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 8, 2016)

My hair is shedding a lot. I applied the garlic treatment but not sure what it will do since my shedding is probably due to internal changes; stress, mild depression, iron deficiency, diet, etc. I've been keeping it protected months at a time until I can gain my control again. I surely don't want to have to cut off more after chopping 4 inches to MBL. Because if I have to Ive decided to cut it all off in a pixie cut. I've always imagined me in a pixie cut anyway.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2016)

Letting my scalp breathe for tonight from the pulling and tugging of being braided. Wash day is tomorrow so it's gone be right back in 4 braids.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My hair is shedding a lot. I applied the garlic treatment but not sure what it will do since my shedding is probably due to internal changes; stress, mild depression, iron deficiency, diet, etc. I've been keeping it protected months at a time until I can gain my control again. I surely don't want to have to cut off more after chopping 4 inches to MBL. Because if I have to Ive decided to cut it all off in a pixie cut. I've always imagined me in a pixie cut anyway.



Keep hanging in there Sis. All will be well.



And I know you have a mean pixie wig. Pull that out and rock it for a while.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 11, 2016)

My hair is starting to feel too moisturized and soft.. as in almost but not quite mushy. I just did a protein treatment at the beginning of the month and it usually keeps my hair balanced for 4-6 weeks and it's already starting to feel like I need another one not even 2 weeks in. So I'll be eliminating my midweek deep conditioning/co-cleansing and going back to washing once a week. I can also eliminate another product from my regimen (Curl junkie Curl rehab). So once I have used up what's in my stash, I will not be repurchasing.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 12, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Letting my scalp breathe for tonight from the pulling and tugging of being braided. Wash day is tomorrow so it's gone be right back in 4 braids.
> 
> View attachment 375867
> 
> View attachment 375869



So pretty


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 12, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> So pretty



Thanks Sis!


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 14, 2016)

I straightened my hair this week. The longest layer is now lower-back length. My hair is curled in this pic and my hair is cut in a V so it's hard to see the actual length but I'm happy with this progress. I just need to get more fullness at the bottom. I can't deal with all this hair straight. It's been two days and I want my curls back already.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 14, 2016)

@Joigirl, your hair hair is killin' it straight.  Just like when it's curly.   Thank you for the hair porn!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 14, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Joigirl, your hair hair is killin' it straight.  Just like when it's curly.   Thank you for the hair porn!



Yes! What SHE said!


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Joigirl, your hair hair is killin' it straight.  Just like when it's curly.   Thank you for the hair porn!



Thank you! I really appreciate that. It's been a labor of love and I thank all your lovely ladies for sharing your experiences. I had no idea how to properly care for my hair before joining this forum and other natural hair groups. We encourage one another


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 15, 2016)

I tried Qhemet's A&O HC last night for the first time. I really like the texture and my hair feels nice and soft. I've been looking for a good moisturizer. This might be it. I'll know more after I use the whole bottle. I got a couple from Darcy's to try too but I only want to test one at a time before I choose my staple.


----------



## dannie85 (Oct 17, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My hair is shedding a lot. I applied the garlic treatment but not sure what it will do since my shedding is probably due to internal changes; stress, mild depression, iron deficiency, diet, etc. I've been keeping it protected months at a time until I can gain my control again. I surely don't want to have to cut off more after chopping 4 inches to MBL. Because if I have to Ive decided to cut it all off in a pixie cut. I've always imagined me in a pixie cut anyway.



I'm in the same boat. After having my son last year, my hair shed, then stopped for a few months when I starting eating healthier and exercising. Then all of the sudden early this year, it start shedding like crazy. Sometimes in small clumps. My hair still grows (getting closer to tailbone), but it feesl unhealthy and my ends definitely need help. A friend suggested doing a hair detox (Bentonite clay+ACV) since if I feel like my internal health is not an issue, then the hair/scalp itself may have too much buildup of toxins.  Its been a while since I last did a clay rinse, but it made my hair feel nice and healthy before,  hope it can do its magic again. gonna do it tomorrow.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 19, 2016)

Love all the pics of healthy hair in here! Great work ladies! While I've been lurking over the past month or more I have:

Trimmed about 1.5 inches. Started off dusting then said the heck with it and went to cutting. It was necessary, my hair feels so much better now and is less tangly at the ends
Did a length check. I'm still at waist length even with the trim This is really encouraging. Even though I won't make hip this year I know I was getting there!
Tried Komaza's new Supermane Cuticle Repair. It's a balancing DC made to be used overnight. I've only used it once but so far I like it. My hair came out feeling just that - balanced - like I'd done a protein treatment followed by a moisture D.C. The only thing I didn't like was that it seems like I had to use a lot...like half the bottle for full coverage  So, um, I need to do better next time! (And buy some more )
Made progress on my temple issue by leaving the area alone when twisting, washing the area more often and oil massaging, eating/drinking right, and keeping my stress level low (that last bit is key - see the next bullet). The hair is slowly but surely coming back. Sooo happy about this!!
Come to realize that in addition to my temples thinning a bit I also went through a major shed this past year. I saw it in my hands, every time I detangled, but honestly wasn't paying attention until now. The last two to three times I've detangled I've seen probably a quarter of the shed hair - in total - that was getting in one session before. At first I was bummed about it, but that didn't last long. My hair is healthy, I'm paying attention now and doing the right things - it'll bounce back in no time! My husband insists this shed is all in my head because he can't tell...
Last week I started using the Komaza Bountiful Mane for in between wash scalp care.
That about sums it up. Will post in the new thread by week end with my stats.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 19, 2016)

Length check from this morning
https://longhaircareforum.com/media/oct-19-2016-length-check.128901/

It's worth noting the band is sitting right at my waist. Hip length is a short ~2 inches from there.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Length check from this morning
> https://longhaircareforum.com/media/oct-19-2016-length-check.128901/
> 
> It's worth noting the band is sitting right at my waist. Hip length is a short ~2 inches from there.



@caliscurls Nice job Sis! Looking good.

Oh and I didn't know we still had albums!?! I've been having trouble uploading pictures to the site over this last week, maybe I'll have better luck trying to upload to the media page.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 21, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Tried Komaza's new Supermane Cuticle Repair. It's a balancing DC made to be used overnight. I've only used it once but so far I like it. My hair came out feeling just that - balanced - like I'd done a protein treatment followed by a moisture D.C. The only thing I didn't like was that it seems like I had to use a lot...like half the bottle for full coverage  So, um, I need to do better next time! (And buy some more




A few days later I'm on the fence as to whether a repurchase of the Supermane Cuticle Repair will happen. Usually after a wash and DC session I let my hair air dry with no product and it's still relatively soft 2 days later when I'm ready to retwist it. This time however my hair was much drier than usual. If I'd put something on it I'm sure it'd be fine but that's not what I do, less product let's my hair dry faster and retain movement. 

So, I'd give it  B for performance. I liked the initial feel immediately after the treatment. Of course, given this review is only after one use I'd say the jury is still out. I need to use it a few times to have a solid opinion.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 23, 2016)

Spent all day (literally) on my hair just so I can go on a 3-4 week hair vacation. I washed, deep conditioned and installed mini braids. I did them on wet hair so they are hitting around mid back length. I braided down until the last 3 or so inches then rolled those ends on my magnetic rollers because I like to keep my ends stretched. I keep trying to attach pics but it's not uploading. I'll try again later and if it's still not working, I'll just add to my Tumblr. 

I cross wrapped them for bed and will continue to do that nightly to keep the roller set ends straight/stretched.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 23, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Spent all day (literally) on my hair just so I can go on a 3-4 week hair vacation. I washed, deep conditioned and installed mini braids. I did them on wet hair so they are hitting around mid back length. I braided down until the last 3 or so inches then rolled those ends on my magnetic rollers because I like to keep my ends stretched. I keep trying to attach pics but it's not uploading. I'll try again later and if it's still not working, I'll just add to my Tumblr.
> 
> I cross wrapped them for bed and will continue to do that nightly to keep the roller set ends straight/stretched.




You are brave, Sis! Braids for me= Armageddon!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Spent all day (literally) on my hair just so I can go on a 3-4 week hair vacation. I washed, deep conditioned and installed mini braids. I did them on wet hair so they are hitting around mid back length. I braided down until the last 3 or so inches then rolled those ends on my magnetic rollers because I like to keep my ends stretched. I keep trying to attach pics but it's not uploading. I'll try again later and if it's still not working, I'll just add to my Tumblr.
> 
> I cross wrapped them for bed and will continue to do that nightly to keep the roller set ends straight/stretched.


Can'twait to see the pics.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 23, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> You are brave, Sis! Braids for me= Armageddon!



I love braids. I've been rocking them since summer. The key for them not being disastrous for me is not braiding to the ends. Tangle city. LOL



faithVA said:


> Can'twait to see the pics.



I still cant upload here so I put the pics on my Tumblr 

http://createdtospreadlove.tumblr.com/

They are a bit scalpy to me but I imagine they would be even worse on dry hair so I'mma just rock with it.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 23, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I love braids. I've been rocking them since summer. The key for them not being disastrous for me is not braiding to the ends. Tangle city. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great @lulu97 plus after about a week it probably won't look as scalpy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 24, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> They look great @lulu97 plus after about a week it probably won't look as scalpy



Thank you!

*******************
These mini braids haven't even been in a full day and I have already gotten so many compliments. Went to a social events board meeting this morning and I feel like I spent half the meeting talmbout these braids. Stopped by the grocery store on the way home and another natural and I got into a conversation about hair. I haven't talked about hair this much IRL in a long time.


----------



## PinkDiamond (Oct 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Spent all day (literally) on my hair just so I can go on a 3-4 week hair vacation. I washed, deep conditioned and installed mini braids. I did them on wet hair so they are hitting around mid back length.



What's your braiding process on wet hair? Is it better for your hair or easier on the hair? I've had mini braids done before but it was on blow dried hair. I was considering getting mini braids again soon and want to know which way is better for retention.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 24, 2016)

PinkDiamond said:


> What's your braiding process on wet hair? Is it better for your hair or easier on the hair? I've had mini braids done before but it was on blow dried hair. I was considering getting mini braids again soon and want to know which way is better for retention.



@PinkDiamond Hey Sis! This was my first time doing them so I'm not sure if doing them on wet versues dry hair makes a huge difference with retention. I do know for my hair, I prefer my ends to be stretched at all times so I made sure not to braid all the way to the ends. (I believe that makes a difference in my retention rate...stretched versus non-stretched ends)

For the braiding part, I kinda just winged it. I tried to leave a little give at the roots so I can start doing styles right away. Honestly I really just didn't know what I was doing. I just let my intuition lead me and did what I felt was right taking in consideration my hair stats.

1) It's silky & frizz prone (so I braided tight and on wet hair)
2) I don't use gel in my hair (another reason I braided on wet hair, since I figured I'd get better hold)
3) My ends stay trying to love on each other as @MileHighDiva likes to say so I made sure to stretch them with rollers.
4) My hair holds moisture very well so I do not plan on washing them the entire time they are in. I will moisturize my ends as needed.

I have no clue if any of this helped. I am a newbie to the mini braid world but I must say I absolutely love them. I was a hardcore roller setter for the past 13 years but with my length these days...a sister just aint got the time or energy for that anymore. I can see myself alternating between braids that turn into braidouts for one month and mini braids for one month and be content.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2016)

Well I'm definitely not Hip Length anymore!  I just finished flat ironing my hair. I had to trim a lot off. I also cut a bang.

I guess I'm back at Waist. Idk. I'm so discouraged. But anyway here's some pics.


----------



## AmeeraMadz (Oct 31, 2016)

@SmilingElephant it looks great though!


----------



## Daina (Oct 31, 2016)

@SmilingElephant, you'll be back to HL in no time!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks you guys.

I gotta get out of this rut. I've been in a funk for two weeks now. 

Going to my psychologist today to adjust my meds. But I wanna figure out why I had to cut so much off. Like...I had so much scraggly raggedy ends...fairy knots galore! 

I need to tweak my regimen and my diet, etc. Like right now I'm in bed but I feel bad for it...this is late for me...but it's also that *time*...I feel so emotionally soggy. I missed two assignments that were due last night and I've been snapping on ppl at work. 

I just wanna hide in a cave.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 31, 2016)

@SmilingElephant


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 31, 2016)

@SmilingElephant 

More  hugs girlee.  You'll pull through this!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 1, 2016)

@SmilingElephant It looks beautiful and I bet your ends feel amazing after that trim. Now you have a fresh start.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 1, 2016)

@SmilingElephant your hair looks great. As your "the way our hair grows out" twin I love it!! You'll be back to hip soon, seems like you made it quick last time. Hope you are feeling better today


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 1, 2016)

Dem Babies:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMSTArFja3a/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BL7DpR5D8t9/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BL4Wi51Dz_9/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMPqhRoAD7_/

I'm like stop handling this babies hair so ruff:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLTwP6lBYJt/


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 1, 2016)

Washed, did a protein treatment, then deep conditioned with heat yesterday morning. I haven't used my hair dryer in probably 6 months. I'd forgotten how much of a difference using heat with your DC makes! Threw my hair in a bun after that and retwisted today. 

I've started taking Saw Palmetto, just in case, for my temple issue and am doing scalp messages and steaming with oil. I also have some stuff from Komaza for your scalp...can't decide which to keep doing...maybe use the Bountiful Mane - a few days after washing...don't want to over do it then end up doing nothing...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 2, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @SmilingElephant your hair looks great. As your "the way our hair grows out" twin I love it!! You'll be back to hip soon, seems like you made it quick last time. Hope you are feeling better today



Your ladies are so freaking supportive!  

I feel a little better today 

I just pin my hair up in my Flexi Clips. I need to buy more. I plan on keeping up with my trims more often. I cut about 2 inches all around.


----------



## Daina (Nov 2, 2016)

@SmilingElephant, glad you are feeling better! Where did you get the clips, they are beautiful?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 2, 2016)

Daina said:


> @SmilingElephant, glad you are feeling better! Where did you get the clips, they are beautiful?



Thank you! 

They used to be called Flexi-8 clips but now they're called something else, I forgot. But I purchased these online about 1-2 years ago.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 2, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @SmilingElephant your hair looks great. As your "the way our hair grows out" twin I love it!! You'll be back to hip soon, seems like you made it quick last time. Hope you are feeling better today



Thanks Sis!  

I keep looking at the pics and the one thing I AM happy about is the fact that it looks like it thickened up!

I'm gonna continue to take the Mielle Organics vitamins.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm thinking I should go for TBL.

Anybody have any suggestions on a regimen or products to use? I had so many fairy knots and desperate looking ends. I wanna avoid that.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 6, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm thinking I should go for TBL.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions on a regimen or products to use? I had so many fairy knots and desperate looking ends. I wanna avoid that.



What about finding a way to keep your ends smooth and stretched? This has always been my thing. I'm not sure about products...maybe finding something that keeps your hair moistured yet strong?

My favs are Joico for washing/deep conditioning.
Curl Junkie as co-cleansing (not often) or as leave-ins.
Qhemet for sealing ends/moisturizers.
Neutral Protein filler as a protein treatment.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 6, 2016)

After 2 weeks in my mini braids, my scalp was getting a lil funk-a-donkey. So I knew it was time for a good wash session. 

So last night, I did an overnight treatment with Qhemet Olive and Amla something or nother.

This morning I washed with Joico Color Endure shampoo. I wanted to just co-cleanse because my hair was not dirty but didn't feel comfortable not using shampoo as I've been using that NW21 spray on my scalp. Wanted to make sure it was super clean.  I washed in 2 sections and let the shampoo sit while I showered.

Towel dried to remove excess water, then deep conditioned for 30 minutes under my hooded dryer with Joico Moisture Recovery balm.

Used Curl Junkie Beauticurls as a leave in them sealed that in (focusing on my ends) with Qhemet honey balm.

Put my hair in 6 sections and added 2 rollers to each section to make sure my hair dries in a stretched and smooth state. I'm under the dryer now.

Tomorrow I will take down and rebraid the front just to neaten it up. 

Wash day was just so easy. No detangling!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 6, 2016)

Look at how long my braid is tho!  

I expected it to look shorter and the tassel to be at APL.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 6, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> Look at how long my braid is tho!
> 
> I expected it to look shorter and the tassel to be at APL.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 6, 2016)

@lulu97 I'm wondering...what do you think about me just keeping my hair in a braid like this? And just keep it moisturized and pin it up at night? For a few months at least?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 6, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> @lulu97 I'm wondering...what do you think about me just keeping my hair in a braid like this? And just keep it moisturized and pin it up at night? For a few months at least?



I think it would work wonderfully. @SmilingElephant 
That braid is so lovely! I've been rocking the same style for the past 3 days lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 6, 2016)

This was before washing. (It was in one big braid). I can no longer see my scalp as much.




@caliscurls was so right when she said just give the mini braids a week or so to settle so they wont be as scalpy.

Eta: And now I can upload pictures again. I bet next time it aint gone work!


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 6, 2016)

They are holding up beautifully @lulu97 !


----------



## Daina (Nov 7, 2016)

@lulu97, beautiful those mini-braids look great!  By the way I'm using the Qhemet as well and I love the product especially the Burdock root cream and that honey balm is heaven...


----------



## Daina (Nov 7, 2016)

@SmilingElephant, similar to what @lulu97 mentioned it sounds like your ends are dry and need some extra love!  Your braid idea sounds like a good one and I would M&S every night even when the ends don't feel dry.  I've found once my hair feels dry it's too late, I should have been moisturizing before it was dry to the touch.  I also like the Qhemet burdock root as my "C" in the LCOB method and love the honey balm for my "O".  Komaza has a new strengthening oil for ends that is great as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2016)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, beautiful those mini-braids look great!  By the way I'm using the Qhemet as well and I love the product especially the Burdock root cream and that honey balm is heaven...



Thanks Sis! Yes that honey balm had my hair so shiny and moisturized! I'm glad you like it too!


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 8, 2016)

Finally found a good picture of my hair  up the way I wear it now from 14 years ago. Clearly my hairline has always been weird  with a deep dip at my temples. While there's still recovery that needs to occur it's not as deep as I thought it was. What a relief!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 10, 2016)

This braid is Fiyah:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMmWeYUjruM/1
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMmdAM5jbQX/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMm6L-VDRMv/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMm7SJ5jdKn/


----------



## SweetestChick (Nov 11, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> This braid is Fiyah:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMmWeYUjruM/1
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMmdAM5jbQX/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMm6L-VDRMv/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMm7SJ5jdKn/


Yeesss!   I will be SO glad when my hair gets that long...


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 19, 2016)

Washed, DC'ed and retwisted last week. I used up the rest of the Komaza Super Mane Cuticle Repair and won't repurchase it for sure. It's marketed as a moisture / protein balancing conditioner but it makes my hair tangly and kinda weak...too much moisture maybe? I'm going to stick with using their protein treatment and Jessicurls DC.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 19, 2016)

@caliscurls 
What do the SuperMane products from Komaza smell like?


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 19, 2016)

@MileHighDiva it has a floral scent


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 27, 2016)

The Komaza Aloe My Hair Growth Serum did not play nice with the QB CCTDG so I ended up with a ton of white flakes in my roots  . Yesterday I took down _*all*_ of my twists for the first time since September 2015 so I could comb all that gunk out.  Had to use a lot of my oil mix, a fine tooth comb and a denman brush. It took about 3 hours. 

There's good news though...

Seeing my hair down for the first time in a year reminded me how much hair I actually have. Today it was nice and soft from the oil so I combed it out again in sections and cut another 1 to 1.5 inches off. I'm still right at waist length which means my hair has grown about that much since mid-October when I cut the same amount . Not sure if it's the growth serum or what but I'll take it! I'm done cutting now. All those wispy ends that were driving me crazy are gone. 

After cutting I "reverse washed" it (saw a video EllePixie did on it so thought I'd try it out). Did my scalp treatment and protein first, then moisture DC, washed my scalp with a shampoo bar and lightly washed the length. Air drying now in 6 braids. I'll put my twists back in.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 28, 2016)

@caliscurls reverse washing is great for fine hair. I always do my daughter's hair that way. My hair is slightly coarser,  but every now and then I dc first. It gives me more volume.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 28, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @caliscurls reverse washing is great for fine hair. I always do my daughter's hair that way. My hair is slightly coarser,  but every now and then I dc first. It gives me more volume.



@Prettymetty do you have to apply more leave in or moisturizer to her hair over the course of the week this way?
i was worried my hair would be drier than normal today but it's not. We'll see how it feels a few days from now after only being moisturized during the retwist. This route may become my normal routine as I like how my scalp has no residual conditioner on it. Sometimes it makes me itch.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 28, 2016)

Reverse washing update: my hair took less time to dry and seemed more light and airy than usual, still very soft. If I was still blow drying or flat ironing my hair today's finished product would have been superb. I ended up dyeing the front edges before re-twisting and it came out good as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 28, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @Prettymetty do you have to apply more leave in or moisturizer to her hair over the course of the week this way?
> i was worried my hair would be drier than normal today but it's not. We'll see how it feels a few days from now after only being moisturized during the retwist. This route may become my normal routine as I like how my scalp has no residual conditioner on it. Sometimes it makes me itch.


Her hair soaks up everything so I moisturize daily unless it's stretched. For some reason she retains moisture better in twists, mini braids or when it's blown out.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2016)

Her retention is on point,
Beautiful head of hair!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been seriously neglecting my hair for the past 2 months. I'm going to make a salon appointment and hope I don't need another huge trim.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Her retention is on point,
> Beautiful head of hair!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 4, 2016)

2 week post wash hair. Just been wearing it in 1 big braid with the tail rolled and pinned back up inside the braid.


Today I:
Washed:
1st wash: Joico MR shampoo
2nd wash: Joico Color Endure shampoo

I'm running low on my Joico MR balm, so I mixed it with the matching rinse out conditioner to deep condition with. Still works amazing.

Roller set my mini braids to stretch them and now I'm under the dryer. Will put my big braid back in (like the post wash picture) and leave it in for the next 2 weeks. I plan on moisturizing really well with my Qhemet products so I don't have to take it down.

Mini braids update:
My mini braids have been in a little over 6 weeks and I'm still loving them and the low maintenance they bring. When I initially installed them, they were sitting at MBL and now most are at my Waist. 

I have already went through one by one and took down, removed shed hair and reinstalled each braid. I did it over the course of a week to not rush or overwhelm myself. I left the perimeter out as I plan to color it jet black in 2 weeks.

I'll do one last update before the end of the year here.

Hope you Ladies are well!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 4, 2016)

@lulu97
You need to fly out here and mini braid my hair


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm so happy that she's posting consistently again.  I need a constant dose of hair porn


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97
> You need to fly out here and mini braid my hair



All your hair plus all my hair? Guaranteed a few of my fangas will be lost from all that braiding!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 7, 2016)

@MileHighDiva i keep looking at the video over and over again in awe lol! 

Reverse washing again and under the dryer deep conditioning. Will air dry then put it up in a bun or halo goddess braid. All my Black Friday hair goodies came in the mail today


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 22, 2016)

This is my final check in for this challenge.  I still haven't made it to booty-crack length.

I dusted on 12/9/16 and took some pix on 12/13/16.  I'll retake them again when one of my friends are over visiting.  DS is not patient with this girl stuff.  I realized my T-Shirt needs to be pulled down to get a more accurate length check.

Because today is the first day of winter, I going to measure my hair in different sections, before I go to bed.  I'll re-measure on the first day of spring.  I'm going to do this each season to track how much my hair grows each season.  @Gr8ness83 made this suggestion in another thread.  I know my hair grows faster in the summer.  However, it will be interesting to actually track it with data.

I changed T-shirts because I got a new XL from TMC on BF.  But, you can still see my weight gain  It's just as snug as the large, 

Happy Holidays and Hair Growing, Ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 22, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Great progress! Is the black tshirt from TMC? I already have a tshirt with the numbers on it but it would be nice to have a different shirt.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you, @flyygirlll2 !

Here's a discount code for the shirt.

Shirt is here at 2Curls1Mission.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 22, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Thanks hun


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> This is my final check in for this challenge.  I still haven't made it to booty-crack length.
> 
> I dusted on 12/9/16 and took some pix on 12/13/16.  I'll retake them again when one of my friends are over visiting.  DS is not patient with this girl stuff.  I realized my T-Shirt needs to be pulled down to get a more accurate length check.
> 
> ...



@MileHighDiva Your hair is beautiful! Is that a curlformer set? That's a great idea about measuring each season. I'm gonna be a copy cat and do the same! LOL


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 22, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @MileHighDiva Your hair is beautiful! Is that a curlformer set? That's a great idea about measuring each season. I'm gonna be a copy cat and do the same! LOL


Thank you, Lulu!  No, that's a set on the French mesh rollers.  I should have done a CF set to get my roots straight for the LC.

I copped that season idea from gr8ness.  I get so many ideas from my lovely e-Sistahs.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 23, 2016)

@MileHighDiva It looks great! Very healthy looking and full. I really like the curls.

I'm deep conditioning now and will do a final thread check in later.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 23, 2016)

I had grand plans for my holiday hair....and then I started tension blow drying it, the thickness eased in, my arms started aching,  and I remembered as I was half way through why I just don't do grand 


It's just too much work. Whew! So instead of flat ironing it for the first time in over a year I finished the blow dry, put it in 8 large twists, French rolled that up and was done. It looks pretty cute. 

I had the nerve to do a length check and wonder why I was still at waist...when I just trimmed 1.5 inches off 2 weeks ago  lol

Hoping to keep these twists in for 2 weeks. After this it's back to air drying plaits or twists in a bun. Simplicity got me this far and is definitely my friend


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2016)

@CaliCurls
That 1.5" will be back in a couple of months, 

Glad you dialed it back, so you didn't have a setback.  One of the most important keys to retention is prevention.  If you didn't have the energy to flat iron it's best to quit while you're ahead.

You'll have to stunt on em' another day 

I know your updo is gorgeous!


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 28, 2016)

You guys!! I'm so happy! I finally got a decent twist out!! I tried flat twisting for the second time last night on dry hair that had already been twisted the night before. I finally got the hang of the technique after watching a few videos and here are my results! Not perfect, but I'm going to keep at it. I also need to find some better products but not too bad. Excuse my face. I had woken up about 15 minutes prior to the pics lol


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 28, 2016)

It looks really good @AriellePatrice !


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh crap! I meant to post this in the twist challenge of 2017. I clicked on the wrong thread. I was wondering why there were so many pages lol

Don't mind me, ladies, carry on lol

Thank you though!!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> This is my final check in for this challenge.  I still haven't made it to booty-crack length.
> 
> I dusted on 12/9/16 and took some pix on 12/13/16.  I'll retake them again when one of my friends are over visiting.  DS is not patient with this girl stuff.  I realized my T-Shirt needs to be pulled down to get a more accurate length check.
> 
> ...



Fabulous progress! I love your pictures and your hair is so long and pretty!


----------

